
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (December 2019) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21683552" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21683552</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21683553" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21683553</a>
======
adam_cadien
FarmWise | [https://farmwise.io](https://farmwise.io) | Software Engineers,
Robotics Software Engineers, Embedded Systems Engineers | San Francisco /
Salinas | Full-time | Salary + Annual Bonus + Equity

We build autonomous farming devices that help solve the labor shortage
encountered by many farmers in the US and we also drastically reduce the
amount of chemical used in the farming process. I'm the lead SW
engineer/roboticist here at Farmwise and our team is growing quickly after
landing our Series A.

We're a values focused company, and extremely product focused. Despite being
an early stage startup farmers in the Salinas Valley (where 70% of all
American Lettuce is grown) are already using our product for chemical free
weeding of their crops.

We're hiring not just roboticists but software engineers looking to get into
robotics as well as embedded systems engineers. We have a preference for
people with a background in C/C++ or Python, as well as a product focused
mindset and solid communication skills.

We have challenges around localization in the field, controls and actuation,
as well as real time systems constraints.

If you ever want to talk directly with me or one of our founders, feel free to
reach out on LinkedIn and we can hop on a call.

~~~
davidzweig
Sounds like interesting work. I'm not really on LinkedIn, but here's some
information about myself (email in profile):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18809704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18809704)

~~~
adam_cadien
Reaching out soon!

------
chengyinliu
Slab | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA or Remote | Full-time | REMOTE

At Slab ([https://slab.com](https://slab.com)), we build beautiful software
for teams. We believe that a team's ability to store and organize information
ultimately defines their ability to execute. Slab is like a knowledge base or
wiki, but reimagined to be fast, intuitive, and powerful. We think of it as a
long-term memory for teams.

We are a small team of experienced developers and designers on a mission to
make work easier. We've experienced substantial growth since launching, and
this next year is going to be crucial for us. Every member of our team is
going to have a massive impact.

Technologies we use

    
    
      * React + Redux
      * GraphQL + Apollo + Absinthe
      * Phoenix + Elixir
      * Postgres
      * Docker + Kubernetes
      * Google Compute Platform
    

We embrace global remote and flexible work arrangements and believe in
supporting every team member. You can read more about our culture and values
at [https://slab.com/about](https://slab.com/about).

Apply here/Full job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfa...](https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfad96?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

\- Chengyin

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to be the company people trust most with their online privacy. All of
our roles are fully-remote!

DuckDuckGo | Lead Product Designer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Privacy Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Business Operations Manager | REMOTE - US & Canada

DuckDuckGo | VP, Brand Marketing | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior iOS Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
I wish you were looking for something Lead or Architect level on the technical
side. You guys are awesome!

------
MPSimmons
SpaceX (Starlink) | Redmond, WA | Full-Time On-Site | Site Reliability
Engineer with focus on Kubernetes

SpaceX is looking for an experienced engineer with deep knowledge and broad
experience across Linux-based technologies, particularly in the Kubernetes and
container orchestration space. This employee will be a member of the Starlink
Information Technology team focused on supporting the infrastructure that will
drive thousands of satellites and provide global internet access.

Job Posting:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/spacex/jobs/4475555002?gh_jid=4...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/spacex/jobs/4475555002?gh_jid=4475555002)

Other IT/INFOSEC Jobs:
[https://www.spacex.com/careers/list?field_job_category_tid%5...](https://www.spacex.com/careers/list?field_job_category_tid%5B%5D=691&field_job_category_tid%5B%5D=396&field_job_category_tid%5B%5D=821&field_job_category_tid%5B%5D=406&field_job_category_tid%5B%5D=401)

Software Engineering jobs:
[https://www.spacex.com/careers/list?field_job_category_tid%5...](https://www.spacex.com/careers/list?field_job_category_tid%5B%5D=761)

~~~
sidcool
Applicant must be a US citizen.

------
lieut_data
Mattermost | Full-stack, Frontend, Backend, Mobile, Database, Performance,
DevOps, SRE | Remote First |
[https://mattermost.com/](https://mattermost.com/)

Mattermost is a self-hosted, open-source alternative to Slack. Come help us
build the future of communication and take back control of your own data.

Tech Stack:

* Go/JavaScript/Typescript/React (monolithic, stateless, high-availability server binary)

* React Native (iOS & Android mobile applications)

* Kubernetes/Jenkins/CircleCI/GitHub (dev-ops)

I'm personally looking for engineers to join our Toolkit team and empower
developers building on top of Mattermost. But we're hiring across teams right
now -- check out our job opportunities at
[https://jobs.lever.co/mattermost](https://jobs.lever.co/mattermost) and join
our community Mattermost instance at
[https://community.mattermost.com/](https://community.mattermost.com/) to
learn more!

------
alexthornton
Imperfect Foods | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time | Software Engineer,
Product Manager

At Imperfect Foods we are all about groceries on a mission. Since 2015, our
services have saved over 40M lbs of food, 1.2B gallons of water, and 110M lbs
CO2, donating 3M lbs of food along the way. Our software engineering team
builds the ecommerce platform and internal tooling that makes this all
possible. We have exciting growth ahead of us as we evolve from only produce
to a full-service grocery, as well as expand our footprint to serve an even
greater portion of the country. We are swimming in interesting problems around
customer-facing features, scale, and logistics. If all of this excites you,
come join us!

We're hiring for a few product and engineering roles:

\- Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/df5b73c1-5019-4e83-a8de...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/df5b73c1-5019-4e83-a8de-
cd7e47127655)

\- Software Engineer - Backend (NodeJS):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/7b83428c-1220-46d9-8ea7...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/7b83428c-1220-46d9-8ea7-48ede517ab4a)

\- Software Engineer - Frontend (React):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/2437c4c3-2a15-4486-830a...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/2437c4c3-2a15-4486-830a-10b184e54856)

------
ab
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | Software Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers, Security Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://login.gov](https://login.gov)

Login.gov gives the public simple, secure access to multiple US government
services through one verified account. We're working to fix online identity
for US government services.

The Login.gov team operates like a startup within the government, working in
the open as a distributed, agile team. The core product is open source, hosted
in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for scale. Tens of millions of
people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be the preferred entrypoint for
all government digital services. Our users include people accessing benefits,
applying for government jobs, serving in the military, and collecting funds
awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* Ruby Software Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/)

* Security Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/)

The above postings open on a revolving basis. If they're not open, just email
us at jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov, where we can answer questions and
accept your application.

Feel free to reply on thread with any questions.

~~~
shantly
Is the interview & decision process as long as some of the ones described for
the GSA (for "Program Analyst") on Glassdoor? Those describe a 6-week process
on the low end, around double that on the high end, from what I see, and I'm
guessing that'd be drawn out right now due to the holidays.

------
carebearswag
Markforged | Software Engineers (Senior-level, full stack) | ONSITE |
Cambridge, MA, USA | [https://www.markforged.com](https://www.markforged.com)

Markforged builds cutting-edge cloud connected industrial 3D printers that
produce parts 50x faster that are 23x stronger and 20x lower-cost. We print in
composites (eg. carbon fiber) and in metal!

Check out this interview with our CEO from Rapid 2019 to learn about how we
are changing the game with our new software offering, Blacksmith:
[https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-
greg-m...](https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-greg-mark-on-
ai-in-3d-printing/)

Our software stack: * Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL
frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, CoffeeScript * Computational
geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and
C++. Runs on AWS Lambda, in-browser, or on desktop client * Printer
touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python, all on top of a
custom Debian image on a BeagleBone * Printer firmware - embedded C on a
custom board

To apply email me directly with your resume at cary.demello@markforged.com or
go to www.markforged.com/jobs to check out our full slate of jobs and apply
there.

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida
(Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State College) and
possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, ghidra, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and
so on. Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel
drivers, embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development,
symbolic execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing,
abstract interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers.
We work with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and a median
house price of about $150,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
pseudosudoer
Ghost Robotics | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Citizen/PR | fulltime

Work with a small, fast-moving and motivated team delivering next-generation
legged robots for industrial, military and public safety applications. Self-
motivated, solid work ethic and ability to execute under demanding timelines
and write code for mission-critical applications and find cutting edge
solutions to commercializing next-generation complex robotic systems. Strong
growth opportunity, and ability to help set the R&D direction as the company
expands.

Ghost is venture and DoD financed with enormous potential to change the
landscape of autonomous legged robotics with commercialization opportunities
in enterprise, defense, public safety and eventually consumer segments. The
company recently won sub-prime slots from two primes for the DRAPA SubT
project, is working on several DoD projects, Innovation is an Award winner at
AUVSI Defense Conference, and a finalist for the NVIDIA AI Inception Awards.

Please send all inquiries to careers@ghostrobotics.io, and include "HN:" and
the position title in the subject.

Ex) Subject - HN: Software Engineer

* Software Engineer (Robotics infrastructure): [https://www.ghostrobotics.io/copy-of-autonomyaiuscacit](https://www.ghostrobotics.io/copy-of-autonomyaiuscacit)

* Autonomy/Perception Engineer: [https://www.ghostrobotics.io/autonomyai](https://www.ghostrobotics.io/autonomyai)

Checkout some of our amazing videos on our home page!
[https://www.ghostrobotics.io/](https://www.ghostrobotics.io/)

------
munchor
MemSQL ([https://memsql.com](https://memsql.com)) | Lisbon (Portugal), San
Francisco and Seattle | Full Time MemSQL is a database startup focused on high
performance hybrid workloads. Our customers include half of the top 10 US
banks, 2 of the top 3 US telcos, and 12% of the fortune 100. You can read all
about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product).

Right now we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of its data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision - if that resonates with you, say hello!

We have several positions open:

* Frontend Focused Engineer (React/Redux/TypeScript)

* Backend Focused Engineer (Go/GraphQL)

* Database Engine (C++, low level systems)

Careers page with individual links for each position:
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/)

Feel free to email directly at david at memsql dot com.

~~~
throwlaplace
What's the salary in Lisbon?

~~~
zerr
Less than Uber driver's income in SF or Seattle for sure. In fact, it might be
even less than Uber driver's income in Lisbon itself.

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Principal Engineers (Rust), Security Engineers, PM
(Financial) | Seattle, WA | ONSITE |
[https://transparentsystems.com](https://transparentsystems.com)

Transparent Systems is evolving financial infrastructure - building real-time
settlement solutions using distributed, cryptographic systems. We just had a
major milestone where we did something that hadn't happened since 1863.

We are looking for awesome people to join us. We’re a Rust shop, in Seattle,
of 20+ collaborative, fun, smart people looking to make a huge impact doing
something that truly hasn’t been done before. Currently, we are hiring for
principal backend engineers with a good amount of Rust or functional
experience, security engineers, an IT System Admin, and a product manager with
experience in financial products.

If you’d like to be part of our team, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or kaugust@tpfs.io

You can also apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems)

------
ComputerGuru
NeoSmart Technologies | Chicago, IL | PART-TIME REMOTE and/or IN-PERSON

We're "the bootloader experts" of EasyBCD fame but do so much more! We have
two all-new positions opening up and are flexible with how they are filled,
and are open to both contract and employment offers.

OPENING 1) If you're a hacker (coder or otherwise -- computer experts without
programming experience are welcome to apply!) have experience with Linux,
Windows, bootloaders, firmware configuration, etc. and know what an MBR is,
how PXE relates to the BIOS, and can set up a virtual machine under at least
two different hypervisors with your eyes blindfolded - well, we've been
looking for you!

OPENING 2) Seeking someone that's "been there, done that" in the world of
designing/developing/prototyping/producing high-precision, low-cost mechanical
consumer electronics (think inkjet printers and the like), please reach out!
Even if you're not looking to join the team, we'll pay you to pick your brains
and sound some ideas off you.

Interested? Shoot me an email. No recruiters. No scrapers. Please.

------
moeamaya
Monograph | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time, ONSITE

We do 4-day (32 hour) work weeks at Monograph, and we've been doing it for 3
years now. I believe we're one of the only companies in SF that are advocates
for working less, but more productively. Similar to Microsoft, we only have
one 45-min meeting each week and then everything else is heads down work.

To maintain efficiency, we also have strict Slack protocols in place to keep
everyone in deep work throughout the day. (No @ or DMs, everyone checks Slack
at 11am and 4pm).

The major downside so far has been customer support, which the founders still
manage to maintain our response rate.

Oh and we're hiring! If you're frontend engineer and like 4-day weeks + side
projects, reach out directly moe@monograph.io

[https://monograph.io/jobs/frontend/](https://monograph.io/jobs/frontend/)

------
ButterflyInc
Butterfly Network | Security Engineer-Cloud Infrastructure | NYC | Full Time |
Onsite + Visa |
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/743999700976219-...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/743999700976219-security-
engineer-cloud-infrastructure?trid=072e48b8-7ff6-4a25-913c-d7c0c3259126)

Butterfly Network is reinventing medical imaging and championing a new era of
healthcare by creating the first ever pocket-sized, whole-body ultrasound
device - the Butterfly iQ. This breakthrough technology has reduced the cost
of the traditional ultrasound system by miniaturizing it onto a single
semiconductor silicon chip. Our mission is to democratize healthcare by making
medical imaging accessible to everyone around the world.

Since inception, Butterfly has raised over $375 million. The iQ is FDA-cleared
and is being sold in hospitals and clinics around the globe.

Joining Butterfly Network is the opportunity to redesign the future of
healthcare through the power of technology. Embark on a journey with us to
maximize global impact, motivated by the idea that our products will change
the lives of millions along with the people you love.

Please apply at:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/743999700976219-...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/743999700976219-security-
engineer-cloud-infrastructure?trid=072e48b8-7ff6-4a25-913c-d7c0c3259126)

~~~
tptacek
Just a quick note to say that Butterfly is a client of ours --- we help run
their security engineering organization.

Butterfly is _really cool_. It's what it says on the tin: a handheld
ultrasound probe, like you'd use in a hospital, that connects to a mobile
device.

As a security role, this has all the things! There's an embedded device,
there's SAAS-type application stuff on the backend, and a cloud environment it
runs in. There's obvious real stakes to security here (it's medical imaging).
There's a clueful engineering team getting a lot of important stuff done, and
a company culture that cares about security being handled well. Plus you get
to work with us!

We've spent a substantial amount of time with Butterfly getting their
applications and cloud environments locked down, so this role is dropping into
an already-functioning cloud security practice. But it's still an early,
leadership-y engineering role with a lot of opportunity for design,
implementation, and process input.

We're intimately involved in the hiring process here as well, and, I don't
know what else to say about that other than that I like how we do hiring and
tech qualification, and thus how Butterfly does it. :)

------
bencfalk
Cleaning the Glass | Web Developer | Remote | Part-Time/Contract |
[https://cleaningtheglass.com/stats/](https://cleaningtheglass.com/stats/)

When I left my position as VP of Basketball Strategy for the Philadelphia
76ers, I wanted to bring what I had learned to a wider audience. So I started
Cleaning the Glass.

Cleaning the Glass features advanced basketball stats that are hard to find
elsewhere, more accurate and easier to use than on other sites.

Right now it's just me doing the development. I'm aiming to scale that up,
starting by finding someone to help the development process on a part-time,
remote basis.

Experience with frontend development, Python, Django, and SQL all helps.

If you're interested or have any questions, shoot me an email:
jobs@cleaningtheglass.com

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacancies/?departmentFilter=All+Departments&locationFilter=Boston)

------
summitto
C++ Developer @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite

We [https://stopvatfraud.com](https://stopvatfraud.com) . We are building the
largest invoice registration network of the world. The purpose? Helping EU tax
authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual invoicing fraud. If you’re
excited to build and design open-source software which will be used by
millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're hiring junior ánd senior
developers at the moment. Experience with cryptography is a plus, but not
required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++11/14/17, python.

Contact: careers.summitto.com / careers@summitto.com

------
eosrei
Udacity | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai, Cairo, New Delhi,
REMOTE possible | [https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

Udacity’s mission is to power careers through tech education. We're an
immersive online learning platform offering hands-on training in fields such
as artificial intelligence, machine learning, data science, autonomous
systems, cloud computing, and more. We are backed by some of the best-known
investors in the business— Andreessen Horowitz, Charles River Ventures,
Bertelsmann and Drive Capital just to name a few.

Focused on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity has the potential to
transform the world by providing life-long learners with the chance to skill
up in cutting-edge technology and create a meaningful impact in their
professional and personal lives. Similarly, we’re helping enterprise companies
solve their tech talent shortage issues by being their partner of choice when
transforming their workforce.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, React, Python, Node.js, or Ruby depending
on team. Run your preferred OS.

Open positions in Engineering, Infrastructure/DevOps, Content, Data, Design,
Marketing, Support, and Sales:
[https://grnh.se/cuagoq2](https://grnh.se/cuagoq2)

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$85K-125K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have a openings for mid ($85K-$105K) and senior ($105K-125K) level
positions. Please see our website for a very detailed job description written
by a developer for developers. No plain, repetitive, HR riddled job
description here, we want you to know what you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- We have an engineering first culture. Good engineering principles and
strategy drives business development decisions, not the other way around.

\- We are not a startup. We are committed to steady and sustainable growth
that doesn't sacrifice engineering excellence or our people for numbers.

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home (US only) or our office,
whatever suits you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize
commuting when not necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognize that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

~~~
AngeloAnolin
Reading your careers page [0] is a total revelation. You provided clear
guidelines, as well as a mechanism to ensure the employer and applicant is
aware of the status of their application. Kudos!

[0] [https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

------
voxmea
Microsoft Hardware | Software engineers C++,Python | Raleigh, NC |
Onsite,Full-time

Marketing: The silicon computing development team in Raleigh is seeking
passionate, driven, and intellectually curious computer/software engineers to
deliver premium-quality designs once considered impossible. Our team is
involved in numerous projects within Microsoft developing custom silicon for a
diverse set of systems ranging from traditional computing solutions to the
control plane for quantum computing. We are responsible for delivering
cutting-edge, custom CPU and SoC designs that can perform complex and high-
performance functions in an extremely efficient manner.

My take: We're looking for strong C++ and Python developers to work on our
performance modeling/simulation environment. We work closely with computer
architects to perform data driven hardware design. Expect to work on
everything from our own discrete event system to performing analysis in
jupyter notebook.

Apply here: [https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/695937/Senior-
Perfor...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/695937/Senior-Performance-
Modeling-Software-Developer)

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc.

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri — Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week. Note that in addition to Cupertino, we are hiring in many
locations such as Seattle, Pittsburgh, Beijing, Cambridge MA and Cambridge UK
too.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to megan.mcdevitt@apple.com

\-- SEAR -- Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for engineers who
can help make sense of complex hardware and software systems, distilling
essential qualities, threat models, and vulnerabilities from volumes of
structured data. We are looking for backend engineers able to build scalable
services — ingesting, storing and querying complex graph-relational data from
diverse sources. We also have a role for web frontend development, requiring
skills in designing usable, focused, data-driven interfaces, and automation
engineers with experience with integrating software and/or testing at scale.
Requiring no specialized security skills (though such skills are valued),
these roles are a unique opportunity to be part of the team that architects
and delivers groundbreaking security to more than a billion devices.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lucia_ballard@apple.com

~~~
garrettr_
The jobs.apple.com link appears to be broken :) It doesn't link to a specific
job description, just an empty search form with 100s of results.

~~~
killjoywashere
Huh, tried several variations. Can't find anything under SEAR. Maybe the
recruiter just leaked an internal URL?

~~~
qwert-e
Impossible. They're perfectionists.

------
FasterFPGAs
Intel (Quartus FPGA compiler) | Toronto, ON, Canada

Interested in working on algorithmically-complex C++ code to squeeze out every
last bit of performance? Understanding the hardware as well as the software,
and building a mission-critical tool used daily by digital circuit designers?
Actually using advanced computer science knowledge outside of interviews and
programming competitions to optimize graph-based algorithms simultaneously for
runtime, memory, and quality of the resulting solution? Then working on
Quartus, Intel's compiler for FPGAs, is for you.

You will work in a downtown Toronto location, with an amazing and diverse
group of talented engineers, on some of the most intellectually challenging
problems in the world, and your work will directly benefit areas like AI,
telecommunications, healthcare, aerospace, finance and more.

I am looking to hire specifically for the Timing Analysis team, which is
responsible for both a user-visible Timing Analysis tool (used by digital
designers to analyze timing problems) and the highly-optimized internal timing
engine, which responds to millions of requests during a typical circuit
compilation.

Hardware/FPGA knowledge is not required. Ideally, I am looking for some
combination of the following: (1) ability to reason about algorithms and code
optimization, (2) experience writing well-crafted C++ code as part of a large
codebase, and (3) a passion for usability / caring deeply about the customer
experience. My colleagues are hiring for other roles. Canadian citizens or
Permanent Residents preferred.

Please feel free to ask any questions here in comments, or send a resume to
evgeny dot osovetsky at my company name dot com.

------
Finbarr
Shogun (YC W18) | Growth Engineer | Full-Time | Remote | $80-$120k

Shogun is a page builder platform for eCommerce stores. We're one of the most
popular apps on Shopify and BigCommerce. Our fully remote team of 40 is
located all around the world.

We need a full stack rails engineer with an interest in the business side of
things. You'll work closely with our growth team to move growth initiatives
forwards.

Responsibilities:

* Work on special projects to drive growth at Shogun

* Write queries and work with analytics tools to understand the business

* Build out and maintain internal software (admin, affiliate tracking system, etc.)

* Build out new platform and partner software integrations

You must:

* Be interested in knowing what drives a startup SaaS business (MRR, LTV, Churn, CAC, ARPU, Conversion Rate, Acquisition Funnels, etc.)

* Know rails like the back of your hand

We offer:

* Solid pay

* Trips to international offsites

* Health Benefits (US and Canada)

* And more.

Sound interesting? Please apply:
[https://grnh.se/5993b3ef2](https://grnh.se/5993b3ef2)

------
kcorbitt
Y Combinator | Product Engineer, Startup School | SF, CA | Full-time | On-site
|
[https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/ef091f3d-df02-433c-a6c0-7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/ef091f3d-df02-433c-a6c0-7ba4a0c70fa7)

Y Combinator started Startup School two years ago as a way to help as many
startups and founders as possible. Over 30,000 companies and 40,000 founders
participated in 2019 — our largest cohort ever. We are looking to scale
Startup School's impact even further by hiring a product engineer on our small
YC software team.

In this role, you will:

\- Design and build out new features, including video office hours, AMAs,
event planning, forums and more

\- Scope and prioritize items on the Startup School roadmap alongside YC
partners and others on the team

\- Analyze usage and engagement with an eye for improving the participant
experience

\- Learn a ton about startups: from technology to business to fundraising to
growth and everything in between

We're looking for capable generalist engineers. We care mostly about your
ability to write great software; we don't care if you've used the technologies
we work with as long as you're willing to learn them. Because we don't have
product managers, we look for engineers with great product instincts who can
own whole projects from start to finish.

This is a good job for someone who is excited about startups and interested in
learning more about them. You've likely worked at or started a startup, or
want to do so in the future. Also, the team has a lot of individual
responsibility and access to sensitive information, so we need to hire people
we can trust. Your ability to make good trade-offs and exercise good judgement
is particularly important to us.

Benefits: In addition to top quality healthcare benefits, offerings include
401k matching, generous parental leave, commuter benefits, catered lunch, and
a flexible vacation policy. We also offer highly competitive compensation,
including equity in YC.

Job Description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/ef091f3d-df02-433c-a6c0-7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/ef091f3d-df02-433c-a6c0-7ba4a0c70fa7)
Email for questions/referrals: kyle@ycombinator.com

------
apsec112
McD Tech Labs | Software Engineering | Mountain View, California | Full Time

McD Tech Labs is the recently established Silicon Valley based technology
development group within McDonald’s Corporation. The mission of McD Tech Labs
is to deliver advanced technology solutions that address real-world, data-
driven needs in the McDonald’s Restaurant environment. McD Tech Labs is
focused on using state-of-the-art Machine Learning, AI, and related
technologies along with McDonald’s unparalleled scale to completely transform
the customer experience.

McD Tech Labs is hiring for many engineering roles to help us build out, test,
and scale our conversational AI ordering system. Open positions include
Release Engineer, Front-End Software Engineer, Data Pipeline Engineer,
Security Engineer, Audio Software Engineer, Automation Engineering Lead, Site
Reliability Engineer, Software Engineer in Test, and Python Application
Engineer.

[https://careers.mcdonalds.com/global-
corporate/jobs?page=1&l...](https://careers.mcdonalds.com/global-
corporate/jobs?page=1&location=mountain%20view&stretcha=10&stretchUnit=MILES)

------
epage
Duo | Ann Arbor MI, Austin TX, Remote | Full time and intern

Duo's mission is to democratize security with the primary products being MFA
and Zero Trust / BeyondCorp. We were recently acquired by Cisco who was named
a leader in the "2019 Forrester Zero Trust Platform Wave".

I'm working in DevOps where our stack includes Python, Docker, Ansible, and
AWS. I know our backend is written in Python. We also have iOS and Android
apps as well as Chrome extensions.

Our teams are mostly divided between the Ann Arbor and Austin offices with
some remote. The split offices encourages a very remote-friendly environment
(I'm remote). We would prefer people with prior remote experience. As for
timezones, I'm not aware of a policy but I'd guess +/\- 3 hours from the team
you'd be working with.

If you have questions about what its like at Duo, feel free to reach out to me
"<username> at duosecurity dot com".

My team is specifically looking for Senior DevOps engineers:
[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Senior-
Developer-E...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Senior-Developer-
Experience-Engineer-Duo-Security/1277807)

In general, we are looking to hire for a variety of roles, including

\- Backend

\- Mobile

\- UX and Design

\- SRE

\- Security Engineers

See
[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/SearchJobs/Duo%20Security?3_109_...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/SearchJobs/Duo%20Security?3_109_3=%5B%22169482%22%5D&3_12_3=%5B%22186%22%2C%22194%22%2C%22187%22%5D)

~~~
kyawzazaw
Are you looking for an intern position as well? I wasn't sure from the
listing.

~~~
epage
On the full job listing link, we have bachelor and master intern positions
listed:

[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-
Engineer-...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-Engineer-
Bachelor-s-Intern-United-States/1265291)

[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-
Engineer-...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-Engineer-
Master-s-Intern-United-States/1265254)

~~~
mmpc23
remote for intern as well ?

~~~
epage
My guess is interns will need to be in-person.

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Redwood City, CA & Warsaw, Poland | Performance Engineer (HPC) |
Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~12), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software performance performance engineers to work
directly with our technical founders. If you have experience in C++ and are
interested in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech, please reach
out to us. See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html)

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.
(Note: while we're open to remote work, you must be in California's or
Central/Eastern Europe's timezones. Local candidates are preferred).

------
welliman
IPUMS, Univserity of Minnesota | Minneapolis, MN | Backend Web Developer |
Full-time | Onsite | [https://ipums.org/](https://ipums.org/)

IPUMS ([https://www.ipums.org/](https://www.ipums.org/)) is a leader in the
field of quantitative social science research and the largest disseminator of
census and demographic data to the world’s academic research community. Or, to
put it another way - we’re on a mission to gather, process, link and publish
billions of records spanning hundreds of years and more than 100 countries so
that demographers, historians, economists, environmental scientists,
journalists, policymakers, and others around the globe can use the data to do
amazing research and make the world a better place.

The position functions as a member of the data dissemination team and will
have responsibility for design, implementation and support of software
systems, including enhancing and adding new features to the IPUMS web
applications and APIs as well as building standalone software systems. This
position will report to the lead developer of the team. This position involves
daily interaction with the rest of ISRDI IT, the ISRDI research staff, and
other user communities.

Required Qualifications

    
    
      * Bachelor’s degree. Two years of work experience in application/web/systems development with a related bachelor’s degree or four years of work experience in application/web/systems development with a non-related bachelor’s degree.
      * API design and implementation
      * Databases (relational or NoSQL)
    

Preferred Qualifications

    
    
      * Containerization technologies such as Docker
      * Service (or microservice) based architectures
      * Developing applications in a Linux environment
      * Working with and transforming large amounts of data
      * The Ruby on Rails Framework
      * Application server technologies such as NGINX and Passenger
      * Message queues such as RabbitMQ and Kafka
      * Elasticsearch
      * Data Analytics and B.I. experience
    

Go to
[https://hr.myu.umn.edu/jobs/ext/334356](https://hr.myu.umn.edu/jobs/ext/334356)
to apply.

------
fancyremarker
Aptible (YC S14) | Remote (North America) | Remote-OK |
[https://www.aptible.com](https://www.aptible.com)

We're working to make information security a core competency of every startup.
We envision a world in which startups have access to great information
security, are empowered to focus on their business instead of on compliance,
can scale faster and more efficiently, and are confident that they're creating
quality products.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible](https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible).

We're currently hiring for:

* Senior Software Engineer (Backend): Aptible Comply: [https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/0f3d92c0-4222-4709-88d9-643b0d...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/0f3d92c0-4222-4709-88d9-643b0defc097?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: Rails, PostgreSQL, Postgres.

------
MerelvH
Stream.io ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) | Software engineers
| Amsterdam | preferably ONSITE | VISA | Full time

Stream is an API platform that powers feeds and chat for over 500 million end-
users, who access Stream via a blazing fast, highly-available and simple to
use API service.

We are an ambitious startup that is looking to expand:

\- Backend software engineers (Go)

\- Project Manager

\- iOS developer

\- Senior Android Developer

Stream has a casual social culture and offers a competitive salary and great
benefits. When it comes to software engineering, ownership and quality are
key: our goal is to deliver stable software. Our talented team is diverse,
highly technical and collaborative, which makes Stream a great place to learn
and improve your skills.

Our tech stack:

\- Go, Python, NodeJS

\- RocksDB, Postgresql, RabbitMQ

\- Django, Celery

\- AWS, Puppet, CloudFormation, Vagrant

\- Grafana, Graphite, ELK

\- Redis, Memcached

Want to join an excellent team and build great products used by millions of
users? If what we do sounds interesting, email me on merel@getstream.io or
head over to
[https://angel.co/company/stream](https://angel.co/company/stream)!

~~~
heroHACK17
Do you offer relocation assistance for US-based applicants?

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
batchfile
Tackle.io | REMOTE | Tech Lead Manager | REMOTE | Full-time

Tackle is changing the way software is bought and sold.

We are hiring a Tech Lead Manager to lead one of our engineering pods. This
candidate should be an expert full stack software engineer with a passion for
mentoring.

This will start as a hybrid leadership & coding role with 2 direct reports. As
the team grows this role will code less as leading becomes more time
consuming.

We're building a best-practices focused & be kind to one another team of
software engineers. We'd like you to be a part of it.

We use serverless Python & React. It's no problem if you've been building
software with different technologies.

This is a new role, we don't have a posting up for it quite yet. Please apply
here in the interim:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tackleio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tackleio/view/P_AAAAAAJAABROX4zyjiCvwi)

------
qscripter
Planet | Remote/SF | Golang Developer/Various | Full Time

Planet designs, builds, and operates the largest constellation of imaging
satellites in history. This constellation delivers an unprecedented dataset of
empirical information via a revolutionary cloud-based platform to decision-
makers in commercial, environmental, and humanitarian sectors. We are both a
space company and data company all rolled into one.

Our stack is Go/Python on k8s in GCP, we have a modern development stack and
are currently hiring for various positions on our software platform teams. We
just had another successful launch last week, come help out with all the new
data we'll be producing!

Find more info, additional roles, and apply here:
[https://www.planet.com/company/careers/?office=View%20All&de...](https://www.planet.com/company/careers/?office=View%20All&department=Software%20Engineering&job=1687707)

~~~
acktoack
Is the Golang developer position worldwide remote or just remote in the US or
North America?

~~~
qscripter
That particular position is North America remote.

------
ragona
AWS Cryptography | Seattle, WA, USA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://github.com/aws/crypto-tools](https://github.com/aws/crypto-tools)

Hi internet!

I manage the Core Libraries team within AWS Cryptography. We develop open
source encryption libraries that are used by major AWS services like S3,
DynamoDB, etc, as well as external open source customers. We work within a
larger Crypto Tools team that makes a whole bunch of neat software, and the
group is run by a phenomenal leader (@jamieelisea) who truly cares about the
people who work for her.

The team is currently working on the AWS Encryption SDK, which is a client-
side encryption library designed to make it easy for you to encrypt and
decrypt data using industry standards and best practices.

We're using cutting edge tools like formal verification to raise the security
bar, and we get to work in many different languages. (C, C++, Go, Java,
Javascript, Python, Rust... you get the idea. We touch a lot of code.)

I'm looking to hire a new software development manager. This person should
care about humans, believe in crafting high quality software (think slow and
awesome, not move fast and break things -- that doesn't go well in
cryptography), and be excited to learn about cryptography. Domain expertise in
security and cryptography is a plus, but not required. I'd like to see
candidates with at least 3 years of experience with direct people management,
but if you're really excited about this role and you're a little shy of that
please reach out anyway -- I'd love to talk.

Diversity and inclusion is incredibly important to us. Our engineering team
has a nearly even split between men vs. women and non-binary people, and we
work very hard to be welcoming and kind to everyone. If you think diversity
isn't important then we aren't a good fit.

Email me! ragona [at] amazon [dot] com

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer, Manager | Seattle, WA |
ONSITE

Come and join AWS Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/962645](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/962645)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/878088](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/878088)

\- Software Development Manager, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/925818](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/925818)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(\\*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college
grads.

------
tyson-hudl
Hudl | Sr. Application Security Engineer | Nebraska, London | Full Time |
Onsite |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hudl/jobs/1837141](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hudl/jobs/1837141)

Hudl is a leading performance analysis company revolutionizing the way coaches
and athletes prepare for and stay ahead of the competition. Founded in 2006,
Hudl offers a complete suite of products that empower more than 160,000 global
sports teams at every level—from grassroots to professional organizations—to
gather insights with video and data. Hudl’s products and services include
online tools, mobile and desktop apps, smart cameras, analytics, professional
consultation and more.

My name is Tyson Stewart, and I'm the Director of Engineering of our Product
Stack group. We're responsible for the cloud infrastructure and web and mobile
platforms that the rest of our product team uses to build and run Hudl. We're
seeking to hire a senior application security engineer. This is our first
full-time security engineer hire so we're looking for someone with strong
leadership and communication skills, in addition to the requisite technical
skills. This person should be passionate about best secure code practices:
establishing them at Hudl and teaching them to other engineers. AWS or other
cloud expertise is a plus. We expect that this person's role and team will
expand as we continue to grow.

 _edit: updated company description_

~~~
tptacek
Hudl is a client of ours. We like Hudl!

I am not a sports person at all, unless competitive single malt drinking or
Chicago parallel parking have been recognized as sports. Before working with
Hudl, I would not have predicted what a big deal security is for sports
analytics.

That is because I wasn't paying attention, because, obviously, it is a big
deal. It's a well-funded overtly competitive industry. Of course it's
security-sensitive! Our experience working with Hudl leads me to liken the
security challenges of doing what Hudl does with those of trading finance
companies; everyone's looking for an edge and there's all sorts of crazy
incentives.

Hudl has a super interesting collection of applications in multiple
development environments, and even a significant chunk of hardware (the Hudl
Focus Camera, which instruments a gym to give all the teams that practice or
play there access to video playback). They're also just super great, friendly
people to work with.

We run security engineering teams for startups, and so for the last year we've
been working to lock down their applications, monitor their cloud
environments, get corpsec wired in, all that kind of stuff. In addition to
getting to work with us, I can also say with confidence that the Hudl team
knows what they're looking for in a security engineer and has a clear idea of
what application security is about. We're involved in their hiring process and
so, to the extent that you believe we're clueful about hiring security people
(I think we are), I can say that about them as well.

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | San Mateo | Full-time / Onsite | Distributed Systems Architect,
Full Stack Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer (SRE), Mobile Developer, Data
Engineer, Product Manager |
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

OneSignal is building the best platform for businesses to intelligently engage
with customers across every channel. We provide a simple interface to push
notifications, email, and in-app messages, letting content creators focus on
quality user engagement instead of complex implementation.

When you pick up your smartphone, the first thing you see is a push
notification - maybe there’s a breaking news alert, a message from a dating
site, or football scores… Whatever it is, chances are it came from us. We
deliver over 5 billion push notifications per day, at up to 1 million
notifications per second from our Rust backend.

Earlier this year we raised a $25M Series B and have been rapidly expanding
the team. Our product & engineering team is 20 people now, expanding to 40
over the coming year.

Here's an overview of our tech stack: Front-end / Full Stack: Typescript,
React, CSS Grid, Rails Database: PostgreSQL, Redis Enterprise, Kafka Backend &
Delivery: Rust, Go, Kubernetes Data Backend: HDFS, Presto, Airflow Mobile: We
maintain first-party SDKs for all mobile platforms including native iOS,
Swift, Android, Flutter, Ionic, Unity3D, and Xamarin.

------
RoboTeddy
Empower | Frontend/Generalist Engineer | San Francisco or REMOTE

Want to help protect democracy?

This is a high-leverage opportunity for a software engineer to help elect a
democratic president in 2020.

We just raised millions from people who who care about the heath of our
democracy, including the Rockefeller family, the Ford Foundation, and others.

Come help dramatically increase civic engagement, voter registration, and
voter turnout in swing states for the 2020 elections!

More here: [https://getempower.com/eng](https://getempower.com/eng)

------
eagsalazar2
Blackbird Studios | Sr Fullstack Developer | San Francisco or Remote | US Only
| Short term Freelance or Long term Contract to hire

Blackbird is a full service digital product studio. We specialize in a
holistic approach to launching new software products inspired by Human
Centered Design and Lean UX. We partner with top innovation and design firms
(like IDEO) to bring startup best practices in launching ambitious new
products into market. Our teams include CTO consulting, Software Development,
UX/UI, team building, and Product Management. We work with large and small
companies/startups on projects ranging from 1-6 months with 2-7 people on each
project.

We build full stack web, mobile, IoT, physical installations, etc. Our
favorite stack is React, React Native, GraphQL, and Rails. We also use a wide
range of other tech as needed since we face a pretty diverse set of
challenges. Recent and upcoming examples: Elixir/Phoenix, .Net, Native
iOS/Swift, Android/Kotlin.

Working at Blackbird is very different from larger product companies. We
operate in very strategic relationships with our clients and partners which
gives us all a unique opportunity every few months to deep dive into a new
interesting understanding of our client's business and build ground up new
apps where everyone is making major and early contributions. It is very
satisfying and fun work!

We are looking for Senior and Lead Fullstack Developers excited about building
great software products, who are great teammates, and who are passionate about
continuously refining best practices for creating successful digital products.
Experience in dev team leadership, new product development, collaboration with
business and design stakeholders, and consulting experience are all a huge
plus. Specific skills ideally include our favorite stack (at least very
interested in learning) plus (nice to have) expertise in one of .NET/C#,
iOS/Swift, or Android/Kotlin. We work remotely but occasional travel to San
Francisco and other locations is part of the job for project kickoffs and
other critical collaboration phases or meetings.

Interested? We want to hear from you! Please send resume/CV or LinkedIn to
jobs@blackbird.us. I am a founder so ask me anything! If there are other
aspects of what we do that interest you definitely still hit me up!

------
lstuiber
Change.org | San Francisco, CA / Victoria, BC / Paris, France | Onsite |
[https://www.change.org](https://www.change.org)

Change.org is the world’s largest social change platform with over 280 million
users in 196 countries. Change.org empowers anyone, anywhere, to create the
change they want to see. We are a certified B-corporation and enable people to
start campaigns, mobilize supporters, and work with decision makers to drive
solutions through our platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org](https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer (Foundation):
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/e0a36dba-b558-4322-ace8-99e98b3...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/e0a36dba-b558-4322-ace8-99e98b3e7a30?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Senior/Staff Security Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/380ecc83-db99-43a5-843d-e11cc01...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/380ecc83-db99-43a5-843d-e11cc01e67bc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, React.js, GraphQL, Node.js, AWS, Redis,
Spark & Scala (Data team)

------
kevinalexbrown
Siemens Healthineers Imaging Intelligence | [https://www.siemens-
healthineers.com](https://www.siemens-healthineers.com) | Malvern, PA (Greater
Philadelphia) | INTERNS | Onsite

Our R&D group delivers medical image/text tools (e.g. deep learning, NLP, etc)
for medical data analysis. We are well recognized for delivering cutting-edge
intelligent solutions to Siemens 3D workstations and medical imaging scanners.
Our group also has strong publication record in top tier journals and
conferences, and several Siemens "inventor of the year" award recipients.

We offer well-paid internships lasting >= 3 months, with independent moonshot
projects.

Responsibilities: · Contribute to research projects to develop intelligent
solutions for medical imaging and text analytics · Conduct fast prototyping,
feasibility studies for exploratory clinical research · Support the
productization of research prototypes

We look for: · Strong research capability in computer vision, machine
learning, text analytics and medical image analysis, proven by publications in
journals/conferences. · Research experience in image/text analytics using
large scale, weakly supervised / unsupervised learning algorithms · Research
experience in medical image/text analysis of different modalities (CT, MRI,
PET, medical reports etc.)

Email: Kevin.Brown@siemens-healthineers.com

------
gwintrob
Newfront (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA & Portland, OR | Onsite |
[https://www.newfrontinsurance.com](https://www.newfrontinsurance.com)

Newfront is building the modern platform to transact insurance. No 20-page
applications, confusing policy terms, or painful renewal cycles; Newfront's
experienced brokers and technology remove the headache from business
insurance. We believe in human-computer symbiosis that empowers, not replaces,
people.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/newfront](https://www.keyvalues.com/newfront)

Our open positions:

* Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/51c08b9c-f5ed-4714-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/51c08b9c-f5ed-4714-8787-b1a2b1059ead?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/8a6fa0ec-7123-4fd2-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/8a6fa0ec-7123-4fd2-95b4-005c3e6fa330?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: Backend: Node + Express, Typescript, Go Microservices. Frontend:
Next.js, React + Hooks, Storybook. Infrastructure: Heroku + AWS, CircleCI,
DataDog.

------
jmarks1992
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/)

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 75-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top five tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nations Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, Ansible, and much more (though no experience with
our exact stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers
early in their careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have
multiple roles available. Apply at
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/).

------
johnxie
Taskade (YC S19) | San Francisco + Singapore | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.taskade.com](https://www.taskade.com) Taskade is building the
unified workspace for distributed teams. Manage tasks, write notes, and video
chat, in one unified tool.

We are reimagining the future of work, remote collaboration, and team
productivity.

Our mission is simple, to help teams get work done, faster and smarter.

Here is our story:
[https://www.taskade.com/about](https://www.taskade.com/about)

Here are our open roles:

    
    
       * Full Stack Software Engineer — React, Redux, GraphQL, NodeJS, Postgres
       * Front-end Software Engineer — HTML/CSS, React, Redux
       * UX / Product Designer — Sketch, Figma, Adobe Creative Suite
    

Our Tech Stack:

    
    
       * Back End: NodeJS, Postgres, Redis, Elastic, Socket.IO
       * Front End: ReactJS, GraphQL
       * DevOps: Kubernetes
       * Cloud: AWS, GCP
       * Mobile: iOS, Android, React-Native
       * Desktop: ElectronJS
    

Key Traits:

    
    
       * Passion for productivity tools and remote collaboration
       * Excellent problem-solving abilities
       * Ability to learn and adapt
    

To learn more about who we are, our culture, and whether Taskade is the right
place for you, please ping me at john@taskade.com and check the full job
descriptions at [https://www.taskade.com/jobs](https://www.taskade.com/jobs)

~~~
wwonka_
hey, just wondering if you had a chance to review applications from the last
month? Got an email from you that you will review my CV and get back but no
answer since that. I'm still interested in front-end position. my email -
s2288b [@] gmail thanks

------
pcrivella
Highstreet Mobile | Backend Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite/Remote (EU) | Full Time |
[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-engineer/en)

Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We
are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We
enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our
customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS and that app
constantly gets better.

You would be designing and developing API's in our middleware. The middleware
is the beating heart of our product. It connects to different e-commerce
providers like Magento, Commerce Cloud, Adyen and many more. You will focus on
scale and performance, will deploy to production every week and will work
closely with our mobile engineers.

Stack: Ruby / Sinatra / Minitest / Redis / OpenAPI Spec / PostgreSQL / Go /
Docker / K8s / GCP / Gitlab CI

Check out other open roles at:
[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com)

Apply via the homerun links or contact me at pablo@highstreetmobile.com if you
have any questions.

------
patrickmro
Point (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Point is a mobile bank that offers a high-yield checking account and debit
card with rewards. With Point, you get a high-yield checking account that
offers 1.40% APY and a debit card with amazing rewards like 3X on Uber and 4X
at coffee shops.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63a0ec34e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: We use whatever tools are appropriate to accomplish the task at
hand. The backend stack currently consists of Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, Docker and Lambda in AWS. We also have a strong bias towards a
micro-service architecture. The frontend stack currently consists of React
Native, TypeScript, Expo, Apollo client (GraphQL), and Jest testing framework.
We have a mobile app with cross platform support.

------
timols
Zenput | Guadalajara, Mexico, San Francisco, CA USA or Remote (EU/USA) | Full-
time | Software Engineer | ONSITE or REMOTE | Salary + equity (depends on
location/role)

We’re changing the way restaurants and other retail chain operators like
Dominos, Chipotle, KFC, Jersey Mike’s, and 7-Eleven translate operations
strategy into great customer experiences. Today we have customers who are
collectively overseeing 40,000 locations across 35+ countries using our mobile
platform to drive operations excellence across all their stores.

We're looking to expand our team of experienced software engineers to help us
bring a number of new capabilities to market from advanced prediction to IoT
and computer vision. Our stack is based on a service oriented architecture, so
we have a number of different technologies at play. To begin with, you'll be
working with Python (Django), JS/Typescript (React) as well as many other
tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out!

More about us: [https://www.zenput.com](https://www.zenput.com)

If you're interested, email me at timols(at )zenput( dot)com and/or apply
directly at [https://jobs.lever.co/zenput/](https://jobs.lever.co/zenput/). No
recruiters please!

------
aeden
DNSimple | Ruby & Go Systems Developer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.dnsimple.com](https://www.dnsimple.com)

As a DNSimple Systems Developer, you are responsible for implementing new
functionality, enhancing existing functionality, fixing issues, and developing
an overall system to help achieve customer success through the automation of
their domain management. We're a fully distributed team of experienced
developers. Our systems are developed in multiple languages: Ruby, Go, Erlang.
We deploy and operate our applications and infrastructure. We care about code
quality and we adopt best practices to ensure maintainability. We test our
code, we use code review, and we ship multiple times a day.

DNSimple provides simple, secure domain management automation for individuals
and businesses of all sizes. DNSimple was created by developers for
developers. Manage one domain or thousands of domains with our UI and API.
Register domains, manage DNS zones, and automate issuance of Let's Encrypt
certificates for your sites.

Full description: [https://dnsimple.com/jobs#systems-
developer](https://dnsimple.com/jobs#systems-developer)

Email jobs@dnsimple.com to apply. Please mention you saw this comment on HN.

------
katya_shteyn
BioRender ([https://biorender.com/](https://biorender.com/)) YC W18 | Senior
Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Web Software Engineer | Junior
Full-Stack Web Developer | Toronto, Canada | Onsite About us: BioRender is a
fast growing seed stage SaaS startup. We’re creating the standard visual
language of biology and the suite of tools to communicate it. We’re a team of
passionate engineers, science illustrators, designers and entrepreneurs and
are backed by an incredible group of investors including Y Combinator. We nerd
out on cool science stuff and solving big problems.

Problem we are solving: Each year, biomedical researchers waste over a billion
hours trying to communicate their research by drawing complex biology figures
using tools like PowerPoint. At BioRender, our mission is have every visual
representation of biology made and communicated with our tools. We reduce the
time it takes scientists to create visuals from hours to minutes while
drastically improving the quality. BioRender is used around the world by over
500 institutions including Stanford, Harvard, Genentech and many more of the
best research institutions in the world.

Stack: Javascript (React frontend, Node.js backend), MongoDB

Team: 22 people total, 7 developers

Onsite, remote considered for candidates with expertise in web-based
collaboration / data visualization products.

Email your resume to katya at biorender.com

More info on the positions:
[https://biorender.com/careers](https://biorender.com/careers)

------
fastradiustech
Fast Radius | Multiple Tech Team Positions | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full Time

Fast Radius is the leading provider of additive manufacturing solutions,
including application discovery, product design and testing, and production-
grade manufacturing.

In order to build the manufacturing network of the future we need a custom
software platform designed specifically for our company. We need a platform
that integrates our sales process with our order tracking processes and
finally with our plant so that we can have a complete real time understanding
of how our business operates and how each independent process affects the
parts we produce. We can’t do that without building our own tools.

Learn more here: [https://youtu.be/x4cfvaYJywc](https://youtu.be/x4cfvaYJywc)

We're looking to grow our tech team in Chicago with both Back-End and Front-
End Software Engineers (Elixir/React), Product Manager, UX Designer, IT Admin,
Sr. Data Analyst, and VP of Software Engineering.

All job descriptions here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fastradius](https://jobs.lever.co/fastradius)

Feel free to email our lead technical recruiter with any questions or heads-up
that you're applying: rachel.feigenbaum at fastradius dot com.

Thanks!

------
grinich98point6
98point6 | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Multiple Positions |
[https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/) At 98point6 we are
reimagining the future of primary care through in-app messaging and by pairing
physician experience with AI and automation. We're moving quickly in the
digital health space and hiring for numerous positions. Open engineering roles
include:

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\- Data Engineering Team Lead

\- Software Quality Assurance Team Lead

\- Senior Back End Software Engineer

\- Senior Front End Software Engineer

Recent press about our team:

\- [https://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/seattle-
sta...](https://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/seattle-
startup-98point6-puts-medical-ai-to-work-with-sams-club/)

\- [https://www.geekwire.com/2019/riding-telemedicine-wave-
docs-...](https://www.geekwire.com/2019/riding-telemedicine-wave-docs-trade-
white-coats-tech-life-testing-limits-health-care/)

Please apply directly on our careers page and mention you found us on HN:
[https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/](https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/).

------
Mayzie
Mira AI | Senior Frontend/Full-stack Engineer | San Francisco (Mission) | Full
Time | $110k - $160k + equity | On-site |
[https://www.askmira.com](https://www.askmira.com)

Mira is building the next-generation consumer search and discovery platform
for the $500B global beauty industry. Using modern machine learning
techniques, Mira provides a personalized and prescriptive end-to-end beauty
browsing experience. Combining user insights, including computer vision-based
analyses of facial attributes, along with the industry’s largest index of
beauty content, including videos, influencers, reviews, articles and images,
we provide a streamlined mobile and web interface to intelligently lead
consumers from exploration to discovery to purchase.

Hiring senior frontend or full-stack engineers to help develop product and
guide our development processes towards best practices.

Our stack:

\- React.js and React Native (w/ Redux)

\- Python (Flask)

\- PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch

\- Airflow

\- AWS (Lambda)

Apply through AngelList here
[https://angel.co/company/askmira/jobs/272075-frontend-
full-s...](https://angel.co/company/askmira/jobs/272075-frontend-full-stack-
product-developer)

or reach out to me directly with any questions at jessica@miraai.com :)

------
muinc
M.U. | Software Engineering positions | Rust/Python, Front End, Lead | Austin,
TX (ONSITE)

We are a small independent (client-founded + profitable) boutique SaaS
company. Our end goal is to enable the green transition by providing the best
analytical platform to energy market participants.

We do that by mixing large amounts of Data with Math/HPC/Modeling/ML and
awesome Visualizations. We are just getting started and have A LOT to build.
We are actively looking for generalist software engineers (backend, frontend,
leads) to join our team, and build + take charge of the future of M.U’s
platform.

Why join us? You will be working 1) with smart and friendly colleagues, 2) on
interesting technical problems and 3) actually make a difference.

Our stack:

    
    
      Backend: Rust, (Typed)Python, Kafka, GKE/Kubernetes.
      Collaboration: ClubHouse.io, "Humans talking and a whiteboard", Slack.
    

See the below details for each position:

\- Software Engineer, Rust/Python:
[https://pastebin.com/raw/9sefV2rZ](https://pastebin.com/raw/9sefV2rZ)

\- Lead Software Engineer:
[https://pastebin.com/raw/hKUmEeWL](https://pastebin.com/raw/hKUmEeWL)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://pastebin.com/raw/pk36nYQu](https://pastebin.com/raw/pk36nYQu)

We are located in Downtown Austin, TX. Let's talk! Email us at hello@m-u-
inc.com with this ad’s position in the title.

------
onedesert
Big Blue Analytics |
[https://bigblueanalytics.com](https://bigblueanalytics.com) | Senior Systems
Engineer (DevOps), Senior Software Engineer (Backend/Python), Senior Software
Engineer (Frontend/React) | Barcelona, Spain | ONSITE | Full-time

Big Blue Analytics is a cloud computing company that offers a software
platform on a SaaS model to support intelligent real-time decisions in the
face of airline operations disruptions. We are committed to improving the
efficiency of airline operations using Artificial Intelligence. We are
building a proprietary technology platform to solve some of the most
challenging issues that airlines are facing these days. Our SaaS solution
intents on becoming the industry standard to help airlines manage their
resources in order to improve their on-time performance. Our mission is to
help millions of world travel passengers arrive at their destinations on time.

Jobs board:
[https://bigblueanalytics.com/hiring/](https://bigblueanalytics.com/hiring/)

If you are interested, use the email on the website or find me on LinkedIn.

------
d0m
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Cambridge, MA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime
| ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Brown,
Stripe, Twitter, Google, Salesforce, Palantir, DataPower, etc) and senior
doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of security, data transformation, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and
fine-grained authorization for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hn_rust]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: \- Techops/Devops Engineer (Kubernetes, SRE) Senior
Front End Engineer (React Native, React) (please use [hn_ops] or [hn_react] in
subject line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Montreal or Boston; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
jaaron
Singularity 6 | Software Engineers, Artists, Recruiter | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-Time, Onsite

We're a VC funded (a16z) game studio in the westside of LA dedicated to the
idea that online games can deliver deeper, more meaningful experiences.

With our first project, we’re exploring new styles of game design and tackling
difficult technical problems to create a game that’s beautiful and intricate,
delivering far more than superficial entertainment or basic wish fulfillment,
an experience that becomes a meaningful part of your life. Our vision is to
create a compelling virtual universe filled with rich and diverse gameplay
experiences and social interactions that will keep you playing for years,
evolving along with you and the rest of the community.. We want our players to
feel valued as well as a true sense of belonging.

To achieve our vision, our team of veterans is changing the status quo in the
game industry: a diverse and inclusive team, a healthy work/life balance, and
incredibly fun top-tier games that reach across boundaries.

We're currently hiring across the board and specifically seeking:

\- Senior Gameplay Engineers

\- Technical Artists

\- In-House Recruiter

To learn more, check out our website and feel free to connect to me directly
on LinkedIn (please mention Hacker News!):

[https://www.singularity6.com/careers](https://www.singularity6.com/careers)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/)

------
gneray
oso | Software Engineer | New York City (NYC) - Onsite |
[https://www.osohq.com/](https://www.osohq.com/)

oso (backed by Sequoia) makes backend infrastructure security not terrible for
developers and ops. We provide a normalized and consistent interface to core
security controls, like authentication and encryption, and we do so in a way
that’s invisible to developers and simple for ops. We are hiring small number
of sharp engineers who want to get involved on the ground floor and who have
some combination of experience in and appetite for taking on these kinds of
problems:

1\. Building an elegant experience for a highly technical end-user, e.g.,
making it easy and intuitive for an ops engineer to get up and running in <5
mins

2\. Low-level distributed systems, e.g., building lightweight proxies that
manage requests asynchronously and deal with things like caching and network
failures

3\. Running an on-path production service, e.g., building a scalable and
resilient service layer across multiple regions and cloud providers

We are building the product in Rust, which we think is both a good design
choice for our use case and a fun choice for the team. By virtue of our stage,
the engineers who join now will not only have a disproportionately large
impact on the product, but also on the culture and future of the company.
Given the importance of these team members and magnitude of their
contribution, they will get a meaningful equity position.

Founding team: Graham Neray (early employee and Chief of Staff at MongoDB) and
Sam Scott (PhD in Cryptography).

To apply, please email graham [at] osohq [dot] com

------
haleysasser
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: www.people-doc.com/company/careers

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

Software Engineers Business Analysts Data Analysts, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
mrgzg1
Carbon3D | Bay Area (RWC) | On-site |
[http://software.carbon3d.com](http://software.carbon3d.com) | Pre-IPO I work
on the automation / tooling side of things at Carbon and we have a very
diverse (CS, chem-engs, materials, mech-engs, mfg-engs) set of people working
on modernizing additive manufacturing. 50% of our Executive team are women
leaders, including our CEO and our board is founder led. Additionally, we are
a dog friendly environment with a strong work-life-balance. Additional perk,
you get to use production grade 3D printers just for fun!!

Our printers are used in real-world use cases like mass manufacturing: Mid-
soles for Adidas: [https://www.adidas.com/us/4D](https://www.adidas.com/us/4D)
Helmet pads for NFL:
[https://www.carbon3d.com/riddell/](https://www.carbon3d.com/riddell/) Bike
seats for Specialized:
[https://www.carbon3d.com/specialized/](https://www.carbon3d.com/specialized/)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqOiNJp1_7A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqOiNJp1_7A)

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer (Front End Leaning) with
expertise in JavaScript. Tech Stack: React, three.js, Node.js, TypeScript

Job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/carbon/e00662ae-3270-4c0f-a75c-a0f58f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/carbon/e00662ae-3270-4c0f-a75c-a0f58f9c2e36)

You can reach me on mgandhi+hn@carbon3d.com for any qs and our fav recruiter:
apagin+hn@carbon3d.com

------
gammarator
University of Washington | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-Time | no visa

We have two open roles for engineers to build key pipelines and infrastructure
for cutting-edge astronomical time-domain sky surveys including the Zwicky
Transient Facility (ztf.caltech.edu) and the Large Synoptic Survey Telescope
(lsst.org):

Software engineer (Kafka/Spark/Jupyter): Develop novel cloud-based services
for processing astronomical time-domain alert streams from ZTF, LSST, and
more. Apply at
[https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/eng/candidates/default....](https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/eng/candidates/default.cfm?szCategory=jobprofile&szOrderID=174557)

Research Scientist/Engineer (C++/Python): Develop high-performance image
processing and catalog manipulation libraries and help build scalable
architecture to coordinate the operation of LSST's data processing system.
Apply at
[https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/ENG/candidates/default....](https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/ENG/candidates/default...).

~~~
walterlb
2nd link (C++) appears broken, but I'm interested!

~~~
walterlb
This appears to be the link to the 2nd post:
[https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/ENG/candidates/default....](https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/ENG/candidates/default.cfm?szCategory=jobprofile&szOrderID=173145)

------
eklavya
Oracle | Bengaluru, India | ONSITE | Full-time

The Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, Registry team is looking for a Scala software
engineer. Experience with Scala is not mandatory as long as you are willing to
learn. Our service is architected as an Event-Sourced, Distributed system
built on CQRS principles. Our technology stack is Scala / Akka / Play. If you
have ever wondered what it is like to apply Functional Programming principles
in a live, production environment this is the role for you.

The Registry service is a managed, multi-tenant registry for Docker container
images for customers who want to store and launch their containers on OCI,
including Kubernetes users. In addition to working on interesting projects and
the future of OCIR, you'll be getting a great salary, flexible working
arrangements, a fun, state-of-the-art development environment and excellent
opportunities for learning and career growth. Members of our team work on
distributed systems in a cloud environment and have ownership of our service
from top (Load Balancers) to bottom (Databases).

If this sounds interesting please feel free to write to me at
saurabh.rawat@oracle.com

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Full Stack Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada | ONSITE |
REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and we recently
raised $2.9 million in Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • A demonstrated mastery of building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Email us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-
developer](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-developer)

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Engineering. Happy to answer any questions!

------
hagbarth
Pento | Full stack developer | EU | REMOTE ONLY |
[https://pento.io](https://pento.io)

Come join us building a new payroll product for European small/medium sized
businesses! A very conservative market with old competitors and products =
tons of potential. We are a remote team, which means we have no office and you
can work from wherever you want. We're all in on transparency, a great work
culture and teamwork. Founders are 500 Startups alums and have previously
worked on two startups, one of them out of Silicon Valley.

We're looking for a full stack web developer to join our remote team. Ideally,
you are a person who is not only proficient in frontend and backend work, but
also have some experience in DevOps and system architecture. As you will be
part of the early team, you should be a fast learner and be able to work in
different roles.

Read more here: [https://pentoaps.recruitee.com/o/full-stack-
developer?source...](https://pentoaps.recruitee.com/o/full-stack-
developer?source=hn) Or contact me: emil at company url

------
tezzer
Liquid Robotics | Sr. Software, Sr. Systems, Systems, Manufacturing | Onsite |
Full Time | U.S. only

Liquid Robotics builds autonomous, wave- and solar- powered maritime sensor
vehicles that return real-time data from the open ocean to customers on shore.
We have nearly 500 vehicles out in the world working in science, oil and gas,
and defense. Work is located at our engineering office in Sunnyvale, CA and
our field test facility in Kawaihae, HI.

Core vehicle and shoreside software is Java, sensor payload software is in
Java, C, Python, Lua and anything else that's appropriate. The newest vehicle
uses an Nvidia Tegra running linux. Multi-discipline engineers are encouraged-
my 4th day as a software engineer 5 years ago I had to go buy some tools and a
butane-powered soldering iron. More info at [https://www.liquid-
robotics.com/](https://www.liquid-robotics.com/)

Open positions linked from [https://www.liquid-robotics.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.liquid-robotics.com/about-us/careers/) (jobvite)

------
ericlevine
Berbix | Full-stack software engineer | Full Time | Onsite | San Francisco, CA
Our stack: Go, React, Typescript, iOS, Android, Google Cloud

We're an Initialized Capital-backed, YC startup (S18) making it easy for
companies to collect and instantly verify photo IDs online. We use ML and
computer vision techniques to effectively extract and validate the IDs in our
system without any human intervention. This is a game changer for companies
that require age verification, fraud deterrence or KYC. We are growing quickly
and have new customers coming on board weekly.

Our founding team led the Trust & Safety team at Airbnb for several years. We
implemented the initial versions of the Airbnb's Verified ID product and saw
many of the problems with the existing solutions.

We have a modern stack and a ton of interesting problems to solve. We're a
SaaS, API-first company building a best-in-class solution for identity
verification.

My email address is eric [at] [company-name] .com

([https://angel.co/company/berbix/jobs](https://angel.co/company/berbix/jobs))

------
mackmgg
National Center for Atmospheric Research | Electrical Engineer | Boulder, CO |
On Site + Visa| Full Time

At NCAR we study weather, water, climate, air quality, and space weather to
help protect lives and livelihoods, grow the economy, and enhance our nation’s
security and well-being. The In-Situ Sensing Facility (ISF) provides
measurements made directly in the environment as well as profiling
measurements of the lower atmosphere. Measurements are made in-situ at the
earth's surface, on towers, on balloons, and on packages dropped from
aircraft.

We’re looking for an electrical engineer to develop and test existing and new
in-situ atmospheric instrumentation. The position is also responsible for
operating and supporting scientific instrumentation in the field, and leading
field programs when appropriate.

More info and to apply: [https://ucar.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/UCAR_Careers/job/Fo...](https://ucar.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/UCAR_Careers/job/Foothills-Lab-1/Electrical-Engineer-III_REQ-2019-109-1)

------
marcpl
Alibaba Group | Backend Java developers | Shenzhen or Hangzhou, China |
ONSITE, VISA

We are looking for Java backend developers to join our International Middle
Platform team for the Lazada and AliExpress e-commerce platforms.

Technical environment: Java, Spring, iBATIS, HSF (distributed RPC service
framework widely used within the Alibaba Group).

The candidate must be able to communicate in English, both verbally and in
writing. Mandarin is a plus but not required.

The position is available in Shenzhen or Hangzhou.

Please don’t hesitate to contact me at marc.plouhinec@lazada.com for a
referral or if you have any questions.

If you can read Chinese, you can also apply directly with the following links:

* In Shenzhen: [https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qr...](https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qrcode_share&positionCode=GP560812)

* In Hangzhou: [https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qr...](https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qrcode_share&positionCode=GP528101)

------
ayac2002
San Francisco Digital Services | Full stack/Drupal | San Francisco, CA onsite
only

San Francisco Digital Services is a team embedded within the City and County
of San Francisco. We're not an IT consultancy - we partner with City
departments to make their services easier to use for all residents.

Right now we're 27 developers, designers, and product managers. All of us are
fulltime City employees, which means government benefits! We work in an agile
fashion, and tackle wicked problems like affordable housing and permitting.
(Yes, we know there is no affordable housing in SF, nor is it easy to get a
permit. Join us in making it better!)

Right now we're hiring for 2 developer positions, all of which require at
least 3 years of experience:

\- Full stack developer to work on the affordable housing application on
housing.sfgov.org

\- Drupal engineer to make it easier for residents to find services they need
on SF.gov

Apply for all jobs at
[https://digitalservices.sfgov.org/joinus/](https://digitalservices.sfgov.org/joinus/)

Mention you saw this post on Hacker News when you do. Thanks!

------
rpaciarotti
IOMED | Fullstack Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite Are you
looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

* Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs. * Stack: Python, Cython, SQL, Postgres, Kubernetes among others * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance. Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster, accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather !

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

------
nkrumm
UW Laboratory Medicine | ONSITE (Seattle, WA) | Full-Time

Our department maintains all clinical testing and laboratory operations at the
UW Medical Center, from sample collection to analysis and final reporting. We
employ over 900 people and handle 30 million tests each year. In parallel, we
research, develop and operationalize novel diagnostics in genomics, mass
spectrometry, flow cytometry and automated imaging.

Hiring:

* Full Stack Developer * to support our clinical Next Generation DNA Sequencing (NGS) laboratory. You will build tools to improve our operation efficiency, automation and capabilities for cancer diagnostics and precision medicine. This role is about 50% full-stack web development (Flask and React preferred technology), 20% Infra/cloud engineering (AWS), and 30% team immersion (strong verbal + design skills needed).

Our stack: Primarily Python, React, and PostgreSQL. PHI-compliant AWS cloud
infrastructure with push-to-deploy application servers.

\-------

Why UW Lab Medicine?

‣ You'll impact patient care through improvements to the quality, accuracy and
precision of our laboratory tests. Our department prides itself in innovation
and we are highly motivated to bring on new solutions that improve our
clinical service.

‣ You'll gain experience with "real world", highly complex and interesting
data directly from our laboratory and clinical data streams.

‣ You'll interface with a wide range of users and stakeholders, all of who are
committed to the UW's "Patients are First" aim.

\-------

Feel free to contact me at nkrumm@uw.edu with [hnjob] in the subject line.
This job is not yet posted on the UW's hiring board but I am happy to chat
further.

------
davefetterman
Amperity | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time

Engineers! Amperity is hiring SDEs across all levels, including technical
leadership positions.

Interesting problems: \- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily
and blending it with real-time events \- Automatically stitching data together
across disparate systems by training machine-learning models to build a
probabilistic knowledge graph \- Taking research algorithms and
productionalizing them for high-scale usage \- Allowing users to perform
complex, real-time queries across an aggregated view of their data \-
Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

Tech stack: \- React/Reframe \- Clojure/Clojurescript \- Aurora/Mesos \-
Accumulo/Hadoop \- Spark \- Kafka \- SaltStack/Terraform \-
Riemann/InfluxDB/Grafana

For a full listing of positions, see
[https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) \-- apply there
or reach out to me directly with questions. dave at amperity dot com. Hope to
meet you.

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | software engineers | Full Time | Washington DC | On-site
| [https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus](https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 5 years old, profitable, and serves more than 750
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for full-stack engineers with at least 2 years of professional
experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel.
Our stack is Ruby on Rails, backed by Postgres and Redis, with a vanilla JS
and React front-end.

We're looking for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own
the process from idea to development to deployment and maintenance. You should
also believe education is important, and really care about it.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
skrap
Sense | [https://sense.com](https://sense.com) | Multiple Positions |
Cambridge, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

Sense is trying to make a difference in climate change by making an engaging
product which changes your relationship to your home. Get insights into how
your appliances use energy, know what's on without smart appliances or IoT
hubs, get alerts or automate your home if you like, or just sit back and save
some money and energy.

We have an incredibly productive cross-functional technology team, doing
nearly everything in-house: electrical & mechanical engineering, embedded
linux, DSP, cloud backend, data science and machine learning, mobile and full-
stack web. This means there's incredible opportunities for personal growth.
Basically anything you're interested in learning about, there are experts in-
house.

Sound interesting? Join our team:

* Embedded Software Engineer (Rust/C/Python) [[https://www.workable.com/j/ADDB5A7717](https://www.workable.com/j/ADDB5A7717)]

* Engineering Manager [[https://www.workable.com/j/6D272A3524](https://www.workable.com/j/6D272A3524)]

* Other non-engineering positions also available.

[https://sense.com/jobs](https://sense.com/jobs)

Touch base with me (jonah at sense․com) if you want to chat about any of these
positions. I'm currently spending my time working on our embedded platform,
from linux drivers through DSP, data science through cloud connectivity, but I
can put you in touch with folks from other areas of the stack if you want to
learn more.

No recruiters.

------
joeyspn
Interdax | Senior Backend Architect | Worldwide, London | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.interdax.com](https://www.interdax.com)

Hi HNers! Interdax is a crypto derivatives exchange with a novel approach to
trading. We soft-launched less than a month ago and we are already doing more
volume than many of our competitors. We know how to take the platform to the
top, and we are currently looking for a passionate backend architect with
hacker-hustler profile and experience designing and scaling real-time APIs.
Come and join a team that mostly comes from HN!

Perks:

    
    
      Very competitive salary ($300k+ depending on experience)
      Equity / Stock Options (1% minimum / up to 5% if you are at the top of your craft)
      Fully remote position
      Startup Culture
      Unlimited Vacation Policy
    

Apply at [https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/e8319924823601-backend-
architec...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/e8319924823601-backend-architect)

------
gdonelli
Astropad | [https://astropad.com/](https://astropad.com/) and
[http://lunadisplay.com](http://lunadisplay.com) | Windows Software Engineer |
REMOTE or Minneapolis, MN. | Fulltime

THE ONE LINER: Help us take Astropad and Luna Display to Windows via Rust!

LANGUAGES WE USE: Rust, C, C++, C#, Assembly (You should know 2 of these well)

ABOUT THE COMPANY We are a small, bootstrapped startup founded by a team of
ex-Apple engineers. Our tools are used by tens of thousands of creative pros
and some of the largest animation studios in the world, and we are just
getting started! We are looking for people who care about building the next
generation of tools that unlock creativity to join our team. We are a fully
remote company with a small office in Minneapolis, MN. If this sounds
interesting to you, please get in touch!

Apply via: [https://blog.astropad.com/jobs/](https://blog.astropad.com/jobs/)

------
covariantai
Covariant ([https://covariant.ai/](https://covariant.ai/)) | Software
Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer | Berkeley, CA
(San Francisco Bay Area) | full-time | onsite | visa

At covariant.ai, innovation is at the core of our company. Drawing on recent
advances in Deep Imitation Learning and Deep Reinforcement Learning,
covariant.ai is developing AI software that makes it easy for robots to learn
new, complex skills -- bringing the next generation of robotic automation to
the world’s factories, warehouses and, one day, even homes.

Covariant employees come from varying technical backgrounds and interests, and
together we’re building a team that is friendly, helpful, and down-to-earth.
We value continuous learning (both human and robotic), empathy for each other
and our customers, and taking on the impossible. And, while our industry
struggles to be representative, we're actively committed to building a diverse
and inclusive culture at covariant.

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/33JiOZ6](http://bit.ly/33JiOZ6)

\- Sr. Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2nwAcBi](http://bit.ly/2nwAcBi)

\- Infrastructure Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2oiLA3K](http://bit.ly/2oiLA3K)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2nnKfZH](http://bit.ly/2nnKfZH)

\- Field Engineer: [http://bit.ly/33MSVbb](http://bit.ly/33MSVbb)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

------
shangbang
CoinJar | Melbourne Australia | Full-time | Onsite | Equity | Visa
(sponsorship) | [https://www.coinjar.com/](https://www.coinjar.com/)

CoinJar is one of Australia's fastest growing startups and a trusted market
leader in the digital currency industry. We build consumer-friendly products
with strong focus on security, scalability and usability.

We are looking for experienced and passionate engineers to join our highly
productive and product focused engineering team.

Our stack includes:

* Ruby on Rails

* Elixir + Phoenix

* Docker

* AWS to host our infrastructure

* React + React Native

* GraphQL + Relay

* Mobx

* styled-components

* Next.js

Backend Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/coinjarcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/coinjarcom/view/P_AAAAABmAAAkMISkv-
mXp5z)

Frontend Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/coinjarcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/coinjarcom/view/P_AAAAABmAAAkECxerhA-
kVa)

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Director of Product | Full-time

Lumi is a supply chain platform for e-commerce brands. We believe custom
manufacturing should be as scalable as the web. We enable fast growing direct-
to-consumer companies to access and utilize a global network of factories. We
are making the world's manufacturing capabilities more accessible and
sustainable — think of it like AWS for factories.

You can apply here: [https://www.lumi.com/jobs/director-of-
product](https://www.lumi.com/jobs/director-of-product)

More about Lumi:

[https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/custom-manufacturing-
should-b...](https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/custom-manufacturing-should-be-as-
scalable-as-the-web-964aaa6f5a37)

[https://overcast.fm/+LDKf6FTfw](https://overcast.fm/+LDKf6FTfw)

------
xavk
Otta ([https://otta.com](https://otta.com)) | Full-Stack Software Engineer |
London | Onsite | Full Time

At Otta we're reinventing how people search for jobs at fast-growing tech
companies. We're currently focusing on entry-level jobs at startups in London
but have big plans and are backed by some of London's best investors.

We're looking for an exceptional engineer to join the team as our first
employee! Salary range £40-90k dependent on experience + meaningful equity
ownership.

Stack: Elixir / React with TypeScript / (some Python used for scraping +
machine learning) / Docker / k8s / GCP / PostgreSQL

You can see our role here:
[https://app.otta.com/jobs/ODdqUTVo](https://app.otta.com/jobs/ODdqUTVo)

And learn more here: [https://otta.com/careers](https://otta.com/careers)

Any questions feel free to email me (xav at otta.com)

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC | Onsite and Remote | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the way businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behaviour in their Linux
environment.

We’re just over 40 people & have another big year of growth ahead. Questions?
Email them to careers[AT]cmd[DOT]com.

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge

\- You're willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_

\- Senior _GO_ Backend Developer:
[http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev](http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev)

\- Senior _C Linux_ Software Developer:
[https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)

------
jewel_sentilink
SentiLink | San Francisco, CA | On-Site | Software Engineer (backend,
platform, infra, ML) + Data Scientist |
[https://sentilink.com/](https://sentilink.com/)

SentiLink prevents synthetic fraud, an emerging fraud vector in which
fraudsters open accounts using name/DOB/SSN combinations that don't correspond
to real people. Our partners include top ten US banks, fintechs, and
alternative lenders. We're backed by investors including a16z, Max Levchin
(Affirm CEO/PayPal cofounder), and former presidents/CEO's of Visa,
Transunion, HSBC, and Citi.

Our tech stack uses Go (for the API part) and Python (for the ML part) on k8s
and the work involves a lot of complex and sensitive data.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink](https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink) or reach
out to jewel@sentilink.com with your interest / questions.

------
transitapp
Transit | Montreal, QC | iOS Developer | Full-time |
[https://transit.app](https://transit.app)

Howdy HN! Transit is a mobile app used by millions of commuters to get from
a-to-b without their own car. We're trying to build an app that makes car
ownership redundant, by showing riders (1) where a combination of car-free
options are faster & cheaper than taking an automobile and (2) by giving those
riders the world's best real-time information. We use crowdsourcing, machine
learning, and specialized tools to improve the GTFS feeds we get from transit
agencies, so riders can trust our ETAs, trip plans, and disruption info more
than any other app.

Anyways — we're looking for an iOS developer to join our team! If you're
curious, we got the job listing up here:
[https://transit.app/jobs/ios](https://transit.app/jobs/ios)

------
elliotec
Dutchie | Frontend & backend engineers, various business and product roles |
REMOTE USA or Bend, OR

Dutchie is the cannabis industry’s leading and fastest-growing e-commerce
provider, powering online ordering for the top dispensaries throughout the
United States. We are a product-focused company that has created a best-in-
class experience for cannabis dispensaries and shoppers.

Since our inception in 2017, we have experienced significant growth. We are
backed by Gron Ventures, Snoop Dogg’s Casa Verde Capital, one of the leading
cannabis-focused VC’s, members of the founding team at DoorDash, Kevin
Durant’s Thirty Five Ventures, and other notable angel investors.

We are hiring engineers of all levels with experience in the Ruby and
JavaScript ecosystems. We use technologies including Rails, GraphQL (with
Apollo), and React.

Check out our careers page here:
[https://dutchie.com/careers](https://dutchie.com/careers)

~~~
tombh
Did all your jobs get taken already!? The careers link you provide is empty of
any available jobs.

Edit: sorry, I needed to enable 3rd party JS scripts

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps software companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 5 person team, launched two years ago

* Over 500 customers, including industry-leading companies like MongoDB, Facebook, Lyft, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, distributed across US, Canada, UK, and Estonia

* Bootstrapped and profitable

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside founders and the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its
customers and grow faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, MongoDB, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

Why work at Canny: [https://canny.io/blog/work-at-
canny/](https://canny.io/blog/work-at-canny/)

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Lead (React+Java), Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (React),
DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU
member-states passport-holders ONLY

We currently urgently look are a team lead. We have a true "engineering over
management" culture where you find engineers both with formal computer science
background and also ones, who are self-taught. Our CTO worked with Erich
Gamma, got offers from Apple, Google and similar firms.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland. We do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we
regularly impress our clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
oskari
Aiven | Site Reliability Engineers, Support Engineers, Solutions Architects |
Helsinki, Boston, Berlin, Sydney | ONSITE |
[https://aiven.io/careers](https://aiven.io/careers)

Aiven is a rapidly growing, well funded startup creating fully managed cloud
services from the best open source data technologies (e.g. Apache Kafka,
Cassandra, PostgreSQL.)

Our cloud services allow our clients to focus on building awesome applications
instead of worrying about data infrastructure management. All our services are
based on open source technologies and we're active open source contributors.

We're headquartered in Helsinki, Finland and also have offices in Berlin,
Boston and Sydney. We're now looking for new team members for engineering and
go-to-market positions.

See [https://aiven.io/careers](https://aiven.io/careers) for more information.

------
standyro
Los Angeles Times | Los Angeles, CA & San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full-time

The LA Times is a data-driven newsroom supporting transformative journalism.
If you're passionate about coding to inform and empower democracy, this is the
right place for you.

We're hiring across engineering, data science, analytics, operations, and
marketing teams. Even if your experience doesn't exactly fall into a specific
realm, if you're passionate about the mission, please reach out to me directly
with your resume and let's talk! Maybe there is an opportunity now or sometime
in the future. email me stan (at) latimes (dot) com.

(Also, if you're at AWS Re:invent this week, send me an email, and I'd love to
grab a coffee, if I have time)

Data Scientist: [http://bit.ly/33LsjXM](http://bit.ly/33LsjXM)

Backend Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2Y7uHqO](http://bit.ly/2Y7uHqO)

Android Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OH2DY0](http://bit.ly/2OH2DY0)

Devops Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2PbM3yu](http://bit.ly/2PbM3yu)

Marketing Operations / QA (Tableau/Salesforce):
[http://bit.ly/2P4K52Y](http://bit.ly/2P4K52Y)

Designer: [http://bit.ly/33MkiSl](http://bit.ly/33MkiSl)

UX Designer: [http://bit.ly/35VSD2X](http://bit.ly/35VSD2X)

More jobs:
[https://nantmedia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/LATimesCareers/2/ref...](https://nantmedia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/LATimesCareers/2/refreshFacet/318c8bb6f553100021d223d9780d30be)

------
forbrkfst
Mentor Collective | Remote-OK | Director of Engineering

Mentor Collective partners with Universities to increase graduation rates by
running large scale mentorship programs (hundreds to thousands of personalized
matches) to help traditional underserved populations feel like they belong on
campus.

Team context: \- Stack is RoR + React; we're language agnostic on hiring \-
Currently 4 Sr. SWEs looking to grow to 5-6 + Director in next 6-12 months

Key metrics: \- 87% renewal rate, 99% logo renewal rate, 110% contract revenue
renewal rate \- Partners have seen impacts such as mentored students being
9.24x less likely to be on academic probation and a +0.68 increase in GPA.

Apply here:
[https://angel.co/mentorcollective/jobs](https://angel.co/mentorcollective/jobs)
or reach out to me directly at careers@mentorcollective.org

I am the Chief of Staff and first employee (George Boyar)

------
ryankicks
Y Combinator's Work at a Startup | SF, NY & US mostly, some int'l |
[https://www.workatastartup.com](https://www.workatastartup.com)

YC runs Work at a Startup to help engineers find roles at YC -funded startups.
Find over 500 YC companies looking to hire for full stack, front end, backend,
mobile and other roles for people to write code.

Apply once and have founders and early hiring team members reach out to you
about open positions. Also taking applications for S2020 internships at YC
companies:
[https://www.workatastartup.com/internships](https://www.workatastartup.com/internships)

Companies include both late stage and early stage YC companies including Brex,
Gusto, Gem, Mutiny, Segment and many more.

If you have questions about WaaS or need career advice, feel free to email
ryan@ycombinator.com

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, Rails) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Engineering Manager AdTech - Montreal - FullTime
    

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising! For
more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[https://adgear.com/en/#section_jobs](https://adgear.com/en/#section_jobs)

#erlang #c11 #go #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #react #opensource

~~~
n_sanity
How much experience are you looking for for the JS role? And are you guys
hiring new grads (with previous internship experience) at all?

~~~
lpgauth
@n_sanity yes, new grads are welcome.

------
bmwhire
BMW Group | Munich, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bmwgroup.com/en/innovation/technologies-and-
mobi...](https://www.bmwgroup.com/en/innovation/technologies-and-
mobility/autonomes-fahren.html)

Interested in making autonomous vehicles more secure? We’re looking for an
Autonomous Vehicle Security Architect to join our Security Engineering team.

On the job you're going to have the freedom to work on the security topics
that you like most. Some of the security engineering tasks that we do include:

\- Threat Modeling

\- Fuzzing

\- Penetration Testing

Apply here: [https://www.bmwgroup.jobs/de/en/jobfinder/job-
description.DE...](https://www.bmwgroup.jobs/de/en/jobfinder/job-
description.DE_118813.DE.Munich.InformationTechnology.ITSecurity.html)

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - How did Soulcycle's recent connection to a presidential fundraiser affect ridership? [1]
      - Where is Uber gaining or losing market share? [2]
      - Which restaurant delivery company reigns in NYC? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [2])
    

We’re 70 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and are
backed by a strong mix of VCs (Bessemer, Norwest, YC) and banks (Goldman
Sachs, Citi, Jefferies).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Engineer
      - Front End Engineer
      - Client Engagement Manager (NYC)
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-
tak...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-take-a-dip)

[2] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-
over...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-overview/)

[3] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-
chill-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-chill-food-
delivery-hype-11571580002)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
jpthomson
Fy! | Senior Clojure Engineer | Berlin, Germany | REMOTE or ONSITE, FULL-TIME
| [https://www.iamfy.co](https://www.iamfy.co)

Fy! is a marketplace for finding things you love. We use ML to curate a store
for you from thousands of artists and designers.

We're a young company of around 20 people, with offices in Berlin and London.
We're well funded and growing fast. The culture here is: take ownership, run
with it, learn fast and do A/B tests. We keep meetings to a minimum and are
very remote-friendly.

We use Clojure across the stack. We're hiring senior full-stack Clojure
engineers and front-end / mobile engineers. Professional Clojure experience is
not a requirement.

Apply here: [https://www.iamfy.co/jobs](https://www.iamfy.co/jobs)

~~~
bambataa
Which engineering roles are available in London/remote?

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | Part Time or Full
Time | Web application and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are a growing profitable company focused on making better online privacy
easy.

We make two products. "Blur" is a privacy-focused password manager with
support for creating alias email addresses, phone numbers, and credit card
numbers. "DeleteMe" is a service for removing private information from data
brokers and Google searches.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom. No recruiters please. Detailed
knowledge of our products is a plus.

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Front-End Software Engineer | Phoenix, AZ |
[https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/) | Full Time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We have indexed over 100M online articles and
have identified and ranked 200k+ authors. We use this index to power our
transparent freelancer marketplace. We supply all engineers with MacBook Pros
and quality tools. Competitive pay, fantastic weather and low cost of living
in Phoenix.

Stack:

React

Ruby/Rails - Platform API

Python - Search Index

AWS

Currently looking to hire:

* Front-End Software Engineer ($105k-$130k)

Apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/clearvoice/j/4D77BD3BF7/](https://apply.workable.com/clearvoice/j/4D77BD3BF7/)

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | Remote and SF Bay Area | Full-time Customer-Facing Engineer |
$110k-$250k driven by what you bring to the company.

(other jobs available too)

Are you a strong engineer who wants to achieve more?

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company with a very experienced, globally
distributed, engineering team. Our partners and customers are sophisticated
data engineers. This role is all about helping them solve their toughest
problems using our software – and identifying and specifying product gaps that
need to be plugged.

If you have experience with both legacy and cloud based data warehouse systems
and are looking to expand your skill set then this might be the right job for
you.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

------
skellystudios
Stacker | FULL-TIME | REMOTE ONLY (limited to Europe!) . We're on a mission to
let anyone create software, by building a platform to let you build apps
without code.

We want to change the way software is built. That's a pretty big task, and
we've got some exciting problems:

.

If you're a PRODUCT-FOCUSED ENGINEER, come and talk to us about how we're
building a platform that lets us run rich, flexible apps built without fully
code.

You'll be creating a React-based app editor that lets users create software
through their browser.

You'll be building a Python-based backend that can connect to any data source,
and simulate running complex data processes.

You'll taking ideas from programming language design and turning them into
flexible functionality that can be used by non-programmers.

You'll be shipping new modules daily, which are used immediately by our users
to make their apps work better and do more.

.

If you're a MULTI-SKILLED PRODUCT DESIGNER (UI+UX+Product), come and help us
design a modular product that empowers non-developers to build the software
they need.

You'll be creating a flexible design system that we can be customized by the
user and still look great.

You'll be taking common web features like news feed and messaging, and
stripping them down to their most pure form so they work in any app.

You'll be designing a set of modules that let non-technical users feel
empowered and able to create amazing, innovative apps.

.

We're recently funded, and are a fully remote team, but we get together every
few months.

We believe in Radical Transparency, being Empathetic and Kind and Making a
Dent in the Universe.

Apply at [https://stacker.app/hiring](https://stacker.app/hiring) . Again,
hiring within Europe, and as always, no recruiters ;)

------
wamberg
PBS | Mobile Engineers | Full-Time | ONSITE (flexible WFH) | Alexandria, VA

PBS serves the American public with programming and services of the highest
quality, using media to educate, inspire, entertain, and express a diversity
of perspectives. We're hiring mobile engineers to build the PBS Kids and
General Audience mobile apps for Android and iOS:

\- Android Engineer - [https://to.pbs.org/32NCcnk](https://to.pbs.org/32NCcnk)

\- iOS Engineer - [https://to.pbs.org/2pW2w0Y](https://to.pbs.org/2pW2w0Y)

If you want to work on meaningful apps with audiences of millions, please
apply at the links above or email me, Bill, at digitaljobs@pbs.org.

------
Looveh
Pilloxa | Stockholm, Sweden | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://pilloxa.com/careers#software-
developer](https://pilloxa.com/careers#software-developer)

Pilloxa is looking for a developer to work on our growing platform. Our core
product is an app that supports people in taking their medication daily and
living with chronic diseases. Engineering challenges include building a first
class user experience, privacy-by-design, anonymized data analysis and
maintaining high speed of development as a small team while guaranteeing
medtech safety.

We use Clojure(Script) all the way through our stack and our app is built with
ClojureScript on top of React Native.

------
groktor
Groktor.com | UK/Portugal (EU or similar timezone preferred) | Full-time |
REMOTE |

Distributed team working on interesting and fun projects. Check our website
([https://groktor.com](https://groktor.com)) for some background on what we
are about so I don't have to repeat myself here :) DRY FTW

Currently looking for a good TypeScript / Nodejs developer.
[https://www.itjobs.pt/oferta/324224/typescript-nodejs-
develo...](https://www.itjobs.pt/oferta/324224/typescript-nodejs-developer)

Also on the lookout for good native iOS developers. Must understand and use
SOLID principles.

------
jeffmellen
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA / San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer,
multiple levels

If you're a software engineer looking to make a beneficial impact on the world
without compromising on cutting-edge technology or career benefits, consider
applying to 10x Genomics.

10x Genomics (NASDAQ: TXG) is a fast-growing biotech company that develops
hardware, software and chemistry that enable researchers to study cancer, the
immune system and biology at single-cell and precise spatial resolution. Our
instruments are installed at top research institutions all over the world, has
powered over 500 publications in the last three years
([https://www.10xgenomics.com/resources/publications](https://www.10xgenomics.com/resources/publications)),
and has given scientists new insight into biological phenomena.

Software is at the heart of the 10x Genomics platform; it is needed to convert
raw information from millions of molecules to something scientists can explore
programmatically or visually. We have developed internal and customer-shipping
systems in Go, use React/Redux and Electron for easy-to-use visualization
applications, and are making increasing use of Rust to accelerate and harden
our bioinformatics code.

There are open positions for front-end software engineers (remote-friendly),
full stack engineers, cloud architects, computational biologists, and firmware
engineers, as well as in other domains. See
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/)
or email me (jeff at 10xgenomics dot com) directly.

We're offering:

    
    
      - Competitive salary with options
      - Work with domain experts across a variety of fields
      - Medical, dental, vision, 401(k), FSA, and other benefits
      - Unlimited vacation policy
      - A beautiful new HQ within walking distance of West Dublin/Pleasanton BART, as well as a satellite office in downtown SF
      - Provided lunch (at HQ) 3 days a week, unlimited snacks
      - The existential satisfaction of knowing your software is being used to study and improve human health
    

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
jjohansson
PDFTron SDK | Developers, Solutions Engineer, Product Designer, Recruiter |
Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-time, Onsite

We recently received a USD $71 million growth investment, led by tier-1 growth
equity firm Silversmith Capital.

PDFTron SDK is a technology platform that brings PDF, CAD, and MS Office
capabilities to any software. It’s an easier and faster way to build document
functionality, making your developers more productive and your users happier.

Here are our open roles:

* Product Designer

* Expert C++ Developer

* Web Developer

* Solution Engineer

* Deep Learning Developer

* Corporate Recruiter

* Account Development Manager (Software)

* Account Executive (software)

[https://www.pdftron.com/company/careers](https://www.pdftron.com/company/careers)

------
Bipasha
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full-time employment | 75
paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw) If
you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you. MountBlue
Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io)) is looking
for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of coders. Come,
contribute towards making India a nation of coders. You have been saying you
want to give back- here is your chance Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks
intensive programming bootcamp in one of the various streams such as Full-
Stack Web development, Android, iOS, front-end intensive, backend intensive
etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader. Continuously push, nudge and encourage,
trainees to produce their best work. MountBlue vision is to be an alternative
to traditional college education. Currently, MountBlue’s business is running
coding bootcamps for entry level programmers on most in-demand web and mobile
technologies, with a view of finding them rewarding development careers in
startups. Our developers are in some of the most well-known startups in India-
from bootstrapped software shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will
rewrite the technology education paradigm in the country

------
benjamindavy
[https://teads.com](https://teads.com) | Software Engineer, Data Engineer,
Data Scientist, Devops + more | Java, Scala, JS | Montpellier, Paris - FRANCE
| Full-Time, ONSITE, relocation assistance About us: Teads was created in 2011
in the south of France in Montpellier. We were the first to offer OutStream
Video Advertising formats, allowing you to keep the Web free AND enjoyable for
everyone. We have united and empowered the best publishers in the world and
distribute ads to over 1.5bn people every month within professionally-produced
content. Our engineering team brings together more than 120 talented
individuals (feature teams) that tackle great back-end and machine learning
challenges as well as ambitious web and mobile projects. Our infra is hosted
on AWS (3 regions, 2000 instances). Our stack includes Java, Scala, Spark,
React, Node.js, ES6, TypeScript, Go, etc.
([https://stackshare.io/teads/teads](https://stackshare.io/teads/teads)). But,
we're not only looking for people with experience in these!

For more info, you can check our blog
[https://engineering.teads.com](https://engineering.teads.com), our job offers
[https://www.teads.com/teads-careers/#careers](https://www.teads.com/teads-
careers/#careers) or contact us: recruitment-fr(at)teads.com Have a great day
:)

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers

What is BitMEX - and why do we exist? BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform
that offers investors opportunities using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot
exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with USD or other fiat currencies. Across
the globe, and particularly in Asia, we have over half a million open
accounts, of which approximately 100,000 belong to active users. Effectively,
BitMEX offers commercial hedgers, Bitcoin miners, and professional and retail
traders the ability to speculate on the price of Bitcoin, and to exchange
Bitcoin risk, with other market participants on a level playing field. Our
platform was developed by ex-bankers who were (and are) well-versed in
computer science, financial engineering, and traditional finance. BitMEX
launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to become one of the most
important marketplaces in the crypto space. Our hottest positions are listed
below. Please apply if you are interested in learning more. For questions,
reach out to people@bitmex.com

Senior Software Engineer, Web
[https://grnh.se/3585d48f2](https://grnh.se/3585d48f2), Senior Software
Engineer, API [https://grnh.se/499fb4222](https://grnh.se/499fb4222), Dir. of
Corporate Engineering [https://grnh.se/a0bbe6ea2](https://grnh.se/a0bbe6ea2)

------
vedarthk
Recruiterbox.com | Backend/Fullstack Engineer | REMOTE (IST) | Full time |
India

Backend Engineer -
[https://atsi.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03nua?cjb_hash=O_EWfl85...](https://atsi.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03nua?cjb_hash=O_EWfl85&apply_now=true)

Fullstack Engineer -
[https://atsi.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03nq7?cjb_hash=O_hqNB68...](https://atsi.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03nq7?cjb_hash=O_hqNB68&apply_now=true)

Recruiterbox is a tech company focussed on solving problems in hiring. We are
building the best recruitment software that the industry has seen. It is a
profitable SaaS product used by thousands of companies across 20 countries.

Our company is part of the Applied family, which also includes Trakstar,
Reviewsnap, and Mindflash. Together, our mission is to deliver the people
management platforms that empower the growing companies of tomorrow through
tools that help find, train, and motivate great employees. Why? Because we
believe people are happier and healthier when they know their work matters.

Our small engineering team loves making elegant and robust software. To help
us achieve this goal, we are looking for engineers who shall be responsible
for building, maintaining and scaling our products. You will contribute
directly to our core product, used by over 1,200 teams around the world to
hire the best people, fast.

------
leeronisrael
Forensiq | [https://forensiq.com](https://forensiq.com) | Solutions Architects
(Sales/CS), Account Executives | New York / London | ONSITE | Full-time |
Salary + Variable Commission + Equity

Forensiq is an award-winning platform that includes viewability, verification
and fraud detection capabilities. Forensiq offers a series of industry leading
solutions around impression, click, and conversion fraud detection, providing
a full-funnel solution that is unique to the industry, to address the problem
of fraud. It combines the latest machine-learning technology with a dedicated
team of data scientists, obsessed with helping clients stay ahead of bad
actors to eliminate wasteful spend and maximize their ROI.

What is ad fraud? Advertising fraud is...a set of ad-related actions generated
by infrastructure designed not to deliver the right ad at the right time to
the right user, but rather to extract the maximum amount of money from the
digital advertising ecosystem, regardless of the presence of an audience.

Find more detail here: SAs
([https://grnh.se/bf76a4512](https://grnh.se/bf76a4512)) and Sales
([https://grnh.se/b4d2f5992](https://grnh.se/b4d2f5992))

If you're interested, feel free to reach out on LinkedIn or apply and we can
hop on a call.

------
fqltd
Fotoquirk Ltd | [https://www.fotoquirk.com/](https://www.fotoquirk.com/) |
Durham, UK (remote) | Android developer | part-time possible | REMOTE

Fotoquirk Ltd creates innovative visualisation and augmented reality software
for mobile devices and the web. We are a small, dynamic and international team
aiming to strike the right balance between graphically advanced products and
practical solutions which solve actual business problems

We are looking for an enthusiastic software developer to help build the
Android version of our next generation visualisation software, initially on
project basis but possibly extending to a permanent contract. The Android
version will be a custom-built layer on top of our existing multiplatform C++
visualisation core.

This is a remote working job, but you should be prepared to interact on a
daily basis with our team in Durham, and most importantly, be responsive. We
offer very competitive rates, depending on qualifications.

    
    
      * experience with Android development using the command-line toolset, 
      * experience with the Android NDK, 
      * experience with Java as well as C++, 
      * experience building dynamical user interfaces in code, 
      * Linux and/or macOS experience
      * an interest in 3D graphics.
    

For more information visit
[https://www.fotoquirk.com/jobs.html](https://www.fotoquirk.com/jobs.html) .

------
thekatshow
Reddit | Senior Backend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE | Fulltime |
www.reddit.com

The front page of the internet," Reddit brings over 430 million people
together each month through their common interests, inviting them to share,
vote, comment, and create across thousands of communities. Come for the cats,
stay for the empathy.

The Special Projects team at Reddit is exploring a different vision of how the
Internet can work. The Internet is the most important public square in
history. Billions of people use it every day to connect with each other, share
ideas, and do business online. It shapes economies and elections,
relationships and futures.

Our goal is to tear down the walled gardens and restore the balance of power
online. We believe there are new models for the Internet that put power back
in the hands of people, and we believe they will be found. Among large social
networks, Reddit has a distinctive product and user base that is uniquely
suited to realizing this vision.

We are hiring backend engineers who can move incredibly fast while delivering
a quality product. You'll work on the highest impact project in a team of
brilliant engineers like yourself. In addition to building technology, you’ll
contribute to the product and business strategy.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/reddit/jobs/1977439](https://boards.greenhouse.io/reddit/jobs/1977439)

------
axonius
Axonius ([https://axonius.com](https://axonius.com)) | IT Security Engineer |
New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time

Axonius is the leading cybersecurity asset management platform, helping
organizations like the New York Times, Schneider Electric, and others around
the world to secure and manage their devices and enable them to utilize
technology to its fullest while keeping themselves secure. Axonius was the
winner of the top prize in cybersecurity for startups the RSAC 2019 Innovation
Sandbox and is backed by Bessemer Venture Partners, one of the top venture
capital funds in the world.

As part of our rapid growth we are looking for an IT Security Engineer to join
our awesome team! As an IT Security Engineer at Axonius, you will work with
our Director of Security to grow and mature our security program spanning all
areas of the business, with a focus on using Axonius’ own product to provide
ultimate visibility. (We love being customers of our own product!)

If you're currently working in an IT position, this is a great opportunity to
branch out! We're looking for someone with a deep interest in cyber security
who wants to venture beyond the CorpSec world.

If interested, you can read more and apply here:
[https://axonius.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=22](https://axonius.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=22)
or feel free to send questions to dan at axonius dot com

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Remote (USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)

We're hiring our third full stack engineer for a lean, ambitious, and fast
growing startup. We've found product-market fit, have strong revenue growth,
and are well funded by top tier investors. This is an exceptional opportunity
to transform an industry with powerful and easy to use products customers
love. As an early employee you'll have tons of ownership, a big impact on
product, will shape our values, and have opportunities to tremendously
accelerate your career.

Apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWA9yARIUxxyc?trackingTag=hackerNews)

Interview Schedule is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines
recruiting scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a
month. We support fast-growing companies like Gusto, Segment, and Twitch.
We’re just getting started on, and have our sights set on making hiring a
great experience for recruiters, hiring managers, and candidates. We’re
building the platform to engage these key stakeholders and fix the $200
billion per year hiring industry.

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA & Carlsbad, CA | Full
Time & REMOTE

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We have various openings across
the rest of the organization which you can see here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)
\-- and we're in the process of opening a couple of roles in engineering (not
on the website yet, but will be this week!).

In engineering our biggest hiring focuses at the moment is for software
engineers on our backend team, ideally based in the San Diego area
(particularly North County Coastal) - though remote is also an option.

Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of
people that really value working closely with product, customer-experience,
and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you have any questions or are
curious! You can reach out to me directly at phill.tornroth@elationhealth.com
- I'm doing the hiring in SD and after years of remote and SF based recruiting
really interested in meeting exciting people down here (I live in
Encinitas/Carlsbad area). I'm always happy to chat about specific positions,
the company, or healthcare in general.

------
shpat
Galois | Full Time Research Engineer, Cryptography and Secure Computation
Researcher, Software Integration Engineer, others | Portland, OR, Arlington,
VA, Dayton, OH | Galois is looking for software engineers, researchers, and
software integration engineers that enjoy working on challenging problems in
computer science. We collaborate with organizations like NASA, DARPA, and
Amazon Web Services to explore blue sky ideas and turn them into usable
technology.

Galois is employee-owned, we have a one-level flat organizational structure,
and we make important decisions as a group. We love to learn and share what we
know, and that’s a big part of how we approach R&D, so we have no hard
requirements for previous experience with similar work.

Some of the things we've worked on in the past: Formal methods, static
analysis, binary analysis, cryptographic algorithms, domain specific
languages, programming languages theory, abstract interpretation, type theory,
formal verification and software correctness, reinforcement learning,
autonomous systems assurance, communication security, cyber-deception for
network defense, DDoS defense, provable hardware security, statistical anomaly
detection for detecting advanced persistent threats.

See [https://lifeatgalois.com](https://lifeatgalois.com) for a glimpse of how
we work together and what makes Galois special. To apply:
[https://galois.com/careers/](https://galois.com/careers/)

------
StriverGuy
Next Caller (YC W14) | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite & Remote |
[https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/](https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/)

Next Caller is in search of a software engineers to join our team in New York
City. Next Caller helps businesses fight criminals, not customers, by safely
passing through legitimate callers and identifying suspicious interactions.
Using VeriCall™, businesses have the opportunity to stop phone fraud before it
starts. With our real-time RESTful API, Next Caller verifies good callers and
detects spoofed calls to make your business Spoof Proof™ - flagging high-risk
calls within milliseconds of the first ring

At Next Caller, we are driven to provide the highest quality products possible
to our end customers. Our engineering team plays a pivotal role in making our
mission to provide a positive customer experience through real-time call
verification a reality.

\- Software Engineer, Product:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/0c85e171-5f3e-4cef-9efa-a3e...](https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/0c85e171-5f3e-4cef-9efa-a3e9d97ee8ac)
\- Software Engineer, Analytics:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/c96aac53-0c0b-452b-829a-856...](https://jobs.lever.co/nextcaller/c96aac53-0c0b-452b-829a-856a4b02abe4)

------
kaplun
Proton Technologies AG | [https://careers.protonmail.com/o/linux-system-
developer](https://careers.protonmail.com/o/linux-system-developer) | Linux
system developer | Geneva, Zurich, Vilnius, Skopje | Full-time

For those up to the challenge, working at Proton is an exciting chance to join
the fight for Internet privacy with one of Europe's highest-profile startups.
Together, ProtonMail and ProtonVPN have millions of users, and we are growing
rapidly.

ProtonVPN relies on Linux for the majority of its network and server
infrastructure. We are also continuously expanding and upgrading this
infrastructure to accommodate our growing number of users. At the same time,
we are working on new tools and features to improve the privacy and security
we offer our users. Thus, we are looking for a Linux System Developer to join
our team.

As a member of the ProtonVPN Research and Development team, you will work on
maintaining the security of ProtonVPN’s infrastructure, improving its overall
performance, and developing new features. You might be coding in C, scripting
in Python or Lua, or creating patches for the Linux kernel. You will work in
close collaboration with the entire ProtonVPN development team on any
outstanding projects. The ideal candidate will be excited to face unique and
varied challenges that require a variety of skills to resolve.

------
AbstractMichael
InstaLOD | C++/QT Software Developer | Stuttgart, DE | Full-Time or
Contractor/Freelance | Remote or Onsite

InstaLOD is a technology company that builds software that enables enterprise
and entertainment companies to create magical 3D experiences. Our award-
winning tech helps 3D artists working on massive productions to focus on the
creative part instead of spending most time with tedious technical tasks. From
military companies building next-generation simulations and data analysis to
leading automotive and fashion brands such as NIO or Deckers and the biggest
entertainment franchises created by gaming companies like 2K Games, Wargaming
or Sony London: our technology plays a vital part in delivering their project.

We’re searching for passionate C++ software developers experienced with the Qt
and 3D frameworks. We're not just looking for coworkers but for stakeholders
and adventurers – driven people that want to make a difference through their
work. Whether your passion is researching new algorithms, creating beautiful
UIs or writing complex real-time shaders, you’re guaranteed to find something
that keeps you motivated!

If interested, please provide an up-to-date resume Michael@theabstract.co or
you can visit our career section for more details and apply directly at
[https://instalod.com/career/](https://instalod.com/career/)

------
TpTRecruiting
Teachers Pay Teachers (TpT) | NYC | Full-time, Onsite | Engineering Managers,
Senior Engineers and Mid-Level Engineers

TpT is an education platform where teachers can share educational content
(lesson plans, worksheets, digital lessons etc.) with each other. We currently
have over 6 million educators using our product and over 75% of teachers in
the US are active on our site. And while we have big impact in the US, we're
still quite small (only ~150 people) and growing quickly.

Some of our open Roles:

Senior Search Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/teacherspayteachers/jobs/192374...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/teacherspayteachers/jobs/1923748)

Senior Software Engineer (Generalist):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/teacherspayteachers/jobs/150243...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/teacherspayteachers/jobs/1502432)

Senior Software Engineer, Data:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/teacherspayteachers/jobs/195302...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/teacherspayteachers/jobs/1953021)

Engineering Manager, Generalist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/teacherspayteachers/jobs/182605...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/teacherspayteachers/jobs/1826057)

------
ryan112
Moonfish ([https://moonfish.com](https://moonfish.com)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time, Onsite Preferred, but Open to Remote

Moonfish is a big data for consumer travel company, aiming to help people plan
and book travel more easily and cheaply (starting with flights). While other
travel products start by asking departure/return dates and exact airports, we
instead help people at the very beginning of their trip planning process -
when they typically only know a broad sense of where, when, and why they want
to go. Some folks may just want a weekend trip to visit family, while others
want to visit Japan but aren’t yet sure when or how long to go. Moonfish works
by constantly ingesting and understanding flight prices and fluctuations
(through a set of data partnerships with various travel companies), and then
matching our users to the best flights we find on a daily basis (typically
saving them 40-90% off typical prices).

We’re backed by top-tier investors including general partners from Accel,
Wndrco, founder of ITA/Google flight, founder of Opendoor, and execs from
Airbnb, Facebook, and Twitter.

Open Role:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iZuC2sJv3jhjEbMq43QJW0Ps...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iZuC2sJv3jhjEbMq43QJW0PsJS_eoi0CHoRra5ctuY8)

------
multigl
Eden Health | Senior Mobile Engineer | NYC | On-site, Full Time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/edenhealth/5e8b674d-8057-4a68-8f9d-54f...](https://jobs.lever.co/edenhealth/5e8b674d-8057-4a68-8f9d-54f861e2a357)

Eden Health is looking for a Senior Mobile Engineer to lead architectural
designs, bring depth and experience to our existing team, and collaborate
heavily with Product Management + Design to establish a roadmap for an
engaging and high quality mobile experience. This is a foundational role on
our early engineering team. You'll have the opportunity to shape the team's
growth as we expand from a single team into multiple product teams and new
business lines. We're a React Native, Typescript and Clojure team, however
direct experience with React Native is not required. We need a Senior level
mobile candidate who understands the mobile environment. If and when we have a
discussion about Swift/Kotlin/React Native, this role will be pivotal in
steering that conversation.

Eden Health provides simple, tech-enabled primary care sold directly to
employers. Our users enjoy immediate access to care over the Eden Health app,
in our private medical offices, and directly in their place of business. We
offer competitive compensation packages and great benefits including medical
(you get access to the Eden Health system as well!), dental, vision insurance,
and commuter benefits among others. We're backed by leading venture capital
firms Greycroft, 645 Ventures, PJC and others.

------
waterside81
Repustate | Toronto | Full Time |
[https://www.repustate.com](https://www.repustate.com)

We are looking for someone to create interesting applications using
Repustate's own text analytics API for the purposes of demonstrating the API's
capabilities and as a means of attracting new customers who face similar
problems in their industries.

You will be given ideas (or use your own if you have good ones!) to pursue and
tasked with creating small projects (browser plugins, microsites etc) using
the Repustate API. You'll document your entire process, including all data
you've used, all code you've written and it will all be made available for
anyone to use. A final report/blog post/whitepaper will be part of the
deliverable. The proof-of-concepts you build can be in any industry that
interests you: politics, healthcare, sports, you name it. The only requirement
is that it's interesting to you and uses our API.

You should have an interest in NLP, machine learning and enjoy doing research
and writing compelling content. Experience with using APIs in a programming
language like Go or Python is a plus. Experience in web scraping and data ETL
is also a plus.

Candidates must be legally allowed to work in Canada. Office is located in
Toronto, but you can work from home, too.

Contact martin@repustate.com and tell us why you think you'd be perfect for
this role.

------
W3FHiring
Web3 Foundation | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-time, Zug Switzerland -
ONSITE or REMOTE | [https://polkadot.network/](https://polkadot.network/) Full
posting at:
[https://web3.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=50](https://web3.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=50)

Are you a software engineer who is passionate about automation and problem-
solving? Do you have experience in on-call responses and distributed systems?
Do you want to work on creating the Web 3.0 infrastructure? Are you excited
about joining a startup?

We’re building the future of identity, privacy, financial markets and commerce
through blockchains and other cryptographic technologies. At the core of this
work is Polkadot - a platform that enables blockchains of all kinds to
interact and stay secure. This is an opportunity to work at the forefront of
technological development and join in shaping the future of society.

Web3 Foundation aims to ensure that crucial projects and networks are
sufficiently reviewed and monitored, as well as any developers and users are
aware of best security practices. The Site Reliability Team will be
responsible for the initiatives that allow us to respond to incidents once the
network is deployed.

For any questions just reach out at jobs@web3.foundation

See also other available roles at
[https://jobs.web3.foundation](https://jobs.web3.foundation)

------
maximp
Bonus.ly | Full-stack engineers, mid and senior levels | Boulder, CO | Full-
time | $90k-140k

Bonusly is a fun, personal recognition and rewards program that enriches your
company culture and improves employee engagement. With Bonusly, everyone in
your organization can publicly recognize everyone else by giving small bonuses
that add up to meaningful rewards.

We’re looking for a Full Stack Software Engineer to join our expanding Product
team. As an early hire, you’ll be responsible for design and development of
new systems and features for our market-leading bonus, reward, and recognition
platform. We’re looking for someone who is both highly analytical and
enthusiastically creative. Ideally, you are a seasoned engineer who can
empathize with users, take the lead on design and architecture, and write
clean, maintainable code. Rails and React experience is a plus!

Full Stack Software Engineer (Mid Level):
[https://angel.co/company/bonusly/jobs/568233-full-stack-
soft...](https://angel.co/company/bonusly/jobs/568233-full-stack-software-
engineer-mid-level)

Full Stack Software Engineer (Senior Level):
[https://angel.co/company/bonusly/jobs/568234-full-stack-
soft...](https://angel.co/company/bonusly/jobs/568234-full-stack-software-
engineer-senior-level)

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Senior Fullstack, Senior Backend, Payments, Engineering Managers |
Bellingham, WA or Chandler, AZ | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote Faithlife is a
tech company committed to the church. We build the world’s premier Bible study
software (Logos Bible Software), along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online church management and communication
platform), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV
(video streaming service), the Faithlife Giving (online donation platform),
Faithlife Sites (Church website builder), and more. Faithlife is looking for
an experienced engineers and engineering managers with the knowledge and
skills to help build products that serve the church.

Technologies: C#/.NET, JavaScript, React

Where we can hire:
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)

Apply online or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Senior Fullstack: [https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

Engineering Managers: [https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Payments Engineer: [https://fl.vu/payeng](https://fl.vu/payeng)

------
DylanBohlender
BlueSuit (TechStars 2019) | ONSITE | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Denver, CO,
USA

BlueSuit is a funded, early-stage startup (less than 10 employees) in the
proptech space, specializing in commercial real estate sale transactions. We
build software that uses OCR/NLP to read and extract important info from
complicated real estate documents. We streamline the deal-closing workflow for
brokers and other parties.

Our stack is Postgres/Django/Apollo/React, with some of our data science code
running on AWS in various configurations, and our prod stuff hosted on Heroku
for the time being. Server-side GraphQL library is Graphene-Python.

We're looking for a senior full-stack engineer who can primarily work on the
frontend, with the occasional dip into the backend as necessary (adding fields
to the DB schema and/or nodes to the GraphQL schema).

We're using cutting-edge tech in an industry in desperate need of
modernization, so there's huge greenfield upside opportunity. This is an
onsite job. We have a small office in a coworking space in downtown Denver,
but will likely be expanding pretty rapidly - we've gotten a gigantic boost in
business from our participation in the Colliers/TechStars Proptech
accelerator.

To apply, email me directly at dylan(at)bluesuit.com with your resume. Please
include "Hacker News" in the subject line so I don't accidentally filter out
your email!

------
maxentropic
Certn | Back End & Full Stack Developer | Victoria, BC, Canada | ONSITE

Certn offers a fast, simple, comprehensive solution utilizing data points from
thousands of sources for background screening, providing a new standard in
risk management tools for employers, property managers, and more. We started
in 2016 and have quickly become one of Canada's fastest-growing background
check companies. We pride ourselves on our dynamic work environment with an
energizing team culture and tons of room for growth. We're looking to build
out our team as we continue to grow and scale.

Back End role: Python3 and PostgreSQL. 3+ years experience preferred. You
would be working closely with senior developers to: \- Scale out a back-end,
improving monitoring and making data-driven optimizations \- Integrate
additional data sources with a focus on data integrity, error handling, and
optimal data transformations \- Opportunity to move into additional data
analysis and grow into more responsibilities

Full Stack role: React/Redux, Python/Django, PostgreSQL; familiarity with AWS
and Jenkins a bonus. 1+ years experience. \- Freedom to work with various
technologies, learning the entire system end-to-end while working with
multiple teams and building internal support tooling

mike at certn dot co Or apply at:
[https://jobbio.com/certn](https://jobbio.com/certn)

------
ohanar
ESI Group | Software Development Engineer | San Diego, CA | Full-time | Onsite
strongly preferred

ESI US R&D has an opening for a software development engineer in our San Diego
office. We are a small team with diverse backgrounds focused on developing
desktop software applications in the field of vibro-acoustics simulation. Our
clients include NASA, Boeing, Airbus, GM and Ford.

We are looking for candidates with a Bachelor's degree, experience with C++,
Python, Qt and CMake to develop our applications. We also use GitLab as our
version-control platform with continuous-integration, unit testing, and
package management, via Conan, to complete our DevOps toolkit. We create UI
wireframes and write product specifications to refine our development
requirements. Many of our team members are skilled in numerical methods and
high-performance computing. Additionally, we are exploring the possibility of
introducing web technologies into our stack, so some exposure to HTML, CSS,
and JavaScript would be preferred. Our ideal candidate would be familiar with
several of these programming languages and development tools.

Being a small team, you'll enjoy a high level of autonomy and the ability to
influence new products and features on several levels. You'll learn from our
wealth of pooled knowledge and share your expertise in return. The office
setting is casual with the freedom of flex-time schedules.

Please contact Tracy at ext-tracy.sidall@esi-group.com with any questions you
may have relating to the position or company.

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | Singapore, or UTC+4 to UTC+8 | REMOTE |
USD42k-USD66k

SimplePay is a profitable, bootstrapped online payroll software company, with
60% annual growth. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and
their accountants) run their South African, Ireland, Singapore and Hong Kong
payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the challenge of building
their businesses.

More than half of our developers are now remote, and I'd like to continue the
trend!

To find out more about us, check our developer blog
([https://tech.simplepay.cloud](https://tech.simplepay.cloud)) or about page
([https://www.simplepay.co.za/about](https://www.simplepay.co.za/about))

Stack: Our work is back-end-heavy Ruby on Rails and we use PostgreSQL as our
data store. We use a bit of Vue.js but believe server-side rendering is still
the best default.

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or highly experienced polyglots
who at least know some Ruby.

Location: UTC+4 to UTC+8 preferred, although we'll also consider candidates in
UTC+1 to UTC+3 if they have the right skills and experience.

Please mail developers+hn@simplepay.cloud and include a direct link to an open
source contribution you've made, or an issue you've logged, no matter how
small.

~~~
vasuki
I have been trying to reach out via the contact email provided on the website
but never received a response. How may I disclose a security vulnerability
related to simplepay.cloud ?

Thanks!

------
tecc501
FORM3 | 100% REMOTE - London HQ | Full-time | Golang | Experienced Senior
Developers

FORM3 are continuing to build out our remote-first Software Development team
so if you want to work with Golang on cloud-native projects, we'd love to hear
from you. Here are a few points that'll hopefully give you a flavour of what
life's like as a Software Developer at FORM3;

• We appreciate the value of software development best-practice • From
designing microservices to building CI/CD pipelines, our Developers really do
own everything end-to-end

• Our team consists entirely of Senior Software Developers so we'd hope you'd
be able to learn a lot whilst working here

• With Developers located in over 10 different European countries, this is a
great opportunity to gain experience within a remote-first development team

On top of that, here are some of the methodologies and technologies we are
currently using;

 _microservices - aws - docker - kubernetes - terraform - travis - linkerd -
pact - tdd - bdd - pairprogramming_

If you have any questions, feel free to get in touch. We are a super friendly
bunch!

Careers page: [https://form3.tech/careers](https://form3.tech/careers) In
house recruiter (he recruited me to the company!) :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/elliotsmith1989/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elliotsmith1989/)

------
bilifuduo
Dolphin | Software Engineering Intern | New York, NY | Full-time, On-site

[https://www.splashwithdolphin.com](https://www.splashwithdolphin.com)

Dolphin helps you find high-impact, high-paying jobs/internships solving
problems you care about. We recommend work at 6000+ vetted organizations
tackling pressing issues such as: climate change, poverty reduction,
education, healthcare, cities/urban mobility, space exploration, and
protecting civil liberties.

We're looking for talented software engineering interns for Spring/Summer
2020. An ideal candidate will have experience with front-end frameworks (e.g.
Angular) and backend technology (Flask, node/express) for building robust
APIs. Experience with cloud platforms such as AWS is a plus.

This internship is a unique opportunity to gain extensive real-world software
development experience and work directly with our CTO. You’ll be building out
parts of the Dolphin web app, which will help others find high-impact jobs and
internships.

This role is great for self-starters who want to help fight the major issues
facing society today and excel in fast-paced environments. We believe that the
highest-leverage thing to do right now is to connect talented people to roles
tackling major problems they care about. Hopefully you will play a pivotal
part in helping us achieve this mission.

Please email me at george@splashwithdolphin.com if you're interested in
applying/learning more.

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | REMOTE FIRST and San Francisco, CA

Sourcegraph's mission is to enable every software developer to create products
using the best technology. Read our master plan to learn more about what we're
building, and why it matters:
[https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across all of your company's
private code using powerful regular expressions, and with our browser
extension you can go-to-definition and find-references while you are reviewing
code on GitHub and other code hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and
Yelp (and more) use Sourcegraph every day.

We are growing our business and our remote-first team to keep up with demand.
If you are passionate about making the world better through software, come
join us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Docker +
Kubernetes

We’re hiring for the following roles: Software Engineer, Account Executive, UX
Designer.

Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people there are: immigration, veterans, students, health care,
and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the right direction!

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge-- but always impactful work
for the American people.

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

------
corgis
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time - Full Stack Software
Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1740320](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1740320)
\- Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1674029](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1674029)

\- Other open positions include: Senior Product Manager for Platform
Infrastructure
([https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1832607](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1832607)),
and other roles in Marketing, Customer Success, and Sales.

We’re working on a people-focused customer service platform that enables
companies and their customers to converse seamlessly across different channels
(such as voice, email, SMS, chat and social media)

We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting problems
to solve

We have a collaborative environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning
from peers

I've been an engineer here for 4 years, and I've been loving it. Feel free to
email me if you have any questions about any of the open positions
(shelley@gladly.com) or apply via
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Senior Android Engineer, Solutions Engineer, Product Manager | New
York (NYC), NY | ONSITE | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We are looking for a Senior Android Engineer to further build out our SDKs, as
well as a Senior Solutions Engineer to help our top customers best use JW
Player.

We are also looking for a Product Manager with experience on the advertising
side to help us improve monetization for our publishers.

If interested, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles |
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates. Factual is the location data company that the world’s most
valuable brands and technology companies trust to understand and intelligently
grow their businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts
build the best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and
transform their businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on
places and people worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

------
kraken-eng
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Crypto Enthusiastic Devs | Full Time | Remote
| [https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) |
www.kraken.com

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development teams. At Kraken we have a
remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in choosing
how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life. Kraken
offers remote positions with Silicon Valley-level compensation for developers.

We’re looking for crypto passionate professionals with the following
skillsets: Backend (Rust/Go/Node.js), Frontend
(React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP), DevOps (PHP/Python/C++/Go, Infiniband),
Mobile Dev (React Native), and many more.

December Highlight | Software Engineer, Crypto/Payments | Remote | Node.js -
Containerization - Parity/Bitcoin Daemons |

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken). Once you have
completed your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please
email me a confirmation at leon@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile
is reviewed by our hiring team.

------
jeremyhermann
Tecton | UI, Data-Viz, Backend, Data Infra | San Francisco & New York City |
Onsite

At Tecton, we are building a new kind of AI infrastructure that is
transforming the way companies solve real-world problems with machine learning
at scale. Our founding team created Uber's Michelangelo ML Platform
([https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo/](https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo/)),
which has become the blueprint for modern ML platforms in large organizations.
We are well funded by top-tier VCs, have paying enterprise customers, and have
excellent engineering teams in SF and NYC. We have years of experience
building and operating business-critical machine learning systems at scale at
places like Uber, Google, Facebook, Quora, and AdRoll.

We’re growing our engineering team and are looking for top UI, data-viz,
backend, and data infrastructure (especially Spark and streaming systems)
engineers.

Prior experience with machine learning is not required. We are looking for
exceptional software engineers who are driven to find simple solutions to
complex problems and who are excited to stretch themselves as part of a
growing team at the intersection of systems, data, and machine learning.

If you are interested in joining this exciting adventure (or know someone else
who would be) please email me at careers@tecton.ai.

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Onsite + Remote | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced team working on meaningful problems that range from infectious
disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our understanding of
the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical institutions, and
biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring
microbiologists/computational biologists.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, and a flexible vacation policy.

Please apply here: [https://jobs.onecodex.com/](https://jobs.onecodex.com/)

------
iamnafets
Facebook Dangerous Content ML | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site ($300k+
depending on experience)

I’m the hiring manager for Facebook’s Dangerous Content ML team and we have a
unique opening in our group.

We build cutting-edge machine learning technologies used across the Facebook
Family of Apps to keep our community safe and secure. Our work impacts the
world and we’re focused on safety issues related to terrorism, hate
organizations, human trafficking, and more. Along the way, we’re pioneering
unique applications of ML from active learning and multi-modal live video
classification to self-supervised learning and knowledge graph
representations.

The team works alongside a cross-functional team of experts and partners who
guide our development and provide subject matter expertise. You’ll have the
opportunity to work in a ground breaking and fast-paced environment, taking on
technical challenges at Facebook scale and devising technical strategies that
have yet to be defined. The problems we’re solving are adversarial. The
landscape is constantly shifting. Working at Facebook means taking on amazing
technical challenges.

If you’re a senior ML engineer or scientist (4+ years) interested in
applications that involve severe class imbalances, multi-modal data, and
Facebook-scale requirements, I’d love to chat or buy you coffee. Email me
smai@ (fb.com) with your resume and a brief introduction. Interview process
would involve a technical phone screen followed by an onsite interview
involving behavioral questions, coding, and both ML system design and research
deep-dive.

------
SarkaKira
Kira Systems | Senior Software Developer, Front-End Developer, Senior Machine
Learning Developer, Quality Engineer Specialist | Toronto, Canada | Remote |
Onsite | [https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com) Kira
Systems is a powerful machine learning software that identifies, extracts, and
analyzes text in your contracts and other documents. Our software is intuitive
and easy-to-use to uncover relevant information for some of the largest law
firms, professional services and corporate companies in the world.

We are always looking for talented people to join our team locally, remotely,
and offer support for those looking to relocate to our headquarters in
Toronto.

We're hiring Quality Engineering Specialists, Machine Learning Devs, and
Developers to work in all areas of our stack. Possibilities include working on
Clojure web server, backend data processing services, and both our platform
API and SDK. We use PostgreSQL to store our data and don’t hide SQL behind big
frameworks. We also use many other popular technologies such as Go, RabbitMQ,
Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and Docker.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers) or
email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Core Infrastructure Co-op | Distributed Systems Engineer |
Infrastructure Engineer | Site Reliability Engineer – Distributed Systems |
Software Engineer | Summer Software Engineer Intern | Technical Relationship
Manager | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring for the following roles:

\- Core Infrastructure Co-op \- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure
Engineer \- Site Reliability Engineer – Distributed Systems \- Software
Engineer \- Summer Software Engineer Intern \- Technical Relationship Manager

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
joshingmachine
Niche | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.niche.com/](https://www.niche.com/)

Niche is the best place to research U.S. colleges, schools, neighborhoods, and
companies. Every month millions of people use our easy-to-read and
comprehensive report cards, rankings, and reviews to choose the right schools
or neighborhoods for them. Niche performs rigorous cleaning and analysis on
large data sets, and combines them with feedback from our community for
nuanced insight that can't be found anywhere else.

Niche is a small—but rapidly growing—team in Pittsburgh, PA. As a unique blend
of data scientists, engineers, parents, and “yinzers”, we are looking for
exceptional talent to grow our company.

We’re looking for front end software engineers who can create and improve our
web and native mobile applications. Your ideas and work will make an immediate
impact on our products and millions of users.

Front End Tech Stack: React, React Native, Node, TypeScript, JavaScript,
Docker

Apply Now:

\- Front End Engineer [http://hiring.niche.com/apply/D6YgxcEx3R/Front-End-
Engineer?...](http://hiring.niche.com/apply/D6YgxcEx3R/Front-End-Engineer?..).

\- Senior Front End Engineer [http://hiring.niche.com/apply/Zpj8BbOQ8n/Senior-
Front-End-En...](http://hiring.niche.com/apply/Zpj8BbOQ8n/Senior-Front-End-
En..).

------
RealPawel
Verizon Media | Full Time | ONSITE (London)

* About the role The Service Engineering group is responsible for providing cross-platform services for Verizon Media’s customers and internal teams alike. Our team develops and supports ad optimization, data warehousing, reporting services and more.

This role will be focused on the development and support of optimization and
analytics services by applying state of the art machine learning and
statistical methods. It requires working with product managers to define
important business metrics, and understanding components within the bigger
group to build services that are well-engineered, scalable and reusable.

* A bit more about what you will be doing As a backend engineer, you will be working with product managers and other software engineers in agile teams to build analytical solutions. You will help us in solving interesting challenges such as:
    
    
      * Defining engineering and data-science requirements based on business requirements
      * Writing statistical and machine learning solutions from scratch, and when needed, working with data-science teams to bring a solution that your team needs
      * Architecting and implementing low latency, high scalability and high availability services
      * Ensuring excellent test coverage, monitoring and alerting
    

More info and apply: [https://oath.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/careers/job/UK---
London/S...](https://oath.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/careers/job/UK---
London/Senior-Software-Engineer_JR0012136-1)

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | SysAdmin & Deep
Learning Engineer | [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building
systems to intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning
technology and unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows
users to customize sounds to their individual taste. Applications include
effortless interactions in noisy places (especially for people with hearing
impairments), and realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a
young, driven and dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We
value each team member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s
contribution to make our vision come true. You are encouraged to
constructively challenge our ideas and can expect to be involved in the
decisions that shape the future of our company. Tech: Linux, Python with
Tensorflow, Android & iOS and some AWS. We are looking for smart and curious
people who either like to manage our in-house cluster and infrastructure
(SysAdmin) or build novel network architectures (Deep Learning Engineer).
Apply now at [http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
kponds
AutoZone | Multiple positions | Memphis TN | ONSITE preferred, VISA
sponsorship possible | [https://www.autozone.com](https://www.autozone.com)

For more than 40 years, AutoZone has been committed to providing the best
parts, prices and customer service in the automotive aftermarket industry. We
have a rich culture and history of going the Extra Mile for our customers and
our community.

Today, AutoZone is the leading retailer and a leading distributor of
automotive replacement parts and accessories in the U.S.

We're currently scaling our IT organization dramatically to meet the needs of
the business. We have opportunities open in SRE, application development, QA,
DevOps, infrastructure, and infosec at all levels, including entry-level and
leadership positions. We're responsible for eCommerce, in-store systems
(including a fully in-house developed point-of-sale stack), and data center
systems supporting the business.

AutoZone is a great environment for someone who can think on their feet, come
up with creative ways to solve problems, and collaborate with teams in other
functional areas.

Stuff we like: Linux, Spring Boot/Java, React, Kafka, Cloud Foundry,
Kubernetes, Ansible, Gitlab, Jenkins, Elastic, Open source software in
general, GCP.

Please reach out to kevin [at] autozone [dot] com with HN in the subject line,
and we will get in touch.

------
kevinpfab
Omnivore | Full Time | REMOTE or ONSITE (Tampa, FL) | USA or Canada

Omnivore is a universal API for restaurant point-of-sales. Our API integrates
hundreds of apps directly into the brains of the restaurant, without the app
developers having to worry about the fragmented POS industry. Our recently
launched menu management product makes it easy for restaurants to create their
perfect (and integrated!) digital menu for delivery, online ordering, and
more.

We're API obsessed. All of our products are served via carefully crafted REST
APIs. All our forward technology is built in Go, and we have a substantial
amount of Python and Javascript/Node.js running in our cloud and deployed into
restaurants.

You should give us a look if these problems sound interesting to you:

    
    
      * Building a rapidly growing REST API in Go
      * Deploying, updating, and managing an on-prem agent deployed to 10,000+ restaurants
      * Creating an awesome developer ecosystem in an industry notorious for legacy technology
      * Reverse engineering systems built 20+ years ago, and making them easy to use via modern APIs
    

Omnivore is just over 50 people today, and was built as a remote-first company
from day one.

We're hiring:

    
    
      * Full Stack / Backend Engineers - help build product!
      * Site Reliability Engineers - help scale our systems and monitoring!
    

Apply at [https://jobs.omnivore.io](https://jobs.omnivore.io) or email me
directly at kevin.pfab [at] omnivore.io.

------
hmottestad
EOS-utvalget | Oslo, NORWAY | Full-Time | ONSITE | Norwegian citizenship
required | 570k - 800k NOK

The EOS Committee is responsible for overseeing Norwegian intelligence,
surveillance, and security service carried out by, or on behalf of, public
authorities in order to safeguard national security interests.

Currently looking for two candidates with exceptional technical backgrounds to
help form the future of oversight.

Due to the nature of our work, a Norwegian citizenship is required.

EOS-utvalget er oppnevnt av Stortinget, og er et av Stortingets eksterne
kontrollorganer. Utvalgets oppgave er å føre løpende kontroll med virksomheter
som driver etterretnings-, overvåkings- og sikkerhetstjeneste for det
offentlige. Disse betegnes ofte som EOS-tjenestene, eller de hemmelige
tjenestene. I dag består de hovedsakelig av Etterretningstjenesten, Politiets
sikkerhetstjeneste, Nasjonal sikkerhetsmyndighet og Forsvarets
sikkerhetsavdeling.

For personer med svært god teknologisk kompetanse og forståelse er det ledig
to nyopprettede faste stillinger som teknologer i EOS-utvalgets sekretariat.
Vi ser etter personer som kan være med på å utvikle utvalgets teknologiske
enhet for kontroll med EOS-tjenestene. Den teknologiske enheten ble etablert i
2018 og er fortsatt under oppbygging.

Les mer: [https://www.jobbnorge.no/ledige-
stillinger/stilling/178792/t...](https://www.jobbnorge.no/ledige-
stillinger/stilling/178792/teknologer-senioringenioer-overingenioer)

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Devops /
Security | REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 250,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Devops engineers, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations are done by writing code first, so they are fully reproducible.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

~~~
coderabhi
Would you be open to hiring remote candidates from countries other than US,
who can work in US timezone (nightowls) ?

------
cwkoss
DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer |
Full-time | Onsite

[https://www.defensestorm.com](https://www.defensestorm.com)

DefenseStorm is a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We take all
of the security critical information and then alert on what's important,
generate reports, and show cool dashboards.

We use AngularJS/Angular (upgrade in progress), Typescript, Java 8, C#.NET,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, and we're built on AWS.

I got my job here through an HN Who's Hiring post 4 years ago, and I love
working here. Strong engineering culture - weekly hour 'topic sync' to share
knowledge, minimal meetings, flexible hours/wfh, dog-friendly office, happy
customers that give good feedback, and interesting problems to solve. Sales
have been great in the past year, and we're moving into a new office near the
ferry terminal with waterfront views this week!

Our interview loop is a 1-hour phone call, followed by ~4 hours in-person -
and we've designed it to approximate realistic day-to-day coding and code
review (no algorithm riddles).

Email jobs [at] defensestorm [dot] com or apply here:

[https://angel.co/company/defensestorm/jobs/541601-senior-
sof...](https://angel.co/company/defensestorm/jobs/541601-senior-software-
engineer)

------
fdtom
Farmdrop | Ruby Developers, all levels | London | Full-time | On-site

Farmdrop is the ethical online supermarket, delivering the freshest groceries
from a network of sustainable food producers, and on fair terms. We're looking
for developers to come and join our tech team. We're looking for one lead
developer, along with a few less senior developers. We'd also be happy to hear
from senior developers who don't want to be leads. We can also offer training
if you would like to be a lead but have no experience of management.

Our backend application is written in Ruby-on-Rails, but we have a number of
smaller Ruby services running without rails. We try to pick the best tool for
the job. We've got some production systems running with databases like couchdb
and neo4j for some specific use cases but we mainly stick to Postgres. We're
also introducing Kafka more into our system for communication between
services.

Ruby Developer:
[https://apply.workable.com/farmdrop/j/C4CA204872/](https://apply.workable.com/farmdrop/j/C4CA204872/)
Lead Ruby Developer:
[https://apply.workable.com/farmdrop/j/D83E141F0D/](https://apply.workable.com/farmdrop/j/D83E141F0D/)

------
evq
Brave Software | Senior Backend Engineer, Ledger Services (Golang, Nodejs,
Postgres) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, remote, full-time

Brave is on a mission to fix the web by giving users a safer, faster and more
private browsing experience – while growing support for content creators
through a new attention-based ecosystem of rewards. Much more than a browser,
Brave is a new way of thinking about how the web works.

We recently celebrated the launch of version 1.0! With over 10 million monthly
active users and more than 300,000 registered content creators, we're rapidly
growing as we take on the current web advertising industry.

My team is looking for a senior backend engineer with a strong commitment to
security and privacy to join us. Our automatic attention-based contribution
system enables users to support their favorite creators without revealing
their browsing activity to our servers. You will help scale this and other
services as well as have the opportunity to contribute to future privacy
preserving protocols for new features like anonymous subscription services and
micropayments.

If this sounds interesting, please email your resume and/or any questions you
have to evq at brave.com

Check out more engineering positions and other jobs at
[https://brave.com/careers/](https://brave.com/careers/)

------
scott_mmetrics
MachineMetrics | Full Stack Engineer, DevOps Engineers, Data Engineer, Product
Designer, UI Designer | Boston, MA and Northampton, MA | Full time | Onsite
MachineMetrics is a manufacturing analytics platform that increases
productivity through real-time visibility, deep analytics, and AI driven
predictive notifications. Recognized as one of the top IoT companies to watch
in 2019, we simplify industrial IoT by helping manufacturers realize real
returns within their organizations by enabling them to digitize and drive
decisions with machine data.

We get to solve really interesting problems everyday as a result of
interfacing directly with machines on a large scale - here are some of the
technologies we use: Node, Express, React, Redux, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Redis, Docker, AWS, C++

After a successful Series A (11.3M), we are looking to grow our team with the
following roles (don't forget to mention Hacker News / Scott in your
application):

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\- Data Engineer

\- Product Designer (Software)

\- UI Designer (Software)

You can apply to any of our open positions at
[https://grnh.se/eb4775e72](https://grnh.se/eb4775e72).

Additionally, if none of the above roles are a good fit, feel free to send a
general application at [https://grnh.se/95537bd62](https://grnh.se/95537bd62).

------
stuhlmueller
Ought | [https://ought.org](https://ought.org) | Engineering Team Lead | San
Francisco (onsite)

We're a non-profit AI research lab. Our goal is to make machine learning solve
tasks where success can’t be reduced to a simple metric. We're working towards
a future where ML is as helpful for open-ended questions like “Should I get
this medical procedure?” and “What career is right for me” as it is for
optimizing ad click-through rates.

The core pillar of our research is Mosaic, an app for decomposing thinking
about hard questions into small subtasks. We compositionally build complex
thoughts out of simple pieces. We want to get to the point where automated
aggregation of individual thoughts leads to something that is more than the
sum of the pieces.

Humboldt talked about natural language as a system that "makes infinite use of
finite means" \-- an infinite number of sentences can be created using a
finite number of grammatical rules. As engineering team lead at Ought, you're
working on mechanisms that have similar flexible compositionality.

We'll pay a $5,000 referral bonus to whoever refers the person we end up
hiring (careers@ought.org, terms:
[https://bit.ly/2lw3Q8w](https://bit.ly/2lw3Q8w)). Our benefits and
compensation package are at market with similar roles in the Bay Area.

Apply here: [https://ought.org/careers/engineering-
lead](https://ought.org/careers/engineering-lead)

------
enjeyw
Sempo | Full-Stack, Technical Lead | Melbourne, Australia | Full Time | Remote
| [https://withsempo.com](https://withsempo.com)

Sempo a social impact startup that’s using blockchain to create financial
inclusion for some of the most underserved communities on the planet. With a
team of 3 people, we’re on track to be the second-most used Ethereum finance
app globally by the end of 2019. Our platform was used by the international
NGO Oxfam for the world’s first cryptocurrency powered aid project
([https://www.coindesk.com/oxfam-trials-delivery-of-
disaster-r...](https://www.coindesk.com/oxfam-trials-delivery-of-disaster-
relief-using-ethereum-stablecoin-dai)), and last month we were identified as a
Top 100 Global Fintech Innovator by KPMG.

We're looking to bring on an experienced technical lead in a remote role. Our
software is open source
([https://github.com/teamsempo/SempoBlockchain](https://github.com/teamsempo/SempoBlockchain))
and our current stack is:

    
    
      - Python/Flask/SQLAlchemy/Celery  
      - React and React Native  
      - Ethereum/Solidity 
      - AWS/Docker/CircleCI
    

Interested? Email me: nick@withsempo.com

------
bbbisho
Two Sigma|Houston, TX|Front End Engineer|Full-time|Typescript, React, Redux|1+
year of experience

Two Sigma is a different kind of investment manager. Since 2001, we have used
data science and technology to derive insights that forecast the future and
discover value in markets worldwide. Our team of scientists, technologists and
academics looks beyond traditional finance to understand the bigger picture
and develop creative solutions to some of the world’s most difficult economic
problems. Our work spans markets and industries, from insurance and securities
to private investments and new ventures.

We are seeking an enthusiastic and experienced front end engineer to build our
internal operations Web Applications. Using best of breed technologies in the
front end, open source and public cloud, you will build a data-driven solution
to facilitate STP execution, research and investigation tools, provide
intuitive break resolution workflows, and create management dashboards to
visualize processes in real time.

Please click on the below link and apply to the "Front End Engineer" posting
if interested!

[https://careers.twosigma.com/careers/SearchJobs/United+State...](https://careers.twosigma.com/careers/SearchJobs/United+States%7CTexas%7CHouston/)

------
davidjkerber
OpsCompass | Omaha, NE or Remote | Full Time |
[https://opscompass.com](https://opscompass.com)

OpsCompass makes it easy to manage cloud security, costs, and compliance by
providing real-time visibility, monitoring, and control of your cloud
environments. Gartner calls it Cloud Security Posture Management[1], I call it
keeping out of the Wall Street Journal[2].

We are looking for a new engineer to work on our product. We integrate with
multiple public clouds and SAAS products. Our stack is Typescript running on
AWS Lambda and Azure Functions, Rails, and various Sql/NoSql data stores. As
we expand our platform into different areas and grow the team we focus on
using the right tool for the job with a strong focus on customer value.

We operate as a tight knit team using agile(ish) practices. We talk every day
(5-15min), write tests, and deploy often.

We have competitive salary, medical, dental, vision, 401k, nice hardware, and
the opportunity to work with nice, smart people on cool products.

Feel free to email me at dave@opscompass.com.

[1][https://www.gartner.com/smarterwithgartner/integrate-your-
cl...](https://www.gartner.com/smarterwithgartner/integrate-your-cloud-
security-posture-with-identity-and-access-management/)
[2][https://www.wsj.com/articles/capital-one-reports-data-
breach...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/capital-one-reports-data-
breach-11564443355)

------
eli
Industry Dive | Full-Stack Web Developer | Washington, DC | Full-time | onsite

Industry Dive ([https://industrydive.com/](https://industrydive.com/)) is
looking for a motivated and curious full-stack web developer to join our
engineering team. We use a variety of open-source technology, and our core
application is a custom CMS build with Python and Django. We are also cross-
functional, so you'll have the opportunity to work on many other types of
projects. For example, we're currently working on building out a data pipeline
into Google BigQuery to support BI reporting and new product initiatives.
We're also working on improving out automated testing, deployment, and hosting
infrastructure with the goal of full CI/CD.

This job reports to the VP of Engineering. Industry Dive strives to provide an
inclusive and welcoming environment. One of our core values is for employees
to bring their unique perspective and personality to a variety of projects.
Your voice and the work you’ll do here matters to your teammates, other teams
within the company and our customers and readers.

Industry Dive was selected as a "Best Place to Work" by the Washington Post in
2017, 2018 and 2019.

OTHER OPENINGS: sales, marketing, project managers, and business reporters on
our website.

[https://www.industrydive.com/careers/](https://www.industrydive.com/careers/)

You can also email me with any questions eli-at-industrydive.com

------
Fleetio
Fleetio | Senior Rails Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://www.fleetio.com](https://www.fleetio.com) |

Fleetio is a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations
around the world manage a fleet of vehicles. Transportation technology is a
hot market and we’re leading the charge.

Your work will be heavily focused on high level, high impact areas. You’ll
work closely with Product Managers and Designers to plan, design, and
implement some of our more complex features. You’ll have a strong voice in the
development and planning processes. You'll be joining a tight-knit team (15
Engineers) who are used to moving fast and taking on responsibility. That
said, we have lives outside of work, and we know you do too. We are a family-
friendly company that is still young enough for you to get a nice slice of
equity but old enough to be a stable and healthy place to work.

Tech Stack: Rails 5.2 (will be on 6 by EOY), Angular (currently migrating to
StimulusJS), Postgres and Heroku.

Perks: competitive pay, company stock, health, vision and dental insurance,
strong remote working culture, fitness incentive & professional development
budget.

Apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/2C468BAB4F/](https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/2C468BAB4F/)
Watch our Engineering video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbpqoCuXPd4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbpqoCuXPd4)

------
o1pranay
O(1) Labs | San Francisco, CA | Engineering Manager, Platform Engineer,
Protocol Engineer | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://codaprotocol.com](https://codaprotocol.com)

At O(1) Labs, we're building the Coda Protocol, the first cryptocurrency to
have a constant-sized blockchain. We use recursive zk-SNARKs to compress
historic state in Coda's blockchain so that nodes don't have to store all the
data going back to the first transaction. Compare this to Bitcoin or Ethereum
whose blockchains already have hundreds of GBs of data, and keep growing.

We're excited about this tech because it allows all the nodes in a network to
be full nodes (no SPV's!) and enables applications that can use the entire
blockchain embedded in a phone or a browser. We're well funded and backed by
some of the top investors in the crypto / blockchain space.

I'm on the product team, and we're looking for both product and protocol
engineers - but you can find all the roles we're hiring for here -
[https://codaprotocol.com/jobs.html](https://codaprotocol.com/jobs.html). Our
stack is OCaml on the protocol side, and ReasonML + React on the front-end.
All of our code is open source -
[https://github.com/codaprotocol/coda](https://github.com/codaprotocol/coda).

Feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions or want to meet in
person for a coffee, if you're based in the bay area. My email is
pranay@o1labs.org.

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) + Operations and Finance | Amsterdam, the
Netherlands + San Francisco | EUR 50-150k + equity

Secfi is a VC-backed fintech start-up that helps start-ups and employees
better manage equity compensation. We do this by providing shareholders of
private companies with liquidity so that they can exercise their options or
access capital for personal use. We build technology products that help
private company employees make the most of their equity and make more informed
decisions. By simplifying their equity compensation, employees can spend more
time on things they love doing most. We have offices in Amsterdam and San
Francisco.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. The tax planning tool inside our dashboard
does just that: [https://www.secfi.com/#gif-
container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

An exciting challenge we’re working on next is an exercise planning tool that
tells you what you should do with your equity based on your personal. Things
have been going very well here at Secfi, and we’re looking to add 10 more
people to our Amsterdam engineering team. We have a variety of engineering
vacancies including a VP of engineering, frontend, backend Python and full
stack JavaScript engineers:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Questions? Please email careers@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
Audible
Audible | Newark, NJ or Cambridge, MA | Full-Time, On-site| Base + Amazon
Equity

We Unleash the Power of the Spoken Word.

Audible is the world’s largest seller and producer of audiobooks and other
spoken-word entertainment, enriching the lives of our millions of listeners
every day. With our customer-centric approach to technological innovation and
superior programming, Audible has reinvented a media category, and is the
driving force behind today’s audio entertainment revolution.

Few of the many open roles:

Security Engineer - Newark, NJ -
[http://bit.ly/34HlkjP](http://bit.ly/34HlkjP)

Software Engineering Manager (SDET) - Newark, NJ (HQ) -
[http://bit.ly/382Pgt9](http://bit.ly/382Pgt9)

Software Engineering Manager (Consumer Domain) - Newark, NJ (HQ) -
[http://bit.ly/35VoqB2](http://bit.ly/35VoqB2)

Software Engineering Manager (Android) - Newark, NJ (HQ) -
[http://bit.ly/2Rdpv3k](http://bit.ly/2Rdpv3k)

Technical Program Manager - Newark, NJ (HQ) -
[http://bit.ly/35Z51PB](http://bit.ly/35Z51PB)

Feel free to explore even more roles on our careers site:
[http://bit.ly/2DBBDDd](http://bit.ly/2DBBDDd)

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time |
[https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

We founded CoinTracker because we believe that there is too much friction with
the existing financial system. It's slow. It's fragmented. It's expensive.
Money remains largely the same as it has for decades despite massive changes
and new capabilities from the internet.

CoinTracker enables seamless cryptocurrency portfolio tracking and tax
compliance. Some notes about our progress to date:

\- Solid Financials: profitable, $1M+ in annual revenue

\- Traction: $0--> $1B in cryptoassets tracked on the platform in less than
two years

\- Partners: partnered with Coinbase, Gemini, TurboTax

\- Top tier investors: YC, Initialized Capital, Alexis Ohanian, Balaji
Srinivasan, Juan Benet, Zach Perret, Ryan Shea, Paul Buchheit, Serena
Williams, etc.

\- Strong founding team: Previously founded TextNow ($50M / year in revenue,
>100 employees); Xooglers on Search/Android/Project Loon

Our mission is to help transition the world to an open financial system. If
this excites you, please reach out!

\- What we are hiring for:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker)

\- More about our culture:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker](https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker)

------
RedwoodPerf
Redwood -- Toronto -- Full Time --
[https://redwoodperforms.com](https://redwoodperforms.com)

We develop assessment tools, learning management solutions and custom tools
for a wide range of organizations. We are looking to add to our technology
team to help take charge of several challenging projects.

If you're a well-rounded fullstack dev with a passion for technology and
education, want to get involved with helping students get job ready, qualify
individuals for new careers, or help learning challenged kids get the help
they need, then we want to hear from you!

The skills you bring:

    
    
      * Strong working knowledge of JS/PHP/SQL and building production-grade web applications
      * Experience with RESTful APIs and SSO integrations
      * Experience with web application frameworks
      * Familiarity with industry best-practises
    

Nice to haves:

    
    
      * Knowledge of Learning Management Systems and protocols
      * Knowledge of e-learning authoring tools
      * Experience with Linux and the LAMP stack
      * Experience with the design, optimization and administration of databases
      * Experience with cloud and serverless technologies
    

By the way, we are located in a historic building in downtown Toronto in the
heart of Queen Street West.

Reach out to us at jobs [at] redwoodperforms [dot] com

------
yanyinchoy
ServiceNow | [https://servicenow.com](https://servicenow.com) | Senior
Software Engineer, Staff Software Engineer, Senior Staff Software Engineer |
Pleasanton, CA | Full-time, onsite

Our design system team at ServiceNow is growing! We are looking for senior
engineers with a range of experience level from senior to senior staff.
ServiceNow is changing the way people work. With a service-orientation toward
the activities, tasks and processes that make up day-to-day work life, we help
the modern enterprise operate faster and be more scalable than ever before.

About our team: As part of the design system team, you’ll build usable,
scalable, accessible, best-in-class web components and a top of the line
charting library to power ServiceNow’s new UI platform. We’re serious about
user experience. Our integrated team of engineers, designers, and product
strategists sweat the details and we’re seeing the results. The Now Design
System is changing the way we create products—for thousands of designers and
engineers inside our company and even more in our customers’ offices.

Keywords: Accessibility, Web Components, design system, UX, data
visualization, JavaScript, D3, React, Polymer, CSS, Sass

If you have any questions, mention this post and contact me at yan-
yin.choy[at]servicenow.com.

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles, CA; Boulder, CO | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | [https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex built one of the largest search engine for audio-visual content
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)) with primary focus on rights holders and creators.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - QA to help us to deliver the best bug-free products to our clients
      - Lead Front-End engineer to lead our existing team of 4 and expand it beyond it current size
      - C/C++ to help us optimize our algorithms
      - signal processing and machine learning (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems
      - DevOps and SRE folks to help us to scale our services
    
    

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 4 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly limit on work related expenses (commuting, books, ...)
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
      - 50 hour work week (including commute)
    
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to use at hire@pex.com

------
kasrak
Airtable | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or remote (USA only) | Software
Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, SRE

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

To see some of the ways people are already using Airtable, check out
[https://airtable.com/universe](https://airtable.com/universe)

We're hiring software engineers for web (Javascript + Typescript, Node,
React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift), and Android, as well as data engineering,
data science, SRE, and many other roles.

We're a small team, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration. Read more about our engineering culture and values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable](https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable)

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://airtable.com/careers](https://airtable.com/careers)

------
grailed
GRAILED | [https://www.grailed.com](https://www.grailed.com) | SOHO, NYC |
Full-time | Onsite |

Grailed is a community driven marketplace for fashion and streetwear. We are
70 people, and recently had a 15MM series A after ~5 years of organic growth
and a few years of profitability. We run a rails backend with react for the
web, and native iOS & native android apps.

We've got a lot of exciting work to be done in the space of recommendations,
discovery, and fraud! We place a lot of emphasis on quality of life - this is
a truly great place to work :)

Open roles:

-Sr. Ruby Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4008031002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4008031002))

-VP of Product (not yet posted, email me)

-SEO Lead ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4358142002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4358142002))

-Senior Marketing Analyst ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4541847002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4541847002))

more: [https://www.grailed.com/jobs](https://www.grailed.com/jobs)

email: alec.mckinley@grailed.com

------
larslevie
Real Geeks | Software Developer, DevOps Engineer | Dallas, TX | On-site

We develop solutions to help real estate agents grow their businesses. Founded
10 years ago, we are a profitable, fast growing company of ~60 people who are
passionate about helping each other and our customers succeed. Our team has a
positive and supportive culture. When you need help, your teammates have your
back. We value an atmosphere of leading and teaching and are always pushing
each other to grow personally and professionally.

Our platform consists primarily of Python (Django) web apps, in addition to
several core services written in Go, and a handful of services in other
languages. Our infrastructure runs on AWS using modern tools like Terraform,
Docker, and Kubernetes.

We’re looking for an experienced software engineer who has a solid
understanding of web technologies to join our dev team of 12. If you're
someone who is excited by your craft and who craves to share your skills and
expertise with teammates, you'll be a great fit.

Apply on SO:

\- Software Developers:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/289190](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/289190)

\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/289189](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/289189)

------
jacobbudin
Kettle | Senior BE and Senior FE | NYC | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Kettle is a growing, award-winning digital agency. We are a team of thinkers,
makers, and storytellers who love working together to build ambitious, human-
centric experiences. We create digital-first products, content, and campaigns
through carefully crafted partnerships with the leading brands of today and
tomorrow.

\---

Senior Back-end Web Developer (FT / On-site NYC)

\- Build complex, dynamic web applications from prototyping to deployment
using modern MVC frameworks and design patterns - 4+ years experience in PHP,
Python, or Ruby - Working knowledge of Docker containers, virtual machines,
and automated provisioning

More info/apply: [https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-back-end-web-
devel...](https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-back-end-web-
developer-1803484)

\---

Senior Front-end Web Developer (FT or freelance / On-site NYC)

\- 5+ years experience in front-end web development - Comprehensive knowledge
of HTML, CSS, and JavaScript - A track record of building component-based SPAs
using React or Angular

More info/apply: [https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-front-end-web-
deve...](https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-front-end-web-
developer-1803492)

\---

Have questions? Reach out to me directly: jacob {@} wearekettle.com

------
rogueleaderr
Survata | Lead Data/Infrastructure Engineer, Sr. Full Stack Engineer | San
Francisco | Full-time, Will Sponsor | Onsite or Remote (PST timezone
compatible) About Survata

Survata is a YC/venture-funded startup building the Brand Intelligence
Platform. We offer a comprehensive set of tools that help our Fortune 500
clients to understand and improve how they’re perceived in the marketplace,
how aware consumers are of the value they provide, and how much consumers
trust them to provide the value they promise.

About the Role

Survata has already built an excellent backend system for gathering and
statistically analyzing data on consumer sentiment. But our revenue and client
list are growing fast, which means we've got to adapt to new levels of scale
in our data pipelines. We also are building out a suite of interactive,
visually compelling, self-serve analytical tools to help marketers ask and
answer sophisticated strategic questions (and visually communicate their
results to internal stakeholders).

We need experienced technical leaders to work on our data pipelines, our Web
API, and our React/Redux-based data visualization dashboard.

See all our open roles at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/survata](https://boards.greenhouse.io/survata)
or email me george@survata.com

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a top 300 website in the UK,
and force for good in an industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an
unrelenting focus on technology, we now let more properties than any agency in
the UK. In the last 12m we let over £26 billion worth of property, to over 2
million registered users, without ever charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and have plenty of ambition to maintain our fast
growth.

We're looking for people with a passion for solving real-world problems.
You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Engineering (all levels) (C#) | Equity Available | Salary negotiable based
on experience

\- Head of Marketing | Equity Available | £60k – £100k+ (based on experience)

\- Digital Marketing Manager | Equity Available | £30k – £50k

[https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs](https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://www.openrent.co.uk/press](https://www.openrent.co.uk/press)

Contact via the form online or email in my profile. Look forward to meeting
you!

------
SlowGrab
Lyst | Software Engineer | 80% BE, 20% FE | London, England, UK | Full-time

Lyst ([https://lyst.com/](https://lyst.com/)) is a technology platform that
helps fashion lovers find the right item, in the right size at the right
price. We connect over 80M consumers globally with millions of products from
the world’s leading fashion designers and stores, giving them a simpler, more
engaging and better buying experience.

Lyst is 9 years old and has 135 employees. We work in small, self-managing,
autonomous teams with end-to-end responsibility for a specific customer-
focused project. This structure brings together Lysters from all the
disciplines that are needed to deliver the squad’s goals. We reward these
squads for the impact they make and value the innovative approaches that
autonomy and alignment can bring. We hire great people and get out of their
way.

Some of our perks:

* Private Healthcare by Vitality

* Learning & conference budget £1500

* 29 paid vacation days (in addition to the 8 bank holidays)

Full job description / Apply here:

Software Engineer [http://bit.ly/37XlmGl](http://bit.ly/37XlmGl) Product
Designer [http://bit.ly/2q99jom](http://bit.ly/2q99jom)

Find our more about Lyst and our open roles here
[https://www.lyst.co.uk/careers/](https://www.lyst.co.uk/careers/)

------
mopineyro
SimpleBet | [https://www.simplebet.io/](https://www.simplebet.io/) | Senior
iOS/Android Engineer (Flutter) | New York (onsite)

SimpleBet is using modern technology to enable sports betting market creation
and trading to become entirely automatic and algorithmic for the first time
ever. This creates more betting opportunities, enables more efficient pricing
for existing betting activity, and reduces operating expenses via automation.

We are also recreating the sports betting user experience – enabling casual
fans to interact with products that are simple, intuitive, and entertaining.

Would you like to reimagine the way fans interact with sports? Do you want to
build intuitive and fun to use products that people love? Does Flutter, a
toolkit for building cross-platform experiences, interest you? We're looking
for a mobile developer with a background in building engaging user experiences
for Android and iOS. In this role, you'll work within a cross-functional team
to build a new type of live, sports betting product.

Learn more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/simplebet/543c8776-466d-4b0d-879e-9fc4...](https://jobs.lever.co/simplebet/543c8776-466d-4b0d-879e-9fc4421bd94e)

------
aktals
FIVETRAN ([https://www.fivetran.com)|](https://www.fivetran.com\)|) OAKLAND,
CA | FULL-TIME| ONSITE Fivetran is the fastest, smartest way of connecting
your data to a central location of your choice. Companies use our connectors
as indispensable tools in their modern data tech stack. Come build products in
weeks not months, and deliver full data replication + automated data
pipelining solutions. Best of all, work with humble, smart, fun-loving,
motivated individuals. We're ready for you. :)

Hiring:

Senior Software Engineers (backend) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f8..).

Staff Software Engineers (backend)-
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657..).

Senior SRE -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/4d6f5666-c715-4a7d-bf9e-24818...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/4d6f5666-c715-4a7d-bf9e-24818..).

Others: Managers, Sr. QA, Staff AppSec

Some of our stack: Java, SQL, Python, Postgres, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP

Want to learn more? Contact Angeline@fivetran.com

------
dijit
Ubisoft Massive | Site Reliability Engineer (Infrastructure Engineer) | Malmo,
SE | Onsite, Relocation/VISA offered
[http://www.massive.se](http://www.massive.se)

My team is looking for an automation focused individual to help us release AAA
games with the highest possible reliability, while supporting the needs of the
adjacent programming squad. Our team is comprised of classically trained
sysadmins who have always had a brush with automation, we work very closely
with C++ programmers so experience or willingness is helpful.

Our stack is primarily comprised of Saltstack/Python/terraform, an ideal
candidate would have enough Python experience to be able to investigate with
us and fix bugs with us in saltstack (and contribute them back upstream) -
Knowledge of C++ is a plus, but not required.

We also deal with Windows Server, Debian and FreeBSD, but absolute knowledge
in those things is not paramount, typically we look for expertise in practical
use of systems and infrastructure, concepts that go beyond the implementation
of a single OS. A full Jobspec is here: [https://www.massive.se/job/online-
infrastructure-engineer-si...](https://www.massive.se/job/online-
infrastructure-engineer-site-reliability-engineer-743999687955339/)

We have many other open positions for C++ programmers, Animators, Data
Managers: [https://www.massive.se/career/](https://www.massive.se/career/)
each offers a relocation package and an additional VISA if required.

------
woodnich
Trident | Full-Stack Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.trident.co](https://www.trident.co)

Trident is a platform that connects small profitable US-based businesses to
investors to help them raise equity capital they need to grow. There are
hundreds of thousands of small businesses in the US that currently don't have
access to institutional capital. Private equity firms and investment banks use
people-based and manual processes and, as a result, can't efficiently address
this massive trillion dollar market. At Trident, we are developing technology
and using modern data-driven approaches to evaluate small businesses
requesting capital and efficiently invest.

We are an early-stage small team that has raised seed-funding, is producing
revenue, and currently in stealth mode as we build and scale our platform. We
are looking to hire engineers with an interest in fintech and experience with
building data aggregation and analysis infrastructure. Experience with messy
financial datasets and dealing with unstructured data is a plus. Our
technology stack involves a mix of building our own proprietary solutions as
well as integrations with other software.

Please email me directly for more info: nick at trident.co

------
alysonmurphy
Ordergroove | Engineers & Product | New York City | Full time, Onsite

We’re a close-knit team of engineers, marketers and innovators creating the
future of Relationship Commerce. We use the latest tools and technologies to
solve challenging and interesting problems to redefine the way people shop and
how online retailers develop relationships with their customers.

Tech stack:
[https://stackshare.io/ordergroove](https://stackshare.io/ordergroove) \-
python, react, angularJS, django, airflow-apache, docker, jenkins, kubernetes,
celery, GCP

Sr Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/bd0fab812](https://grnh.se/bd0fab812)
Director of Product: [https://grnh.se/7c73bbeb2](https://grnh.se/7c73bbeb2) Sr
Product Manager - Data: [https://grnh.se/cd4cf0342](https://grnh.se/cd4cf0342)
Data Scientist: [https://grnh.se/03f9f6f82](https://grnh.se/03f9f6f82)
Software Engineer - Data:
[https://grnh.se/0d78d3b42](https://grnh.se/0d78d3b42) Sr Full Stack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/974e648e2](https://grnh.se/974e648e2)

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read more on our career site:
[https://www.ordergroove.com/careers](https://www.ordergroove.com/careers)

------
Snoozus
Parkling | Backend/IoT Engineer | Berlin | Onsite, Full-time, VISA

Parkling is a data company located in Berlin providing highly accurate
predictions of free on-street parking spots. With our top-notch tech team, we
are developing IoT parking scanners and sophisticated on-street parking
prediction models. If you're interested to scale machine learning models to
the cloud, redesign our IoT-backend to connect hundreds of devices and help us
to develop our technology to the next level, we would like to talk to you.

Ideally you…

    
    
      *demonstrate problem solving leadership. 
       This means you dig deeper and use creative techniques to solve problems you haven't 
       faced before
      *demonstrate strategic tech thinking and think beyond the current set of challenges
      *have experience with IoT 
       (hardware/firmware development and/or IoT backend development)
      *have experience in your core programming language but demonstrate how you 
       quickly learn new languages and technologies
      *have python experience
    

Please apply online: [https://parklinggmbh.recruitee.com/o/backend-
engineer](https://parklinggmbh.recruitee.com/o/backend-engineer)

------
monihefele
Deloitte innoWake / Java Developer / Ulm, Germany /Full-Time onsite

The Application Modernization Studio is seeking a Java Developer. Our teams
are globally positioned, our projects are international, industry-independent,
ambitious and always unique.

What you can expect: •You will further develop our established product suite
and launch new, exciting products. Together we create solutions that are
unique on the market. •Your focus is on technologies like Java, Cloud,
Angular. You focus on test-driven development, Continuous Build and Continuous
Delivery. - You will work in a young team with agile methods such as Scrum or
Kanban, exchange ideas with other team members continuously and learn every
day from experienced developers and software architects. •Your personal mentor
will help you get on board safely.

Requirements: •BA, BS or MS degree in Computer Science •Experience coding in
Java; knowledge of additional OOP languages is a plus •Familiarity with modern
technical environments such as Oracle, MSSQL, Apache Tomcat/WebSphere and
Linux •Understanding of Agile methodology

What else: •Varied tasks in a leading technology company •Flat hierarchies
with distinctive team spirit and a pleasant, harmonious working atmosphere
•Flexible working hours, home office, part-time models, sabbaticals •Employee
events, team spirit, work & fun •Free choice of notebook and operating system
(Mac, Win) •Topic-specific training, own onboarding program, Deloitte
University •Engineer-Exchange-Program with our team in Austin, Texas •Weekly
massage, health days, driving safety training

http:/deloitte-innowake.de/

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. We’re a fast-growing, all-remote company
where you can contribute and make an impact from almost anywhere in the world.
You’ll be part of an ambitious, productive team that values transparency and
collaboration.

We’re hiring throughout the company, including support engineers, product
designers, engineering managers, security engineers, sales development
representatives, technical writers, product managers, technical account
managers, solutions architects, sales managers, and strategic account leaders.
Browse our full list of open roles:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Know someone who would be a great GitLab intern? We’re hiring software
engineering interns to join us in June 2020:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/apply/software-engineering-
int...](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/apply/software-engineering-
intern-4517303002/)

Learn more about life at GitLab:
[https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/#life-at-
gitlab](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/#life-at-gitlab)

~~~
sguo35
Are you guys recruiting off cycle interns (winter, fall, spring)?

------
amanthaWCG
The pioneer of independent ethical review, WIRB-Copernicus Group® (WCG),
continues to drive ingenuity in the clinical research space. Today, WCG’s
solutions are built upon the foundation of ethical review, but have grown to
include a suite of complementary services and technologies that expand the
capabilities of the modern research professional. WCG delivers
transformational solutions that stimulate growth, foster compliance, and
maximize efficiency for those who perform clinical trials.

The Data Engineer (ONSITE) will report to the VP, Technology Solutions and
will be involved in the planning and execution of projects having a strong
database and data analysis components across the Technology Organization in
accordance with senior management guidance. The position will combine data
science, software engineering, business understanding and a close
collaboration with internal and external customers, to develop new innovative
solutions to the most challenging problems. Working in partnership with the
CAO, CDO, Business SMEs and Technology SMEs, the Data Engineer will develop
and influence innovative and best practice to enhance data storage,
optimization and rendering across our portfolio of applications. This role
will also support WCG’s data initiatives and act as the Product Engineering
point of contact working closely with our Chief Data Officer and their team in
support of our Knowledge Base initiative. Must be able to positively influence
teams to achieve goals.

Apply for this role-
[https://careers.wcgclinical.com/careers/FolderDetail/Data-
En...](https://careers.wcgclinical.com/careers/FolderDetail/Data-
Engineer/1495)

------
jjazwiecki
New York Public Radio | New York, NY | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time Are you
passionate about real reporting, podcasts, and music? Have you built and
maintained a single-page application in production? Have you managed/mentored
other engineers before? Do you want to work in a highly collaborative,
learning-oriented environment that's like nothing else in New York? Email me
(see profile) if you're interested and I can send you the job description.

------
ST_HR
SecurityTrails.com| Data Engineer| remote, full-
time|[https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=11|hello@security...](https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=11|hello@securitytrails.com|)
We are looking for a Data Engineer to join our technical team and help us gain
useful insight out of raw data as well as automate the creation and retrieval
of the data.

Your ultimate goal will be to help improve our products and business decisions
by making the most out of our data, finding creative ways to improve and
obtain new data, and helping to build out our incredible data team.

Your responsibilities:

-Ensure data quality and integrity -Build and maintain big data pipelines -Interpret and analyze data problems -Build analytic systems -Visualize data and create reports -Work on automating data collection and aggregation system -Experiment with new models and techniques

You should have a strong problem-solving ability. If you are also able to
align our data products with our business goals, we would like to meet you.
Get an insight of our working remote culture
[https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-
remotely](https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-remotely)!

------
Ada_DueDEX
DueDEX - Full stack Engineer - Hong Kong - Full Time or Internship - ONSITE

At DueDEX ([https://DueDEX.com](https://DueDEX.com)), we're building the most
secure and trusted crypto futures exchange for professional traders. We're
looking for full stack engineers capable of building services of speed,
scalability, usability, security and financial safety. You'll be working with
other tech geniuses to revolutionize the current financial system.

Responsibilities 1) Design, build and maintain backend services related to
trade matching, accounting, financial reporting, liquidity and risk
management. 2) Design secure and highly reliable services to integrate with
blockchains and add new cryptocurrency assets 3) Build infrastructural
services that provide secure storage, staking, voting, predicting

Qualifications a) Rich experience in designing, building, scaling and
maintaining production services and service-oriented architecture b) The
capability of writing high quality, well-tested code super efficiently
(java/c#/C++/JS) c) Fast learner and superb communicator in English d) Highly
motivated to get things done

If you are interested, please send your resume to ada@duedex.com.

Thank you for your time.

------
tracidow
Ultra Mobile/Mint Mobile|Costa Mesa, CA| Full-time| Onsite

Ultra Mobile and Mint Mobile. Our two brands are basically the Batman and
Superman of the wireless industry, saving our customers from our overpriced
competitors with incredible prices and premium wireless service. We are
inventors and innovators who believe in owning the outcome of everything we
do, being action-based, and embracing the journey we’re on as a team.

Here are our open roles:

Software Architect:
[https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjc6hwc](https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjc6hwc)

Lead Software Engineer:
[https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjpgx9t](https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjpgx9t)

Principal Data Engineer:
[https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjxavbf](https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjxavbf)

If we don’t seem to be the right fit, refer a friend or colleague and you can
get $1,000. Just send an email to referralbonus@ultra.me with:

    
    
        1)Your name
        2)Their resume or link to their LinkedIn page

------
mprat
Root AI | Woburn, MA | ONSITE

Root AI is a robotics company dedicated to solving the biggest challenges
facing the indoor farming industry. Today’s industrial greenhouses are modern
marvels of efficiency and sustainability. These farms are making fresh,
locally grown, and nutritious produce available year-round. We’re on a mission
to create advanced robotic systems that can see, care for, and harvest these
crops. We are an early stage start-up assembling a foundational team of
passionate and talented professionals. Join us as we build the future of
farming.

Check out our website: [https://root-ai.com](https://root-ai.com)

And our reveal video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlXSGqvP-A8&t=28s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlXSGqvP-A8&t=28s)

We have 3 open positions:

* Perception Engineer | [https://grnh.se/3dfe8f5e2](https://grnh.se/3dfe8f5e2)

* Software Engineer | [https://grnh.se/b8e793e52](https://grnh.se/b8e793e52)

* Senior Software Engineer | [https://grnh.se/9c7983812](https://grnh.se/9c7983812)

Feel free to reach out with questions!

\- Michele Director of Software @ Root AI

------
mBUBBLES
National Robotics Engineering Center | Senior Robotics Engineer | Pittsburgh,
PA | Onsite | Full Time | Visa |

NREC develops and matures robotics technologies and solutions from concept to
commercialization. Our unique expertise places us at the forefront of unmanned
ground vehicle design, autonomy, sensing and perception, machine learning,
machine vision, operator assistance, 3D mapping and position estimation.

We are looking for an innovator in computer vision with expertise in fields
related to: 3D perception, SLAM, visual odometry, machine learning for
perception, safe CV, robust outdoor sensing approaches and more. You will
apply these techniques to real-world robotic systems that perform useful work
and you will help our team make both autonomous field robotics and augmented
reality applications a reality.

In addition to our Senior Robotics Engineer, we're hiring for a number of
other skill sets which can be found here:
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/nrec/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/nrec/careers/index.html)

We're currently updating our on-boarding software so applications are
currently down, but feel free to email your resume to jobs@nrec.ri.cmu.edu and
mention Hacker News.

------
chemphill
Carbon Five | San Francisco, Los Angeles, and New York | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like Coinbase,
StitchFix, Filecoin, Compass, Everlane, WeWork, and the San Francisco Museum
of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Developer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. The only tech we don’t work in is .NET and PHP.

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are
building the best team in the industry to bring consumer-grade user
experiences to a space dominated by ancient enterprise technology. Our
platform enables our customers to create apps without code and to connect
their apps to machines, sensors and smart tools. These augmented production
lines would otherwise rely on paper to share information. We’re based in
Somerville, MA and have raised $31m from NEA, Vertex, and other leading
investors. Our customers include some of the largest manufacturers in the
world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing industry. We'd love to
talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to bring folks on
in: - SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
macholmes
Herbi | Founding Engineer | Bay Area, CA | Full Time - Onsite |
[https://herbi.com/](https://herbi.com/)

Herbi is a retail marketplace building logistics software for on demand
delivery of consumable goods, starting with cannabis. Across our network we
see delivery times as low as 5-10 minutes on a daily basis and are continuing
to optimize our software and service to make purchasing consumable goods a
comparable experience to hailing an Uber.

We are a bootstrapped and hardworking group on a fast paced growth trajectory
since launching in 2018. Our small team of 3 co-founders is excited to hire
our first engineer to help improve our service and product selection/pricing
through data analysis and algorithm optimizations. As a member of our
development team you will work closely with operations to understand the needs
of our customers, managers and drivers to design and push new features that
directly impact every level operations. We’re offering a combination of salary
and equity for this role and are looking for someone to help grow the business
for the next 5-10 years.

Responsibilities: -Launch and maintain large scale web projects -Design new
tools, from concept to production -Learn new things to improve ability to
execute

Requirements: -mySQL, PHP, React, Python, AWS -UX/UI design experience -BS or
higher in CS, math, or physics.

Apply: [https://angel.co/company/herbi/jobs/623739-founding-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/herbi/jobs/623739-founding-engineer) Email:
mac@herbi.com

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.bolt.com](https://www.bolt.com)

Ecommerce infrastructure on the internet is fragmented and broken. Bolt is a
world-class buying experience available for all online businesses. We're
building a future where retailers can eliminate the massive operational
overhead and technical debt associated with online checkout and payments, and
where customers can buy instantly and securely across the internet. To solve
such a large problem, we've put together an incredible team and are
selectively adding to it. Play a mission-critical role in developing the
future of online commerce.

We are looking for someone excited to take on our ambitious product roadmap
who exhibits passion, creativity and a love of building things. Companies and
consumers alike will rely heavily on what you build. If this challenge excites
you, get in touch with our team.

Join us! More details here: [https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-
engineer/81492e99-22f0-4c...](https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-
engineer/81492e99-22f0-4c61-98a6-5e5bc7111829/)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco or Nairobi | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza makes it possible for life-changing products, such as solar + battery
power systems, to be sold _on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across Africa
and Asia.

We've reached millions of people whose homes now have electricity for the
first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will help reach a billion more. We are hiring
software engineers (Python + PostgreSQL, JS + React) and other roles in San
Francisco and/or Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

You can also read more about Angaza engineering culture on our Key Values
page:

\- [https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza](https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza)

------
rubythis
Smartsheet | Software Engineers + QA + Data Science | Bellevue (Seattle) +
Boston | Full Time + ONSITE (Relocation) + VISA + INTERNS

Rated best company to work for in Seattle and Boston. Like Google Sheets but
better.

Tech stack includes Java, Javascript, Typescript, Rails, Ruby, React and Node.

Data Scientist [https://grnh.se/84b35fa91](https://grnh.se/84b35fa91)

Software Dev Manager [https://grnh.se/ac12d6ec1](https://grnh.se/ac12d6ec1)

Full Stack Software Dev Engineer
[https://grnh.se/e374180e1](https://grnh.se/e374180e1)

Mobile Dev iOS [https://grnh.se/3cf3548f1](https://grnh.se/3cf3548f1)

Site Reliability Engineer
[https://grnh.se/a4a1e59a1](https://grnh.se/a4a1e59a1)

Software Dev Engineer Internship
[https://grnh.se/653f383b1](https://grnh.se/653f383b1)

[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/smartsheet-named-
one-25-highe...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/smartsheet-named-
one-25-highest-150000949.html)

[https://www.smartsheet.com/content-center/news/smartsheet-
na...](https://www.smartsheet.com/content-center/news/smartsheet-named-best-
place-work-seattle-and-boston)

~~~
coderabhi
You said VISA in the title. Does this mean you'll sponsor the right
candidate's H1B visa? As far as I understand, it's pretty difficult to
procure, legally speaking.

------
topherer
Strata.io | Boulder or REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://strata.io](https://strata.io)

Help build the future of multi-cloud identity with a great team of serial
founders with strong financing.

Strata helps great companies securely manage their identities and identity
data wherever they are — across cloud and legacy providers — so they can focus
on building next-generation cloud-native apps.

As a development team, we use agile best-practices tuned for a distributed
remote organization. This means test-driven development, smart planning and
plenty of communication when necessary, with the ability to go heads-down and
get stuff done. We're growing, and we'd love to chat with you if you're a
senior software engineer with some or all of the following:

    
    
      * GoLang
      * Saas/PaaS/IaaS and cloud-native development
      * Containerization (Docker) and Orchestration (Kubernetes)
      * Identity technologies such as OAuth, SAML, OIDC, LDAP
      * Event sourcing or CQRS
    

Culture is important to us at Strata, and we believe you should do work you
love with people you like. Some of the benefits include:

    
    
      * Great pay with a generous equity grant
      * Awesome medical, dental, and vision plan (no monthly premium fee)
      * Unlimited vacation
      * Fun company off-site events
      * Distributed work environment
      * Creative and collaborative work
    

See more details and apply at [https://strata.io/careers/software-
engineer](https://strata.io/careers/software-engineer), or contact us at
careers@strata.io

------
sample2
IOTAS | Portland, OR | [https://www.iotashome.com](https://www.iotashome.com)
| Full time | ONSITE | Embedded Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer

At IOTAS we work directly with apartment buildings to bring smart home
technology to renters and property managers. Think smart door locks, lights,
thermostats, etc that can be controlled via our mobile app. We are constantly
integrating with new IoT devices that make life easier for both residents and
property managers. Our backend software runs primarily on AWS (ECS, RDS, API
Gateway, Lambda) and we have a fleet of hubs deployed in the field which are
installed in each apartment.

We are looking for an Embedded Software Engineer to help build/deploy/support
the software on our hubs and a DevOps Engineer to help manage and build out
our AWS infrastructure.

* Embedded Software Engineer - [https://www.iotashome.com/job/embedded-software-engineer/](https://www.iotashome.com/job/embedded-software-engineer/)

* DevOps Engineer - [https://www.iotashome.com/job/dev-ops-engineer/](https://www.iotashome.com/job/dev-ops-engineer/)

------
vmind
Sheetless | TypeScript Engineer | [https://sheetless.io](https://sheetless.io)
| London, UK | Full-time | REMOTE

Sheetless is creating an IDE for simulations, helping people to move their
knowledge about the systems they know out of their heads and spreadsheets, and
into a more helpful tool. We're making it easier for people to understand
systems and make better decisions to improve them, whether that's a business,
or the environment.

We're a SaaS product, developing using TypeScript/Rust languages. On the
frontend we're using a stack of React/Redux/Next.js/Material UI, along with
some Rust modules powering the simulations. As one of our first hires, we're
looking for someone comfortable and capable to build out new UI/UX around
building simulations, with a focus on making things accessible for non-
experts.

We're early stage, with initial funding and eager first customers. We're fully
remote, but being within a couple of timezones of the UK is preferred.

If you're interested, you can find a full job description and contact details
at [https://sheetless.io/careers](https://sheetless.io/careers)

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA

Cognii is an AI and EdTech startup providing personalized education with
automatic tutoring and assessment of students' written answers. We use
conversational AI, NLP, Machine Learning to develop Virtual Learning
Assistants for scalable and affordable education.

    
    
      - Leading vendor for rapidly growing AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      - Innovation Research Grant from U.S. Government
      - EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner 
      - An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Engineers/Computational Linguists (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - Experience with natural language processing and statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, information extraction
    

2\. RoR Web Developer/System Architect

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service architecture 
      - experience in Ruby on Rails, DBs, devops
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Join us to grow your career in a high-tech startup. Please submit your
application and CV to jobs@cognii.com and indicate your interests in
educational technology.

------
zaius
Beyond Pricing | Senior Backend, Frontend and DevOps Engineers | FULL TIME |
REMOTE USA | [https://beyondpricing.com](https://beyondpricing.com)

Beyond Pricing is an automatic pricing system for vacation rentals. Our
software has priced over $1b in bookings made on sites like Airbnb and
Homeaway. We are building tools previously only available to big airlines and
hotels and putting them in the hands of small business owners around the
world.

Our customers love us - before they were setting prices by gut - now we
provide a real, measurable benefit to their businesses.

We are currently building out teams focusing on algorithm improvement, on
improving the customer experience, and on building greenfield projects. It's
an exciting time to join a fast-growing team, where you can contribute and
make an impact from almost anywhere in the world.

Our stack is Django and Ember.js, but experience in any specific technology
isn't required. We especially would love to hear from you if you have
experience with startups and building products from the ground up.

We're well-funded and profitable. We offer flexible work hours, significant
equity, competitive salary, equipment budget, medical, dental, vision and
401k.

Email us at jobs@beyondpricing.com

------
more_corn
Envoy | San Francisco | Onsite full-time

About the company: Envoy makes the office visitor product loved by customers
and visitors alike. We're expanding into new product areas hoping to make
office life more pleasant by automating unpleasant and laborious parts of the
office experience. Do you ever get annoyed because conference room booking is
a pain? That's the sort of thing Envoy is working to eliminate. We replace
annoying and toilsome parts of the office experience with seamless, pleasant
experiences. [https://envoy.com/jobs](https://envoy.com/jobs)

-Fullstack Engineer: Ember.js, Ruby, Python, Heroku, AWS -Backend Engineer: Python, Ruby, Elixir, Heroku AWS -Frontend Engineer: Ember,js, experience with APIs -iOS Engineer: Swift, Objective-C, BLE and NFC, location services -Android Engineer: Have experience publishing on Google play, Java, Koltin, Android SDK -DevOps Engineer: Security, Terraform, AWS, Heroku, Circle CI -Tech Lead Manager: Technical development experience, mentorship, Scrum/Agile, IoT products, Ruby -Engineering Manager: Technical development experience, mentorship, Scrum/Agile, IoT products, Ruby email: hn-expedited@envoy.com

------
laetus
You don't look for a job, you look for a challenge?

Our mission at Elli is electrify the lives of billions. We do this by
providing the best products related to e-mobility to our customers. Building
these solutions at global scale is probably one of the hardest problems in IoT
or even computing in general.

We work in an self-organizing and agile way. We are cloud-native and build on
top of Google Cloud Platform.

All jobs are located in Germany's most beautiful city: Munich.

Specialist InfoSec: [https://elli-jobs.personio.de/job/150620](https://elli-
jobs.personio.de/job/150620) IAM: [https://elli-
jobs.personio.de/job/150629](https://elli-jobs.personio.de/job/150629) Cloud:
[https://elli-jobs.personio.de/job/150627](https://elli-
jobs.personio.de/job/150627) SRE: [https://elli-
jobs.personio.de/job/156343](https://elli-jobs.personio.de/job/156343)
Engineering Mgmt: [https://elli-jobs.personio.de/job/150615](https://elli-
jobs.personio.de/job/150615)

All positions: [https://elli-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#department-187130](https://elli-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#department-187130)

You love our mission, but the right job description is not there? We value and
encourage initiative. Apply at pf [at] elli [dot] eco.

------
jsomara
Citrine | Redwood City, CA | Backend Engineering | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-
time |[https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/)

Citrine Informatics is building the enterprise materials R&D platform to help
our customers achieve faster R&D breakthroughs, design cutting edge materials,
and reduce the environmental impact of existing materials.

As part of the backend engineering team, you’ll be helping to build the next
generation platform. You’ll build and maintain services that run materials-
specific machine learning, organize hierarchical materials data, and integrate
with customer hardware - making the end to end process of designing a new
material feel like magic.

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Open Positions:

Jr & Sr. Backend Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-
software-engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-
engineer) (use this posting for either - we'll sort it out.)

Help us build distributed systems that make up the core of our materials
informatics platform. Work on cross-functional teams focused on data
management or ML infrastructure. Some stack buzzwords to give an idea of what
we are working with: Scala, Akka, DynamoDB, S3, PostgreSQL, Athena, ECS

Engineering Manager - [https://citrine.io/careers/?gh_jid=1075894#software-
engineer...](https://citrine.io/careers/?gh_jid=1075894#software-engineering-
manager)

Manage a distributed team of engineers building the next generation materials
informatics platform. Great managers at Citrine are focused on growth, have a
strong team-orientation, and are excellent communicators. Experience managing
remote engineers is a must.

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Tia (dvieira AT citrine DOT io) if you have any questions.

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, CA & Montreal, Canada | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.sonder.com](https://www.sonder.com)

Sonder is transforming the future of hospitality. We are building the
operating system for the future of the hospitality industry. Technology is at
the core of powering the platform for the world's first deconstructed hotel
and we are the first to do it. We recently raised our Series D at a $1B+
valuation. We are growing rapidly and looking for talented engineers to join
us on this journey.

Cloud Security Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/f6a3e8c52](https://grnh.se/f6a3e8c52)

Senior Project Manager - Interior Design:
[https://grnh.se/7b36fc272](https://grnh.se/7b36fc272)

DevOps Manager: [https://grnh.se/e6cab88a2](https://grnh.se/e6cab88a2)

Senior Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/75babe9e2](https://grnh.se/75babe9e2)

Engineering Manager (MTL):
[https://grnh.se/7b36fc272](https://grnh.se/7b36fc272)

Reach out at chris.spada at sonder.com with any questions

------
petestaples
Blue Clover Devices | Firmware Developer | SF | On-site, Full Time |
[https://angel.co/company/blue-clover-
devices/jobs/669377-sr-...](https://angel.co/company/blue-clover-
devices/jobs/669377-sr-firmware-developer)

Founded in 2003, BCD is a full service electronics ODM (Original Design
Manufacturer) providing firmware development, hardware design, PCBA, and
precision cable assembly to discerning firms. We have offices in San
Francisco, Hong Kong and Shenzhen. We specialize in IoT devices and have come
to be known as THE IoT ODM.

We're looking for a Senior Firmware Developer, developing firmware for our
customer's IoT devices, and extend our Production Line Tool (PLT) in-circuit
program and test offering.

MUST HAVES: \- Familiar with GitHub / Pull Requests / Branching & Merging \-
Linux-based development (Docker, Makefile / CMake) \- Bare metal embedded
C/C++ \- Embedded Linux development (kernel drivers)

NICE TO HAVE: \- Programming languages: Golang, Rust \- RTOS: Zephyr, MyNewt
\- Technology: BLE, iOS app development, Signal Processing, Machine Learning

PERKS: OSS participation: Zephyr, Elixir Nerves Professional development:
courses, training

------
clavoie
RenoRun | Software Engineer | Montreal, ONSITE ONLY | Full time

Award-winning and venture-backed, RenoRun is one of North America's fastest-
growing startups - And we want you to be part of our story!

Who Are We? We know building and renovation. We are industry leaders. We cut
to the point because we value people’s time. We are diverse, inclusive and
values-driven.

What Do We Do? We centralize locational, scheduling, ordering, and
transactional data on building materials and products to eliminate store and
distributor visit hours from construction cycles.

What Do We Want You To Do? We need your help to scale our company into Series
B and well beyond. You have the option to join one of the following rapidly-
growing teams:

* Web Development: building our online presence and shopping experience in TypeScript, NodeJS and React

* Mobile Development: building cross-platform applications in Dart and Flutter

* Backend Development: building the intelligence platform and support APIs in Java (and possibly, soon, Clojure!).

Other technologies and providers you'll interact with include AWS, MySQL,
Ansible, Prometheus and tons of online APIs.

Learn more about us on our website
[https://www.renorun.ca/](https://www.renorun.ca/) and then get in touch and
tell us more about you!

~~~
n_sanity
Are you guys looking for new grads at all (with internship experience)? I'm
looking for something in Montreal and your Web Dev or backend roles interest
me.

------
webjunkie
Artory | Senior Python/Fullstack Engineers | Berlin, Germany | Full Time |
ONSITE, VISA | [https://www.artory.com/](https://www.artory.com/)

Artory is the Registry for the art world and wants you to be a part of it!

We are looking for Python and/or fullstack engineers to join our team in
Berlin. You will join our development team, who are currently working in the
following areas:

\- The Registry, a system that records millions of artwork transactions
transparently on the blockchain

\- A client to record data on multiple blockchains and create timestamp proofs

\- An application for art collectors, providing secure key storage in a user-
friendly way

\- A secure messaging platform

The biggest challenges that you join solving are handling millions of artwork
sale events as well as interacting with secure and encrypted data.

Tech Stack: Python, Django, TypeScript, React, Docker, AWS

For more information about working at Artory, please see:
[https://www.artory.com/careers/](https://www.artory.com/careers/)

To apply: [https://artory.join.com/jobs/545103-senior-python-
developer-...](https://artory.join.com/jobs/545103-senior-python-developer-f-
m-d-fulltime)

------
siirihakulinen
Smartly.io | Fullstack Engineer (creative tools)| Full time | ONSITE
(Helsinki, Finland), relocation assistance
|[https://www.smartly.io/developer](https://www.smartly.io/developer)

The team is currently focusing on building and improving our video editing and
rendering solutions. These are written in TypeScript using React, Redux and
Node.js. We also maintain our image editing and rendering solution. It is in
heavy use: during the last 30 days, it rendered 16 billion images on hundreds
of servers.

Learn more: [https://www.smartly.io/open-positions/e6374dde-
df28-460b-b4e...](https://www.smartly.io/open-positions/e6374dde-
df28-460b-b4e4-25db2abac528)

Smartly.io | Software Engineering Lead | Full time | ONSITE (Helsinki,
Finland), relocation assistance
|[https://www.smartly.io/developer](https://www.smartly.io/developer)

Come lead a team that is on a mission to build a world class feed platform
where customers can integrate their data that all our teams can use in their
features. The team works with large scale customers, data and revenue wise.
The team is facing interesting challenges ranging from defining and building
new feed products to scaling the existing feed platform to support next
magnitude of growth. Tech stack includes mainly Ruby on Rails, Kotlin,
PostgreSQL, Cassandra, and ElasticSearch.

Learn more: [https://www.smartly.io/open-
positions/a684bea2-eae6-489e-97b...](https://www.smartly.io/open-
positions/a684bea2-eae6-489e-97b4-77d948ccab3e)

------
corbalt
Corbalt | Software Engineer | Remote | Full Time or Contract |
[https://jobs.lever.co/corbalt/](https://jobs.lever.co/corbalt/)

Corbalt is a small startup working to build better software infrastructure for
government.

Corbalt was born out of the problematic launch of healthcare.gov. We were part
of the tech team that came in to help fix healthcare.gov and were inspired by
how much everyone cared and worked hard to fix the site (from tech team
members, to government contractors, and government employees), and how much
progress we all made in a short time.

We're a small team with experience at Google, Palantir, Bell Labs, and Silicon
Valley startups. We work remotely (currently USA only) by default and are
spread across New York, New Jersey, Michigan, and California.

We build software in Go and Python (but it's not important that you already
know these languages).

Among other things, we value kindness and growth-oriented mindsets on our
teams.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/corbalt/34a31357-1b9a-485a-98d8-371313...](https://jobs.lever.co/corbalt/34a31357-1b9a-485a-98d8-371313eb4e5d)

Or email me: colton[at]corbalt.com with any questions.

~~~
dedles
open to hiring Canadians?

~~~
corbalt
Our contract states that all work must be completed within the US, but we're
open to hiring Canadians so long as you can live here!

------
sytse
GitLab | Remote only | Full time It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. As a
fast-growing, all-remote company, GitLab is a place where you can contribute
and make an impact from anywhere in the world. You’ll be part of an ambitious,
productive team that values transparency and collaboration. We’re hiring
solutions architects, engineering managers, security engineers, recruiters,
support engineers, product managers, strategic account leaders, and more roles
in every department. Here’s our full list of vacancies:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) Here’s an
inside look at GitLab’s interview process from one of our new team members:
[https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/03/28/what-its-like-to-
in...](https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/03/28/what-its-like-to-interview-at-
gitlab/) Want to learn more? Check out our company handbook:
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/)

------
jconley
Brava ([https://www.brava.com](https://www.brava.com)) | Redwood City, CA |
Full-time | On-site | [https://careers.brava.com/](https://careers.brava.com/)

Brava is a leader in home "smart" cooking appliances. Our novel heating and
power control technology is married with machine learning, computer vision,
and a myriad of web/mobile/platform software systems to help make cooking
great food at home easier.

We were recently acquired by a multi-billion dollar public company (Middleby)
that owns other premium kitchen brands such as Viking and TurboChef. The whole
company is staying together and we have some exciting projects planned in the
near future.

Our career site isn't up to date yet but we are hiring various web, mobile,
platform, machine learning, embedded engineering, and Linux engineering roles.
We are primarily looking for Mid to Senior level Engineers with at least two
years of experience. If you have less than two years of experience please
provide references to projects you have completed (boilerplate coding school
projects don't qualify).

Extras: 401k, free lunch, cash bonuses

Email: jd+jobs@brava.com

------
chrono3d
EdjAnalytics | Louisville, KY | Onsite | edjanalytics.com / edjsports.com /
footballoutsiders.com

Edj is hiring a full-time IT infrastructure position to help us maintain and
grow our systems to new and exciting heights. We're a small but growing team
providing predictive analytics support to multiple verticals, including
healthcare, sports, finance, and education. The ideal candidate has a solid
background in systems administration (ideally with some experience in
regulated fields) and is interested in helping architect new greenfield
applications to serve hundreds of thousands of users, while helping us support
and improve our existing systems.

Technologies: Linux / Ubuntu, AWS, Python, Postgresql, Wordpress, Drupal

I'm the hiring manager for this role, so feel free to reach out if you have
any questions (email in profile).

Apply using this link:
[https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.html?cid=fa8c2973-098c-45e8-b935-7bf751e0819e&ccId=19000101_000001&jobId=20994&lang=en_US&source=CC4)

------
nlakin
Voltus | Full Stack/Backend | NY/Remote | Full-Time

We are a team of engineers and energy experts working to get our customers
paid for using less energy. Our customers are energy consumers (factories,
skyscrapers, warehouses, steel mills...) who will commit to curtailing their
demand on a signal from us. We aggregate those "curtailable" buildings into
virtual power plants that we sell to utilities and other buyers in wholesale
energy markets, splitting the revenue with our customers. Our virtual power
plants are cleaner and cheaper than the coal and oil plants they replace.

Along the way we have to solve some hard problems:

    
    
        - trade energy in an international patchwork of wholesale power markets
        - convince a wide variety of factory foreman and building managers to cease their operations when they would really rather not
        - make hundreds of commercial and industrial buildings behave like a single, reliable generator in every way
    

We're currently hiring for full-stack and backend roles--check our posts for
more info. [https://www.voltus.co/join-us](https://www.voltus.co/join-us)

------
vaughnd
Wizenoze | Senior Java backend developer | Amsterdam, Netherlands | REMOTE,
FULL-TIME | [https://www.wizenoze.com](https://www.wizenoze.com)

Wizenoze is a growth-stage startup building software that enables students to
find content online that matches their interests and abilities. Our mission is
to help close the global Readability Gap. You’ll be responsible for
envisioning, developing, and testing products that will improve how students
discover and interact with the online world.

We’re looking for a senior backend developer with 8+ years experience in Java,
Spring, REST APIs, Elasticsearch, and other web tech based in Amsterdam or
remote within the +-3 GMT timezones. You need to be passionate and self-
motivated with a drive to continually improve yourself, your code, and your
colleagues. You need to hold yourself and your colleagues to the highest
standards to deliver the best quality products possible!

[https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/senior-java-backend-
dev...](https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/senior-java-backend-developer/)

------
kendallchuang
Carta | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Program Manager | SF, Palo Alto,
Seattle, New York, Rio | ONSITE, VISA | FULLTIME

Carta is hiring experienced software engineers at the Senior, Staff, Senior
Staff, and Principal levels in San Francisco, Palo Alto, Seattle, New York
City, and Rio de Janeiro to build products and services powered by Carta’s
ownership graph: the central registry of asset ownership across the globe.

We offer competitive benefits:

    
    
      * Health, dental, vision, and life insurance
      * Competitive PTO and unlimited sick time
      * US & Rio: 401k matching program
      * Canada: RRSP matching
      * US & Rio: Commuter benefits
      * Catered lunch and unlimited snacks
      * Cell phone stipend
      * Unlimited reimbursement for work related books
    

Open Positions:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer: https://jobs.lever.co/carta/196d1559-da92-472b-a9f9-3cd61c06c8bf?lever-via=qaXpJCYu-T
      * Senior Data Scientist https://jobs.lever.co/carta/4980f613-e60e-477d-a7ff-5857d0d516ea?lever-via=qaXpJCYu-T
      * Technical Program Manager: https://jobs.lever.co/carta/be671874-03b4-4390-928f-3fbed2f16a72?lever-via=qaXpJCYu-T

------
vrk7bp
Yogi | Full-Stack Engineer, Front-End Engineer, and Business Development | New
York, NY | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.meetyogi.com](https://www.meetyogi.com)

At Yogi, we help companies decipher customer feedback, from ratings and
reviews to surveys and support requests. Companies are inundated with
feedback, but when it comes to turning this data into actionable business
decisions, most companies fall short. That’s where Yogi fits in.

We’re a passionate and hard-working group of individuals who are driven to not
only build a great product, but to have fun doing so. We emphasize getting
things done over pulling hours in the office, independence over micro-
management, and learning from mistakes over fear of making any.

We just closed a seed round last month with some great investors, ranging from
top VC firms to billionaire hedge fund owners. So we're ready to grow our
team! We are looking to fill engineering and business development roles with
folks who are interested in working on interesting technology and playing a
huge role in the direction of our company.

Please email me directly for more info (mention HN in the subject): gautam
[at] meetyogi [dot] com

------
stock4hire
Nines | Software Engineers | Full-Time | Palo Alto, CA

Nines is the first-of-its-kind radiology service. Our radiologists and
engineers are on a mission to build world-class tools to enable the best
radiologists to deliver the best patient care. We’re co-founded by David
Stavens, former co-founder and CEO of Udacity, and co-founder of Stanford
University’s self-driving car team (acquired as the foundation for Waymo).
With the support of iconic VCs Accel Partners (early Facebook, Spotify,
Dropbox, Slack investor) and 8VC (Oscar Health, Oculus, Hyperloop), and
partnerships with several of the top health systems in the entire US, we are
bringing the power of modern AI to radiology.

Key to building a host of clinical AI algorithms is our machine learning
development environment. Our Machine Learning Operations (ML Ops) team is
responsible for managing this environment and optimizing the velocity of
development for machine learning models. We accomplish this by
operationalizing all aspects of the model development lifecycle. This includes
examining pain points of the development cycle and looking for opportunities
to automate workstreams by building services with clean APIs. As the ML Ops
team executes on reducing our key metric, the time-to-model-development, we
empower our machine learning engineers to deliver the highest quality models
in healthcare.

As a Senior Full-Stack Engineer on the ML Ops team, you will have an exciting
opportunity to apply your knowledge of service-oriented architectures towards
creating world-class machine learning systems in a regulated healthcare space.

[https://www.ninesradiology.com/](https://www.ninesradiology.com/)

careers@ninesai.com

------
gmadges
SenSat | London, UK | FULL-TIME |
[https://www.sensat.co.uk/](https://www.sensat.co.uk/)

SenSat builds digital simulations of the real world to solve complex problems.
Our simulated reality platform, Mapp® allows companies operating in physical
domains to visually interact with and understand their data.
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/01/tencent-leads-10m-a-
fundin...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/01/tencent-leads-10m-a-funding-
round-in-sensat-which-digitises-real-world-locations/)

I've recently joined as a front-end developer, and it's been great so far!
Working on interesting problems, visualising and working with large datasets.
The team/company is super friendly.

Currently available roles can be found here.
[https://www.sensat.co.uk/careers](https://www.sensat.co.uk/careers)

Really interested in Front-end Developers mid/senior

Our Stack: \- Nodejs \- Python \- Typescript \- Angular \- Three.js \-
OpenLayers \- Tensorflow \- MongoDB

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me directly
(<george.madges@sensat.co.uk>)

------
birderic
ButcherBox | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time, ONSITE

ButcherBox works to connect people with the food they want to eat. We began by
providing 100% grass-fed and grass-finished beef to our members and have since
expanded our offerings to include free-range organic chicken, heritage-breed
pork, wild-caught Alaskan sockeye salmon and more. The team at ButcherBox
believes in a healthier food system where everyone has access to meat the way
Nature intended: from animals that are humanely raised and never given any
antibiotics or added hormones. ButcherBox exists to ensure that access to
high-quality meat you can trust is convenient. We provide better meat for a
better you.

As a member of the ButcherBox engineering team, you'll be responsible for
building and maintaining our internal subscription, billing, and shipping web
applications. Your work will involve consuming third-party APIs, exposing data
to partners (such as our distribution centers), and integrating with our
customer-facing e-commerce application. We use PHP, Laravel, MySQL, React,
Gatsby.js, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Stripe, and more.

To apply or learn more, email me directly at ericfamiglietti@butcherbox.com.

------
adrianabanda
Oden Technologies | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://oden.io/careers](https://oden.io/careers) We are on the brink of the
next industrial revolution.

Manufacturing has long been an analog world, but this is about to change. By
introducing machines to the digital world, there’s a staggering opportunity
for efficiency and production leaps. Oden is driving this revolution. We’re on
a mission to eliminate waste in manufacturing.

We are a manufacturing analytics company that combines industrial IoT and
modern, cloud-based analytics into one simple platform for manufacturers to
monitor and optimize production in real-time.

At this time we're looking for a Senior Frontend Engineer and a DevOps
Engineer to help us solve a widening array of problems on our tech stack built
on embedded linux devices and Google Cloud Platform. Our engineers work on
everything from building machine learning and data science pipelines to
writing system software to control factory floor machines based on real-time
decisions made in our edge compute devices. Our backend is primarily written
in Go and Python.

Apply on our site or send your resume to hello@oden.io

------
jjmata
Microverse | Remote only | Full time Microverse is a global, distributed
school for software developers that doesn't charge students anything until
they get hired.

The company is backed by Y Combinator and other top tier investors from
Silicon Valley, and the team works remotely from more than 7 countries.

We have full-time students in 70+ countries, thousands of applicants per month
from ~200 countries, and graduates from Nigeria to Mexico that have increased
their salaries by 2-10x after completing the program.

We currently are hiring for several roles: Head of Marketing, Content &
Communications || Technical Career Coach || Head of Business Development &
Partnerships || Full-Stack Software Developer.

We offer: Opportunity to join a rapidly growing company and shape our
direction and organization || The opportunity to join the whole team at
company retreats somewhere around the world once every nine months or so ||
Work alongside a fully distributed team that lives all around the world and is
from 7 different countries.

Apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/microverse/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/microverse/jobs/)

------
kingrolo
Django Developer - REMOTE but bonus points if you can get to London sometimes.

Wildfish - [https://wildfish.com](https://wildfish.com)

We're a London based consultancy who work exclusively with Django. We're
looking for a full stack developer to join us permanently but will consider
freelancer too.

Primarily you'll be working on our client sites maintaining and developing
Django web applications and mobile APIs, but also working on some of our own
products and open source work.

Everyone in our organisation is technical, all of us working remotely,
although it's handy if you're within distance of London for meetings
occasionally. We're ideally looking for someone in the UK, but will possibly
consider someone overseas with excellent English in a similar timezone.

Some of the things we use, which it would be good for you to know some of:

\- Python/Django [Essential]

\- HTML/CSS/Javascript [Essential]

\- React

\- PostgreSQL

\- Docker/Kubernetes

\- Ubuntu Linux Server Admin

You'll need to be able to work autonomously, so it's important that you're the
sort of person who has attention to detail and can be self motivated. The most
important thing is that you must be passionate about your craft, and eager to
share and learn with others who feel the same.

Please email work@wildfish.com, including the salary or rate you're looking
for, along with a list of 3 Django apps you like to use in projects, and a
link to any code you have available online. Thanks.

------
rwhitman
Sunrise Integration | Software Developers, Project Managers, Analysts |
Hollywood, Los Angeles, CA | Full-time | Onsite & Remote |
[https://www.sunriseintegration.com](https://www.sunriseintegration.com)

We are SaaS app developers, specialized in enterprise data integrations for
e-commerce and logistics but branching out a bit. Data integrations are our
business, but we are truly a full-service dev shop and have a very nimble
team, great developer-centric culture, with a high bar for engineering ability
and creativity. We also own, develop and operate our own suite of enterprise
SaaS products.

Sunrise Integration's sweet spot right now is developing Shopify applications
& middleware layers for logistics companies and enterprise-focused SaaS
startups. We have built solutions for DHL, Live Nation, Pitney Bowes and
incubated many startups.

Looking for well rounded developers with a pragmatic mindset, strong database
skills, quick ability to pick up new APIs and a positive attitude. We use
every platform under the sun.. points if you've worked with ERP, CRM, WMS,
EDI, security compliance, can write multiple languages like Node, PHP, C++,
Python, Golang etc and/or know DevOps, systems, solutions architecture,
microservices and designing APIs. Biggest skill needs right now are React,
Laravel and MS SQL Server.

Also looking for technical project managers on-site and a business analyst to
help draft tech requirements. Bonus points if you know e-commerce.

Our team is in Hollywood in Los Angeles. We are all on-site but opening up to
remote workers within a 3 hour time difference of USA Pacific time.

Interested? Email me at ron@sunriseintegration.com

------
simon_just
Just Technologies | Oslo, Norway | Full-Time, On-Site |
[https://gojust.com](https://gojust.com)

Just is a B2B SaaS fintech company headquartered in Oslo, building financial
risk management systems for corporate treasurers. We are a small team of
experienced engineers, designers & data scientists, who love building great
software, learning new things, and having fun while we do it. We are well-
funded, have many large corporate customers, and are growing rapidly to enable
our international expansion.

We use Go, gRPC, React, Stencil.js & GraphQL, and run Kubernetes on GCP. You
can read more about our stack here: [https://medium.com/@s_a_j/technology-at-
just-498218c38cbe](https://medium.com/@s_a_j/technology-at-just-498218c38cbe)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer: [https://www.gojust.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://www.gojust.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.gojust.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.gojust.com/careers/software-engineer/)

\- QA Engineer: [https://www.gojust.com/careers/qa-
engineer/](https://www.gojust.com/careers/qa-engineer/)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [https://www.gojust.com/careers/site-
reliability-engineer/](https://www.gojust.com/careers/site-reliability-
engineer/)

We would love to hear from you at careers@gojust.com

------
myopolisinfo
Myopolis | Mobile Engineer - React-Native | Brookfield, WI | ONSITE | Full-
time

We’re pre-launch software company that is focused on helping local businesses
connect and communicate with their customers. To do this we are solving real
world problems of connecting local businesses with their customers on and
offline.

We’re building the foundation of our engineering team and we’re looking for
engineers who like to be a part of a small, but productive team! We’re looking
for people who have a background in building successful products, and an
inclination to move fast and iterate.

You Will:

* Collaborate with peers across the company - from sales, to marketing, and operations. * Participate in product decisions on strategy and design * Be willing to learn new technologies and be resourceful at finding solutions * Have an entrepreneurial spirit

Qualifications:

* Solid React Native experience * Strong understanding of JavaScript and a JavaScript MVC framework such as Angular, React, Vue * REST API development experience * Native Android/iOS development experience/ability is a plus * Desired (not required), GitHub profile or link to open source work

Please apply by emailing us at info@myopolis.com

------
Tessian
Tessian | London | On-Site | Visa Sponsorship (all roles!)

Tessian is building the first Human Layer Security platform!

Big Data Engineer | London

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/eb287b70-f50a-40ad-96fe-4a8363...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/eb287b70-f50a-40ad-96fe-4a8363ad710d)

Security Lead Engineer | London

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/194975bf-8a5e-4772-8292-da34dc...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/194975bf-8a5e-4772-8292-da34dc98d3ef)

Site Reliability Lead | London

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/ab892f45-8037-4daf-981f-59bb6d...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/ab892f45-8037-4daf-981f-59bb6d51d7ce)

C# .NET Engineer | London

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/b2c73986-66d1-4556-942a-19f05e...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/b2c73986-66d1-4556-942a-19f05eba23c5)

Integrations Product Manager | London

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/c446246e-0326-4739-88f9-6cd864...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/c446246e-0326-4739-88f9-6cd86466af97)

For a full list of our roles please visit tessian.com/careers!

------
claysolutions1
Salto KS | [https://saltoks.com/](https://saltoks.com/) | Amsterdam, NL |
DevOps/SR Engineer | full-time | VISA | ONSITE

At SALTO KS we’re building the future of access control. Our core mission is
to grant easy access for businesses anywhere around the world, in a logical
and user-friendly way. As a platform company we build world-class APIs and
facilitate industry leaders to integrate cloud-based access control to their
businesses. Security, stability and scalability are our driving principles.

We’re looking for DevOps engineers or SRE focusing on redundancy and
scalability. Working within the SALTO KS software development team, you’ll be
implementing infrastructure as code, moving SALTO KS’s architecture towards a
microservices based architecture hosted in a containerised way. You’ll get to
work in a scrum team that consists of best-in-class developers, enabling the
team to work in a highly productive manner. You will elevate SALTO KS’s cloud
infrastructure (Azure) and enable the development team to continuously deploy
new features by programming (automated) tools.

Requirements are: -Experience with and understanding of cloud hosting,
preferably with Azure -Experience with containers (Docker), MariaDB,
Kubernetes and in setting up Kubernetes clusters -Self-steering and analytical
attitude and a natural interest for new technologies -Strong knowledge in the
area of Continuous Integration/Delivery with tools such as Jenkins, Ansible,
Bitbucket -Knowledge of agile development methodologies & tools (Scrum,
Kanban, Jira)

For more information, please visit: [https://jobs.saltoks.com/devops-
engineer-1](https://jobs.saltoks.com/devops-engineer-1)

------
nfm
UsabilityHub | Melbourne, Australia | Senior Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

UsabilityHub is hiring senior engineers to join our team in Melbourne. If
you’re not familiar, we help businesses (including Amazon, NASA, and Reddit)
be more human-centered by making user research easy to conduct and fun to
participate in.

We’re a bootstrapped, profitable, and sustainable company, with a focus on
building great products, not chasing growth for the sake of it.

Ideally you’re a generalist who is capable across back-end (Ruby, Rails,
Postgres) and front-end (Typescript, React, Redux, Webpack), but if you
specialize in one area and are still getting up to speed in the other, don’t
let that dissuade you from applying. It’s more meaningful to us that you’re a
great developer and a keen learner.

We’re offering…

\- Competitive salary

\- Employee profit sharing

\- Choice of working 4 day week, 9 day fortnight or full-time hours

\- Flexibility around working from home

\- Generous paid parental leave (14 wks primary / 6 wks secondary)

\- Warm, friendly and relaxed team

For more info, and to apply, see the full job listing:
[https://usabilityhub.com/careers/senior-fullstack-
engineer](https://usabilityhub.com/careers/senior-fullstack-engineer)

------
khalilravanna
The Predictive Index | Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer | Westwood,
MA/Boston, MA | ONSITE COMPANY The Predictive Index (PI) is a technology
company that gives business leaders access to the people science, data, and
strategy they need to make objective hiring decisions, design great teams and
culture, and reach their strategic business goals. PI has more than 7,000
customers, including Nissan, Citizens Bank, DocuSign, Subway, 47 Brand, Blue
Cross Blue Shield, and Omni Hotels—across 142+ countries, and has undergone
more than 500 validity studies.

Passion, teamwork, and energy are at the core of who we are. Our team embraces
and takes pride in the power of The Predictive Index and its impact on
workplace relationships and culture. We are our best case study.

If you are looking to join a company that is innovative, expects you to think
outside of the box and empowers its employees to act, this could be the
opportunity for you. At the Predictive Index, we embrace an employee-centric
culture that has fun, works hard and accomplishes a lot. Our employees, their
careers and their life outside of work, are our priorities.

Tech Crunch post on $50M funding in February:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-
bring...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-bring...).

POSITIONS

\- Devops Engineer: [https://grnh.se/f7576e9e2](https://grnh.se/f7576e9e2)

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/0db2828d2](https://grnh.se/0db2828d2)

Contact: wotto+hackernews AT predictiveindex.com

------
goodoldboys
Guide Informatics | Full-stack software developer | PT/FT | Remote

Guide Informatics is a small (one-man) software consulting company. About 3
years ago I was fortunate enough to start working for a computational
biologist who consults for several biotech companies in the genome-editing
(CRISPR/Cas9) space. Together we build software that allows their scientists
to organize, analyze, and visualize their data.

We're at the point now where we need additional help from a software
standpoint, and so we're looking to bring someone on to the team.

Our stack is Python/JavaScript, and experience with the following technologies
would be ideal:

* Django

* Vue.js

* Postgres/MySQL

* AWS

Any experience with the following would be a plus but not necessary:

* Pandas

* R

* Data Visualization tools (D3, charts.js, etc)

Ideally we'd love to find someone that would eventually want to work for us on
a full-time basis (we have way more work than we can handle), but to get
started we'd prefer a short term contract or part-time W2 employment
(specifics TBD based on several factors).

This is a remote gig but does require that you be legally allowed to work in
the US, and we'd prefer if you were in a time zone close to pacific.

If interested, send a resume and a quick intro about yourself to
jordan@guideinformatics.com.

------
wwjob
Waitwhile | Software Engineer, Backend | San Francisco/Stockholm, Sweden |
Remote | waitwhile.com

At Waitwhile, we work on tools to eliminate the 1 Trillion hours that people
spend waiting in lines every year.

Waitwhile is looking for a Backend Engineer to build features, design and
implement API methods, and improve the performance and reliability of our
systems as we rapidly scale our product and organization.

We build our app using Nodejs, Firebase, Firestore and Linux on GCP. We’re
still a small cross-functional team who genuinely enjoys working together to
make Waitwhile a better product and you’ll be our first engineer hire, which
leaves room to really shape the work you will be doing. We are looking for
people that understand that simplicity and reliability are aspects of a system
to be carefully calculated with every decision made.

This is a full time remote position right now but an opportunity to relocate
to Stockholm (Sweden) or San Francisco should open up in the future.

More info and how to apply: [https://waitwhile.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://waitwhile.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
theengco
London | UK | onsite: [https://angel.co/company/the-engineering-
company/jobs](https://angel.co/company/the-engineering-company/jobs)

Software Engineering: \- Senior, Mid-level, and Junior \- Skills needed (at
least two of): Cloud, Geometry, UI/UX, Abstraction Layers, Unreal 4, Cross-
language Integration

Mechanical/Electrical/General Engineering: \- Mid-level and Junior \- Skills
needed (at least two of): CAD/CFD/COMSOL/FEA, Programming (Cpp/Java), PCB
Design, Industrial/Automotive/Manufacturing Design

General/Open: \- Talent Acquisition \- Product Manager

The Engineering Company was founded under the belief that a future where
everyone can develop cutting-edge industrial hardware will open up to new
horizons in engineering.

We are a team of software and mechanical engineers that have worked on the
cutting edge of both industries at places including: Google, McLaren
Automotive, Improbable, Imperial College, Barcelona Supercomputing Center and
BP.

[https://www.theengineeringcompany.com/](https://www.theengineeringcompany.com/)

------
armansu
HORA.AI | Gurgaon, India | Head of Engineering | Salary + equity | Full-time |
Onsite | [http://hora.ai/](http://hora.ai/)

We're building an Android application to provide credit & personal cash loans
to 100M skilled blue collar workers in India. The massive problem we are
solving: 79% of Indians do not have credit scores. Our founding team consists
of 3 Princeton-educated successful serial entrepreneurs and ACM ICPC World
Finalist. Our investors include Amit Singhal (former Global Head of Search at
Google) and Yuvraj Singh (co-founder of DMI Finance, 850M AUM NBFC). Our main
innovations lie in credit underwriting, shaping intent, and novel ways to do
collections and distribution.

Head of Engineering is a hands-on role which involves writing backend code,
leading the backend and Android teams, and work closely with founders as well
as Head of Collections, Head of Credit and Head of Data Science. We have been
working on the product for a year now and are ready to launch. Our tech stack
is node.js, TypeScript, GraphQL, Postgres, Python for data processing, AWS.

Say hi: arman@hora.ai

------
Amount
Amount | Senior Software Engineer | LA | Full-time | On-site

Since 2012, Avant has connected customers to over $5 billion through 800,000
transactions and counting. In 2015, Avant leveraged our expertise and
developed Amount as a new solution for banks who wanted to go digital in
months instead of years. As an industry-leading technology company, Amount has
grown rapidly with customers who collectively manage close to $1T in US assets
and are servicing more than 25 million customers. To better align each company
for future success Amount and Avant have made the decision to separate,
becoming independently operating companies in order to focus each on their
long term growth and goals.

Come join an organization with visionary leadership and FinTech disruptors as
we continue to reinvent and innovate the consumer lending industry with
groundbreaking and savvy solutions!

Apply directly here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/amount/ee104d22-78dc-43b8-a2dd-259deb4...](https://jobs.lever.co/amount/ee104d22-78dc-43b8-a2dd-259deb477c83)

If you have any questions, you can reach out directly to me at
alan.good@amount.com

------
tnolet
Checkly | Full Stack JavaScript Engineer | Berlin, Germany OR Remote |
[https://checklyhq.com/](https://checklyhq.com/)

Checkly is an API and site transaction monitoring SAAS for modern DevOps
teams. We combine in-depth API monitoring with scripted browser transactions
using Puppeteer. Our goal is to be the default active monitoring platform for
developers.

We’re a young company but growing rapidly with some exciting customers joining
us every month. You’ll work on our fronted, backend and infra. We also build &
maintain a popular (6.5k stars) open source browser extension
[https://github.com/checkly/puppeteer-
recorder](https://github.com/checkly/puppeteer-recorder)

Here is the open role: \- Full Stack Javascript Engineer:
[https://checklyhq.com/jobs/full-stack-javascript-
engineer-20...](https://checklyhq.com/jobs/full-stack-javascript-
engineer-2019/)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Vue.js, Postgres, Heroku, AWS Lambda, SNS, S3 and SQS.

Please email your resume & motivation to: jobs@checklyhq.com

------
singleops
SingleOps | Fullstack Engineer | Atlanta, GA | REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://singleops.com/careers/](https://singleops.com/careers/) SingleOps is
a rapidly growing, Atlanta based, SaaS platform for mobile field workforces
like tree care services, landscaping, pest control, healthcare — anyone who
regularly coordinates employees in the field. The platform combines estimates,
scheduling, time tracking, CRM, invoicing, and QuickBooks syncing with a
mobile-first interface for teams on the go. Think of it as a cloud-ERP
solution like NetSuite, but much easier to use and geared towards field
service companies. We've found our niche in the Green space and are looking to
scale and double our entire team this year. We're looking for a full stack
software engineer, as well as other sales, marketing, and customer success
positions. You can fill out the form at
[https://singleops.com/careers/](https://singleops.com/careers/) or email me
directly at adam@singleops.com

------
hpvic03
AdQuick | Senior Software Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Full-time |
Venice, CA | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.adquick.com](https://www.adquick.com)

AdQuick is building the AdWords for Billboards.

We've built software that makes it easy for marketers to plan a traditional
direct buy of outdoor ads, and now we're working on software that will enable
marketers & business owners to place ads on real-world digital screens
_programmatically_ in real-time, via software or APIs.

This is a totally new market that's rapidly growing, especially as digital
screens get cheaper and as Facebook and Google Ad CPMs continue to get
expensive and saturated.

A little about us: AdQuick is an Instacart-mafia company – the initial co-
founders met there, and we've since hired several other folks that used to
work there with us.

We're 3 years old, we have 30 people total and an engineering team of 11.
We've raised 3M in funding from Garry Tan & Alexis Ohanian's VC firm,
Initialized Capital.

We're looking for:

\- Experience in Ruby, Rails, React, Webpack, Postgres or similar
technologies. TypeScript and Ruby Sorbet experience are also welcomed.

\- 3+ years experience working on production systems

\- People who actively want the startup experience: taking a lot of ownership,
having a big impact, and building amazing products that customers love.

Fill out our quick google form here if this sounds interesting to you!

[https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8](https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8)

------
mrdrmuffin
HealthRhythms | Senior Android Engineer | NYC | Full-time ONSITE

At HealthRhythms [[https://healthrhythms.com](https://healthrhythms.com)] we
are working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health.
Our products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analysis and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data from their mobile phones. We are funded
by the NIH and we work with researchers, hospital/healthsystems, as well as
pharma companies.

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole.

[Android Engineer]
[https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/android.pdf](https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/android.pdf)

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
deadSirius
Bridge Intelligence | North Brunswick, NJ | Fullstack Software Engineer |
ONSITE | [https://bridge-intel.com/](https://bridge-intel.com/) | 90k-160k

We are a software company that provides asset management solutions for the
infrastructure and transportation industry.

We are self-funded and have been growing for about 3 yrs at an explosive rate.
Come join us and be a part of revolutionizing an industry.

Qualifications/Requirements: - Expertise in at least one object-oriented
language - Experience with Javascript Framework(s) - Experience with Git -
Understanding of responsive design.

Our technology stack is the following: - C# (ASP.NET, .NET Core), SQL Server,
JavaScript (Kendo UI, Bootstrap, jQuery), Azure, Github

You can see the full job offer at the following links:

[https://www.bridge-intel.com/software-developer](https://www.bridge-
intel.com/software-developer) [https://www.bridge-intel.com/senior-software-
developer](https://www.bridge-intel.com/senior-software-developer)

Contact us at careers@bridge-intel.com

PS: You should be authorized to work in the US

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco / DC |
Full-time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. Our technical challenges are complex
and compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of
lives. We partner with healthcare plans, providers, and the government. Data
can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with empathy.
Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers, and
providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable for
millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Product Security Engineer (SF)

* Infrastructure Engineer (SF or DC)

* Software Engineer - Web Engineering (SF)

* Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure (SF)

* Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded.

Questions? Contact via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
alexh1
Datawallet GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | Onsite | €50-€80k |
[https://datawallet.com](https://datawallet.com)

Datawallet offers an end-to-end data consent and identity management platform
which helps companies to navigate an increasingly complicated patchwork of
data regulation and consumer expectations. Privacy, data and marketing
officers alike can increase customer trust by utilizing Datawallet's hassle-
free, drag-and-drop workflow interface. The Datawallet admin dashboard
provides a customizable user interface to access the scalable, real-time data
change-log with a single source of truth across the enterprise, based on
blockchain technology.

Help us jumpstart the virtuous cycle of trust and data with irreproachable,
ethical data practices.

With most of us wearing many hats in our day to day work, we're looking for
experienced software engineers at all levels of the stack. Proficiency with
any of the following will be essential:

\- Node.js and Go

\- AWS (ECS, S3, AmazonMQ, RDS, SQS and Lambda are our most used technologies
from AWS)

\- Docker

\- Cosmos SDK (Polkadot experience also welcomed)

\- Terraform

\- Browser extensions

\- Continuous integration / development

To apply send an email to careers@datawallet.com

------
skool_
Skool | Senior Backend & Frontend Engineers | Los Angeles (LA) | Full Time |
Onsite | 155k-260k

    
    
      * Problem: Education systems are gatekept, expensive, slow, outdated, unpersonalized.
      * Mission: To democratize education, instill lifelong learning and collectively educate Earth.
      * Product: Social learning network that incentivizes intelligence and contribution, not fame.
      * Traction: Validated idea, early dev stage, CEO with $30m/y e-learning company, 6y exp.
      * Funding: $10M bootstrapped.
      * Stack: Golang backend, React frontend, various datastores.
      * Values: Student obsession, laser-focus, high standards, long-term thinking, stay lean, scientific reasoning, ALL in, full transparency, question everything, invent impossible.
    

Want to join a team of thinker-doer engineers with a hatred of bureaucracy and
a bias for building, on a quest to educate Earth? We’re looking for Senior
Frontend (React) and Backend (Go) Engineers to join our small self-organizing
team.

Above market pay, ownership via RSU’s, superb benefits, relocation allowance,
lots of sun.

Interested? Send us an email hackernews@skool.com

------
Strinh102
Sensei | Santa Monica, CA | Full Time | On-site |
[https://sensei.com/|](https://sensei.com/|)

About Us: Sensei is here to guide you towards greater wellbeing. Founded by
Dr. David Agus and Larry Ellison, our ecosystem of products and experiences is
designed with one intention: to empower you to grow well. What guides us is a
belief that knowledge is the greatest tool in health, and that technology
allows us to unlock deeper insights.

Open Position: Senior Front End Engineer

We are looking for a Front-End Engineer to help us create the future of
wellness and agriculture working on technology for our retreat and farms.

This engineer will merge a passion & empathy for our users with attention to
detail, velocity in prototyping, and close collaboration with product & design
to build world class product experiences — all in service of guiding our users
to greater wellbeing.

Please apply using this link:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sensei/jobs/4495767002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sensei/jobs/4495767002)

Let me know if you have any questions as well!

~~~
k4runa
The website comes up blank when you include | in the link, it should just be
[https://sensei.com](https://sensei.com) so you should look at updating the
router to include a 404 page for bad links.

------
marcobartolini
SKA Organisation | [https://skatelescope.org](https://skatelescope.org) |
Software Quality Engineer | Manchester - UK | ONSITE | Full-time

The Square Kilometre Array (SKA) is a global project to build a multi-purpose
radio telescope that will play a major role in answering key questions in
modern astrophysics and cosmology. Thirteen countries are now participating in
the project, with others engaged in discussions regarding possible membership.
Facilities for the new telescope will be located in South Africa and
Australia, with our headquarters in a purpose-built building at Jodrell Bank,
Cheshire, UK. SKA HQ currently houses around 90 staff but has just undergone a
major expansion to accommodate up to 150 staff as the project moves towards
construction and operation of the SKA telescopes.

Negotiations between the governments of SKA member countries to establish the
SKA Observatory as an Inter-Governmental Organisation (IGO) have recently
concluded; the IGO is expected to be established in late 2020.

The SKA software is being designed and developed by a number of teams that are
located world-wide. In order to ensure software is developed, tested, and
integrated coherently and smoothly, the SKA Organisation must clearly define
our expectations with a well-defined set of processes and tools.. This
activity will be supported by a small team at the SKA Organisation, acting as
part of the SAFe System Team, developing and maintaining the Continuous
Integration and Delivery platform used by agile development teams.

Full job description and application instructions:
[https://recruitment.skatelescope.org/vacancy/software-
qualit...](https://recruitment.skatelescope.org/vacancy/software-quality-
engineer-405613.html)

------
seibelj
Poloniex | Crypto Wallet Engineer | Boston, MA, USA | On Site | Full Time |
[https://poloniex.com/](https://poloniex.com/)

Poloniex was recently spun out of Circle into its own company with $100
million in backing [https://medium.com/poloniex/poloniex-spins-out-from-
circle-w...](https://medium.com/poloniex/poloniex-spins-out-from-circle-with-
new-backing-global-focus-5a19357bdaee)

I manage all wallet related engineering teams and am looking for new engineers
to assist. Our stack is Java and our application for managing all of the
blockchains is very sophisticated. This is very interesting software to work
on, and if you are into cryptocurrency and blockchain in Boston, there is no
better place to do it.

We don't have the jobs posted yet on the official careers page
([https://poloniex.careers/](https://poloniex.careers/)) but feel free to
email me directly at jseibel@poloniex.com if interested (all recruiters
contacting me are ignored and marked as spam).

------
wheaties
Arena|Baltimore, MD or New York, NY|Onsite|Full
time|Developer|[https://arena.io/careers](https://arena.io/careers)

Tech stack: OCaml, Python, AWS

CI/CD ready: Yes

Area: HR, bias, machine learning

Profitable: Yes, however, changing to growth mode.

Team size: 10 devs, 5 data science

Benefits: WFH, 401k, real healthcare, and 40hr work weeks (no seriously, go
home)

Company job sales pitch: While the labor market today typically relies on
signals from resumes, we apply large amounts of data and cutting-edge data
science to transform the way people are identified, hired, and deployed—a
change that has the potential to transform the largest labor market in the
U.S. Leveraged in over 500 healthcare facilities, including Mt. Sinai Health
System, Adventist HealthCare and Sunrise Senior Living, our clients have
experienced a median 38% reduction in employee turnover and generated millions
in cost savings. We might be focused on the healthcare industry today, that is
only the beginning. With a quickly growing business, proven leadership team,
well-respected client base and strong venture-backing, Arena is positioned to
rewire the labor market.

------
GrandRounds
Grand Rounds | [https://grandrounds.com](https://grandrounds.com) | Mobile,
Android Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

Grand Rounds is a new kind of healthcare company. Founded in 2011, the company
is on a mission to raise the standard of healthcare for everyone, everywhere.
The Grand Rounds team goes above and beyond to connect and guide people to the
highest quality healthcare available for themselves and their loved ones.
Grand Rounds creates products and services that give people the best possible
healthcare experience.

Named a 2016, 2018, AND 2019 Best Place to Work by Glassdoor and Rock Health’s
2018 Fastest Growing Company, Grand Rounds works with inspiring employers and
doctors to empower them to be the change agents we need to make our shared
vision a reality.

We're hiring mobile engineers, particularly Android. Come be an early hire as
we build out our mobile team.

Apply via [https://jobs.lever.co/grandrounds?lever-
via=8_kr8Yp6nh](https://jobs.lever.co/grandrounds?lever-via=8_kr8Yp6nh)

Be sure to mention this post!

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Backend Engineer, Software Architect,
VP Product, VP Marketing

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~40-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help developers build software quickly and painlessly

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Senior backend engineer

\- Software architect

\- VP Product

\- VP Marketing

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Washington, D.C. Metro Area | Full-time | ONSITE
(Flexible) | VISA | Can sponsor visas

Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial Intelligence (AI) company that
specializes in the application of machine learning models for biological
applications such as genome engineering and drug discovery.

Netrias is working on the development of novel machine and deep learning
algorithms to integrate and analyze large datasets in the life sciences. We
are seeking a talented Senior Data Scientist with a background in biology or
Senior Bioinformatician with a strong data science background that can lead
and contribute to the development of machine learning algorithms and
technologies for biomarker discovery. You will be working directly with the
Chief Data Scientist in defining and executing the AI capabilities of the
company. See our job ad for more details:

Senior Data Scientist / Bioinformatician:
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/)

I am the hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com.

------
nika1368
O2Funds | Technical Lead | San Francisco/Bay Area | Fintech | Onsite

If you are looking to join a promising start up as part of the founding team
and shape the direction of an industry here is your opportunity!

O2Funds is set to change the way wealth management portfolios are created for
retail investors. It's time for innovation in this >$2.7 trillion industry
where traditional portfolio diversification fails to provide value in current
economic environment. Our methodology has attracted top finance professors
including Stanford.

\- Previous role as Senior engineer or Lead at an early stage tech, hedge
fund, or fintech company or senior engineer with skills and desire to take the
next step

\- A background or interest in building large-scale, real-time, and
distributed applications is desired.

\- Experience developing high-performance, multi-threaded applications using
several programming languages including C++.

Please review detailed requirements and submit your application here:
[https://angel.co/l/2muMDg](https://angel.co/l/2muMDg)

I am the CEO and will be personally reviewing applications for the best fit.

------
dstevens00
Servosity | Lead Software Engineer | Remote or Greenville, SC | Full-time |
REMOTE

At Servosity, we’re building the Business Continuity platform of the future.
We believe that servers and infrastructure should be UnCrashable®. We’re
disrupting a stodgy, old industry with our cutting edge, patented technology.
Come join us!

Our Software engineering team is small and growing. Here’s what it's like to
be on the team:

“At Servosity, I get to work on a small team with friendly and knowledgeable
people. There are exciting technical challenges, and the rest of the team is
very responsive when I have questions for them. It's a fun place to work.”

Daniel (Full Stack Dev @ Servosity)

Technologies:

* Contribute to OSS * C * Python * Rust * AWS * GCP * Azure & others

Bonus Points: * Hands-on experience with Windows Driver Development *
Experience with Windows VSS * Experience with ZFS or DRBD

Joins us!
[https://www.servosity.com/careers/jobs](https://www.servosity.com/careers/jobs)

More about me:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dstevens/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dstevens/)

------
sangerSCB
Santa Cruz Bicycles and Cervelo Cycles | Full-Stack Developer | Salt Lake
City, UT | On Site | Full Time

Santa Cruz Bicycles, Juliana Bicycles, and Cervelo Cycles’ SLC-based digital
team is hiring a full-stack developer to create new online experiences for
customers across our brands. As the next member of our team you will design
and build new responsive and accessible experiences in React and Gatsby, as
well as develop strategies and patterns to migrate legacy interfaces to a
modern tech stack.

As we migrate to a headless CMS, we need talented full stack developers who
are interested in owning development, from UI to deployment.

We offer great benefits that include 100% paid health, dental, and vision
insurance, 401K matching, monthly employee events and major discounts on bikes
and bike gear.

We offer a relaxed working environment, local singletrack, and the opportunity
to work with a group of bike enthusiasts.

[https://santacruzbicycles.applytojob.com/apply/fcRw5mHreZ/Fu...](https://santacruzbicycles.applytojob.com/apply/fcRw5mHreZ/FullStack-
Developer?source=Hackernews)

------
danieljohnwhite
SO1 GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Perm | Full Time | Onsite

SO1 has built the most advanced AI targeting engine for personalized price-
promotions in retail. We are a diverse team of about 30 software engineers,
DevOps engineers, machine learners, data scientists, and business
professionals. We are currently looking for permanent, full-time employees to
complement our existing team and make a real difference in a multi-billion-
dollar industry. Sounds interesting? The following roles are currently open:

Data Engineer (m/f/x): [https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-362148-data-engineer-
mfx](https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-362148-data-engineer-mfx)

Senior Software Developer (m/f/x): [https://www.so1.ai/join-
us/#op-354876-senior-software-develo...](https://www.so1.ai/join-
us/#op-354876-senior-software-development-engineer-mfx)

DevOps Engineer (m/f/x): [https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-333935-devops-
engineer-mfx-](https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-333935-devops-engineer-mfx-)

(Senior) Data Scientist: [https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-327333-senior-data-
scientist-...](https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-327333-senior-data-scientist-
mfx)

Senior Machine Learning Engineer: [https://www.so1.ai/join-
us/#op-152136-senior-machine-learnin...](https://www.so1.ai/join-
us/#op-152136-senior-machine-learning-engineer-mfx)

We welcome you to apply even if you are not currently in Germany, but wish to
relocate to be with our team in Berlin.

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, Atlanta, and London | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com)

Samsara builds sensor systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use
software to help businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations
online. We aim to make sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume,
so our customers can deploy them by the millions and in places they've never
been used before.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

See all of our open roles:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara?t=fe045f341](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara?t=fe045f341)

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

------
joshpadnick
Gruntwork | 100% Remote | Full-time | Full-stack engineers |
[https://gruntwork.io](https://gruntwork.io)

At Gruntwork, we aim to improve humanity's most important invention: Software.
Our product enables software teams to launch and maintain production-grade
cloud infrastructure in days, not months.

We create the building blocks that devs and DevOps engineers can use to make
launching in the cloud 10x better / faster / easier. We think of our work as
creating a new paradigm for how DevOps can be done, one that leverages the
insight that so many companies re-invent so much of the foundations that
software engineers need to build and launch their apps. We work primarily with
AWS, GCP, K8s, Terraform, Go, Typescript, and React, and introduce new tech as
needed. We’re a small team (~15 people), but our clients include the United
Nations, Adobe, TicketMaster, Verizon, and lots of startups.

We are profitable, self-funded (no investors, no debt), pay salaries, equity,
and bonuses according to transparent formulas, and are very focused on
building a company we're proud of. We are 100% remote, with half our team in
the USA and half in Europe/Africa. We have company-wide in-person meetups
every few months. We welcome applicants from all backgrounds.

Our measure of a successful Grunt is (1) think like an owner, (2) make impact,
(3) communicate effectively, (4) be a good person. If this sounds like you,
we're hiring full stack-software engineers:

\- Software Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Principal Software Engineer

Learn more at [https://gruntwork.io/careers/](https://gruntwork.io/careers/)

------
bbhughes12
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate, cryptoassets,
venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Senior Ruby Engineer: [https://grnh.se/0e7191e51](https://grnh.se/0e7191e51)

Cloud Engineer: [https://grnh.se/a8d6867a1](https://grnh.se/a8d6867a1)

Research Developer: [https://grnh.se/b3c1eba11](https://grnh.se/b3c1eba11)

Linux Systems Engineer: [https://grnh.se/83ca61981](https://grnh.se/83ca61981)

Network Engineer (Data Capture):
[https://grnh.se/b107442a1](https://grnh.se/b107442a1)

Check out our website to learn more and see additional positions: www.drw.com.

~~~
throwaway520215
Your "Senior Ruby Engineer" and "Cloud Engineer" positions have no job
description or expectations for applicant qualifications. Where can I find
this information?

------
dminor
Boulder Care | Full Stack Developers, React Native Engineers, Product Manager
| Portland OR | Full-time onsite |
[https://boulder.care](https://boulder.care)

Come work for Boulder Care!

Boulder Care is a digital health platform for treating opioid addiction. We
are a well funded seed-stage VC-backed company with the opportunity to build a
massive business. Our healthcare system spends billions of dollars combating
the opioid epidemic.

Opioid overdose is the leading cause of death for Americans under 50, but
fewer than 10% of patients who need treatment are receiving it. Boulder is
closing this gap by providing high-quality medication-based treatment via a
digital platform.

Our platform is built on React and React Native. We are seeking engineers with
experience in these technologies:

[https://boulder.care/careers/react-native-
developer](https://boulder.care/careers/react-native-developer)

[https://boulder.care/careers/senior-react-native-
developer](https://boulder.care/careers/senior-react-native-developer)

[https://boulder.care/careers/full-stack-software-
engineer](https://boulder.care/careers/full-stack-software-engineer)

We are also looking for our first Product Manager.

[https://boulder.care/careers/product-
manager](https://boulder.care/careers/product-manager)

Apply via the links above, or email me your resume (address in profile) and
I'll pass it along to the right person.

------
TpTEngineering
Teachers Pay Teachers | EdTech | NYC | Onsite

About TpT: We’re unlocking the power of educator-created content. More than 3
out of 4 teachers in the U.S., Canada, and Australia come to TpT every year to
get teacher-tested, engaging, and rigorous materials. What began as a humble
exchange for teachers looking to share lesson plans has since exploded into a
massive marketplace where teachers have created more than 4 million resources
for all aspects of PreK-12 education. More than six million educators
worldwide (including teachers, administrators, and parents) have downloaded
TpT resources more than a billion times.

Roles: We’re hiring for a variety of roles; including Engineering Managers,
Senior Front-End Engineers, Senior Search Engineers, and more!

Apply here
[https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)
For more info: [https://www.builtinnyc.com/company/teachers-pay-
teachers](https://www.builtinnyc.com/company/teachers-pay-teachers)

------
gafferongames
Network Next | Golang and C/C++ Programmers | Troy, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Network Next is the marketplace for premium network transit. Our marketplace,
running in Google cloud and written in Golang, finds the best path for each
session every 10 seconds via a bidding process.

Come work with us as we implement our new vision for the internet, one where
networks compete on performance and price to carry traffic.

Our beachhead is games with low latency, real-time traffic. Our customers are
game developers who integrate our open source SDK:
[https://github.com/networknext/sdk](https://github.com/networknext/sdk)

We have openings for Golang engineers and engineers who work in low-level
linux networking in C/C++ (DPDK/eBPF).

Also, why Troy, NY? In short, low cost of living and a great area to live
which is rapidly gentrifying. [https://www.networknext.com/post/network-next-
hiring-talent-...](https://www.networknext.com/post/network-next-hiring-
talent-in-troy-ny)

If interested, please email me, the CEO directly: glenn@networknext.com

cheers

\- Glenn

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health | New York, USA | Full-time |
[https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/](https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/)

We are looking for a Data Engineer to help us scale our data product across
data collection, normalization, and modeling efforts. A best-in-class ETL
pipeline is core to our ability to build a great product and have a meaningful
impact on healthcare decisions.

What we’re looking for:

\- Passion and drive to simplify healthcare by building products that increase
access to care and power every healthcare decision to be high-quality, cost-
effective, and convenient

\- Commitment to Ribbon Health company values, working on an exceptional team,
and building an exceptional company

\- Grit, hustle, desire, and relevant past experience in working with data at
scale (e.g. any of Postgres DB, Apache Hadoop, Spark, HBase, Presto, Hive)

\- Familiarity across full stack and a “get it done” attitude; strong comfort
with a lean startup environment, where all technical members are encouraged to
participate in and contribute to the business, product, sales, etc.

Your day-to-day:

\- Scaling out our data collection, normalization and modeling efforts to help
build a best in class healthcare data platform

\- Build, design, improve, and launch new API features. To learn more, see:
[https://ribbon.readme.io/docs](https://ribbon.readme.io/docs)

\- Manage independent work-streams while also working collaboratively with
data science (e.g., deploying new models) and business teams (e.g., sales
engineering)

If interested, please reach out to careers@ribbonhealth.com!

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | Software Engineers: DevOps & Data | Washington, DC |
ONSITE | [https://bluelabs.com/careers/](https://bluelabs.com/careers/)

BlueLabs helps organizations personalize their engagements with individuals,
optimize communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data
science. Our team of more than 50 data scientists, engineers, and strategists
come from diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the
world’s greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from
political campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to
startups and fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work,
we’ve directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of
millions of Americans.

BlueLabs is hiring software engineers-- particularly experienced DevOps and
Data Engineers-- to support our Government Analytics practice. Working closely
with analysts and data scientists, these engineers will develop, deploy, and
support the data science platform and data pipelines that we use in our work
improving how citizens use and learn about government services. Our team's
mandate currently includes making the Medicare and healthcare.gov digital
programs more intuitive and help people access the healthcare they need.

We're excited to work with any software engineer who is curious and committed,
regardless of specific experience. Our stack relies heavily on Python,
Kubernetes, Airflow, Spark, React+Javascript, Terraform, and AWS, and
applicants with several years experience using one or more of those in a
production environment will stand out.

Apply at [https://bluelabs.com/careers/](https://bluelabs.com/careers/)

------
quinnfitzgerald
Flare | Boston, MA |Seed stage| VP of Engineering/Engineering Lead | Full-time

Founded by survivors of assault, Flare is on a mission to redefine how people
think about personal safety. The hybrid software/hardware product is a smart
bracelet with discreet personal safety features that are customized on our
mobile platform to help people navigate uncomfortable and iffy situations.

This role mixes people management, technical leadership, strategic planning,
and hands-on development work alongside Touchlab engineers on cutting edge
technology. We are open to relocating candidates and can be flexible on the
title.

We are backed by top-tier VCs who are passionate about the product we’re
launching early 2020 and even more excited about our long-term vision for the
company and for personal safety.

I'm Flare's co-founder. Please reach out to me directly: quinn at getflare dot
com

Apply here/Full job description: [https://flare-
jewelry.breezy.hr/p/826a856f64f2-vp-of-enginee...](https://flare-
jewelry.breezy.hr/p/826a856f64f2-vp-of-engineering)

\- Quinn

------
ivalm
Kaiser Permanente Medical Informatics | Machine Learning Engineers and
Scientists (Data Science Team), Backend and Full Stack Engineers (Applications
Team) | San Diego, CA | ONSITE preferred Medical Informatics team develops
clinical decision support, auditing, and virtual care solutions for Kaiser
Permanente (KP). Our unique operational position within KP gives us complete
access to KP's massive EHR and a broad mandate to develop machine learning
models and applications for all aspects of clinical care and delivery. Our
products are deployed throughout KP’s nationwide network and impact the lives
of over 10 million patients.

Our Data Science Team is looking for talented Machine Learning Scientists and
Engineers to help develop our new project focused on smarter clinical triage.
Unlike existing clinical triage products and symptom checkers, we are able to
leverage our extensive Natural Language Understanding pipeline to generate
evidence-based content from clinical data, giving us unprecedented symptom and
diagnoses coverage.

Our Applications Team is looking for backend and full stack engineers to help
support our production applications for clinical decision support and quality.
KP Medical Informatics developed and supports an NLP pipeline that analyses in
real time nearly every progress note written by a KP medical professionals
during their interaction with patients. As a backend engineer you will be
responsible with maintenance and development of additional pipeline
capabilities as well as new applications that leverage our natural language
insights. As a full stack engineer your will be responsible for developing
tooling, dashboards, and other interface elements for both internal and
external customers, including KP patients and doctors.

If you are interested, please send your resume and the position you are
seeking to ilya.valmianski@kp.org

------
mikepalmer
ZipCam | Multiple Positions | Full-Time | Remote (or Palo Alto) | www.zip.cam

ZipCam makes a smart, connected, automotive dashcam for driving safety. In the
U.S., more than 37,000 lives per year are lost in automobile accidents.
Worldwide, an unbelievable 1.25 million people die from car crashes annually.
We don't need full L5 autonomous cars to save these lives: we can add computer
vision and machine learning to existing vehicles, to save lives today.

ZipCam is seed-stage and well funded by angels. You should be a hands-on
engineer, but management experience is a plus. Multiple positions available,
all full-time, Onsite (Palo Alto) or Remote are OK:

* Midlevel or Senior Machine Learning Engineer. We do neural network analysis of driving video clips: lane-keeping, accident "near miss" detection, sign reading, stop light classification, stop line detection, other driving tasks. Also with a driver-facing camera: classification of various kinds of distraction (cell phone use, etc). You should have experience running accelerated ML models on video data. Experience with IoT is a plus. Low-power (embedded) inference experience is a plus.

* Experienced Android Engineer. We're looking for experience with video streaming, embedded devices, IoT, and intermittent data connections. Experience with the Google NNAPI is a plus. An eye for UI design is always welcome.

Drop us a line to learn more about the product roadmap, it's exciting. This is
a historic moment for real-world ML applications. Please send your resume +
linkedin & github URLs to jobs - at - zip - dot - cam. Please include relevant
publications or mention relevant projects you have done. Looking forward to
speaking with you.

P.S. If you'll be at NeurIPS in Vancouver next week, let's meet up during the
conference.

------
aproductguy
Manzil | Front End Developer | Toronto, Canada | Onsite (preferred) & Remote

As a Frontend Developer at Manzil, you'll work on our mortgage origination,
underwriting, and administration platform with a small cross-functional team.
You'll integrate against our REST APIs to build product functionalit,y and be
responsible for end-to-end delivery of features in coordination with the
product, marketing, and executive teams.

Responsibilities A love for front-end engineering, a passion to make the best
app you can Excellent command of written and spoken English Transform
wireframes, designs, and functional requirements into web pages Write tests
for the front-end codebase with storyboard Maintain automated builds
Understand the impact of Front End decisions on the Back End Ability to manage
your own time efficiently; we're all adults and act as such

Requirements 3+ years of Web Frontend Experience HTML, CSS and Javascript
(ideally React, since we're react) Advanced CSS (media queries, responsive
design, and flexboxes) Remote friendly but looking for someone local

sam at manzil dot ca

------
angieyenster
Vertex Pharmaceuticals | Software Engineer, Bioinformatics | Boston, MA |
Full-time | Salary + Annual Bonus + Equity | ONSITE | open to VISA candidates

Vertex is a biotech company, committed to bringing transformative medicines to
people with serious and life-threatening diseases. We are growing a
Computational Biology group dedicted to Genetic Therapies, such as CRISPR-
based therapeutic gene editing. One example therapy we have worked on is
CTX001, a CRISPR-based gene editing treatment for Sickle Cell Disease and
Beta-Thalassemia, which is currently in clinical trials:
[https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2019/11/19/7805102...](https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2019/11/19/780510277/gene-edited-supercells-make-progress-in-fight-
against-sickle-cell-disease)

We are currently looking for an excellent software engineer to develop and
improve cutting-edge methods and software to answer scientific questions and
bring these genetic therapies to patients. Strong software engineering skills,
with an understanding of how to design and implement production-quality code,
are critical. While no medical, genomics or scientific background is required,
a passion for playing a critical role in the development of transformative
therapies is essential.

We offer competitive benefits and compensation, including salary, bonus, and
equity. Our office is in the Seaport neighborhood of Boston. You would join a
great work environment of motivated, smart, fun, and supportive people.

Please apply at: [https://vrtx.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Vertex_Careers/job/...](https://vrtx.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Vertex_Careers/job/Boston-MA/Research--Scientist-I-II--Computational-
Genomics--Gene-Therapy-_REQ-7592)

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Entry-level / Junior Front-End Developer | San Jose, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.docspot.com](http://www.docspot.com)

DocSpot helps people find doctors, and we're looking for a front-end developer
to extend our website functionality, including helpfully presenting complex
data.

We do not require a college degree and we also do not require previous
professional experience (the company has hired people who have relevant
degrees, people who have graduated from a relevant boot camp, and people who
have learned development on their own). For more information, including how to
apply, please see:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uCffyxtmqUmKs4t1ld65NDyF...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uCffyxtmqUmKs4t1ld65NDyF2JJeFl3snwyY7sI0ILE/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. There should be
at most two rounds of interviews.

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight |SEO Python Engineer|Tech Lead|Backend Engineer|Senior Python
Engineer| Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation + Visa Assistance

Stylight is Europe’s leading style aggregator available in 17 countries
worldwide. The team behind Stylight are 100 style geeks and tech
professionals, a data-driven lifestyle force, coming from 20 nations all
around the globe (company language is English). Also we’re #1 Meetup organizer
in Munich, deeply involved in the local tech community. We organize daho.am,
our own annual developer conference. Grow with us: We’ll give you a personal
development budget, to go to conferences, buy books, etc. We are looking for
engineers who want to make an impact, having experience e.g. in Javascript,
Python, Java, AWS, etc.

Check out our Jobs Page:
[http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/](http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/) Tech Blog:
[https://tech.stylight.com/](https://tech.stylight.com/)

We're looking forward to meeting you!

------
bcochran
Dotdash | Senior Front-End Developer, Full-Stack Developer | New York City, NY
| Onsite | Fulltime

Dotdash is the fastest-growing top-20 digital publisher, and for 20 years our
sites have been helping people find answers, solve problems, and get inspired.
Our brands collectively have won more than 20 industry awards in the last year
alone and, most recently, Dotdash was named Publisher of the Year by Digiday.
Our brands include Verywell, The Spruce, The Balance, Investopedia, Lifewire,
TripSavvy, Byrdie, MyDomaine, Brides and ThoughtCo.

We're committed to building some of the most performant, content-driven sites
on the internet, following a model of respectful advertising and constant
improvement. As a developer, you'd be working side-by-side with designers,
product owners, and QA, in a respectful, low-stress Agile environment.

Our Core Team developers are responsible for building, maintaining, and
improving the shared architecture, components, and libraries that underpin all
of our public sites, using CSS/SCSS, JS, and Freemarker on top of a custom
component-oriented platform built in Java for speed and scalability.

> Senior Front-End Developer, Core Team:
> [https://www.dotdash.com/careers/?p=job/ouNgbfws&nl=1](https://www.dotdash.com/careers/?p=job/ouNgbfws&nl=1)

Our Sponsored Content team pushes design boundaries, working with external
clients to build out both bespoke and standard content partnership pages,
leveraging a Vue+Nuxt platform integrated with a headless CMS.

> Front-End Developer, Sponsored Content Team:
> [https://www.dotdash.com/careers/?p=job/oYKgbfwT&nl=1](https://www.dotdash.com/careers/?p=job/oYKgbfwT&nl=1)

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE U.K.

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning banking and accounting app that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
95,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (67!) -
customers love what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 200 people. 50% of our engineering team are
distributed across the UK, the rest being based at our Edinburgh HQ. If you
want to help us make small businesses AWESOME at doing their finances, take a
look at our vacancies ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers).

* Engineering managers, team leads, product managers, product designers

* Product engineers, junior/mid/senior/principal - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have direct experience of it - we'll get you up to speed!

* Platform engineers, mid/senior/principal - opportunities to work on our cloud migration (we've moving to AWS), CI/CD, developer tooling, data science, machine learning

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
(the CTO) directly – olly [at] freeagent [dot] com – if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
myranda
InDebted | Sydney | Full-time | Onsite | Visa (sponsorship)
[https://www.indebted.co/](https://www.indebted.co/)

InDebted is changing the way organisations recover debt by combining human
values with compelling messaging and data-driven decisions. We are a scaling
Aussie fintech startup that is disrupting a multibillion-dollar global
industry. As innovators, we are obsessed with continuous improvement to
deliver an exceptional experience to our customers.

InDebted is looking for experienced engineers to help us rebuild our platform
from the ground up. As a core member of the engineering team, you will work on
key features composing the main pillars of the new codebase while taking full
ownership from conception to release.

Our tech stack: Golang, Terraform, Serverless Framework, RDS Aurora, SQS, SNS,
S3, ElasticSearch

Full job description:
[https://www.indebted.co/careers?gh_jid=4334404002](https://www.indebted.co/careers?gh_jid=4334404002)

Reach out to learn more! myranda@indebted.co

------
zacsultan
Revolut| Android, Backend, DevOps, Front-End, Data Science, Machine Learning,
iOS, Product, Design |San Francisco, London Moscow,, Krakow, Vilnius, Berlin,
Saint Petersburg | Onsite

Hiring for hundreds of roles at technical roles at Revolut. We are the fastest
growing tech company in the UK (average three-year growth rate of 48,477% -
Deloitte 2019) and have raised $344 million from top VCs to fund our global
expansion.

Founded in 2015, Revolut is transforming how millions of people manage their
money. From in-app budgeting and analytics, to FX, crypto and stock trading,
Revolut gives you more.

We have offices around the world, from London, Toronto, Porto, and Poland, to
Melbourne, New York, Singapore, and San Francisco. Visa sponsorship possible.

If you are interested check the jobs board
[https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-
via=FVYOIvbLGp](https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-via=FVYOIvbLGp) and email
me (PM Core Banking) your CV at isaac.sultan@revolut.com to apply or for more
details about what we are working on.

------
chesspro
Uber (Signup and login) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | VISA | fulltime

We’re looking for engineers (iOS, backend, web) to help rebuild the entire
signup and login experience here at Uber.

In the past, each product team built their own signup and login experience.
While this led to fast execution, it became harder over time to launch new
growth and security features across all product lines (Uber has dozens of
mobile and web apps!).

Opportunities:

\- _High business impact_ : This is a mission critical team. You’ll directly
be driving user growth. Signup and login is one of the most visited user
experiences here at Uber.

\- _Ownership_ : Lots of unsolved technical problems (eg: single sign on,
smart lock, biometrics). As part of this effort, we’re building a reusable
identity library to handle our future identity needs. Help us build this from
the ground up.

\- _Large scale_ : Lots of interesting scalability challenges on both the
backend and web. We care a lot about performance since Uber operates in many
regions where customers have underpowered devices and weak internet.

Come join us! Email me at dawang [at] uber.com

------
jimschley
Bevi | Senior Software Engineer and Software Engineer in Test | Boston, MA |
Full-time | Onsite

Bevi is a mission-driven company, with the environmental goal of entirely
eliminating single-use plastic bottles by making it possible to get
practically any beverage on tap. Our product is an IoT-enabled dispenser for
customized beverages.

Senior Software Engineer - Back End:
[https://apply.workable.com/bevicareers/j/BA0562F41F/](https://apply.workable.com/bevicareers/j/BA0562F41F/)

Senior Software Engineer - Front End:
[https://apply.workable.com/bevicareers/j/94A1E34B4B/](https://apply.workable.com/bevicareers/j/94A1E34B4B/)

Software Engineer in Test:
[https://apply.workable.com/bevicareers/j/04A954D94E/](https://apply.workable.com/bevicareers/j/04A954D94E/)

Apply online or reach out to me (Jim - VP of Software Eng) directly: jim at
bevi.co

------
coltnz
SMX | Auckland, New Zealand | Clojurescript & Javascript / Lead UI Developer |
Onsite | [http://smxemail.com](http://smxemail.com)

We have a cloud email security and analytics platform that requires a Lead UI
developer to continue its transition from Javascript to Clojurescript while
growing the overall product.

You will have verifiable experience in functional Javascript at least (pref.
involving functional programming and React), strong design skills and ideally
analytics / visualisation experience.

You will receive a very competitive package working with an experienced team
and an opportunity to meaningfully shape our products.

We can expedite the immigration process for suitable candidates.

SMX is New Zealand's leading cloud-based email hosting and security provider.
A growing blue chip list of enterprise and government customers around the
world trust their email security to SMX. We provide a fully-hosted,
enterprise-grade email gateway with mail filtering, content control, data loss
prevention and archiving.

Colin Taylor (CTO)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
jbredeche
Quantopian | Boston, MA, USA |
[https://www.quantopian.com](https://www.quantopian.com) | Full-time | ONSITE
| Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer | See
[https://quantopian.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01zjp](https://quantopian.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01zjp)

Quantopian is looking for senior software engineers to help us democratize the
world of quant finance. Quantopian empowers technical, talented people
everywhere to research, develop, and test investment algorithms. We're growing
our engineering team to support our rapidly expanding user base and our
ambitious product roadmap.

We are big proponents of open source
([https://www.quantopian.com/opensource](https://www.quantopian.com/opensource)),
and we have built several open-source projects that are popular in the quant
finance world.

You can reach me directly at jean@<companyname>.com, I'd be happy to tell you
more.

------
HannaTalend
Talend | Senior Security Architect | Paris or Nantes in France, or Bonn in
Germany | Full-Time | Onsite

Talend is a cloud and big data integration software company with deep open-
source roots. Talend is one of the largest open-source companies in the world,
and we sponsor a lot of foundations such as the Apache Foundation.

We are looking for a Senior Security Architect to join our Architecture team.
You will work closely with the Development team and the Cloud Operations team
on all aspects of Software Development and SaaS Operations related security
and be responsible, amongst others, for coaching on secure programming
practices and related code reviews and documenting the software development
lifecycle from a security standpoint. If you love working on data masking,
data in motion, encryption etc. you should speak to us :)! All details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/talend/603edbd4-a7df-4d5c-9186-3ee2021...](https://jobs.lever.co/talend/603edbd4-a7df-4d5c-9186-3ee202154aa4?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Talend | Backend Developer | Paris or Nantes, France | Full-Time | Onsite

We are looking for a Backend Developer to join the R&D organization, to
develop and integrate the product documentation web services across all the
Talend product range and support all development teams in implementing and
maintaining those services. All details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/talend/3d23a6e2-6d19-4089-8636-00e1790...](https://jobs.lever.co/talend/3d23a6e2-6d19-4089-8636-00e17904c205?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

What we offer you: Join a passionate team and work with the latest
technologies (Hadoop, K8s, Terraform, AWS, GCP to name a few). A challenging
but rewarding environment with international scope. Top modern offices with
ideal locations.

------
kjajodia
Draup |Bengaluru, India | Onsite |Full-time Draup is a AI and ML based Sales
and talent intelligence platform used by major Technology and outsourcing
giants to make decisions at their CXO level.Get to know more at draup.com. We
are hiring across big data, backend, frontend and full stack teams.

Backend - [https://draup.com/careers/senior-backend-
developer/](https://draup.com/careers/senior-backend-developer/)

Big-Data - [https://draup.com/careers/big-data-
engineer/](https://draup.com/careers/big-data-engineer/)

Full-Stack - [https://draup.com/careers/software-developer-mean-stack-
deve...](https://draup.com/careers/software-developer-mean-stack-developer/)

Front-End - [https://draup.com/careers/software-engineer-
reactjs/](https://draup.com/careers/software-engineer-reactjs/)

------
eatonphil
Capsule8 | Senior Software Engineer, Product Manager | New York, NY | Full
time | ONSITE

Capsule8 does real-time analytics and attack prevention for production Linux
environments. Similar deployment model to Datadog but for security, not
operations, and working at the system, not application, layer. Some of our
big-name customers include Lyft, Looker, and Fastly.

We're looking for someone to take ownership of the web application's
Go/PostgreSQL API on a tight-knit team. Ideal candidates have 5+ years
professional software development experience and a background in Go/JVM/.NET
and MySQL/PostgreSQL/MSSQL (one or more, not all).

Our blog is pretty active if you want to get an idea for the kind of incidents
we deal with.

I'm the engineering manager for the team so contact me directly if you're
interested (phil at company.com)!

We're also actively looking for a Product Manager.

[https://capsule8.com/career/senior-software-
engineer/](https://capsule8.com/career/senior-software-engineer/)

------
beccamoran445
Procurated |Sr. Engineer/Team Lead - Rails | Washington, DC | ONSITE | Full-
time, flexible WFH | www.procurated.com

We're an early-stage startup backed by Limerick Hill LLC and MayFive Holdings,
Inc. Our product is in beta in select states and expanding nationally in 2020.

Procurated is a network that connects public procurement professionals with
the most qualified suppliers. The platform provides a way for state and local
government, educational and non-profit purchasers to write reviews of
suppliers they've worked with. These reviews help other procurement
professionals make more informed decisions when selecting their next supplier.

We're shifting from a contract development team to building out our team of
full-time engineers. We're looking for a ROR developer with 5+ years of
experience to help lead this team and drive development of our platform.

Job Posting:
[https://www.procurated.com/careers/58](https://www.procurated.com/careers/58)

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | NY / Palo Alto | On-site, Full-time | HealthTech / AI | |
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Is the software you’re developing changing the world & saving lives? Butterfly
Network is reinventing medical imaging from the ground up.

We have created the world's first ultrasound device based on a chip. This
groundbreaking semiconductor technology lets us to build the most versatile
and portable ultrasound system ever made - at a fraction of traditional cost.
Deep Learning models assist physicians and patients in acquiring and
interpreting clinical images, dramatically widening access and usability of
ultrasound. Our mobile-first user experience and native cloud architecture
bring this powerful medical tool into the modern era.

We are hiring amazing people to help build our cutting edge technology
platform:

• Engineering Manager / Technical Lead (Full Stack Cloud, NY)

• Senior Full Stack Engineer (NY)

• Senior Brand Designer (NY)

• IT Engineer (Palo Alto)

Send me an email at: mgorodnichenko@4catalyzer.com

------
xan_ps007
BrowserStack ([https://www.browserstack.com](https://www.browserstack.com)) |
Mumbai (India), Dublin (Ireland) | Multiple roles | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.browserstack.com/careers/](https://www.browserstack.com/careers/)

What do Microsoft, The Gap, Royal Bank of Scotland, Lockheed Martin, and top
Open Source projects like JQuery have in common? They all use BrowserStack.

Today, more than 25,000 global customers in every sector rely on us as the
world’s most reliable web and mobile browser testing platform.

BrowserStack is the industry-leading, cloud web and mobile testing platform
that enables developers to test their websites and apps on different operating
systems and mobile devices. Since launching in 2011, our mission has been bold
yet simple: To be the testing infrastructure for the internet. 8 years and
billions of tests later, we are ready for our next phase of hyper-growth.

Come join us! Email me: prateek [at] browserstack [dot] com.

------
slowethChewy
Chewy | Java Engineer | Boston, MA | Full Time | Onsite

 __*

Chewy is revolutionizing the pet industry as one of the fastest growing
e-commerce retailer of all time. We're hiring Java Engineers across a variety
of teams for our Boston, MA location to enhance existing software, build
entirely new software and features, and build micro-services.

 _What we 're looking for: \- 4+ years of experience with Java (or similar
programming languages such as C++, Scala, Objective-C, and GO. \- Proficiency
with object oriented design, data structures, algorithms, and complexity
analysis.

_* Bonus Experience: \- Experience with AWS and services such as SNS/SQS,
Cloudwatch, S3, EC2, RDS, and dynamo DB. \- Experience developing
microservices \- Database experience: SQL, RDMBMS, Hibernate, jdbc, Postgres,
Vertica \- Support of large scale, public-facing websites and REST interfaces

Interested in learning more? Email me directly at sloweth@chewy.com, or apply
via the link below:

[https://www.chewy.com/jobs](https://www.chewy.com/jobs)

------
nanabanana112
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a young Danish company that develops a wireless streaming product
for businesses and education. We are based in windy Copenhagen but have
offices in New York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

Product Manager - Copenhagen
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4542959002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4542959002))

Technical Support Manager (EU) - Copenhagen
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4541555002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4541555002))

Full-Stack Engineer - Budapest or Remote (Europe)
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002))

Senior Software Engineer - Budapest or Remote
(Europe)([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002))

QA Engineer - Budapest
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4449966002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4449966002))

Meet Airtame's engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHk...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHkHJDlYNGMxtd0_ODlMqzNQ7M&index=5)

------
chris_d
National Journal (Atlantic Media) | Senior Front-End Web Developer |
Washington, DC | ONSITE |
[https://www.nationaljournal.com](https://www.nationaljournal.com)

National Journal serves government affairs professionals with the journalism,
tools, and in­tel­li­gence they need to save time, in­crease ef­fi­ciency, and
de­liv­er suc­cess. With a focus on actionable research, insights, and custom
content, National Journal keeps members informed about key movements in
people, politics, and policy, including elections and campaign finance.
Election years are huge for our members (and for us) and 2020 is going to be
busy and exciting.

Tech Stack: We're ramping up a new project that calls for a modern framework
(a departure from our current jQuery-based website frontend) and that's where
this new hire comes in. We're evaluating both React and Vue and will look to
our new front-end hire to help recommend the best fit and get started. Our
other devs are full-stack and spend most of their time on back-end work in
Python/Django, but this front-end hire won't need to be a Python/Django
expert. Other things we work with routinely include Postgres, Elasticsearch,
MongoDB, Neo4j, Pandas, and Less.

We're a small team with good people, solid work-life balance, and interesting
problems to solve. Other parts of the job involve building new functionality
around vendor integrations (Salesforce, Marketo, Google Analytics) and
ingesting data from API providers (FEC, Vote Smart, KnowWho), as well as
building out custom pages and dashboards for our public-facing site and
improving our home-grown CMS.

[https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/gEi3WORKZz/Senior...](https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/gEi3WORKZz/Senior-
FrontEnd-Web-Developer?source=HackerNews)

------
jackietreehorn
Dharma (YC S17) | Growth Engineer, Senior Product Designer, Product Manager,
Growth, & iOS Engineer | San Francisco |ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://www.dharma.io](https://www.dharma.io)

Dharma is the easiest place to save in dollars on the Internet — from anywhere
in the world.

With Dharma, you can take your local currency — pesos, rupees, yuan, or
dollars — upload it to the Internet and watch it grow in real time.

The innovation that lets us do this is a recent advance in cryptocurrency
technology known as a stablecoin — a cryptocurrency pegged to the US Dollar.
With the backing of the leading cryptocurrency companies like Coinbase and
Polychain, we’re on an exciting mission to deliver radically transparent
financial services that “can’t be evil” to any Internet-connected individual
in the world.

We are a small resourceful team located in SOMA (near Montgomery BART) in San
Francisco.

To learn more or apply:
[https://careers.dharma.io/](https://careers.dharma.io/)

------
jstrasner
Specto |
[[https://jobs.specto.dev/](https://jobs.specto.dev/)](https://jobs.specto.dev/\]\(https://jobs.specto.dev/\))
| jobs@specto.dev | North America (remote) | Full-time | Android
(platform/system) & Backend (big data)

We're building the next generation app performance monitoring platform (APM)
for the mobile era.

We're looking for engineers interested in performance and system internals on
Android. Kernel developers, performance experts, infrastructure builders. On
the backend we're looking for engineers that have experience building complex
systems that can handle large quantities of data.

We're a team of ex. Facebook and Twitter mobile performance engineers that
have extensive experience in mobile platforms and tooling. We have also
managed infrastructure teams at Facebook.

We're very well funded by a few infrastructure-focused investors. We're
looking for remote engineers our of North America to keep time zones in check.

------
BrianfromRune
Rune Labs | Mobile and Backend Software Engineers | San Francisco or Remote |
Full Time | [https://angel.co/company/rune-
labs/jobs](https://angel.co/company/rune-labs/jobs)

We founded Rune Labs to build the software and data backbone that will power
the neuromodulation therapies of the future. We partner with medical device
and pharma companies to accelerate development and delivery of transformative
new therapies for Parkinson's Disease, Epilepsy, and Depression.

We are fresh off a Seed Round raise and looking to add top talent to our
engineering team in the form of an additional backend engineer and a mobile
engineer:

As Rune's second dedicated backend engineer, you will have the opportunity to
work with a completely new kind of dataset. Our mobile app proxies data
streamed from both DBS implants, as well as other sources of biomarker data,
directly to our cloud platform. You will have a chance to work on APIs,
distributed microservices, and data stores to facilitate entirely new ways of
analyzing and treating the neural health of clinical trial patients.

As Rune's first dedicated mobile engineer, you will have the opportunity to
create functional, intuitive, and delightful apps for iPhone, iPad, and Apple
Watch. Experienced candidates will also help us bring our apps to Android and
other health data wearables. The Rune app is adopted both by the general
population of Parkinson's diagnosed patients, as well as by the leading
neuroscience research groups in UCSF, Duke, Brown, Stanford, and University of
Washington, to name a few.

We work closely with patients and researchers from our office in the inner
sunset of San Francisco. Email me if you are interested in using software
engineering to change the future of medicine for people with brain disease:
brian@runelabs.io

------
whitperson
Director of Operations | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Operations Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Onsite Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Lead Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Director of Data Science | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Product Designer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest-growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile.

We're a technology team that...

...is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

...solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our customers

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...uses data science to drive predictive marketing

If interested, please email: mwhitman+hackernews@sailthru.com

------
eof
Earnin | Backend Engineers, Machine Learning Engineers, Mobile Engineers, etc
and more | Full-time/Onsite/REMOTE/VISA | Bay Area/Cincinnati/Vancouver

At Earnin, our mission is to create a financial system that works for people.
We have grown tremendously over the last several years.

I myself am a backend engineer, we are in the process of decomposing a
monolith built in dotnet in C#.

We use AWS extensively, and we are looking for strong generalists and care
very little about previous C# experience, though it is a plus of course.

You can email me at g<HN USERNAME>f.golder@earnin.com

You can also see a list of all open positions here:
[https://www.earnin.com/careers](https://www.earnin.com/careers) and apply
directly if you prefer.

This is a wonderful place to work, we have lots of hard problems to solve, and
we (or at least, I) feel very good about the work we do. Dog friendly work
place here in Palo Alto, well stocked kitchen, very flexible remote policy,
getting almost everything right here.

------
gz5
NetFoundry | Dev Enablement | Remote | Full-time |
[https://netfoundry.io](https://netfoundry.io)

Developers don't want to touch networking. We disagree!

Devs don't have the proper abstractions and controls to programmatically
integrate networking into apps. NetFoundry is fixing that.

Join us to help make it simple and powerful to embed private networking into
Internet distributed apps, enabling a new art of the possible:
[https://netfoundry.io/careers/developer-
enablement/](https://netfoundry.io/careers/developer-enablement/)

Once private, secure-by-design, high performance networking is abstracted from
underlying infrastructure, and freed from the handcuffs of telcos and
proprietary hardware, innovation will be unleashed.

We consider all candidates. Candidates in cities with large developer
communities can have advantages in local interactions. Candidates in the US
can have advantages in minimizing working across time zones.

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India - Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai,
Mumbai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, Kotlin, Rust, JS,
AWS/GCP/Azure, Python, Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 4+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming, Technical
Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
nichol4s
Surfly | Software Engineer, COO | Amsterdam, NL | VISA, ONSITE
[https://www.surfly.com](https://www.surfly.com)

We're looking for a Python + Javascript engineer with deep knowledge about the
web (caches, proxies, event loops, browser rendering). What we do goes far
beyond regular web development. Our stack includes: Redis, MemSQL, Varnish,
ATS, Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx. We use Python, Javascript, C and Lua.
[https://jobs.surfly.com/o/web-platform-engineer-
cobrowsing-c...](https://jobs.surfly.com/o/web-platform-engineer-cobrowsing-
core-developer)

I'm also looking for a COO that will help me structure and measure things, I'm
looking for someone that has gone through this before (growing from 10 to 100)
and knows what we can expect and how to contribute. If you want to embark on
this journey with us, please reach out to me directly!

What we offer:

    
    
      - Market conform Salary
      - Ability to participate in stock option plan
      - We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
      - Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      - Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      - Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      - We'll help with VISA and relocation
      - New laptop of your choosing
    
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

We've just raised a nice investment round allowing us to grow, joining now is
the perfect time: proven business model, primed for growth, but still early
enough to still be able to define the culture.

------
koib
Nor1 | Santa Clara | Backend Engineer | full time / Onsite
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/311302/back-end-software-
engi...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/311302/back-end-software-engineer-
nor1?so_medium=Talent&so_source=Talent) Nor1 delivers industry leading upsell
products and solutions all built on a core platform that combines a machine
learning based decision engine with an optimized operational process. This
enables hotels to enhance the guest stay and generate greater revenue
throughout the entire reservation life cycle. We are looking for a back-end
Software Engineer to help us build the next generation of our upsell decisions
platform. You will join the Nor1 Tech team, who are a collaborative group of
engineers, product managers, and data scientists. Rather quickly, we will look
to your technical expertise to create reliable, scalable, and high-performance
components.

------
fovc
Inc-Query | Operations | Full-time | REMOTE (Americas/Europe only) |
[https://inc-query.com](https://inc-query.com)

Bootstrapped, profitable, very rapidly growing B2B tech company. We program
surveys insanely fast for private equity and management consulting clients.

If you enjoy dealing with very smart clients in a somewhat technical and fast-
paced environment, this role may be for you. The Survey Director exercises 3
different skill sets:

1\. Client management/communication skills: Interact with clients all the time

2\. Business acumen: Learn about different industries/niches and transfer
learning across projects

3\. Technical skills: Never-ending supply of short coding puzzles (think <10
lines)

This is not a software engineering role, but some coding familiarity is
required. It's a tough role, but super interesting work!

If you're interested in learning more, shoot me (the founder) a note with
either your resume and/or LinkedIn: hn@inc-query.com. You'd be joining a
handful of other HNers who work here.

------
peburrows
VitalSource | Backend/Full-stack Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE

VitalSource Bookshelf is the world's #1 digital content platform, serving more
than 25 million users on over 7,000 campuses in 200+ countries with native
apps running on iOS, Android, Mac OS X, Windows, as well as directly through
the Web.

Our platform and APIs serve hundreds of millions of requests per day to meet
the needs of those students — along with the largest institutions and
publishers from around the globe — while exceeding 99.99% uptime and
consistently handling exponential year-over-year growth.

Our stack: \- Elixir (w/Phoenix) \- Ruby on Rails \- Golang \- React

Apply here:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/IngramContentGroup1/7439996...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/IngramContentGroup1/743999699166477-intermediate-
full-stack-software-engineer-elixir-
ror-?trid=e32dd465-b3ff-4555-8e44-d91d8f02d12d) Or email me directly at
phil.burrows _AT_ vitalsource.com

------
timdp
DoubleVerify | Ghent (Belgium), Tel Aviv (Israel), New York (US) | Full-time,
Onsite

Ghent:
[https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02](https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02)

Worldwide:
[https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02](https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02)

DoubleVerify improves the impression quality and audience impact of digital
advertising. We ensure ad viewability, brand safety, and fraud protection for
hundreds of Fortune 500 companies.

My team in Belgium optimizes hundreds of thousands of video ads per minute. We
also do a fair amount of data science. We're a full-stack JavaScript team, but
we focus on computer science fundamentals rather than specific tech. In fact,
many of our top engineers started out without any JavaScript experience!

If Belgium's not your thing, we're also hiring talented engineers at our
offices in New York and Tel Aviv.

------
hanspeter
Lead Developer For Rising Copenhagen Startup | Full time | Copenhagen | ONSITE
(Relocation) + VISA [https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/lead-
developer/](https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/lead-developer/)

Join Worksome [[https://www.worksome.dk/](https://www.worksome.dk/)] - a
rising Copenhagen Startup, where you'll have impact from day one. In Worksome
you will tackle challenging issues of scale, reliability and security while
delivering an enjoyable user experience to our user base. If you love writing
code and like seeing your work being used by lots of real users, then come
talk to us.

We’re looking for an experienced lead developer who works great in teams, have
no problem managing code or people and preferably have a background of 2+
years in a startup having faced challenges similar to ours. You have in-depth
understanding of a backend in web-based apps including routing, OOP and SQL.
Ideally you also have experience with cloud hosting, Linux and APIs. You have
opinions about code and architecture, can easily manage PRs and code-reviews
and seek to find optimal balance between product velocity and scalable code.

We use things like Laravel, Vue.js, GraphQL in a setup with Github and
Forge/Envoyer.

The dev team has previously attended Laracon EU and similar conferences or
trips will be an ongoing offer for the team members.

Worksome is a platform for highly skilled freelance talents. We’re the new
digital hub for professional freelancers and consultants. We’ve launched in 5
countries and now have 15.000+ freelance professionals and 10.000+ companies
using the platform. We’re well-funded and consistently growing double-digit
every month and have thus begun our journey towards eternal prosperity.

Apply by writing careers@worksome.com

------
vibhav
StackRox | Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Visa | [https://www.stackrox.com/job-
board/](https://www.stackrox.com/job-board/)

StackRox is a Sequoia-backed startup that helps secure container and
Kubernetes environments at scale. The StackRox Kubernetes Security Platform
enables security and DevOps teams to enforce their compliance and security
policies across the entire container life cycle, from build to deploy to
runtime.

We are looking for talented frontend, backend, and full stack engineers to
join our team. We have a modern tech stack, including React, Redux, Golang,
gRPC, and GraphQL. We’re a small but mighty team, so you’ll be responsible for
architecting, building, and maintaining core components of the StackRox
product. We encourage growth, support your personal and professional
development, and promote from within. We’d love to hear from you!

You can apply on our job board or reach out to me if you have any questions:
vibhav@stackrox.com.

------
rssathe
Nightfall AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack | San Francisco,
CA or Lehi, UT | ONSITE, REMOTE | [https://nightfall.ai](https://nightfall.ai)

Nightfall is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Raised $20M+ from top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.nightfall.ai/careers](https://www.nightfall.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@nightfall.ai with any questions you may have.

------
beedrillzzzzz
Enlitic | Infrastructure Engineers, Backend Engineers, Frontend Engineers,
Deep Learning Researchers | Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA or New
York, NY | [https://www.enlitic.com](https://www.enlitic.com)

Where intelligence meets empathy, Enlitic is a San Francisco-based company
that uses data to advance medical diagnostics. By pairing world-class
radiologists with data scientists and engineers, we collect and analyze the
world's most comprehensive clinical data, pioneering medical software that
enables doctors to diagnose sooner with renowned accuracy.

Benefits & perks: 401k 10% match, premium medical, dental, vision and FSA
options, equity, $180/month wellness fund, pre-taxed commuter benefits,
unlimited PTO, meals and snacks.

Technologies: C++, Python, Typescript, React, Node, Elixir, Docker and
Postgres.

Interested? Please apply here:
[https://www.enlitic.com/careers](https://www.enlitic.com/careers)

------
griffinkelly
Caper | YC W16 | [https://www.caper.ai/](https://www.caper.ai/) | New York
City, Shanghai | Fulltime | Onsite

Caper builds smart shopping carts - powered by deep learning and computer
vision - to enable a seamless grab-and-go retail experience. We differ from
other emerging cashierless technologies like Amazon Go because we are the
scalable solution. Caper’s autonomous checkout technology is plug and play,
meaning it requires no in-store renovation, no operational overhaul, no heavy
computations or endless image labeling. Any retailers can buy the carts and
their entire store is upgraded with cashierless capabilities. Caper costs less
than 1% of Amazon Go's infrastructure. We are already live in-stores and our
customers love us! See here:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/25/tired-l...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/25/tired-
long-lines-canadian-grocery-chain-debuts-smart-carts-with-self-checkout/)

Android Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/caper/jobs/4404412002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/caper/jobs/4404412002)
ML Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/caper/jobs/4404507002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/caper/jobs/4404507002)
DevOps Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/caper/jobs/4404530002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/caper/jobs/4404530002)
Full Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/caper/jobs/4404582002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/caper/jobs/4404582002)

Reach out directly to me if interested at griffin.kelly at caperlab.com

------
ZalandoZDS
Zalando | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | On-site | Visa & Relocation Assistance

Tech Blog -
[https://jobs.zalando.com/tech/blog/?gh_src=4n3gxh1](https://jobs.zalando.com/tech/blog/?gh_src=4n3gxh1)
Open Source Tech Radar - [https://opensource.zalando.com/tech-
radar/](https://opensource.zalando.com/tech-radar/)

Zalando ([https://en.zalando.de/](https://en.zalando.de/)) is Europe’s leading
online platform for fashion, connecting customers, brands and partners across
17 markets. We drive digital solutions for fashion, logistics, advertising and
research, bringing head-to-toe fashion to more than 23 million active
customers through diverse skill-sets, interests and languages

We are after a Senior Frontend Engineer for our Design Fundamentals team in
Berlin, you will have a unique opportunity to shape the future of our Design
System and help us build and maintain our UI framework, components, and
tooling.

We want your help to: * Empower engineers across Zalando to build responsive,
accessible, and satisfying experiences with minimal effort. * Consult product
engineering teams on best practise for UX/UI development. * Making a positive
impact on our engineering culture, encouraging knowledge-sharing and driving
technical discussions within and outside the team and the company. * Challenge
existing practices by being eager to discuss your thoughts with the
professional community. * Passion for user-experience with a keen eye for
accessibility and inclusivity issues

Our stack includes:

* TypeScript, React, PostCSS

See full job advert and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/521aa07b1](https://grnh.se/521aa07b1)

------
kevindeasis
Intuit ( QuickBooks, Mint, and TurboTax )

We're building SAAS products to empower self-employed, and smb customers.
You’ll play a part in designing and launching industry-leading products like
Mint, TurboTax and QuickBooks. We are in Fortune 100 Best Companies to Work in
multiple countries.

Positions are below, if you're interested please reach out to me at
kevin_deasis@intuit.com, or connect with me on linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-de-
asis-593876102/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-de-asis-593876102/) Please
send me your availability for a quick phone call and your resume.

Software Engineer | Mountain View, San Diego, Plano, Idaho, Tuscon| onsite
(usually react, aws, spring, android, ios)

Data Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer | Mountain View, San Diego, Plano,
Idaho, | onsite

Project / Product / Program Management | Mountain View, San Diego, San
Francisco, Tuscon| onsite

UI/UX Designer | Mountain View, Idaho, Plano, San Diego

------
Suade
Suade|London|Full-time|Onsite We are a FinTech/RegTech company based in London
using modern technologies to develop cutting edge software for regulatory
reporting and compliance. We’ve had some notable achievements this year
including being selected as part of the FinTech 50 for the third year in a row
as well as being recognised by the World Economic Forum as a Technology
Pioneer which is a huge honour. other notable examples of past Pioneers
including Google (2001), Twitter (2009), Palantir Technologies (2010) and
Dropbox (2011). We are always looking to hire talented individuals and we
currently have the following vacancies: Backend Developer Front-End Picasso
Regtech Engineer Linux Orchestrator Please find the links to our job
descriptions
[https://suade.org/journal/#lead](https://suade.org/journal/#lead) To apply,
please send your CV to Work@suade.org

------
martin00
Light-it | [https://lightit.io](https://lightit.io) | Remote

We are looking for a junior developer to join our team and have a challenging
work experience. Candidates must be advanced software engineering students,
willing to learn and grow professionally here at Light-it.

Tasks: In this key role, you will have the opportunity to design, develop, and
support innovative software solutions with a small and agile team utilizing a
broad range of technologies.

What we offer: \- A paid opportunity to learn technologies such as Laravel,
Node, Vue and React. \- Flexible working hours. \- Working side by side with
talented developers and entrepreneurs. \- Collaborating in innovative
technological projects.

Must-have skills: \- Advanced English \- Ability to solve problems in a
creative and innovative way. \- Strong communication and social skills. \-
Eager to learn and self motivated to grow and participate in decision making.

Nice to have: \- Experience in Laravel, Node, Vue or React. \- Experience
MySQL.

~~~
orara
How does one apply to this role?

------
hmoni
Shapr3D | Budapest, Hungary | Full-Time | Onsite

Shapr3D [https://www.shapr3d.com/](https://www.shapr3d.com/) is a super
ambitious company, aiming to revolutionize the computer aided design (CAD)
industry and to build a globally successful product. We are backed by top
European investors including Point9 Capital (Revolut, Zendesk) and Creandum
(Spotify). Shapr3D is a flagship app on iPad Pro, regularly getting featured
by Apple. But what we’re most proud of is the love we receive from our global
user base every day.

We are looking for engineers (C++, iOS, backend) and engineering managers
(apps, backend) - [https://www.shapr3d.com/jobs](https://www.shapr3d.com/jobs)

Tech Stack:

\- core engine is written in standard C++14

\- UI code is 100% Swift

\- renderer is written in OpenGL (but we are switching to Metal soon)

\- highly distributed micro-services running on native AWS written in GO

\- data stored in DynamoDB and Amazon RDS

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-we-built-ipad-app-
reshape...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-we-built-ipad-app-
reshaped-40-year-old-industry-istv%C3%A1n-csan%C3%A1dy/)

[https://www.instagram.com/shapr3dapp/](https://www.instagram.com/shapr3dapp/)

[https://www.youtube.com/shapr3d](https://www.youtube.com/shapr3d)

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/shapr-3d-cad-
modeling/id109167...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/shapr-3d-cad-
modeling/id1091675654)

------
skampolon
Ampolon Ventures | Senior Software Engineer (JavaScript) | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://apply.workable.com/ampolon/j/08AC5F2ECF/](https://apply.workable.com/ampolon/j/08AC5F2ECF/)

Esenio is an early stage E-Health startup out of Berlin. We connect families
and health care service providers around elderly in need of permanent nursing.
Families and nurses are constantly at the edge of their capabilities. Esenio
is a management and service platform to simplify, enhance and automate many of
the organisational processes in care-giving.

As an individual contributor you will be involved in all activities around our
product development. You will take part in defining and refining our missions,
identify the best course of action, and have the autonomy to execute your
vision on how to reach our ambitious goals.

Stack: Node / Express / GraphQL / Vue / Quasar / React / GCP

------
ruffrey
AQUAOSO Technologies, PBC | Folsom, California | Full-time or INTERNS | ONSITE
or REMOTE | Software Engineers |
[https://aquaoso.com/careers](https://aquaoso.com/careers)

AQUAOSO is building a water resilient future through data science, GIS and
trusted partnerships. In our launch year, the 24 enterprise customers in
California used our platform to analyze over half a million acres of land -
evaluating water risk. We're building a credit score for water. And it is time
to expand to other states. We need help scaling our open source web mapping
and reporting platform.

AQUAOSO is _almost_ cashflow break-even with a team of six, 14 months after
commercial launch. We are considering raising a seed round.

AQUAOSO is a Techstars + The Nature Conservancy accelerator member, in
partnership with the California ASFMRA, and friend of the Farm Credit system.

Please, no recruiters, no mass spammed resumes :) email jparrish AT
aquaoso.com - head of technology.

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco & Munich (Onsite) | Full Stack
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest materials and
chemicals companies. With the Uncountable Web Platform and our optimization
algorithms, our customers get better products to the market in half the time.
We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are headquartered in the Design
District in SF.

Full Stack Engineers | $120k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spearhead the
development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is heavily product-
driven and comes with challenges across the stack.

These are onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA or Munich, Bavaria.
Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
tryprospect
Prospect | Java Software Engineer | Full Time | Waterloo, Canada OR Fully
Remote (Anywhere) | [https://tryprospect.com](https://tryprospect.com)

We're a startup building a lead generation tool that intelligently sources
contact data right inside of your web browser in real-time.

The best sales teams from the top tech companies in the world use Prospect to
crush their sales targets.

We are profitable and self-funded (no VCs or investors). We have sane working
hours; we don't work weekends, take ample time off, and work ~8 hours a day.

# Open Positions

\- Java Software Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/tryprospect/j/CB4A787779/](https://apply.workable.com/tryprospect/j/CB4A787779/)

# Perks

\- Work remotely or from our office in Waterloo -- your choice

\- Benefits (Health, Dental, etc) through our company HSA

\- Catered lunches every day and snacks at the office

\- Vacation travel spending allowance

\- Laptop of your choice

# How to Apply

Apply through the link above and mention "Hacker News" somewhere in your cover
letter

~~~
buraktas
There is no any cover letter section to mention Hacker News :)

------
sawong
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, Chicago, Shenzhen, Shanghai, Amsterdam |
Onsite | [https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack:

* Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

* Mobile: React Native, Apollo

* Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

* CI: GitHub, Buildkite

* Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
AriaMinaei
Theatre.js | Motion designer, UI/UX designer, Frontend engineer, Full-stack
engineer | REMOTE (We're in Berlin & Helsinki) | VISA | Full-Time |
[https://www.theatrejs.com](https://www.theatrejs.com) (The "jobs" page isn't
up yet, but I didn't want to miss the whoishiring this month :)

Tags: Animation, Motion design, Design tool, HCI, React

The product is a design tool that brings high-fidelity design and motion
graphics to web and mobile.

Long-term goal is to develop this into a design tool for _dynamic_ content
(apps, generative art, explorable explanations). We aim to blur the line
between designer/developer, author/consumer, and artist/scientist.

Our inspiration comes from the work of Ivan Sutherland, Seymour Papert, Bret
Victor, and others.

This is a startup and we're raising our first round right now. You'll be part
of the core team of 5, with all the excitement/responsibility/growth that
entails :)

hello@theatrejs.com

------
grosania
Glovo is hiring! Sunny Barcelona office + New Tech Hub in Warsaw Poland!

At the moment Glovo is the fastest-growing generation 2 delivery startup in
the world and becoming one of the best Tech Product Start-ups in Spain.

Tech Challenges: Better efficiency with Machine Learning and in January making
the migration from a Monolithic to a Microservices architecture.

Tech Stack: Java , Python, Spring Boot, Redis, Python, NodeJS, AWS (SQS,
Kinesis, Aurora,EC2, Lambda,Cloudwatch, Jenkins, Terraform, Ansible, Github
Actions, Spinnaker, DataDog Mobile: Java, Kotlin, Swift Frontend: JavaScript,
Vue.js

Key Job Openings:

Engineering Manager Senior ML Engineer Senior Backend Engineers Senior
Frontend Engineers Senior Android Engineers Senior iOS Engineers

[https://glovoapp.com/en/jobs](https://glovoapp.com/en/jobs)

If you write to me I will guide you through the process faster!

gianluca.rosania@glovoapp.com

I’m attaching our corporate video:
[https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE](https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE)

;)

------
jslvk
Beatport | [https://www.beatport.com/](https://www.beatport.com/),
[https://www.beatsource.com/](https://www.beatsource.com/) | Denver CO, and
Los Angeles, CA | Full time | Onsite

Founded in 2004 as the principal source of music for DJs, Beatport is today
the worldwide home of electronic music for DJs, producers, and their fans. The
Beatport Store offers music in premium digital formats and provides unique
music discovery tools created for and by DJs. Each week, Beatport's music
collection is refreshed with hundreds of exclusive tracks by the world's top
electronic music artists. Beatport has offices in Denver, Los Angeles and
Berlin.

\- Database Engineer (LA, CO)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Backend (LA, CO)

\- Site Reliability Engineer (CO)

\- Software Engineer, Frontend (CO)

Apply at
[https://about.beatport.com/careers](https://about.beatport.com/careers)

------
janbernhart
Adyen | Software Engineer (Java or C) | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
Relocation & Visa Sponsored

Adyen is a leading payments company. Speed is the foundation of our company.
We think fast. We work fast. We launch fast. We're looking for software
engineers that like to have ownership from inception to implementation, have a
critical mindset, and care about quality and security.

Back-end is written in Java, the (embedded) logic in payments terminals (POS)
in C.

Interested? Contact jan.bernhart@adyen.com or check

[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/75745/java-
software-engineer)

[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/1567293/c-developer)

------
jonahx
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Backend / DevOps / Security | NEWTON, MA | FULL-TIME

The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write super reliable software that's
hard to hack. We're building tools that make the best security practices
convenient for developers, ops, and security teams. We're hiring engineers to
help with that effort.

ABOUT US

We're a busy team, thanks to the increasing success of our product: the Conjur
appliance secures the entire software development and deployment lifecycle for
companies who want to ship features as fast as possible without increasing
their risk of security breaches.

Conjur engineers work on a wide variety of projects, from integrations with
some of today's most popular DevOps tools to moonshot projects that seek to
revolutionize the way engineering teams factor in security when deploying
applications.

We know that if you're a professional engineer, experience with specific tools
or languages can usually be picked up quickly. That being said, Conjur
engineers use and integrate with the following tools on a more-or-less daily
basis:

* Golang, Ruby, Rails, Postgres, and JS

* Docker, Git, and Jenkins

* Kubernetes, OpenShift, Cloud Foundry

* Ansible, Puppet, Chef

LEARN MORE - AND TRY SOLVE OUR DEVOPS PUZZLE!

[https://conjur.org](https://conjur.org) (our secret service, AGPLv3)

[https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html](https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html)
(about our team, and our DevOps puzzle!)

[https://blog.conjur.org](https://blog.conjur.org) (our blog, which talks more
about who we are and what we do)

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers | St Paul, MN, USA | Full Time | REMOTE or ONSITE | Wine, 3D
Graphics, and General Open Source Developers | C-language systems programming

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs)

CodeWeavers is hiring skilled C programmers to work on the Wine project and
other related open source projects, including several 3D graphics projects
(Vulkan, OpenGL, and Direct3D). CodeWeavers partnered with Valve Software to
integrate Wine into the Steam for Linux client as a part of the Steam Play
(Proton) initiative. This allows Linux gamers to play Windows games on Linux
more easily. We need new, full-time developers to improve Wine's ability to
run games.

We are hiring remote programmers, US or international, as well as local
workers. We will consider relocation, if desired, on a case-by-case basis.
Please see link above for information, benefits, requirements, and how to
apply.

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Java/Kotlin Developer | Kings Cross, London | Full-time,
Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)

At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe. We offer a non-
hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute meaningfully to the
direction of the products and the department. We believe in continuously
delivering high quality solutions to our customers, and empowering teams to do
this. You'll be able to see your work go live, usually immediately, to
millions of visitors around the globe. All our software is built iteratively.
XP and Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn't
working, we change it.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Java / Kotlin developers (contract and full-time)

Contact: Greg.Goorwitch@springernature.com

------
shreyakrishnan
Qatalog | Engineers, Designers | London, United Kingdom (Shoreditch) | Full-
time, Onsite) | [https://qatalog.com](https://qatalog.com) We're building the
operating system for companies to run on. We're VC funded by some of the best
investors in Europe and angels around. Product is its early stages and you can
have significant impact in shaping it. Hiring for the following roles:

\- Software Engineer, Frontend (React)

\- Software Engineer, Backend (JS/Node)

\- Product Designer (UI/UX)

Hiring at Mid to Principal levels. We're an ambitious, experienced and
compassionate team with tenured ex-Amazon, Mozilla and Transferwise
leadership. Looking for strong technical talent that wants to work in a super
strong team and grow with the company. Benefits:

\- Above market compensation + significant equity

\- Premium private health insurance (including physiotherapy, mental, dental
and vision)

\- 25 days (5 work weeks) holidays

\- Your pick of equipment

\- Great office in the heart of Shoreditch

\- Friendly, great to work with colleagues

Email: work [at] qatalog [dot] com

------
petegins
Onaroll | Rockstar Engineers (FE, BE, FS) | NYC | Full-time | Competitive
Salary + Early Equity

Onaroll makes jobs sticky by celebrating shift workers and rewarding them for
performance & loyalty. We're a venture-backed seed stage startup in NYC.

As a member of the founding team, you will be responsible for designing,
building, and maintaining an experience loved by shift workers and franchise
owners.

More specifically, you will:

\- Build and use production-deployed APIs supporting Onaroll's technical
products

\- Integrate with third party services through a variety of APIs like REST,
gRPC, etc

\- Collect technical, product, and design requirements for current and future
projects

\- Work with design, product, and business functions on new projects and
efforts

If this is exciting to you... please email pete@onaroll.co with:

\- Subject line “HN Engineer Candidate”

\- A link to your LinkedIn and Github

\- 1-2 paragraph summary of your favorite project from any work or personal
experience

Full job descriptions here:
[http://bit.ly/OnarollJobs](http://bit.ly/OnarollJobs)

------
cstahini
Credit Sesame | Mountain View, CA and San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.creditsesame.com](https://www.creditsesame.com)

Credit Sesame helps its millions of members improve their credit wellness with
free end-to-end tools that help members manage their credit and loans better.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-sesame](https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-
sesame)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Back-End Java Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/246de3a9-4a6d-4f07-a02d-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/246de3a9-4a6d-4f07-a02d-88028b4a77f9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full Stack Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/cfe15dc5-21fd-43ca-9a96-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/cfe15dc5-21fd-43ca-9a96-518f89fd5c41?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Architect Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/8f147a29-ce82-42ac-a0aa-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/8f147a29-ce82-42ac-a0aa-89483b4e7475?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Systems Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/3dae6863-9b2b-4838-a0bb-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/3dae6863-9b2b-4838-a0bb-523bfac39b7d?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Feel free to reach out to us at recruiting@creditsesame.com with any
questions!

------
ccenten
Bodyport | San Francisco, CA | Multiple roles | Full-time, onsite |
www.bodyport.com

Bodyport is a data-driven virtual clinic for the prevention and management of
heart disease. Through novel sensors and cardiac biomarkers, we deliver
advanced health monitoring and continuous care to every home.

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/61ff83ba-c932-4849-908c-470c3...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/61ff83ba-c932-4849-908c-470c363f66b2)

Senior Embedded Systems [Firmware] Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/32e9130a-fbc2-43e3-867d-d9fc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/32e9130a-fbc2-43e3-867d-d9fc934744a0)

Head of Regulatory and Quality:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/23418352-0dcc-4d03-9a02-659d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/23418352-0dcc-4d03-9a02-659d9d68b6f4)

------
jfeld9
Polywise | Lead iOS Engineer | New York, NY | Full time | Onsite

Polywise is creating a fun, interactive way to read long-form nonfiction
content in bite-sized visual sessions. Just as podcasts brought a feeling of
productivity to the morning commute, we’re turning shorter breaks throughout
the day into moments of interactive, visual learning.

We are a small, highly technical, experienced team. CEO Daniel Terry
previously founded Pocket Gems and Episode Interactive, leading mobile games
companies which have reached 250M users and raised over $150 million from
Sequoia and Tencent.

We’ve recently closed a large round of seed funding and are seeking an
experienced iOS engineer who will be our first full-time engineering hire.

More info at [https://angel.co/company/polywise/jobs/658282-lead-ios-
engin...](https://angel.co/company/polywise/jobs/658282-lead-ios-engineer)

Apply or contact us at jobs@polywiseapp.com

------
salt-licker
Genesis Therapeutics | South San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai](https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai)

We’re a hybrid AI + biotech company, developing novel neural networks to
predict molecular properties and using them to accelerate the development of
new medicines.

\- Core deep learning tech was invented by co-founder + CEO Evan Feinberg
during his PhD at Stanford’s acclaimed Pande lab (the lab that did
Folding@Home). See the peer-reviewed PotentialNet paper:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507)

\- Recently raised a $4.1m seed round led by Andreessen Horowitz

\- Our platform was validated in collaboration with a top-five pharma company,
in a public paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789)

\- In addition to strong software + AI talent, our small team has top drug
discovery chemists who have collectively discovered several FDA-approved drugs
before

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Softwar...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Software-
Engineer)

\- AI Engineer: [https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-
Engi...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-Engineer)

Tech Stack: python, pytorch, postgres, docker, kubernetes, various
computational chemistry libraries + tools

Please apply online, or email your resume to: ben@genesistherapeutics.ai

------
pashabitz
Q Bio | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | [https://q.bio](https://q.bio)

Looking for: front-end, back-end and full-stack software engineers for our
service engineering team.

At Q Bio, our mission is to bring preventive healthcare to everyone. We
believe the future of healthcare will be orders of magnitude more effective as
it becomes truly data driven, preventive, and personalized. If we succeed, we
see a future where treatable diseases will no longer take lives and every
generation will be healthier than the last.

Our first service, The Q Exam, is based on landmark systems biology research
done at Stanford University. In about an hour, we take blood, saliva, urine
and a non-invasive whole-body scan from which we extract 1000’s of genetic,
chemical, and anatomical biomarkers to build the world’s most comprehensive
quantitative snapshot of an individual’s health at a point in time.

To apply - shoot me a note at pasha at q dot bio

------
jakubk
Pipedrive | senior engineers across the stack | Prague, Lisbon, Tallinn |
ONSITE, VISA

Pipedrive is a SaaS visual sales tool for small to medium businesses. We’ve
been backed with $90 million in funding since 2010 and are experiencing rapid
growth. Our team is now located in five countries, building the sales tool
used by over 85,000 companies.

I am very happy with the maturity of the process here and the autonomy our
team is having. We are getting a lot of support from the company while still
being able to innovate and fully own our part of the product.

Our stack is mainly TypeScript, Node.js, React, Docker, MySQL, Elastic, ... We
expect some experience with that but the main thing is the cultural fit. We
are looking for team players.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@pipedrive.com if you want me to
refer you or if you want to learn more about the company. Please include the
location where you'd like to work from (no remote). I am an engineer not a
recruiter.

------
transistor32
Ory | Open Source Software Engineer (Go, React) | REMOTE

We build stuff for an emerging cloud infrastructure. It's security, zero
trust, hardcore bullet proof engineering. It's Golang, K8S, React, Hashicorp
etc. - no more buzzwords!

We are looking for people with a broad set of technical skills who are ready
to take on some of technology's challenges and work with others to create
modern world class solutions. We like React, Go and Kubernetes (among other
things) and love learning how to push the boundaries with those technologies!

Drop us a short introductory email to jobs@ory.sh. We believe that great
engineering deserves to be paid accordingly.

[https://github.com/ory](https://github.com/ory)
[https://github.com/ory/jobs](https://github.com/ory/jobs)
[https://www.ory.sh](https://www.ory.sh)

------
asn0
Ambra Health ([https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com)) | REMOTE |
C# / Mono / Linux Engineer, DICOM Gateway | Full time

We are looking for a C# developer with Linux experience to work on our remote-
only DICOM gateway engineering team. The gateway is part of Ambra Health’s
medical image sharing platform, and collects over 3 billion medical images
annually at more than 1300 locations around the world. The ideal candidate
would be able to work independently with minimal supervision, seasoned to make
good design/architecture decisions.

Requirements:

\- C# with .Net or Mono

\- Basic Linux system administration skills

\- Must live in USA

Big plus if you've got any of these skills:

\- Building server software with multi-threading and concurrency, in a
distributed network environment

\- Developing C# applications with Xamarin or Mono on Linux

\- Experience with DICOM - file format or DIMSE network protocol

\- Automating C# build processes

\- Diagnosing application problems in a Linux environment

Send me an email with your resume: pete+jobs@ambrahealth.com

------
zach_keiser
Keiser | Software Engineers | Fresno, CA | On-Site Full-Time |
[https://www.keiser.com](https://www.keiser.com)

Keiser produces workout equipment that has been influencing the training of
athletes and fitness enthusiasts for more than 40 years.

We are searching for software engineers who are looking to test their skills
and grow as full-stack developers. We work at every level starting at serial
communications with embedded systems all the way up to data analysis and
front-end development and we need engineers who are willing to learn and adapt
to the challenges that such broad systems bring.

If you prefer to re-skin WordPress site, no need to apply, but if you are
looking to challenge yourself as a developer this is the place for you.

Apply here: [https://www.keiser.com/about-
us/careers](https://www.keiser.com/about-us/careers)

------
jonchristensen
Hafnium Labs | Lead Developer, Scientific Software Developer, Front-end
Engineer | Copenhagen, Denmark or Remote | Full-time | REMOTE

At Hafnium Labs
([https://www.hafniumlabs.com/](https://www.hafniumlabs.com/)), we predict
chemistry. We use state-of-the-art scientific models and data to help energy,
chemicals and pharma companies make R&D faster and smarter. We believe
enabling researchers and engineers everywhere is the way to create a brighter
future for everyone.

We have a game-changing technology and are turning it into an enterprise-grade
software. For that, we are looking for a Full Stack Lead Developer to join our
leadership team, a Front-End Engineer and additional Scientific Software
Developers.

Ready for a job where you can truly change the world?

[https://www.hafniumlabs.com/#open-
positions](https://www.hafniumlabs.com/#open-positions)

------
gourabmi
Datometry Inc. | [https://datometry.com/](https://datometry.com/) | San
Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Join our brilliant engineering team and take on one of the greatest challenges
in computer science – productizing database virtualization. Our mission is to
unshackle applications from databases. Our hypervisor layer manages, optimizes
and secures the enterprise data infrastructure across any cloud.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer, Fullstack
    
      * Head of Quality
      
      * Solution Architect in Customer Success
    

Tech Stack: Erlang, Multiple SQL systems (Postgres, Azure SQL Data Warehouse,
Google Big Query, AWS Redshift...)

If you are interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://datometry.com/careers-at-datometry/](https://datometry.com/careers-
at-datometry/) and mention Hacker News

------
davidatflux
Flux Federation | Senior Software Developers | Wellington or Auckland, New
Zealand | [https://fluxfederation.com](https://fluxfederation.com)

Flux Federation is a technology company known for creating software products
and experiences for innovative energy retailers and their customers across the
globe. And we just happen to be the power behind international award-winning
energy brand Powershop.

We’re looking for senior full-stack software developers interested in scaling
SaaS platforms. The electricity market is a complex beast with plenty of
puzzles to solve, so whether you’re interested in product, data, or platform
we have something for everyone.

Apply here:
[https://fluxfederation.com/careers/opportunities/](https://fluxfederation.com/careers/opportunities/)
or send questions to david.macdonald _at_ fluxfederation dot com

------
Hiring4UU
Unite Us | Multiple Positions | New York, NY or Remote | Full Time |
[https://www.uniteus.com/](https://www.uniteus.com/)

Unite Us is a Series B health/tech start up bridging the gap between health
and social care providers.

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Golang, JavaScript, Python

Software Engineer (various levels) - [https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4325466002](https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4325466002)

Software Engineer in Test (various levels) - [https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4373314002](https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4373314002)

Product Designer (UX/UI) - [https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4485497002](https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4485497002)

------
blakeburch
Shipyard ([https://www.shipyardapp.com](https://www.shipyardapp.com)) | DevOps
Engineer & Full Stack Engineer (Golang) | Full Time | REMOTE (USA) or ONSITE
(Austin, TX)

Shipyard empowers Data Teams to quickly launch, monitor, and scale business
solutions without the headaches of managing infrastructure. We're a cloud-
native workflow automation platform that's taking the best parts of tools like
Airflow, Luigi, and Prefect to create something that's streamlined and easy to
use for both technical and business users.

The DevOps Engineer role will focus heavily on developing a strategy for
intelligently scaling system resources across instances/clusters with
differing resource allocations. In addition, this role will play a huge part
in increasing our observability and gathering utilization data that impacts
our revenue models.

The Full Stack Engineer (Golang) role will help drive product feature
development, ensuring we can react quickly to customer and market needs.
Initial projects may include things like building out Github/Gitlab
integrations, creating a system for credential management/reusability, or code
parsing to improve setup speed. If you love building products in Go and are
comfortable doing some Frontend work, we'd love to talk.

We're a small, new startup with the financial backing of a larger company,
aiming to achieve rapid growth over the next year. Our back-end technology
stack is built on AWS/Docker/Terraform/Postgres/Go with the front-end built in
React.js/Redux/Ant Design. Join a smart, rapidly growing remote team and make
an early impact that changes the way companies automate their work.

If you're interested, apply directly through
[https://shipyard.workable.com/](https://shipyard.workable.com/). Feel free to
shoot a note to blake@shipyardapp.com as well!

------
brianglow
Glow | Lead Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | glow.fm

Glow's mission is to help create a world where content realizes its value, by
giving podcasters all the tools they need to build media businesses. Today, we
offer the easiest and most flexible way for podcasters to create membership
programs. Over time, we aim to be for podcasters what Shopify is for
e-commerce entrepreneurs. We are 100% aligned with creators and aim to help
them succeed doing what they love to do.

We are looking for a Lead Software Engineer to join our team. The role is
mostly individual contributor work (technical vision, design, writing code),
with some time mentoring 2-3 other engineers on the team. We promise that
you'll never be bored, that you'll be trusted to manage your own time, and
that you'll be working on something that makes a difference in the lives of
content creators and their fans. Also, we offer a competitive salary, full
medical/dental benefits, and unlimited podcasts.

Does the following sound like you? You love podcasts. You are excited about
helping creators thrive and build a living around their content. You have
strong customer empathy and a track record of building customer-facing
products. You work iteratively, shipping often and measuring results. You
enjoy a small team where bureaucracy is low but great communication and
collaboration is essential. You don’t get hung up on the boundaries of front-
end, back-end, dev ops – you do whatever it takes to deliver. You think in
terms of architecture and love to work across the software lifecycle to
deliver great products. You thrive in the ambiguity and activity of a startup
environment.

We closed our $2.3M seed round of financing in August with a great group of
investors including Greycroft, Jeff Katzenberg's WndrCo, and the rapper Nas.

[https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4444651002](https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4444651002)

~~~
brianglow
We also have a second engineering role open:

Glow | Senior Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | glow.fm

[https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4267798002](https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4267798002)

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k BlindData
discovers the most talented software engineers in the country through our
groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best home. Get
recognized, hired and rewarded. About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
amanlendable
Lendable | London, UK | Full-Time |
[https://www.lendable.co.uk](https://www.lendable.co.uk)

Lendable are building a consumer first financial institution from the ground
up. Our first product has transformed personal loans; we've made it simpler,
more transparent and much, much faster. The average time for someone to get a
loan is under 10 mins! We're backed by the biggest players in the market;
Goldman Sachs, Credit Suisse, Natwest, etc. We're profitable, and have been
for 2 years. We're the 6th fastest growing tech company in the UK and were
voted the 3rd hottest startup to work for in 2020.

We're hiring!

\- PHP Symfony Engineers (mid and senior levels):
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/455a0e59-47d1-4a5a-91d6-a5cd...](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/455a0e59-47d1-4a5a-91d6-a5cdb54bf035)

\- Senior React Developer:
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/74c7ec8a-7ece-4c78-be09-1cc8...](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/74c7ec8a-7ece-4c78-be09-1cc86c48ca8d)

\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/21229928-44e2-467d-a493-2300...](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/21229928-44e2-467d-a493-2300a2a6a4ca)

\- Python Engineer:
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/2420d243-1615-489d-b93c-f005...](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/2420d243-1615-489d-b93c-f005c892e889)

Tech Stack: PHP 7.3, Symfony 4.2, React, React Native, Typescript, Angular,
Kubernetes, Jenkins, Docker, AWS, PHPUnit, Selenium and more

Please apply at
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable) OR email
your CV to: amandeep.shergill@lendable.co.uk

------
interhiring
Intercom | Senior Product Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite

Intercom is building a best-in-class Growth team to unlock value for our
customers and achieve profitability for Intercom. To do this, we are expanding
our product engineering offices in San Francisco to become our center of
excellence for Growth. Our overall aim is to connect many more people to the
value that Intercom offers through exceptional customer experience. The Growth
teams will work in tight collaboration with go-to-market (GTM) partners in
sales, marketing and analytics to unlock value for customers, improve GTM
efficiency and enable smart proactive decisions that drive business impact.

This opportunity is to join Intercom as a Senior member of our engineering
team and as a technical leader in our growth group.

Apply here if you're interested:
[https://grnh.se/b3b658231](https://grnh.se/b3b658231)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer in Test, | Menlo Park, CA,
| Onsite | [https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

GRAIL is a healthcare company whose mission is to detect cancer early, when it
can be cured. GRAIL is focused on alleviating the global burden of cancer by
developing pioneering technology to detect and identify multiple deadly cancer
types early. The company is using the power of next-generation sequencing,
population-scale clinical studies, and state-of-the-art computer science and
data science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology, and to
develop its multi-cancer early detection blood test.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/35QqSZu](https://bit.ly/35QqSZu)

Software Engineer, Test: [https://bit.ly/2YAauMW](https://bit.ly/2YAauMW)

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Web Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-
mid-senior-level-2](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-mid-senior-
level-2)

Android Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-
developer-mid-senior-leve...](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-
mid-senior-level-2)

iOS Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-
mid-senior-level-2](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-mid-senior-
level-2)

Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-7](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-7)

Senior UX/UI Designer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-
designer-4](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-4)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
benjanik
Beautiful.ai | Software Engineer, Front End | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
REMOTE or San Francisco, CA \----

We’re on a mission to democratize design through smart productivity software.
Our first product is a presentation tool which enables anyone to quickly build
clean, modern, and professionally-designed slides. Try out our product at
beautiful.ai/signup for free. We are well funded by Trinity Ventures, Shasta
Ventures, and First Round Capital. We launched in February 2018 and have been
growing quickly.

\----

Qualifications

* Proficient knowledge of client side Javascript

* 3+ years professional web application programming experience

* Experience with SVG and/or canvas rendering

\----

We offer competitive salary, great benefits, meaningful equity, an amazing
product in a quickly growing startup, and a flexible work life. Please send an
email to ben@beautiful.ai with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject line, with your
resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant experience. No
recruiters please.

------
curo
Hakeema | Cofounder (paid) | Boston or Remote | www.hakeema.com

We're a small startup that runs like an ashram. Peaceful, low stress, but
still we get a ton done everyday. We're helping turn up the lights on
meaningful industries by building a platform that allows analysts to gather,
organize, and track insights in their industry. We have EdSurge, World Econ
Forum, IDB as some of our clients.

What's needed in our team: we are a team of an engineer, a generalist who
codes, and a remote ops team. I'd love a natural-born hustler (a VP of Growth,
a renaissance sales exec, etc) or a data-minded CTO (tech stack is node, vue,
python) to join as a paid co-founder. The pay would be well below market but
enough to keep you from using savings. We're looking for exceptional proven
people who love the garage stage of startups and want to have significant
equity without burning into their savings.

My email is kyle@hakeema.com

------
dylanpyle
CALA | [https://ca.la](https://ca.la) | Senior Software Engineer | New York
City | FULLTIME | ONSITE

CALA is the best way to design and produce fashion products. Our app allows
you to seamlessly design products and aggregates the entire apparel supply
chain in a secure, easy to use collaboration tool. Our customers are some of
the world's most creative designers — ranging from indie brands to major
celebrities.

We're a small but growing team in NYC, looking for experienced engineers with
a passion for building great products. As an early member of our engineering
team you'll help define our team culture, technology choices, roadmap, and be
a key part of the next phase of our growth.

We're hiring senior full-stack (mostly TypeScript, node.js, React, Postgres
right now) and mobile (iOS / React Native) engineers. Bonus points for
experience with distributed systems or high-performance graphics.

Contact: dylan+hn@ca.la

Other roles we're hiring for:

\- Fulfillment & Logistics Manager:
[https://apply.workable.com/thisiscala/j/0A1E813310/](https://apply.workable.com/thisiscala/j/0A1E813310/)

\- Customer Success Manager:
[https://apply.workable.com/thisiscala/j/6B28840D7A/](https://apply.workable.com/thisiscala/j/6B28840D7A/)

\- Head of BizOps:
[https://apply.workable.com/thisiscala/j/2C4A57BF0B/](https://apply.workable.com/thisiscala/j/2C4A57BF0B/)

\- Account Manager:
[https://apply.workable.com/thisiscala/j/927E6325AE/](https://apply.workable.com/thisiscala/j/927E6325AE/)

------
dilipdasilva
Exponential ([http://www.exponential.com](http://www.exponential.com)) |
Remote Engineers & Developers | Full-time | REMOTE

Established company looking for mature generalists to contribute remotely. You
can be anywhere in the world so long as you:

● Are self-motivated and can work independently

● Have experience with many languages but can be effective in any language

● Appreciate that all mature software solutions accumulate technical debt and
understand how to continually reduce debt and complexity

● Understand how to build highly reliable systems and be responsible for
taking code to production

● Understand that code simplicity and readability are more important for long
term maintainability

● Want to work on challenging problems and impactful work without being
micromanaged

We're hiring across disciplines for engineers who work with Unix and have
fluent written and spoken English:

● Backend Servers: Strong in C and Concurrency

● Backend Servers: Strong in Java

● Data Science: Strong in Math/Physics/CS + Python, Linux, SQL

● Javascript: Strong in Javascript, HTML5 canvas, CSS, JS Video Libraries,
Developed frameworks

● Frontend Development: Strong in Angular / React / Vue JS and Node JS, Data
intensive dashboards, frontend design and architecture patterns

● System Infrastructure: Strong in private and public cloud, infrastructure as
code, scripting and programming.

Full-time only. Remote only. We start out on a full-time trial contract basis
for up to 3 months and use this period as an extended work interview for both
sides to assess fit for long-term employment.

Please email hn.remote.jobs@exponential.com if this sounds like the right fit
for you.

------
hgrice
Shield AI | San Diego, CA & Pittsburgh, PA | www.shield.ai Shield AI is an
artificial intelligence robotics company building products for the national
security sector and first responders. We are searching for people ready to
rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art technology
alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) \--
Artificial Intelligence -- DevOps -- Electrical -- Embedded -- Engineering --
Hardware -- Mechanical -- Machine Learning -- Manufacturing Operations --
Product Quality -- Robotics -- Software (C++) -- User Experience and Design

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

------
barre
Cultivate AI | Backend/Frontend/Data Science engineers | San Francisco, CA |
Full Time Onsite

We just raised $8M to improve corporate communication using NLP. Cultivate
allows a manager to see how well they are communicating with their reports in
real-time, and get actionable recommendations/ideas on how to become an even
better communicator.

The focus right now is to grow the team in every direction, we need all types
of engineers and accept any level of experience. Since the company is small we
are looking for driven people that can work smart and efficiently.

Our stack is based on Django, React, Kubernetes and a bunch of machine
learning libraries to do NLP. The product is mostly deployed in customer
clouds, which means we work with AWS, Azure and GCP.

Email johan[at]trycultivate.com or check out our website:
[https://trycultivate.com/careers](https://trycultivate.com/careers)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP | [https://www.scm-lp.com](https://www.scm-
lp.com) | Developer | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We’re looking for exceptional C++ Developers. For more information, please
visit our careers page: [https://grnh.se/104b5e201](https://grnh.se/104b5e201)

------
clee_tech01
Datawire | Boston, MA | Full time | Remote | All Levels of Engineers |
[https://www.getambassador.io](https://www.getambassador.io) Come build
Datawire’s Ambassador product, your API gateway + Layer 7 load balancer +
kubernetes ingress controller wrapped into one. It is built on Envoy Proxy
which means we expose the functionality of Envoy (think traffic management,
observability, resilience and security). It is also kubernetes-native! Our
core technology stack is Golang, Python, (and obviously Envoy Proxy, and
Kubernetes). If you’re interested in the space, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/datawire/bf563f3a-fed8-4993-84f0-7c77c...](https://jobs.lever.co/datawire/bf563f3a-fed8-4993-84f0-7c77c4063547?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
takescoop
Scoop| Sr.iOS Engineer & Sr.Android Engineer| San Francisco, CA| Full Time|
Onsite| www.takescoop.com/careers

Scoop brings co-workers and neighbors together to enjoy a smooth carpooling
experience—unlocking new opportunities to create friendships, improve their
well-being, and make the most of their valuable time.

Learn more in Crunchbase: [https://news.crunchbase.com/news/scoop-
raises-60m-for-corpor...](https://news.crunchbase.com/news/scoop-
raises-60m-for-corporate-carpooling-as-gridlock-ruins-america/)

In this role, you will:

* Provide technical leadership and architectural guidance

* Represent engineering to collaborate with product managers on product features

* Partner with the CTO and technical leads to shape architectural vision and engineering roadmap

* Coach and mentor other engineers on design principles and best practices

* Work on engineering and company-wide initiatives

You should:

* Be knowledgeable about the iOS ecosystem and user interactions

* Care deeply about quality

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | full-time senior hires | Sydney | PERMANENT, ONSITE, VISA
[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

Australia's fastest growing startup. We're taking over the world of design and
content creation with a product loved by millions of people around the world.

Come work with some of the best people in the industry doing the best work of
their lives.

Recruiting across lots of roles (check out out our careers page above) -
including Frontend, Backend, iOS, Android, UX Design, Digital Design, Product,
Growth, Data Science and more.

Engineering stacks: backend = scalable Java services, web = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin.

Feel free to ping me an email at scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any
questions on what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing in
engineering, design & product.

Permanent & onsite roles only

------
iceIX
OpenReview | Full Stack Software Engineer | Amherst, MA | ONSITE or REMOTE |
Full Time | [https://openreview.net/](https://openreview.net/) OpenReview is
building a next generation platform for transparent scientific peer review,
advanced reviewer-paper matching, and API-enabled knowledge bases for
scientific communities. We are seeking an experienced full stack JavaScript
developer to join our small and passionate team working across universities
and nonprofits. We aim to revolutionize the scientific peer review process by
working with machine learning researchers, open access advocates, and a broad
community of open source developers.

Are you inspired to develop new tools for research and excited to work on open
source software? Join us! Email your resume to jobs@openreview.net or reach
out to me directly at the email in my profile.

------
mtrunkat
Apify.com | Full-stack engineer | Full-time | On-site | Prague, Czech republic

Apify builds software technology and infrastructure that helps small startups
and the world’s biggest companies leverage the full potential of the web—the
largest source of information ever created in the history of humankind.

Apify runs an infrastructure that processes almost a billion web pages every
month. We run on a cluster of Linux servers on Amazon EC2 and store data in
MongoDB, DynamoDB, S3, Redis and SQS. The system is built with Node.js and
React. Apify actors run in Docker, and inside them runs Apify SDK, headless
Chrome with Puppeteer, PhantomJS, or pretty much anything. We're passionate
about delivering the best service to our customers using the best technology
possible. Apify is made by developers for developers. We're building a product
that we use every day.

Who are we looking for?

\- You have experience building backend and frontend systems

\- You are highly skilled at developing and debugging in JavaScript/Node.js,
or have this skill in some other programming language and are able to learn
JavaScript quickly

\- You are familiar with Linux

\- You are able to speak and write in English

\- Your knowledge of any technologies mentioned above is a plus

We offer

\- Full-time job in Prague, Czech Republic (we have office in Lucerna Palace)

\- Friendly, inspiring and no-bullshit work environment

\- You'll work with some of the most talented and experienced developers in
Prague

\- Flexible working hours, possibility to work remotely and nobody counts
holidays, as long as the work gets done

\- Stock options, free lunches, unlimited supply of coffee and beer

[https://apify.com/jobs](https://apify.com/jobs)

------
iblaine
One Medical | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/) One
Medical is the fastest-growing primary care system in the country with over 70
locations in major cities nationwide. You’ll find us in Boston, Chicago, Los
Angeles, New York, Phoenix, Seattle, the San Francisco Bay Area, Washington,
DC and most recently, San Diego.

Core technologies, that largely depend on your department: Angular 7, Python,
AWS, Spark, Ruby, MySQL, Android, GraphQL, REST, Java, Cypress, Hadoop,
PySpark

\- Engineering jobs - [https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1152569/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1152569/)

\- Principal Software Engineer (Fullstack) -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1152584/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1152584/)

\- Senior QA Engineering Manager - [https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1636119/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1636119/)

\- Clinical/IT/Doctors/Legal/Marketing/Operations/Sales/etc -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-departments/)

In my own words, One Medical is a technology company that exists within the
health care industry. It's inclusive, you work on problems that provide
measurable benefits to peoples lives, we had a big group going to Grace
Hopper, and it's in a hyper-growth phase. If you're in San Francisco or
willing to relocate, I'd encourage you to check it out.

------
daviday
Pulsar | Digital Marketing Lead | ONSITE in London, NYC or L.A. | Fulltime

Pulsar is an audience intelligence company: we help organizations understand
their audiences and spot trends for better insights & marketing strategy.

We're looking for a bright, organized junior marketer to execute and manage
web, email and growth campaigns.

About you:

• you know your way around HubSpot, WordPress & Google Analytics

• you have run a variety of marketing campaigns from start to finish

• you know how to use PowerPoint, InDesign and Adobe Illustrator

Other skills that are not required but would make you stand out:

• an understanding of HTML/CSS, JavaScript, PhP

• an understanding of SEO, PPC, display, and paid social campaigns

• a familiarity with video production tools

Full job post: [https://www.pulsarplatform.com/career/digital-marketing-
lead...](https://www.pulsarplatform.com/career/digital-marketing-lead/)

Email your application at marketing@pulsarplatform.com

Thanks :)

------
shonnah
NiceJob | Full-Stack Developer, Software Engineer, Machine Learning |
Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-time, Onsite

NiceJob is the easiest way for local businesses to get the reputation they
deserve. Since January 2018, NiceJob has grown to nearly $2 million in annual
recurring revenue. We have gone from 2 to 20 staff, have been listed as one of
the fastest growing tech companies in BC, and were recognized as a top 2
startup by New Ventures BC. All without any outside funding, purely our own
revenue, of which is cash-flow positive.

We are currently hiring for: \- Senior Fullstack Software Developer \- Machine
Learning Software Engineer

Some of our Stack includes: \- Node.js \- React.js & Native \- Google Cloud
Platform \- NoSQL & SQL

Email us at talent@nicejob.co or check out our website for more info
[https://get.nicejob.co/careers#jobs](https://get.nicejob.co/careers#jobs)

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-85k + Bonus + Benefits + Totally Flexible Working
Hours + Personal Training Budget + Chef Cooked Office Lunches Twice a Week +
Health Insurance + Discounted Gym At Gambit Research we specialise in creating
and managing an automated betting service, via research, statistical analysis
and the use of complex algorithms. We ingest and organise terabytes of market
and event data from more than fifty sources and make the data available to our
strategy teams via internal APIs. We care deeply about speed, accuracy and
availability. Our flagship product, MollyBet, presents the odds offered by
many of the world’s largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables
clients to bet with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API
request. Molly is generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We’re always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team - individuals like you. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and
fancy job titles don’t matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose
their own tools, work on projects they actually find interesting, and have
totally flexible working hours. The technologies our team typically works with
includes: Python, Erlang, JavaScript and C++. We also use Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache
Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry,
Git, and GitLab.

We’re currently recruiting for:

\- A Quant Analyst

\- Smart Computer Science graduates (graduating 2020), preferably with some
exposure to Python, C++, and JavaScript

If you're interested, pop your CV over to us at careers@gambitresearch.com, or
have a go at our online challenge:
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/](https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/)

------
blobbers
Voleon Group | ML Engineer | ONSITE Berkeley, California | Full-Time |
[https://www.voleon.com](https://www.voleon.com)

Quant hedge fund co-founded in 2007 by two leading scientists, The Voleon
Group combines an academic approach to research with an emphasis on
scalability and risk management to deliver cutting-edge technology at the
forefront of the finance industry.

Investment management through the prism of machine learning in which flexible
statistical models are applied to the problem of financial prediction. Rather
than having humans look at individual events within the marketplace, machine
learning employs statistical algorithms capable of detecting persistent
effects across large swaths of data.

jobs: [https://jobs.lever.co/voleon?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon?lever-via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

------
sdalezman
Intello | intello.io | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | Remote, US | FULL-TIME

Intello is the leading provider of SaaS operations solutions. By integrating
with existing cloud software and leveraging proprietary solutions, Intello
provides companies with real-time visibility into their SaaS spend, usage and
security. Enabling companies to manage the lifecycle of their SaaS
applications, save money on unused subscriptions and automate software vendor
compliance with intelligent SaaS operations.

Intello is looking for a Senior Software Engineer who will build new services
and continue to help scale out the Intello services. This is the opportunity
to work on a product that is undergoing tremendous growth and brings with it
an opportunity to build out new architectures and solve scalability (and
data!) challenges.

Some of our stack: Golang, Postgres, Redis, Python, Docker, Graphql

Interested? Reach out to me: shlomo at intello.io

------
ben-hudson
Blaise Transit | Full-stack Mobile Developer | Montreal, QC |
[https://blaisetransit.freshteam.com/jobs](https://blaisetransit.freshteam.com/jobs)

Blaise Transit builds a software platform allowing public transit agencies to
run on-demand transit using their existing buses and bus stops. We're solving
one of the hardest problems in transit network optimization - routing fleets
of high-capacity vehicles in real time - and we're doing it to make public
transit as convenient as Uber.

Blaise is looking for someone to head the development of our mobile platform
and to transform public bus operations for cities around the world!

[https://blaisetransit.freshteam.com/jobs/gFgEZJZxxxgB/full-s...](https://blaisetransit.freshteam.com/jobs/gFgEZJZxxxgB/full-
stack-mobile-developer)

------
fullstackwife
Spartez Software | Gdańsk, Poland | Senior Full Stack Developer | $50-$60k

We are a company located in Gdansk, Poland, and we have quite an international
team here(people from US, Brazil, Hong Kong, Ukraine).

We are a startup-ish company of 30, but our software products are used by
thousands of users around the world in companies like Intel, Oracle, Cisco,
Spotify, Adidas or NASA. Every day we come to work to simplify the digital
life of IT industry people all over the world.

We need a Senior Full Stack Developer to perform software development tasks,
such as prototyping, feature development and bug fixing in Java and
JavaScript. We work in Agile, use AWS, GCP and there is a __possibility to
work remotely __on this position if you 're based in Poland.

Are you up for challenges and willing to make this world a bit better place
with us? If so, please let me know! You can write on talent@spartez-
software.com

------
sorayar
Job Location: Toronto, Ontario ONSITE Hiring for 2 positions: Intermediate
Developer C# and IT Support Specialist

Please share our two job postings currently available on our LinkedIn page.
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/pitchpointsolutions/jobs/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/pitchpointsolutions/jobs/)

About our company: PitchPoint Solutions is a national provider of
comprehensive fraud detection and verification services for multiple
industries, including mortgage, background/ tenant screening, and anti-money
laundering. With more than a decade of experience in customizable risk
evaluation technology and processing, PitchPoint Solutions' heuristic/rule-
based data collation, analysis and Expert Services stamps out 99% of fraud
alerts while eliminating 100% of lost underwriting time.

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance

GetYourGuide’s online marketplace for tours, tickets, and attractions helps
people find the most exciting experiences worldwide.

Using technology to change the way travellers find and book activities to do,
and explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company
and are ramping up our engineering capacity.

To find out more about how we work and what we get up to visit
[https://inside.getyourguide.com/](https://inside.getyourguide.com/).

Look ing for: iOS Engineers | Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data Engineers
| Security Engineers | Full-Stack Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Engineering
Managers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

Or contact me via the URL on my profile.

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | San Francisco, and Vancouver | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs](https://asana.com/jobs) Work productively ever after

Asana helps more than 70,000 organizations and millions of users across 195
countries helps teams orchestrate their work, from daily tasks to strategic
initiatives. Asana has been named a Top 5 Best Place to Work by FORTUNE three
years in a row, and one of Glassdoor’s and Inc.’s Best Places to Work.
Headquartered in San Francisco with offices in New York, Dublin, Sydney,
Vancouver, and Reykjavík, Asana is always looking for curious, collaborative
people to be a part of our inclusive culture and help us achieve our mission.

Some open roles:

 _Software Engineer, Android in San
Francisco:[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-
engineerandroid](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid)

_ Head of Mobile Engineering in San Francisco:
[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1347064/engineering-
managerandr...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1347064/engineering-
managerandroid)

* Software Engineer, Product in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduct)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrast...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrastructure)

* All open Engineering positions: [https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs-listings](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs-listings)

~~~
mtnGoat
Vancouver in British Columbia, or Vancouver in Washington State?

~~~
hackermailman
Click the application links, it's BC.

------
aheppy
Accredible | Software Engineer - Ruby | Cambridge, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

At Accredible ([https://www.accredible.com](https://www.accredible.com)) we're
making education count for careers. We believe that we're all lifelong
learners and wherever, however you learn it should be recognized by employers.
We're building credentials (certificates, badges, blockchain) for the
information age.

We are a small, profitable team and we've scaled revenue over 2.5x this year.
We're keeping the quality bar high and every team member is able to have a
gigantic impact. We make decisions democratically and place a lot of trust &
autonomy in team members.

Technologies we use:

* Ruby on Rails * PostgreSQL * ElasticSearch * Redis * AngularJS * AWS

Apply here: [https://accredible.breezy.hr/](https://accredible.breezy.hr/)

------
dnautics
Lambda | Software Developer | San Francisco (dogpatch) | FT | On-Site
[https://lambdal.com/](https://lambdal.com/)

We're shoring up and expanding our virtual deep learning workstation offering.

Looking for fullstack (mostly frontend, but must be willing to do backend)
devs, to help build an Elixir/Phoenix backed fronted. Elixir experience is not
required, RoR/React preferred, Django/Angular acceptable with an open mind.

Hiring Juniors who show potential and Early Senior Devs. Bootcamp graduates
are encouraged to apply with a sample of their work.

Apply directly here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/lambdal/10106e17-3d63-41df-9801-78ff39...](https://jobs.lever.co/lambdal/10106e17-3d63-41df-9801-78ff39f30729)

------
jairajs89
Substack (W18) | Full stack engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://substack.com](https://substack.com)

Substack lets writers start their own subscription publication - think paid
blog/newsletter - where writers' and readers' incentives are aligned.

Over 50k people pay to subscribe to publications, and top writers are making
six figures.

We use Node, Express, and Postgres on top of Heroku. React for frontend.
Simple & effective so we can focus on solving problems for users.

We are 6 people. We raised a series A from a16z this summer and are
thoughtfully building our early team. Two of our three founders are technical
(the other is a writer) and we're looking for folks to work along side us,
shipping things that touch thousands of writers and millions of readers.

Come join us!

[https://careers.substack.com](https://careers.substack.com)

------
gregdferrell
Forestry.io | Back-end Software Engineer (Rails) - Forestry CMS | Remote (UTC
-8 to UTC -3) | Full-Time

Forestry.io | Back-end Software Engineer (NodeJS) - Tina Teams | Remote (UTC
-8 to UTC -3) | Full-Time

Forestry.io | Open Source Software Engineer (TypeScript) - Tina CMS | Remote
(UTC -8 to UTC -3) | Full-Time

\---

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

Forestry.io is on a mission to help people build a better web. We’re building
a Git-backed content management system (CMS) and an open source site-editing
toolkit (TinaCMS) -both focused on the JAMstack.

All positions are open to remote (UTC -8 to UTC -3). We're a remote-friendly
company with our HQ in Canada and ~1/2 our staff working remotely.

Read more about the positions and what it's like to work with us here:
[https://forestry.io/careers](https://forestry.io/careers)

To apply, please send a cover letter and resume to careers@forestry.io and
mention this post in the subject.

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE |
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
React and React Native).

Open positions:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
        - Operations Manager
        - Senior UX Designer
        - Software Project Manager
        - Senior React Native Engineer
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
abhas9
Linkedin | Bangalore, India | Full-time | Onsite | Staff Software Engineer -
UI (Frontend)

LinkedIn's Trust Engineering team is looking for Frontend developers who are
eager to tackle the challenges of a rapidly growing web application with
millions of daily visitors.

\- 8+ years of hands on experience with semantic HTML, CSS and JavaScript.

\- Ability and eagerness to program progressive, single-page applications
(Ember / React / Angular / Backbone)

Job link: [https://in.linkedin.com/jobs/view/staff-software-engineer-
ui...](https://in.linkedin.com/jobs/view/staff-software-engineer-ui-at-
linkedin-1527341035)

You may apply using the link above. For referrals connect @
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tandonabhas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tandonabhas/)
to discuss

------
cocoflunchy
Dashdoc | Paris or Nantes, France | dashdoc.eu | Full-time

Dashdoc brings the future of road freight transportation closer to carriers,
shippers and truckers with powerful tools specially designed to make their day
to day jobs easier, save time, and earn money faster. Dashdoc offers an end-
to-end suite of integrated digital solutions that combines a transport
management platform and a mobile application that simplify communications, and
make processes from order placement to billing on 100% of transports more
efficient.

We're looking for people to join our tech team (frontend, full-stack, based in
our new Nantes office), and for a product manager based in Paris.

[https://angel.co/company/dashdoc/jobs/676019-product-
manager...](https://angel.co/company/dashdoc/jobs/676019-product-manager-
dashdoc)

------
origin
Origin | [https://origin.io](https://origin.io) | Multiple Software Roles |
San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Origin's mission is to transform the $13tn manufacturing industry with 3D
printing technology. We're looking for multiple engineers to complement a
small but growing team.

You would help build a modern-day manufacturing platform:
[https://youtu.be/gwVKoxxZGk8?t=38](https://youtu.be/gwVKoxxZGk8?t=38)

Join an experienced team from places like Google, Apple, and Uber to tackle
hard problems at the intersection of software, data, hardware, and chemistry.
Our ideal engineer is interested in working across disciplines with
opportunities for rapid career growth.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/originio](https://jobs.lever.co/originio)

------
estlin08
Remind | Backend | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Remind is building a communications platform for education, to help every
student succeed.

We are a mission-driven startup with lots of passion, lots of integrity, and
lots of users — over 28 million MAU!

As a team of < 30 engineers serving those millions of users (the whole company
is about 85 people), each of us makes a huge impact on the business — and on
the lives of the teachers, students, and parents using our platform!

Do you:

\- like to move fast (but try not to break things)?

\- want to drive engineering quality and rigor?

\- thrive in the complexity, ambiguity, and rapid change of a startup
environment?

\- collaborate cross-functionally to get stuff done?

\- want to regularly see heartwarming messages from teachers about the
difference your product is making in the lives of kids?

Please consider applying:

Backend: [https://grnh.se/bb6b50181](https://grnh.se/bb6b50181)

Remote work is fine, within 3 hours of Pacific Time.

------
hrbinary
Binary.com | Disaster Recovery Analyst | Full time | Malaysia

As a Disaster Recovery Analyst at Binary.com, you will help with the
development, maintenance, and execution of disaster recovery strategies and
risk management procedures. You will identify vulnerabilities in our IT
infrastructure and determine critical processes required for the successful
resumption of business operations in the event of system failure or disasters.
You have an in-depth understanding of IT resilience and a hands-on integrated
multidisciplinary approach, so you can create business continuance scenarios
and effective disaster recovery plans.

Minimum qualifications:

● A university degree in computer science or a related field

● A minimum of two years’ direct experience in executing disaster recovery
plans

● Hands-on experience in Linux and cloud computing (AWS, GCP, and other IAAS)

● Experience in networking and configuration management tools such as Chef,
Ansible, and SaltStack

● Comprehensive experience in database administration (PostgreSQL preferred)

● Hands-on experience in implementing high availability database clusters

● Extensive knowledge of industry-standard information security and disaster
recovery best practices

● Familiarity with legacy and modern application architectures and related
technologies(web applications, service-oriented architecture, microservices),
network protocols, and storage and backup services

● Ability to predict, identify, and define potential threats

● Strong communication and collaboration skills and the ability to interface
with all levels of the company

● Exceptional English communication skills (both oral and written)

To learn more about us:
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)
or send an email to hr@binary.com

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ (replacing still
present Erlang[ß]) and Javascript for React & React-Native, relying heavily on
asynchronous programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles around people,
version control, configuration management and automation. We can - and do -
deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend and
mobile, infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists,
those yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

\---

ß: to pre-empt questions on why C++ or why not Erlang - our exchange team have
promised to put together a proper write-up on the tradeoffs, design
constraints, performance needs, etc. In fullness of time, that is, when the
most painful (and probably interesting) migrations are behind them.

------
i_like_pie
Streamlabs |Designer, C++ engineers, Product Managers, Customer Success| Full-
time | Vancouver or SF| Onsite | VISA | $40-$120K + Logitech benefits

\- What: make tools for live streamers (core business today)

\- Mission: enable creators turn their passion into a business

\- Results: paid out $475M to creators, used by >50% of Twitch, consistent
year over year growth

\- Details on roles, culture, funding, stack and more (this is a bit dated-
forgive me but still helpful so sharing)
[https://gist.github.com/george731/53d7edfb01cfb25bc15494d852...](https://gist.github.com/george731/53d7edfb01cfb25bc15494d852..).

\- Process: take home problem -> google hangouts or on site -> offer (we will
move quickly and will do our best to not waste your time)

\- Visa: will sponsor

\- Contact: careers@streamlabs.com

\- [https://streamlabs.com/](https://streamlabs.com/)

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time |
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on software related to Electronic
Design Automation and/or Software Development. Candidate should at least have
(or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most suitably
Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems base.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to contact@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
torvald
Kolonial.no | Oslo, Norway | Full-time ONSITE | See
[https://careers.kolonial.no/](https://careers.kolonial.no/)

Kolonial.no is the leading online grocery retailer in Norway, but as a company
we’re first and foremost an ambitious tech and logistics company. We’re one of
the fastest growing startups in the Nordics, working with huge, complex
challenges in order to make the lives of our customers simpler and easier.

    
    
      Data & Insight
       - Machine Learning Engineer
      Design & UX
       - Digital Designer
       - Senior Service & UX Designer
      Infrastructure & IT
       - Data Engineer
       - DevSecOps Engineer
      Product Management
       - Product Experience Strategist
       - Product Manager
      Software Engineering
       - iOS Software Engineer
       - Senior Frontend Engineer
       - Software Engineer

------
xlc0212
Laminar | Auckland, New Zealand | Blockchain Engineer | Full-time | Remote /
Onsite | [https://laminar.one](https://laminar.one)

Laminar builds decentralized finance protocols for blockchains. We are in a
unique position to bridge the users and players in both mainstream finance and
the blockchain world, to enable more open, more inclusive, more secure and
better finance experience of the future. Laminar has a small but growing team
of developers dedicated to building blockchain applications using Substrate
and other blockchain technologies.

Apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/laminarprotocol/jobs/669877-blockch...](https://angel.co/company/laminarprotocol/jobs/669877-blockchain-
engineer)

Feel free to email directly: bryan at laminar dot one

------
Peroni
Permutive (YC S14) | Senior Android Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | On-
site

Permutive are developing a next generation data platform for a world with a
trillion devices, and we think applying functional programming techniques like
compositionality and type-safety is the best way to build these massive
distributed systems.

We're looking for a Senior Android Software Engineer to help us change the way
organisations process user data on mobile. We’re particularly interested in
engineers who have experience developing SDKs for Android, or have felt the
pain of deploying analytics or personalization to their apps.

Apply directly here:
[https://apply.workable.com/permutive/j/F5DC7F5054/](https://apply.workable.com/permutive/j/F5DC7F5054/)

If you have any questions, just drop me an email stevie at permutive.com

------
dikdikvandik
Thirdlove | SF, CA | Onsite | Full Time | Frontend and Fullstack Engineers

Come help us empower women by building better fitting bras! We are shaking up
the bra industry with innovative sizing and designs that women want to wear.

We are hiring for 1 frontend engineer and 2 full stack engineers.

Full Stack:
[https://careers.thirdlove.com/jobs/?gh_jid=4368034002](https://careers.thirdlove.com/jobs/?gh_jid=4368034002)
[https://careers.thirdlove.com/jobs/?gh_jid=4534189002](https://careers.thirdlove.com/jobs/?gh_jid=4534189002)

Frontend:
[https://careers.thirdlove.com/jobs/?gh_jid=4368104002](https://careers.thirdlove.com/jobs/?gh_jid=4368104002)

Also hiring for PMs and designers. Email me directly at jjoo@thirdlove.com

------
james-back
EUROPE | BERLIN | ONSITE LOOKING FOR GO BACKEND ENG

Back is a young software company from Berlin with the mission to enable
companies to focus on what they do best. We’re building a collaboration and
automation platform to untangle repetitive questions and workflows around the
workplace.

We have a modern stack: Golang, gRPC, Protobuf, React, GraphQL and Typescript.

Our office is in the heart of Kreuzberg, Berlin Germany.

For more information about working at Back see [http://bit.ly/working-at-
Back](http://bit.ly/working-at-Back)

We're hiring: a Backend and Machine Learning engineers: [http://bit.ly/back-
senior-backend-engineer](http://bit.ly/back-senior-backend-engineer)

I'm looking forward to hearing from you.

James - CTO @ Back ([https://www.backhq.com](https://www.backhq.com))

~~~
cereniyim
Hi James, machine learning engineer requirements are not available on the jobs
page. Is there any other link for that? Thanks!

------
jpcc
Confident Cannabis (YC15) | All levels of Engineers / Data persons! | Palo
Alto / SF | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.confidentcannabis.com](https://www.confidentcannabis.com)

We’re a Series A funded YC backed company shaping the cannabis industry to be
efficient, honest, and reliable by creating the software infrastructure
necessary to both test and trade within it. We're looking for experienced,
excited (and exciting!) senior / lead engineers to help us build an amazing
team while creating awesome software for an immensely underserved market
primed for success!

We write Typescript / React frontends, Python / Django backends, with a slew
of AWS, Terraform, node, lambdas, and anything else we can find that allows us
to build quickly and safely.

Email me for anything: jared+hn@confidentcannabis.com

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA or Austin, TX | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com) |
Onsite / Remote (US)

PathAI is looking for engineers, managers, and security engineers/analysts to
work toward detecting diseases like cancer faster and more accurately while
paving the way toward personalized medicine.

I wrote a bit this past month about what it is we do, so you can better get a
sense of the impact our work can have:
[https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1191735008114987009](https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1191735008114987009)

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology. I wrote about what this
means to us:
[https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914](https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914)

We're growing quickly, and we hope developers at any point in their career who
have great software engineering chops and potential can find a great home here
as well. You'll just want to make sure you have solid skills in python/django
(on the back-end), vue/react (on front), or similar to be a decent fit.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue,
growth, and – most importantly – impact.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

------
blixtra
Kinvolk ([https://kinvolk.io](https://kinvolk.io)), the Kubernetes Linux
experts | Berlin, Bengaluru ONSITE or REMOTE | Full Time

Kinvolk is a company focused on services and products for open-source cloud
native Linux technologies. While having started out 4+ years ago as a
consulting company (we built rkt with CoreOS, for example), we've recently
added products to the mix. The first of which is Flatcar Container Linux, our
drop-in replacement for CoreOS Container Linux. Building on this, we've
introduced Lokomotive, our Kubernetes distribution, a major focus of
development for us atm. In addition, we're building a collection of tools for
debugging and security based on BPF and other low-level Linux technologies
which will be integrated with our Linux + Kubernetes stack.

Kinvolk only works on/with open source technologies and all our products will
be fully open source, NOT open core.

We're also the folks behind Cloud Native Rejects ([https://cloud-
native.rejekts.io/](https://cloud-native.rejekts.io/)) and All Systems Go!
([https://all-systems-go.io/](https://all-systems-go.io/))

If you're interested in working with an expert team that fully understands the
the system, is passionate about open source, and building cutting edge
technologies then, by all means, apply within!

We have a number of openings in BERLIN, BEGELURU and remote:

* Technical Account Manager

* Kubernetes Operations Engineer (especially interested in this role being distributed to have follow-the-sun support)

* Cloud Infrastructure Engineer

* Linux Software Engineer

* Events coordinator

* Visual and Brand Designer

Find the full details at
[https://kinvolk.io/careers/](https://kinvolk.io/careers/)

------
DomKM
EmbraerX Beacon | Senior Front-End Engineer, Senior UI/UX Designer | 100%
REMOTE (but, for legal reasons, US only)

Embraer, the third-largest producer of civil aircraft, is hiring. We’re
building [https://beacon.works](https://beacon.works), a tool for airlines and
mechanics to manage unscheduled aircraft maintenance. This has the potential
to be a very high-value product for the aviation industry and could make air
travel much better for everyone.

We have multiple (functional JS) React and React Native frontends and a
GraphQL API backend in Clojure. Our engineering team is small but very
experienced, passionate, and kind.

Location: Remote (must be able to legally work and reside in the US)

Tech: React, React Native, GraphQL, Clojure, Postgres, AWS/GCP

Apply: Please email your resume to work@beacon.works (principals only, no
recruiters or agencies)

------
alottabit
TestFit | Software Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full-time | Onsite

TestFit is a startup tackling challenging design problems in the Architecture,
Engineering, and Construction industry. Our product is a desktop application
that designs multi-family apartment buildings in milliseconds. We're currently
an army of 4 looking to improve our current offerings and expand into new
markets.

I'm looking for C programmers to help us write custom spatial algorithms that
model other types of buildings. Ideally, candidates will have at least 2 years
of professional experience in low-level software development and a solid grasp
of 2D geometry and vector mathematics.

The full job description can be found here:
[https://blog.testfit.io/engineerprogrammer](https://blog.testfit.io/engineerprogrammer)

To apply, email me: ryan at testfit dot io

------
antoine-unity
Unity Technologies | UI Framework Developer | Montreal, Canada | Fulltime
Relocation packages and visa sponsorship available.

I lead the Unity UI framework team in Montreal and we are looking for
developers who care about UI technologies and their implementation.

[https://careers.unity.com/position/ui-framework-
developer-d-...](https://careers.unity.com/position/ui-framework-
developer-d-..).

We are pushing strongly on a new UI Framework which borrows the best ideas
from industry standards (DOM, WPF, Qt...) while taking in account the unique
requirements of a well established game engine.

We have released a first version in 2019 and now looking at supporting common
game dev. use cases.

We have tons of challenges in API design, algorithms, rendering, performance,
platform compatibility...

If you want to learn more reach out to me : antoine [at] unity3d.com

~~~
n_sanity
Your link is broken BTW. Also, are you guys looking for new grads at all (with
internship experience)?

~~~
antoine-unity
Thanks, here is the fixed link: [https://careers.unity.com/position/ui-system-
developer-d-vel...](https://careers.unity.com/position/ui-system-developer-d-
veloppeur/1951667)

And yes we are open to new grads!

------
megs5000
Mode | San Francisco, CA or Remote (US) | Onsite | Remote OK |
[https://mode.com](https://mode.com)

Mode is building a world-class platform for data scientists, analysts, and
everyone else who needs to ask and answer questions with data. Our product is
an integral part of data science workflows at Lyft, Twitch, Shopify, and
thousands of other data-savvy organizations.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/mode](https://www.keyvalues.com/mode)

Our open positions:

* See All Open Roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/modeanalytics?gh_src=3f497b971](https://boards.greenhouse.io/modeanalytics?gh_src=3f497b971)

------
sandover
Oblong Industries | Multiple Positions | Full-Time | Los Angeles or Boston or
REMOTE |
[https://www.oblong.com/company/careers](https://www.oblong.com/company/careers)

Oblong is a hardware and software company that has always worked at the
forefront of human-computer interaction. We build meeting room products and
large-scale immersive systems.

We are hiring in LA for positions in full-stack web (React, Redux, Electron a
plus) as well as back-end (Go, etc.) We have a small, agile engineering team
where you can make an outsized impact.

More positions will open up; we are also interested in graphics experience and
experience with video or videoconferencing. Know Chromium? Graphics drivers?
C++? Talk to us.

Oblong is a humane place to work. For example, the company pays 100% of health
insurance costs.

email brandon at oblong

------
wuyishan
Akamai Technologies | Enterprise Architect | Munich, Germany | Full-Time |
ONSITE, REMOTE optional.

The Enterprise Architect works side-by-side with our enterprise customers on
their most challenging and complex business problems. The technology leaders
serve as Akamai evangelists leading customer events, and presenting in sought
after speaking engagements on an ongoing basis. The EA will also establish a
high standard of leadership – provide subject-matter-expertise for new
products to the rest of the organization, and research, establish, and
disseminate industry trends.

More Details & Online Application:
[https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/enterprise...](https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/enterprise-
architect-12517)

------
OM1recruiting
OM1, Inc. | Boston, MA | Onsite preferred | Full-time |
[https://www.om1.com](https://www.om1.com)

At OM1, we’re reimagining how healthcare is measured and delivered through our
own intelligent data cloud. Our mission is to be the engine driving more
precise care for every patient.

We are rapidly growing and are always on the lookout for talented individuals.
To learn more about our open positions please follow the links below.

Machine Learning Engineer |
[https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/A633E2C71F/](https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/A633E2C71F/)

Senior Software Engineer |
[https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/F0F466EED5/](https://apply.workable.com/om1/j/F0F466EED5/)

~~~
techiferous
I interviewed here recently and know some of the leadership and employees. My
sense is that this is a high-quality, well-run engineering team. The office
space is really nice, too.

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Sales Engineer |
Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE | $52k + Commissions 1099

SerpApi is a real time API to access search engine results. We solve the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

Our mission is to make the most extensive map of all search data from all
engines. Accessible via an easy to use, well thought, and carefully crafted
API. We value transparency tremendously. Both internally and externally.

We are looking for a Sales Engineer that can help grow our business in new
verticals.

Experience in customer support, sales, programming, Ruby, Javascript, proxies,
APIs, SaaS, B2B, or Browser Automation are definitely pulses.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HackerNews.

------
skydoctor
Affirmed Networks | Acton, Greater Boston Area, MA | Full-time, ONSITE | Visa

Affirmed Networks is a telecom software company building 4G & 5G core network
software. Existing customers include AT&T, Vodafone, Orange, Telus, Softbank +
100 more worldwide.

We are looking for software engineers to work on our Cloud Native Platform
team. Responsibilities include integrating, enhancing, and contributing to
leading open-source projects such as Istio, Envoy, Calico, Etcd, Prometheus,
and other Cloud Native Computing Foundation (CNCF) projects, as well as
building proprietary Platform-as-a-Service (PaaS) components. More details at:
[https://www.affirmednetworks.com/job/cloud-native-
platform-e...](https://www.affirmednetworks.com/job/cloud-native-platform-
engineer/)

------
lukasm
Revolut | Software Engineers and many more | London, Krakow, Berlin, New York,
Moscow, Vilnius | Full-Time |
[https://www.revolut.com](https://www.revolut.com) Revolut is one of the
fastest growing companies in Europe. We’re hiring throughout the company for
many roles. I work on Data Platform, helping people bring ML models to
production. We use Terraform, Kubernetes, GCP, Vault, Python, Exasol and many
more. There are a lot of interesting challenges and projects.

We're looking for experienced engineers that will work within a distributed
company.

Contact me directly to speed up application: lukasz.madon@revolut.com Careers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-
via=8QDkIWda8L](https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-via=8QDkIWda8L)

------
jkroks
Mercari, Inc. | Tokyo, Japan | Onsite | Full-time | Relocation Provided

Mercari is Japan's largest C2C marketplace and the first tech unicorn. We are
hiring senior/lead software engineers for different engineering teams.

SE, Backend (Go, Microservices, Kubernetes, GCP):
[http://bit.ly/34Lo141](http://bit.ly/34Lo141)

SE, Frontend (Reactjs, Typescript, Nextjs, Redux):
[http://bit.ly/382aYgM](http://bit.ly/382aYgM)

SE, ML (Python, Kubernetes, Tensorflow):
[http://bit.ly/2ReKouE](http://bit.ly/2ReKouE)

Other positions: [http://bit.ly/35XwIIJ](http://bit.ly/35XwIIJ)

Benefits: [http://bit.ly/37Ta9qm](http://bit.ly/37Ta9qm)

------
beckerfuffle
Penn Medicine - Predictive Healthcare team | Machine Learning Engineer, Data
Scientist | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time

Help improve patient outcomes by predicting the future.
[http://www.med.upenn.edu/predictivehealthcare/](http://www.med.upenn.edu/predictivehealthcare/)

Penn Medicine (a.k.a University of Pennsylvania Health System) is the largest
private employer in Philadelphia and home to the nation's first hospital. The
predictive healthcare team focuses on using machine learning to help
clinicians make more informed decisions.

We’re seeking both a Machine Learning Engineer and a Data Scientist to help us
build operational predictive applications that utilize Electronic Medical
Record (time series, imagery, text), social media, wearables, and IoT data.

As a Machine Learning Engineer you will:

* Collaborate with our Data Scientists and clinical partners to build predictive healthcare applications that can reliably scale to the needs of the organization.

* Create and deploy micro-services to our cloud-based and on-premise Hashicorp clusters.

* Build frameworks designed to speed up and facilitate algorithm development.

As a Data Scientist you will:

* Collaborate with our Software Engineers and clinical partners to apply machine learning and statistics to help prevent serious illness.

* Work for the Department of Pathology and Laboratory Medicine on leading the Data Science aspects of projects that will improve patient outcomes [http://bit.ly/UPHSImproveCare](http://bit.ly/UPHSImproveCare)

* Lead large data acquisition, data mining, NLP, and analysis projects.

You will report under Michael Draugelis @mdraugelis, Chief Data Scientist, and
work directly with the rest of the Predictive Healthcare team.

If you have any questions I can be reached at Michael.Becker (at)
uphs.upenn.edu

------
aj-01
Electricity Exchange | Limerick, Ireland | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA

Electricity Exchange are a growing Irish company that build innovative
solutions for problems experienced by the Energy Industry. We are currently
focusing on:

* Building software and related infrastructure to support our proprietary next-generation hardware that will enable millisecond response times to events that happen on the electricity grid.

* Designing & building flexible real-time systems that will enable communications between the grid operator and energy providers.

We are looking for talented junior and senior software developers to design
and build state-of-the-art applications that will support our current
expansion.

Technologies we use:

VueJS, NodeJS, MySQL, Redis, MQTT/Websockets, Docker, Jenkins

All of the above is run on AWS, we're currently moving to k8s.

If you’re interested, please send your resume to
recruiting@electricityexchange.ie.

------
nm-paris
Next Matter | Software Engineering | Berlin, Germany | REMOTE | Full Time

Our mission is to ensure that the future of work is bright. With Next Matter,
we empower organizations and people to do their best work every day by
providing a modern, easy-to-use work platform with the powerful
functionalities of enterprise software.

We are looking to continue growing our engineering team with Software
Engineers as we're kicking off the next growth phase at Next Matter.

Technologies we use:

    
    
      * React + Redux
      * Python + Django
      * Postgres
      * Docker
      * AWS
    

Our main office is located in Berlin, but we have a distributed remote team
setup, with people working all over Europe.

Feel free to apply on our website at
[https://nextmatter.com](https://nextmatter.com) or contact me directly at
paris.kolios@nextmatter.com

------
fieldwirehire
Series-C Construction Tech Startup| Hiring in San Francisco | Onsite, Fulltime

Fieldwire is a construction field management platform. Fieldwire is venture
backed. We’re used by 450,000+ projects with over 2,000 partners worldwide. We
just raised our Series C funding and we are hiring!

Android Manager Engineer - 4+ yrs of experience - BS, MS in CS or equivalent.

Senior Frontend Engineer - 4+ yrs of Experience - BS, MS in Cs or equivalent.

Senior Backend Engineer - 4+ yrs of experience - BS, MS in CS or equivalent.

Senior iOS Engineer - 4+ yrs of experience in iOS development - BS, MS in CS
or equivalent.

Android Engineer - 2+ yrs of experience - BS, MS in CS or equivalent.

iOS Engineer - 2+ yrs of experience - BS, MS in CS or equivalent.

Apply here: [https://www.fieldwire.com/about-
us/#51aB3ATIuTFOJMjCvmxTvP](https://www.fieldwire.com/about-
us/#51aB3ATIuTFOJMjCvmxTvP)

------
riteshr
Encircle Labs | REMOTE (we're in SF) | Part time or full time

Encircle Labs is a stealth company focused on bringing peace of mind to
homeowner renovation ($300B underserved market). More information here:
[https://www.notion.so/Founding-
Engineer-61e4ab5a9c8348a7828e...](https://www.notion.so/Founding-
Engineer-61e4ab5a9c8348a7828e181d7e1200aa)

Stack:

1\. React/Redux + TypeScript frontend

2\. Python (Django) + Postgres backend

3\. React Native mobile app

We are hiring both frontend and full-stack developers who have at least three
years of experience. You'll be working with seasoned FinTech and AI execs from
organizations including Google, Y Combinator, Wells Fargo, and Prosper.

Eight week contract to start, follow-on opportunity highly likely with
potential for full time conversion. Email ritesh at encirclelabs.com for more
information.

------
vakkermans
MXX / Triller UK | Backend, iOS, Android, QA, Data Science | London, United
Kingdom | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Triller is the fastest rising social media and social music streaming platform
in the App Store charts today. The UK office is looking for people to join our
tech teams in the UK and The Netherlands. We are hiring for several positions,
including QA, Backend, iOS, Android, and Data Science roles.

Our guiding philosophy for tech is to be scientific about our work, and to
keep it as simple as possible. We are looking for smart people who favour
pragmatism over purism.

In all positions you’d be working closely with colleagues in San Francisco,
Los Angeles, Paris, London, Faro, and Amsterdam. Unfortunately we can only
hire from within the EU at the moment. For more experienced applicants it is
possible to be remote.

If you are interested, please get in touch at
[https://trilleruk.zohorecruit.eu/careers](https://trilleruk.zohorecruit.eu/careers)

Data Science

* You are trained to think scientifically

* You are comfortable writing SQL

* You dabble in Python

iOS/Android

* You know your way around XCode/Android Studio

* You are comfortable with the iOS/Android ecosystem

* You have some knowledge of audio and video processing

QA / Test Engineer

* You are a good writer or already know how to write test plans and manage testers

* You are comfortable translating bug reports from testers to tickets for developers

* You have experience with, or are willing to learn about, technical infrastructure

Backend

* You have experience building REST APIs

* You’re comfortable writing Python

* You’re comfortable writing in one of Java, Go, or C++

* You have experience with AWS

------
vlozko
Wayfair | iOS or Android Engineer | Boston, MA | Full Time Onsite

We're looking for experienced (principal/architect level) iOS and Android
developers who live or are willing to relocate to Boston.

Wayfair is the largest online furniture retailer in the US and are growing
globally in the UK, Germany, and Canada. We're a heavy analytics-driven
company with a mobile development team of over 125 iOS and Android developers.
We're experiencing a 40% YoY growth for a number of years now and our app
usage is a significant part of that.

Our iOS app is 99% Swift and our Android app is over 50% Kotlin (and growing).
We love taking advantage of some of the great new features out there like
SwiftUI and Combine, as well as experimenting with things like AR and on-
device machine learning.

Email me at vlozko _at_ wayfair dot com for more details.

------
technojunkie
TrendyMinds | Indianapolis, IN | Onsite and Remote |
[https://trendyminds.com](https://trendyminds.com)

TrendyMinds is a creative, collaborative team of designers, developers,
writers, and marketing specialists. We create videos, marketing experiences,
and websites that connect audiences with brands they love. We have clients in
just about every industry you can imagine, but we specialize in a few core
verticals, including healthcare and life sciences.

Tech we use:

* HTML, CSS, JavaScript often using React or Gatsby

* Craft CMS, WordPress, or ExpressionEngine

Roles to fill:

Web Developer -
[https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=11](https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=11)

Designer -
[https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=13](https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=13)

Digital Marketing Specialist -
[https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=1](https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=1)

Web Project Specialist -
[https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7](https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7)

Web Traffic Manager -
[https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=9](https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=9)

We don't propose to know what the perfect job candidate looks like. We don't
generalize, and we definitely don't marginalize. Every applicant is different,
and we love that!

TrendyMinds career and benefits:
[https://trendyminds.com/careers](https://trendyminds.com/careers)

------
piter
Neptune.ml | Warsaw, Poland | Senior Backend Engineer | ONSITE

Neptune.ml is aiming to become the collaboration standard for data scientists
(like GitHub/GitLab are for software engineers).

Some of the things we do are fairly run-of-the-mill engineering work (REST,
SQL, NoSQL), but often we do something quite rare! How many companies have
implemented a fully featured GoogleDocs-like real-time collaborative editor?
Or a custom autoscaler for an in-cloud Kubernetes cluster?

Java is our weapon of choice, but – keeping our stack as elegant as possible –
we always choose the best tool for a job: parts of our system are written in
Scala, TypeScript and Python.

Let us know if you're interested!

[https://neptune.ml/jobs/senior-software-
engineer](https://neptune.ml/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

------
TNC_team
The Next Closet | Software Engineer | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Onsite | Full-
time | €60k - €80k | 0.0% - 0.8%

Technical Lead Ruby on Rails & Mobile development team

You will lead our development team into the next phase of the company. It is a
technical job where you will be writing code, managing team decisions, and
mentoring your fellow developers into becoming even better coders.

The Next Closet is a fast-growing web-based and mobile marketplace for second
hand designer fashion. We have been in business since 2013 and our customer
base, sales & revenue are doubling every 12 months.

You will be hired in the capacity of technical lead, our aim however is to be
able to promote you to VP of Engineering or CTO at a later stage.

Apply via homerun —> [https://bit.ly/36l9vRD](https://bit.ly/36l9vRD)

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $100k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles onsite preferred, open to remote candidates |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple for
SaaS vendors to deliver their applications to enterprise customers.

We are looking for hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer
tools and solving challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be
working with a talented and experienced team, writing code in Go & Typescript,
and contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem. We are also
currently looking to fill engineering roles working directly with customers.

If you are interested please email jeanne (at) replicated (dot) com

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto, Seattle & Korea | Onsite, Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Engineer/Machine Learning ◦ Customer-facing role, focusing on AI/Deep
Learning, ideally also with C/C++ background ◦ Palo Alto, Seattle, and Korea •
Sales Global Account Manager ◦ Responsible for selling Graphcore’s Products to
a number of key global customers ◦ 10+ year experience in sales or business
development with a track record of driving business ◦ BS in Electrical
Engineering, Computer Engineering or similar technical field bachelor’s degree
required. MBA is a plus ◦ Palo Alto • Federal Account Executive ◦ Responsible
for selling Graphcore’s Products to a few, key Federal agencies and
organizations ◦ BS in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering or similar
technical field ◦ Palo Alto • Enterprise Sales Account Executive – Internet
Segment ◦ Responsible for selling Graphcore’s products to some of the hottest
Enterprise customers specializing in Internet Services ◦ 10+ year experience
in sales or business development with a track record of driving business ◦ BS
in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering or similar technical field
bachelor’s degree required. MBA is a plus ◦ Palo Alto

Please email resumes to jnguyen@stealthmode.co

------
syllableai
Company: syllable.ai

Position: Senior Software Engineer

Location: ONSITE ["Seattle, WA", "Sunnyvale, CA"]

Email: andrew@syllable.ai

Technologies: AI/ML NLP, Python, NodeJS, React/Redux, AWS, Docker

Syllable uses a real-time machine learned NLP classifier built in house to
provide automated support on the web and phone. We’re in production and
working with large hospital systems.

As a Senior Software Engineer, you will be given autonomy and full stack
ownership of projects, and be included in all aspects of product development.
In addition, you will shape the technical infrastructure to support a robust
system capable of handling tens of thousands of users a day.

Benefits: Silicon Valley market rate compensation, stock options, premium
health care benefits for employees and families and an excellent vacation
plan. We encourage a culture of work-life balance.

------
mluong418
Affirm|Software Engineers|Onsite (SF,NYC,CHI )|Full-time

Affirm is reinventing credit to make it more honest and friendly, giving
consumers the flexibility to buy now and pay later without any hidden fees or
compounding interest.

We're looking for motivated software engineers who will build products and
systems that serve our customers, merchant partners, and employees. Our team
must maintain utmost efficiency and deliver a seamless experience with every
customer interaction and we need passionate engineers to help us do this.
Affirm is growing rapidly and we welcome all levels to apply!

Roles: Software Engineer - Machine Learning(SF):
[https://jobs.lever.co/affirm/9f906781-451b-42b2-8338-a11e33f...](https://jobs.lever.co/affirm/9f906781-451b-42b2-8338-a11e33f3e435?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Software Engineer - Bank Engineering(NYC)
[https://jobs.lever.co/affirm/85723e00-8cbd-4425-9ff7-c9dbbac...](https://jobs.lever.co/affirm/85723e00-8cbd-4425-9ff7-c9dbbac52557?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineering - Backend(CHI)
[https://jobs.lever.co/affirm/0d60c4ee-f4df-48a8-b0d3-361de6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/affirm/0d60c4ee-f4df-48a8-b0d3-361de6e9ffcb?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/affirm?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/affirm?team=Engineering)

Check out our work: [https://tech.affirm.com/](https://tech.affirm.com/)

Learn more about our D&I initiatives:
[https://www.affirm.com/downloads/2018_Affirm_Diversity_and_I...](https://www.affirm.com/downloads/2018_Affirm_Diversity_and_Inclusion_Report.pdf)

------
BlockchainWill
Blockchain.com | London, SF, remote |
[https://www.blockchain.com/careers](https://www.blockchain.com/careers)

At Blockchain, our mission is to build the software platform that will power
the world's open financial future. We are re-engineering money and banking for
the Information Age.

Blockchain currently provides the world’s most popular Bitcoin wallet, the
most widely used Bitcoin API, and the most trafficked Bitcoin network data
platform. We also run The PIT - the world's fastest and most secure
cryptocurrency exchange.

Please mention "HN" in your application for:

\- Platform Engineer \- Low Latency Engineer \- Front End Engineer \- iOS
Engineer \- Android Engineer \- Automation (QA) Engineer \- Data Services
Engineer \- Data Scientist \- Security Engineer

------
nullpoo
Mercari | Frontend Engineer (React / Redux / TypeScript) | Tokyo, Japan, Full-
Time | ON-SITE

Our mission: Create value in a global marketplace where anyone can buy & sell.

In order to achieve this mission, Mercari continues to make bold investments
in people, technology, and globalization.

Mercari is a marketplace app that makes it easy for people to safely sell and
ship their things. Launched in 2013, the Mercari app has been downloaded over
100M times in Japan and the US.

With the recent increase in attention towards topics like PWA and SPA/SSR, we
at Mercari are aiming to strengthen the company's product development using
modern web technology as a base.

Apply here:
[https://mercari.workable.com/jobs/765117](https://mercari.workable.com/jobs/765117)

------
TheTC
The Techno Creatives | Senior iOS Developer | Gothenburg, Sweden | ONSITE,
VISA SPONSORED

The Techno Creatives is a creative tech house based in Gothenburg and
Shenzhen, taking on projects from global companies in parallel with launching
own ventures, always combining creativity with great execution. With our
diverse team of talented designers and developers, we strive to help our
clients develop innovative concepts and transform them into digital and
tangible products.

We accept applicants from anywhere in the world!

Come check out our work:
[https://technocreatives.com/work](https://technocreatives.com/work)

For more information and to apply:
[https://technocreatives.com/jobs](https://technocreatives.com/jobs)

------
jdevonport
UserReplay | Reading | Remote | Full Time |
[https://userreplay.com](https://userreplay.com)

UserReplay offers high fidelity session replay and analytics. We're looking
for an experienced Front End Developer to work on an exciting new UI.

Key technologies:

* React (TypeScript / JS) * HTML5 * CSS3

The app works closely with Kibana (the ElasticSearch UI) and displays
analytics data calculated from up to 100 of millions of data items in an easy
to understand way, providing monitoring and analytics.

Knowledge of Kibana & ElasticSearch or a willingness to get deep into those 2
technologies is essential

Knowledge of Docker & Kubernetes is a bonus.

Please apply with the subject line "jsdev1019" to jsdev1019@userreplay.com
mentioning HN & provide a link to a code repo or attach a sample of your work.

------
sginn
Vetspire | Full Stack Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-Time |
[https://vetspire.com](https://vetspire.com)

Vetspire is an AI-driven medical records and practice management platform for
veterinarians. We’re a startup that builds the technology suite that powers
veterinary hospitals, impacting every aspect of patient care from AI
assistance in the exam room to managing client communications and clinical
analytics.

We're looking for a full stack engineer to join our small and technical team
to help bring veterinarians’ dreams into fruition. Your day to day work will
consist of learning and understanding veterinarians' and veterinary staff
needs and bringing them into reality from the front-end to the backend. To do
this, you’ll be working at every stage of patient care from the exam room to
back-end analytics. Some examples of what your weeks may look like: creating
an emergency room clinical census to monitor patients and alert staff in real-
time, designing the interface and algorithms for intelligent immunization
reminders, or building a secure messaging platform for client and doctor
communications.

You'll be working directly with our clients (the veterinarians and staff)
using Vetspire, and talking with them almost every day to better understand
their needs and iterate on solutions with them. It's an incredibly fulfilling
role to be able to make such a drastic difference in the lives of vets, and
ultimately, everyone's pets. As such, this is more than just an engineering
role, as, although you can code and develop remotely, you'll be expected to go
into the hospitals every now and then to talk with the users directly,
understand their needs, design solutions with them, and iterate on the
results.

Our backend tech stack is a GraphQL Phoenix/Absinthe application written in
Elixir, our front end is a React SPA using the Apollo GraphQL framework, our
primary database is PostgreSQL, and it all runs on Google Cloud via
Kubernetes.

Email me if interested at sam@vetspire.com (include "HN" in the subject).

------
xcgeeked
Zone4 CodeSource | zone4.ca | Canmore / Calgary | Alberta | Canada | REMOTE or
ONSITE Software Engineering / Programmer .net core/react/kafka/redux

Zone4 is looking for candidates to help accelerate the commercialization of
GoChip RFID technology in the asset tracking market. In partnership with
CodeSource USA, Zone4 is launching our race timing technology into the
aerospace and industrial sectors. GoChip is uniquely designed for high value
asset tracking and we are looking for energetic individuals to help apply the
core application to individual markets.

[https://www.i-guides.com/](https://www.i-guides.com/)
[https://zone4.ca/](https://zone4.ca/)

~~~
ampersd
Hi, I don't find form for CV application on your website.

Here is link on my linkedin profile [https://www.linkedin.com/in/anton-
korepanov-339bb963/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anton-korepanov-339bb963/)

My email is akorepanov-fullstack@ya.ru

I'm looking for remote full-stack job

Contact me in case you're want to discuss your position

------
screensticky
ClearlyAgile Inc. | Tampa, FL |
[https://www.clearlyagileinc.com](https://www.clearlyagileinc.com) | Full time
| ONSITE

ClearlyAgile is one of the fastest growing Agile companies in the Tampa Bay
area. Our mission is to transform our customer’s businesses using Agile
methodologies and principles to help them succeed in a flexible,
collaborative, self-organizing and fast-paced environment.

We're looking for:

* Backend Node/TS Devs

* MEAN Stack Devs

* .Net Full Stack Devs

* Sr. Data Engineers

* Enterprise Agile Coaches

* Scrum Masters

* Product Owners

I'm on the dev team working on projects for PwC (one of our largest clients).
Ask me any questions you might have at (jmealey(at)clearlyagileinc.com), or
apply for a position at
[https://www.clearlyagileinc.com/careers](https://www.clearlyagileinc.com/careers)

------
joefreeman
HireHand (www.hirehand.co.uk) | Software Engineer | London | Onsite | Full
time

HireHand is a labour platform that puts people first. We use AI-enabled
technology to connect businesses in rapidly automating industries with skilled
individuals looking for flexible work. We work primarily in the food retail
sector in London today, but are expanding into other geographies and
industries.

There are currently two of us in the tech team - both ex-SwiftKey, and our
founder is ex-McKinsey. Our tech stack is built on event sourcing, most of the
backend is in Elixir, we have a GraphQL API, a Rails/React web app for
business booking, and a chat-oriented React Native app for the workers. We've
just closed our seed round, and looking for a generalist developer to join us.

careers+hn@hirehand.co.uk

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time | Onsite: Oslo & Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Graph™ to the industry.
At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataFlow/Beam,

Open Source Technologies… Apache Spark, Apache Beam, Kubernetes

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Data Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/5abff5f81](https://grnh.se/5abff5f81)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/840e2fa91](https://grnh.se/840e2fa91)

Senior Data Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d9a1994c1](https://grnh.se/d9a1994c1)

------
haosdent
Shopee | [https://shopee.com/](https://shopee.com/) | Senior Software Engineer
| Singapore | FULLTIME | ONSITE | Provide VISA

Shopee is the largest eCommerce platform in South East Asia.

We are a team to build infrastructure for all Shopee businesses.

We are developing 10 Million QPS network gateway based on DPDK, Nginx.

We are developing large scale Kubernetes clusters to manage bare metal,
virtual machines, containers (100 thousand containers).

We are developing many many other awesome softwares to resolve our challenge
when serving huge user traffic and rapidly growing service.

We are hiring software engineers for different ranks and different roles.
Please contact huangh@seagroup.com for details.

Keywords: Golang, Kubernetes, Docker, Container, Cloud, Python, DevOps,
Platform, SRE, Nginx, DPDK, SDN

------
kattheorem
Theorem LLC | Theorem.co | REMOTE | Full-time | Experienced Engineers,
Engineering Managers, Designers and PM

Theorem is Hiring! We work with enterprise organizations and startups to solve
their business challenges by identifying, designing and building innovative
software solutions.

Backend - Ruby: [http://bit.ly/2NvqFqA](http://bit.ly/2NvqFqA) Front End:
[http://bit.ly/2nfSxCN](http://bit.ly/2nfSxCN) Engineering Managers:
[http://bit.ly/2XrJmNd](http://bit.ly/2XrJmNd)

Visit Theorem.co/careers to learn more about our opportunities in UX, Product
and Sales

Please email me directly with any questions Kristen.Williams@Theorem.co

------
bellwether
Jobot | Software Engineer | Irvine, CA | Full-time, Onsite
[https://apply.jobot.com/view/software-
engineer/1832879419](https://apply.jobot.com/view/software-
engineer/1832879419)

At Jobot, we are building a world class engineering team consisting of top
software engineers focused on intelligent technology that unlocks human
potential: in our recruiters' lives, in our candidates' careers, and in our
clients' missions. If you believe software can be poetic, that the focus
should always be on the solution rather than the problem, and that what you
build should make a difference, then Join Us!

What can we do for you?

\- Competitive Base Salary!

\- Extremely Fun and Passionate Culture!

\- Flexible Work Schedules!

\- Accelerated Career Growth!

Is your background a fit? We are looking for…

\- Bachelor of Science in Computer Science or Engineering with professional
software engineering experience.

\- Experience with one or more of the following: Golang, Python, Java, or C#
.NET Core.

\- Experience with microservices and APIs, preferably with a React frontend.

Why join us?

We may thrive on human and artificial intelligence, but our values provide the
roadmap that informs every interaction.

Who are we?

\- We take the job very seriously but do not take ourselves seriously.

\- We believe that kindness is still completely relevant.

\- We believe transparency and a strong team brings the best results for
everyone.

Our Get a Job Give a Job program helps increase employment across the globe.

We use the latest technology combined with a great company culture to give you
the ability to succeed and grow as a developer, earn a great living and... get
this...take every other Friday off. Yes, every other Friday. So... that means
you have 26 3-day weekends a year. Twenty-six.

------
mareko
C-Labs | San Francisco, Berlin, and Buenos Aires | Hiring Software Engineers,
Mobile Engineers and Cryptographers | All Levels | 100K - 200K + equity +
coins | FULLTIME, ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA | [https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

Celo is an open-source permissionless platform that makes financial tools
accessible to anyone with a mobile phone. Using a novel decentralized PKI,
Celo lets you send cryptocurrency to phone numbers in a fully decentralized
way. Additionally, Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to fiat currencies,
like the US Dollar, to minimize volatility. Anyone can participate in the
network and earn Celo currency, even with just a budget Android smartphone (by
sending verification text messages). To make sure that the platform is
scalable and fast enough for day-to-day use, Celo uses a new Proof of Stake
protocol with fast block times and 1 block finality. Further, it uses SNARK-
based proofs to allow light clients to sync with the chain instantly. For
Celo's first product, we are working with organizations such as the UN World
Food Programme and GiveDirectly on a social payments and cash transfer app
that looks and feels like Venmo, yet is fully decentralized.

Investors: Andreessen Horowitz (a16z), Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase,
Reid Hoffman and Jack Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS, Rust, zk-
SNARKs

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, Square, Zcash, QEDIT,
MIT, Stanford

More about us here:

Blog - [https://medium.com/celohq](https://medium.com/celohq)

Repos - [https://github.com/celo-org](https://github.com/celo-org)

Mobile App (alpha release): [https://celo.org/app](https://celo.org/app)

Incentivized Testnet: [http://celo.org/stake-off](http://celo.org/stake-off)

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/) Loan Ecosystem Online
is a FinTech startup disrupting middle market loans process. Our stack is Ruby
on Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS and Docker. You
will be working closely with our core team alongside with founder and CEO, and
be a part of a fast growing team. We are looking for smart, driven engineers
to join us solving the current outdated system.

Apply here [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email
resume to hiring engineer neil@loaneco.net

------
mfbx9da4
Crowdform | Florianopolis, Brazil |
[https://www.crowdform.co.uk/](https://www.crowdform.co.uk/) | Full-time | R$
5k to R$ 10k per month

We are design and development agency based between London and Brazil. We're
looking for people to join our tech team (full-stack, backend and frontend
based in our new Brazil office).

\- Typescript, Javascript, React, React Native, Docker, AWS, Google cloud,
Microservices, GraphQL, Prisma, Node.js, python, django.

\- Use the latest technologies.

\- Help startups scale from 0 users to thousands of users.

\- Be involved in strategy as well as development.

\- 20% time to work on creative but productive projects.

\- Weekly lunch and learn - e.g. algorithms sessions

\- Weekly group run

What's it like in Florianopolis?

\- [https://medium.com/@bretwaters/florian%C3%B3polis-
brazil-6f1...](https://medium.com/@bretwaters/florian%C3%B3polis-
brazil-6f12714db992)

\-
[https://www.facebook.com/AlfonsoFotografiaUruguay/videos/274...](https://www.facebook.com/AlfonsoFotografiaUruguay/videos/274802689814124/?__xts__\[0\]=68.ARAxoqnnAGATLwvejnIDu5iqE8dsUGSPS3MGmyac9u9iVxN9TL_SghLVAOo5u-r0r9AIXiget68MxgkHLmxgpab_QjPGDDu9aqN_BJo2iLzz-
sHStU3MS8i2GVXLVbg94Z6LEchzNwEssn0r81I0tGKrix77eDjQSeJqajx0Up4RN2epanBsxkg5e2-B5auBEQOdYjQQrSeCMcRP-
pLhBoffL2pQMJwrPEsaMr6goCdAwPPO4wayeaGMaFfdfy5MiPLXcaqxsS48SZbh-2WPOUZsdD81ovH4DJ8SOlVaA5s77a8tMnwxxbrd4SHb6u5wA0gzYfCImHhHJOfvpXeLX6FUFA9nmw&__tn__=H-R)

\-
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Florianopolis&rlz=1C5CHFA_en...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Florianopolis&rlz=1C5CHFA_enGB797GB797&sxsrf=ACYBGNRG-
TxiAPQLYnlEigcuzSZyrtV9hg:1575485912748&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiP8LWx1pzmAhXrDbkGHZ-8CHQQ_AUoAXoECBEQAw&biw=1440&bih=798)

~~~
mfbx9da4
Contact david@crowdform.co.uk

------
earlhathaway
DataGrail | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | $130k - $180k +
equity | Onsite

Help us build a data privacy platform. California's privacy law -- CCPA --
takes effect in 30 days. Companies are not prepared; we help them.

We're building a SaaS that integrates with other services, data lakes (s3 +
json/parquet/orc/etc) and data warehouses (redshift, snowflake, etc) to easily
access, delete and/or anonymize data... and more.

We have paying customers and a very healthy sales pipeline.

Our stack (and growing):

* aws (codepipeline, rds, kinesis, athena, etc)

* ruby/rails, react, python, go

* postgres, redis, s3

* experience with data engineering or data science a plus.

Join our stellar, diverse team including two engineers who found us here on HN
-- email my cofounder / cto: iz|at|datagrail.io

(or me -- CPO/cofounder): earl at the same domain

------
daniel_iversen
Asana | [https://asana.com](https://asana.com) | Junior Customer Success
Manager (CSM) | Sydney, Australia | Full Time | Onsite

At Asana, we’re building collaboration software to help every team in the
world become more effective in working together and realising their goals.

Our CS team helps larger customers deploy Asana (both as a product and around
best practices of teamwork, productivity and work management).

We're a super fast growing SaaS company with $100m+ ARR and 90% YoY growth. In
Sydney we've surpassed 15 people and continue to grow.

You'll work with an experienced Senior CSM in a growing team.

Need Australian working permit, SaaS experience and be consultative and
customer focused.

Ping me for further details: danieliversen (AT) <companyname>.com

------
kaplona
Awesense | Cleantech | Frontend Developer | Vancouver, Canada | ONSITE

[https://www.awesense.com](https://www.awesense.com)

Hi there! I'm moving to another city and want Awesense to find a great match
for my position. The company makes hardware and software solutions for
electrical utility companies. Awesense's goal is to empower utilities so that
all their decisions are data driven, their grid infrastructure is modern and
reliable, and they are prepared for the clean energy future.

A few things I love about Awesense:

\- It's a small company and everyone's voice matters. You will be a part of
decision making, starting from the user problem we are trying to solve

\- You are working on something big, something worthwhile, it's not just a pay
check. You can help the Planet not only in your free time!

\- Power production and distribution is a fascinating and growing industry,
and you are growing with it.

\- Very interesting problems like API layer architecture or visualization of
various data so that it brings actionable insights to a user. The Awesense
application is map centric with lots of geospatial data to display. Just a
slice of technologies we use: React, React Native, Python, Scala/Spark.

\- Balance between business needs and technical debt, opportunities to try
yourself on the backend or in other roles.

\- Flexible in working hours and vacation. Have a plumber coming and need to
stay at home? Not a problem. Perfect weather outside for your favourite sport?
Trade that day for Saturday or ask for a late notice vacation day.

\- The last but not least – amazing people! They are all great professionals
and interesting personalities! It's fun place to work and hang out after work!

Sounds like a match for you? Wanna join the team, write us a letter:
[https://www.awesense.com/about/front-end-
engineer/](https://www.awesense.com/about/front-end-engineer/)

------
marknicolosi
Aclaimant | Remote | Full Stack Developer | Full-time |
[https://aclaimant.com](https://aclaimant.com)

Aclaimant is looking for an experienced Clojure developer to join our team. At
Aclaimant we are redefining the way companies and employees work together to
manage risk. Our SaaS platform is built using Clojure and ClojureScript. We
work remotely from the comfort of our own homes. Pair programming is important
to us; it helps us build culture and share knowledge. We expect candidates to
be located within North America.

Email jobs@aclaimant.com for more information or visit
[https://aclaimant.com/careers-developer](https://aclaimant.com/careers-
developer)

------
philiiiiiipp
DatHuis | ONSITE | VISA | Serverless Backend / Fullstack Engineer | Amsterdam,
Netherlands | Full-Time | €50K-€60 + equity

[https://dathuis.homerun.co/backend-engineer-
serverless](https://dathuis.homerun.co/backend-engineer-serverless)

Requirements:

* You have high standards and also request this from your co-workers

* Strong interest or experience with a serverless infrastructure

* Extensive experience with the AWS platform, CloudFormation is your friend

* Extensive experience with Javascript ( preferably with types )

* Strong motivation to create loved products with an eye for detail

* Experience in GraphQL

* You where already a developer when Germany became world champion in soccer (4+ years)

Nice to have:

* Entrepreneurial

* Experience in a strongly typed language

* You like sarcasm, like, a lot! Because we have _ze best_ sarcasm!

Get free coffee and a pen with pauline@dathuis.nl ( No recruiters )

------
cj
Localize | [https://localizejs.com](https://localizejs.com) | REMOTE | Full-
time | Full Stack Javascript Developer

Localize is a platform used by 500+ companies to translate websites and
applications into other languages. We're used by companies like Trello to
translate their help center
([https://help.trello.com/](https://help.trello.com/)), Tinder to translate
their blog ([https://blog.gotinder.com/](https://blog.gotinder.com/)), and
RocketMiles to translate their web app
([https://www.rocketmiles.com/](https://www.rocketmiles.com/)) - to see our
product in action, click any of those links and use the website's language
switcher to switch from English to another language.

We're hiring a Full Stack Javascript Developer to join our US-based remote
team. This opportunity is well suited for a developer who enjoys learning and
working in large and complex codebases with many moving pieces. As a core
member of our engineering team, you’ll be responsible for implementing new
functionality within Localize’s core product, maintaining existing code and
functionality, and improving/refactoring existing systems for maintainability,
scalability, and extensibility.

We're a small 10 person team working fully remote. We are a profitable
cashflow-positive company with over 500 customers worldwide. We offer
competitive pay, a full benefits package, and a culture with an emphasis on
work + life balance.

Tech stack: Node/Express, Mongoose/MongoDB/Redis, Backbone/Redux,
Handlebars/Less, Git/Github/Jira, CircleCI/Mocha,
AWS/S3/Elasticache/Cloudfront,

To apply, email brandon@localizejs.com or submit an application here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/localizejscom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/localizejscom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAIyCVbXHaKKik7)

------
jquip
Sorcero | Roles: NLP/Testing/Security Engineer | Remote/India/DC | Full-time

Sorcero is a DC-based enterprise knowledge and learning startup developing and
deploying novel hybrid AI architectures to support just-in-time point-of-pain
interactive organizational learning.

We are looking for early-stage inventor-developers to join our scientific and
technical staff. This is an opportunity to work with MIT Media Lab senior
scientists engaging with high-profile enterprise customers to create something
genuinely new and significant.

Tech Stack: Python, Mongo

Feel free to check/apply our careers page at:
[https://www.sorcero.com/careers/](https://www.sorcero.com/careers/)

You can alternatively email johnson at sorcero dot com

Thanks!

------
l4u124
NFP | BI Developer | Plainview, NY | ONSITE We're the 12th largest insurance
brokerage in the world (commercial/benefits/wealth management) and we're
adding to our Business Intelligence team.

Tools used: MS SQL Server stack (SSIS, SSRS, SSAS). Ideally, Python, Java or
JSON. You will need a basic understanding of API tech and BI tools.

[https://careers.nfp.com/ShowJob/JobId/335868/Business-
Intell...](https://careers.nfp.com/ShowJob/JobId/335868/Business-Intelligence-
Developer)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/recruitinginatx/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/recruitinginatx/)
<\- me

------
Codecademy
Codecademy | New York, NY USA | Full time We provide over 200 hands-on
interactive lessons ranging from Python to R to Javascript and everything in
between. Our learners have gone on to start companies, new jobs, and new lives
thanks to what they've learned with Codecademy, and we're thrilled to be
working to take that impact to the next level. We've raised over $40m in
venture capital funding from top investors including Union Square Ventures,
Kleiner Perkins, Naspers, Y Combinator, and more.

We are currently hiring for:

Backend Engineer: Learning Technologies & Author team
[https://grnh.se/3245d7c12](https://grnh.se/3245d7c12)

Director of Product Engineering
[https://grnh.se/3231ddd42](https://grnh.se/3231ddd42)

Engineering Manager [https://grnh.se/355971f42](https://grnh.se/355971f42)

Frontend Engineer: Learning Technologies & Author Team
[https://grnh.se/1e3446542](https://grnh.se/1e3446542)

Head of Growth Engineering
[https://grnh.se/962e2eba2](https://grnh.se/962e2eba2)

Lead Software Engineer: Platform team
[https://grnh.se/25c94c082](https://grnh.se/25c94c082)

Senior Backend Engineer: Learner Experience team
[https://grnh.se/e24a7f852](https://grnh.se/e24a7f852)

Senior Data Engineer [https://grnh.se/90de4b502](https://grnh.se/90de4b502)

Senior Frontend Engineer: Growth Team
[https://grnh.se/a8b7feb82](https://grnh.se/a8b7feb82)

Senior Software Engineer: Systems & Infrastructure team
[https://grnh.se/7e1bb2082](https://grnh.se/7e1bb2082)

------
robinhouston
Flourish | JavaScript Developer | London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

Flourish is an online tool for creating beautiful data graphics, presentations
and other interactive content without coding. Launched in 2018, it is already
being used by thousands of organizations all over the globe, from publishers
to governments, agencies to corporates. In partnership with Google News Lab,
we also work with many of the world’s leading news organizations, whose
graphics are viewed millions of times every day.

We’re now seeking another developer to join our team to help make Flourish
even better.

[https://flourish.studio/jobs/fullstack-
developer/](https://flourish.studio/jobs/fullstack-developer/)

------
julee04
Segment | San Francisco, CA | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

Are you an engineer looking to learn sales? Or maybe you're an engineer who
loves talking to customers? I was a software engineer at places like
Salesforce and various startups before I joined Segment as a Solutions
Engineer. I can say with confidence that this is one of the best companies
I've had an opportunity to work for. If you want to learn more about
transitioning to a Solutions Engineer and what makes it so great, I'd be more
than happy to get on a 15 minute call with you! Just send me an email at:
ju.lee (AT) segment.com

Happy to introduce you to others in company as well if you're interested in
roles in engineering, product, design, or sales!

~~~
minhaz23
Do you have anything for anyone with QA/Lead/Automation experience?

~~~
julee04
Hey minhaz23, take a look at our engineer positions here:
[https://segment.com/jobs](https://segment.com/jobs). Happy to talk with you
if you find any of these positions interesting!

------
pigeonlaser
Barracuda Networks | Sr. Software Engineer | Ann Arbor, MI | ONSITE |
[https://www.barracuda.com/](https://www.barracuda.com/)

At Barracuda, we offer industry-leading solutions designed to solve mainstream
IT problems. We provide powerful yet easy-to-use security and storage
solutions that simplify IT. This is an excellent opportunity for a Senior
Software Engineer to work in the Data Protection Division. Our data protection
solutions combine on-premises backup, cloud-to-cloud backup, and unlimited
cloud storage to efficiently protect all enterprise data.

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3HfMOkwl](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3HfMOkwl)

------
MagnusHambleton
Natural Cycles - Data Engineer. Stockholm, Sweden. ONSITE - VISA

We are the first FDA cleared birth control app and our mission is to improve
women's reproductive health with technology, research and passion.

We’re looking to hire a Data Engineer who thrives in a fast-paced, data-driven
environment and is inspired to use their talents to help us in our mission.

We offer:

\- Competitive Stockholm salaries

\- Gender balanced tech department

\- Data centric decision making

\- Meaningful work with social contribution

\- Passionate colleagues ranging all the way from dogs to ex-CERN scientists

\- Contributing directly to our US expansion strategy and execution

\- Assistance to move to Sweden

\- Private pension

Please visit us at [https://career.naturalcycles.com/jobs/780903-data-
engineer](https://career.naturalcycles.com/jobs/780903-data-engineer)

------
betsie8larkin
Honeylove | Director of Finance | San Francisco

Honeylove (honeylove.com) is a YC- and Lightspeed-funded fashion startup that
designs and manufactures functional and stylish undergarments for women. In a
little over a year since the launch of our store, the business is already
generating over $2MM in sales per month. We are profitable and were recently
featured in The NY Times: [https://nyti.ms/2OJ9i4f](https://nyti.ms/2OJ9i4f)

We are currently looking to add a Director of Finance to our team:
[https://bit.ly/2JJ4atN](https://bit.ly/2JJ4atN). Let's chat! I am Betsie
Larkin and you can reach me at talent@honeylove.com.

------
jondauch
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto | ONSITE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are Police
Departments, 911 Dispatchers and First Responders

Be a part of an awesome team in a late stage startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr] Front End Engineer (New York and Charlotte) [Sr] Data Engineer (New York)
[Sr|Mid] Dev Ops Engineer (Build/Release) (New York)

------
scgedata
Sequoia Capital Global Equities | Data Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full time |
Remote or On-Site

We're an investment fund affiliated with Sequoia Capital that invests
primarily in the publicly traded equity securities of companies in the
technology, media, and telecommunications ("TMT") sectors. We have 15
employees and we're looking for a data engineer to join our data science team
of two.

Responsibilities will include:

\- Assist in the maintenance of existing data infrastructure

\- Contribute to the development of new projects where data collection may be
required

\- Work with two data scientists to learn how to extract data and signals from
large data sets

\- Identify high potential new data sources and develop creative solutions to
add value to the fund's investment research process

Qualifications

Three or more years of development or DevOps experience. Our ideal candidate
would possess:

\- Strong programming skills in Python, with experience in Django, Scrapy or
Celery frameworks a plus

\- Strong experience with Amazon Web Services, both in managing servers and
processing large data sets

\- Detailed understanding of and experience working with relational databases,
especially PostgreSQL

\- Strong communication skills and ability to work as part of a team and to
work independently

\- Machine learning experience preferred but not required. Strong analytical
skill set with experience working with large, structured or unstructured, data
sets

\- Technical degree from a leading university in a quantitative field such as
Computer Science, Math, Statistics, Physics or Engineering

\- Interest in learning about technology investing and building skills in the
nascent data science industry for hedge funds

\- Financial services experience a plus, but not required

\- Work authorization in the United States

Please email us your resume at scgedatajobs at sequoiacap.com

------
tclancy
Rhumbix | Full-Stack Developers | SF or Remote | Full-time

Rhumbix is hiring. We are a Series B level startup, with VC backers like
Greylock and Autodesk. We are focused on digitizing the construction space,
and moving towards paperless job sites. We have seen steady growth in the
market and work with some of the biggest names in the industry. We have a lot
of talented and friendly engineers, and we are looking to hire 3 people in the
next couple months.

We have openings for entry-level devs (1+ years of experience) as well as
senior roles.

Entry-level Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rhumbixcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rhumbixcom/view/P_AAAAAAHAAAcJFlVZH6a0dO)

Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rhumbixcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rhumbixcom/view/P_AAAAAAHAAAcNIFptqHloTZ)

We have a great team culture, and a lot of autonomy. You are generally in
charge of what you work on, so you can pick projects that interest you. We are
a learning company, and have annual budgets for continued education and people
are welcome to try new things. We have solid work-life balance, thoughtful
founders, and a top notch team. We also have a women’s group that organizes a
couple fundraisers and volunteer events every year, as well as the occasional
social outing. All are welcome on the Rhumbix team, and experience/knowledge
of construction is not a requirement.

Our stack is Django, Python 3, React, Postgres, AWS, and React-Native for
mobile.

Other perks: Free lunch on Fridays 100% medical insurance coverage Generous
PTO policy (22 days/year), 11 paid holidays Team outings $1500 annual
education budget (take a class or attend a conference) Office doggos! Commuter
benefits Weekly all-hands meetings, transparent communication from leadership
Flexible work-from-home policy, open to remote candidates

------
connie-unify
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw](http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw) \- Machine Learner:
[http://bit.ly/2AUOfnD](http://bit.ly/2AUOfnD) \- Machine Learning Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/31NAqmF](http://bit.ly/31NAqmF) \- Front End Developer:
[http://bit.ly/2OoZyw3](http://bit.ly/2OoZyw3) \- Senior iOS Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x](http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x) \- Android Lead Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o67LL5](http://bit.ly/2o67LL5) \- Lead DevOps Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/30K9eDN](http://bit.ly/30K9eDN) \- QA Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2IoYML](http://bit.ly/2IoYML) \- Senior Product Manager:
[http://bit.ly/2ogdVIu](http://bit.ly/2ogdVIu) \- Director of Sales
Engineering: [http://bit.ly/2Me3AF0](http://bit.ly/2Me3AF0)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Full-time, visa (for experienced candidates), London

I am Marius - Head of Engineering at Citymapper. With our mobile app we make
cities usable, helping people move through our urban spaces, getting people
from A to B. Join us and work on an app that is a daily use-case for you and
millions of city-dwellers in 40 cities around the world.

Earlier this year we launched Citymapper Pass - solving ticketing. Urban
mobility is changing (micromobility, scooter, electric bikes) and Pass offers
a weekly subscription covering all modes of transport in a city; simplifying
booking and payment across public and private transit.

We are looking for great engineers to join any of our 4 backend engineering
teams: \- Citymapper Pass:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170599](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170599)
\- Micromobility Partners:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170592](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170592)
\- Transit Data (remote possible):
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170581](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170581)
\- Routing:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170595](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170595)

We are also looking for lead engineers and engineering managers:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)
For our mobile engineering team we are looking for iOS engineers:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972)

You can contact me directly at marius@citymapper.com if you have any questions
(no recruiters please - even though you will ignore this anyway….). Otherwise
please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
Raegan-Arcurve
Arcurve Inc. Houston, TX - ONSITE - Contract

Arcurve has been providing scalable professional software services since 2006.
In the past 13 years, we have completed over 600 projects across North
America, from our offices in Calgary, Vancouver and Houston.

Our talented team is the heart of Arcurve. We value collaboration, creativity,
curiosity, and teamwork.

Goal: To deliver best in class JavaScript, CSS, HTML5, ASP.NET MVC code across
a broad array of interactive web applications with a strong eye to create a
rich user experience for our clients.

Performance Objectives: • Design, develop and implement business functionality
into web based solutions • Identify performance improvement areas for clients,
present recommendations and perform rapid mock ups that you can translate into
front-end code • Experience developing web applications on ASP.Net framework •
Use your familiarity with API creation and RESTful services along with your
solid foundation in data structures, algorithms and system design to develop
modern responsive web sites that work across multiple browsers and platforms •
Previous experience developing on GCP, Azure or AWS Cloud platforms. •
Integration of front end and back end aspects of web application while
considering issues such as scalability and security (PHP, Python, Ruby, Java,
.NET, JavaScript, tooling including React.JS, Angular, CSS, Node.js and SQL) •
Collaborate with our multidisciplinary client services team and manage your
time across multiple projects in a results driven environment • React to
shifting priorities in a productive manner with a client services focus.

Send your resume to accelerate@arcurve.com. Preference will be given to those
candidates who are able to demonstrate how they have directly implemented and
worked with technologies/projects listed in their application.

Must be legally eligible to work in the United States. This is a contract
position specifically located in Houston, TX.

[https://www.arcurve.com/join/501-full-stack-web-
developer](https://www.arcurve.com/join/501-full-stack-web-developer)

------
andersonk
HealthPrize | healthprize.com | REMOTE | Full-time

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: Kotlin, Spring Boot, Docker, AWS, Terraform, React

Senior Platform Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fmsr?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fmsr?source=HackerNews)

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote | [https://gitcoin.co/jobs](https://gitcoin.co/jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based tools that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 13 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $2.8mm to the ecosystem since launch in November 2017.

------
thepodcasthost
Alitu.com | Dundee, Scotland | Full-Time REMOTE |
[https://www.thepodcasthost.com/recruitment/back-end-
devops/](https://www.thepodcasthost.com/recruitment/back-end-devops/)

Early 2018, we released our new web application – Alitu: The Podcast Maker.
It's designed to make it really easy to create a podcast.

We're looking for a Devops engineer, with back-end experience in node.js, to
come on-board and help us grow.

Full details and to apply: [https://www.thepodcasthost.com/recruitment/back-
end-devops/](https://www.thepodcasthost.com/recruitment/back-end-devops/)

------
mdietz1
LinkedIn | Full Time | Onsite (Omaha, NE) | Relocation and Visa Sponsored

LinkedIn is hiring a senior engineer to join the ads reporting team in Omaha,
Nebraska. LinkedIn Marketing Solutions has a business-to-business focus and
seeks to help businesses grow by facilitating communication between
organizations. The ads reporting team builds the advertiser facing data
pipeline and UI. The team is full stack including big data analytics (Spark),
streaming analytics (Kafka/Samza), REST microservices (Java), and UI (Ember).

Link:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1483152423/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1483152423/)

------
youngalfred
Young Alfred | VP Engineering/Senior Backend Engineer | Junior Backend
Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | New York City, NY | www.youngalfred.com

Young Alfred is a marketplace that helps homeowners compare and buy home
insurance online. We are building the stripe/plaid like infrastructure into
insurance carriers and opening up the YA API for partners to leverage our core
technology/access 35 insurance carriers across all 50 US states.

We're seeking a VPE/Senior Backend Engineer. These are ground floor roles with
significant responsibility & upside opportunity. Lighter salary & heavier
equity. Bring your space suit - Young Alfred's a rocket ship.

Please email: apply@youngalfred.com

------
katyborrowell
Borrowell | Senior C# .NET Core Developer | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services.

We’re looking for Developers to join our team as we continue to build and
innovate on products to help Canadians make great decisions about credit!

Senior C# .NET Core Developer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/1124825](https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/1124825)

Check out [https://borrowell.com/careers](https://borrowell.com/careers) for
more info!

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We’re a small well-funded team building beautiful open source business
intelligence tools used by over 17,000 companies.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, generalist, and sales engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | ETL Data Engineer | Denver, CO | REMOTE | Full-time

FinFolio makes wealth management simpler! We need a data-wrangling SQL guru
who can design and develop tools for managing billions in financial assets.
Are you the visionary who can scale us from 200 to 10,000 financial advisors
over the next few years?

I am the CEO/founder. Contact me at matt abar at finfolio dot com (remove all
spaces) and mention you saw this post.

Job: [https://www.finfolio.com/careers#op-343932-etl-software-
engi...](https://www.finfolio.com/careers#op-343932-etl-software-engineer)

FYI we were just funded are are also hiring Operations, Support, Onboarding
and other non-dev fintech roles.

------
farisjarrah
Reputation.com | Senior Cloud Engineer | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | On
Site

Reputation.com, Inc., based in Silicon Valley, pioneered online reputation
management (ORM) technology for the enterprise market. Reputation.com has
managed tens of millions of consumer reviews and consumer interactions across
hundreds of thousands of online points of presence for global companies.

Apply online at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/reputation/40eebe53-cce2-4944-b9d9-b6c...](https://jobs.lever.co/reputation/40eebe53-cce2-4944-b9d9-b6cf4ba41e7b)

Qualifications:

\- Experience administering GCP and Kubernetes

\- Experience administering data stores such as MongoDB, Elasticsearch,
RabbitMQ, Redis, Postgres

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite or
Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is 30 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer (SF, NY, or Remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Junior Software Engineer (SF, NY):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d2f846bb-6c83-4272-999d-67a28...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d2f846bb-6c83-4272-999d-67a289bc4bbc)

\- Product Designer (SF):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a517...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a51720aa036?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Sales Engineer (NY):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a99f124a-d37e-4d1e-a89d-f1138...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a99f124a-d37e-4d1e-a89d-f11385f285c5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

~~~
hn321
The second link is broken.

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

We build smart payments hardware and software to enable a global open commerce
platform. We're trying to bring the same kind of superpowers to merchants that
the iPhone did to consumers. We've raised over $130M (including $100M from
Alipay) and are growing fast after launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
jmike
Causaly | London, UK / Athens, GR | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.causaly.com/](https://www.causaly.com/)

Causaly is building the world’s largest medical knowledge graph using AI
machine reading. We believe that our technology can change how doctors treat
patients and provide solutions to rare diseases.

Currently looking for: * D3.js Expert * Software Engineer, Front-End * Senior
Full-Stack JavaScript Developer * Scientific Liaison (BioMedicine) * Senior
NLP Engineer (Information Extraction)

Apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/causaly/](https://apply.workable.com/causaly/)

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, (mostly) run on k8s, and are multi-
region and multi-cloud.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

------
the-alchemist
Two Six Labs here!

[https://careers-twosixlabs.icims.com/jobs/1171/lead-
software...](https://careers-twosixlabs.icims.com/jobs/1171/lead-software-
engineer---data-and-systems-privacy/job)

It's for the DARPA RACE program ([https://www.darpa.mil/program/resilient-
anonymous-communicat...](https://www.darpa.mil/program/resilient-anonymous-
communication-for-everyone)).

If you like cutting-edge R&D projects, this is the one for you: it's like
Tor+Signal+Bittorrent.

Strong engineering and research culture, and can work from a variety of
offices. Four weeks vacation standard.

Feel free to reach out!

\-- Karl

------
bg0
Opslock | Montreal, Quebec, Canada | ONSITE | Full Time | Opslock is an
industry-native technology platform focused on helping the front-lines of
industry spend less time on the repetitive paperwork they hate while providing
innovative insights into workforce behaviour that empower managers to increase
productivity, attract new employees, and intervene before risks become
disasters.

\- Data Architect

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Product Marketing Manager

\- Risk Education Manager

\- Sales Director

\- Senior Software Engineer, Back-End

\- Senior Software Engineer, Front-End

\- Senior Software Engineer, Mobile

\- Senior Software Engineer, Research and Development

\- UI/UX Designer

You can apply to any of our open positions at
[https://apply.workable.com/opslock](https://apply.workable.com/opslock)

~~~
bg0
Workable link is down:
[https://opslock.com/company](https://opslock.com/company) has all the links

------
shipwellsam
Shipwell (shipwell.com/careers) | Austin, TX | Front and Backend Engineers,
Data Scientists | Full-time | ONSITE

Recently raised Series B. Growing and expanding rapidly! Shipwell uses AI and
cloud computing to help automate and optimize supply chain logistics. Our
platform is constantly being updated and features are being expanded.

Technologies \- Frontend: Javascript, React, Grunt, Jest or Enzyme \- Backend:
Relational and NoSQL DBs, Python, Agile \- Data Science: Python, ETL, API,
Tableau or Looker

We're looking for experienced developers with at least 2 years of experience
in the technologies listed above.

Please apply via careers website if you believe you are a fit. I check each
application personally!

------
thunkmark
Thunkable | Full-stack Software Engineers | San Francisco | Fulltime | Onsite
| www.thunkable.com

Thunkable was founded on a simple mission to enable anyone to build their own
awesome apps. We believe that by doing so, we can grow and diversify the
community of technology creators. We've created a web-based, no/low code,
drag-and-drop tool that allows people to easily develop fully custom cross-
platform mobile apps.

3+ years of experience desired.

We are strongly committed to diversity in hiring!

Tech stack: React, Node/Express, GraphQL, React Native, MongoDB, Kubernetes

[https://thunkable.com/#/careers](https://thunkable.com/#/careers)

Must be eligible to work in the U.S.

------
wafelj
Zemanta, an Outbrain company | Multiple Engineering Roles | Ljubljana,
Slovenia| ONSITE, VISA, Fulltime

At Zemanta we're building the most advanced native advertising platform in the
world.

We solve hard challenges: our Real-Time Bidding system currently processes
over half a million requests/second with low latency.

Tech we use: golang, python, kotlin, postgres, aerospike, AWS, kafka,
javascript, typescript, angular, hadoop etc.

Looking for Backend Engineers to work on our real-time bidding platform and
supporting services.

Apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/zemanta/j/0A13CB0EC4/](https://apply.workable.com/zemanta/j/0A13CB0EC4/)

------
asselinpaul
Leif | Software Engineer, Growth, Sales | New York, NY | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We’re looking to hire software engineers & sales/growth people to increase
access to quality education. We leverage technology to facilitate financing
that is aligned with the interest of students. A lot of interesting problems
to be solved.

Send an email to jobs (at) leif.org

Alternatively, apply here
[https://angel.co/company/leiftechnologies](https://angel.co/company/leiftechnologies)

Python + TS (Vue), tons of unique data, office in Meatpacking. High impact,
lean team, growing quickly.

[https://leif.org/](https://leif.org/)

------
moshloop
Flanksource | Remote First

Flanksource is niche consultancy focusing exclusively on Kubernetes and the
Cloud Native ecosystem. We help companies navigate the CNCF landscape by
evaluating and integrating technology into an infrastructure continuous
delivery pipeline, tailored to each customer's particular environment and
stack.

We are looking for Kubernetes focused Site Reliability Engineers to work
remotely and ideally contribute back upstream.

Apply here [https://careers.flanksource.com/o/kubernetes-site-
reliabilit...](https://careers.flanksource.com/o/kubernetes-site-reliability-
engineer) Or dm moshloop on #kubernetes slack

------
PDXTimB
New Relic |Senior Software Engineer (Container Fabric)|Portland, OR | ONSITE

New Relic is a growing software company that builds awesome products and tools
for engineers and we're aspiring to create a more meaningful internet
experience for our customers, so they can delight their customers. We are
passionate about the craft of building and managing great software. We take
pride in what we do and hold ourselves to the highest standards. We are a team
of data nerds building products for other data nerds.

[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oitsbfw8&s=Tim_Butler](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oitsbfw8&s=Tim_Butler)

~~~
downerending
Thank you for spelling out "Oregon" in the future. ("OR" is all but impossible
to search for or process correctly.)

~~~
PDXTimB
Thanks for the feedback, I'll make sure to spell it out in the future.

------
rikvanmechelen
The Museum of Modern Art | Lead Developer | NYC | On-site, Full Time |
[https://bit.ly/2DE4GpK](https://bit.ly/2DE4GpK)

The Museum of Modern Art is currently accepting applications for a Lead
Developer to be part of the Enterprise applications team, the Lead Developer
executes all stages of the technical direction of the department. Together
with department management, decides on the overall architecture of current and
upcoming projects. Works on software development projects directly, as well as
assists with and oversees a number of projects being built by other members of
the team or by consultants.

------
aaronnakama
RACE21™ / Teck Resources Limited - Vancouver, BC

We are Canada's largest diversified mining company that's been around for over
100+ years. We effectively creating a software start-up and hiring roughly 140
data scientists, data engineers, full-stack devops, mobile, cloud and front-
end developers, and technical architects over the next 8 months.

We're seeking those with a passion for modern-day software development,
microservices architecture, time-series databases, Machine Learning, AI, and
Big Data Analytics - who crave the agility of a start-up, with the stability
to a multi-billion dollar publicly listed company.

Our postings and feature page can all be found here:
[http://bit.ly/2BhrDOj](http://bit.ly/2BhrDOj)

Candidates can connect with me directly here:
[http://bit.ly/2FVJz5V](http://bit.ly/2FVJz5V)

==================================================== We're assembling a team
of the biggest and brightest thinkers, doers, and digital disruptors - from
development operations and data scientists to infrastructure, cloud, and big
data enthusiasts.

Being part of the RACE21™ team, you’ll be leading the charge of a company-wide
renewal of technology and infrastructure – a high-tech transformation of
mining into the next generation.

With the financial backing and commitment from our leadership, we envision a
fully-integrated agile digital platform that will:

Renew, Automate, and Connect material, processes, equipment flows, and data
systems to expand and enable a broad application of advanced analytics,
robotics, and artificial intelligence Empower our employees to unleash their
creativity and innovation at work – increasing sustainability, safety, and
performance in real-time, unlocking resource base knowledge and improving
planning for optimal resource extraction

We are world-class leaders in sustainability and safety – and we are building
a better world for the next generation with lasting competitive advantages,
from 2021 and beyond. ====================================================

~~~
52-6F-62
Are you considering, or will be considering, applicants located in other
cities like Toronto/remote?

------
bluebottlejobs
Blue Bottle Coffee | Senior Software Engineer | Remote | Full time

Blue Bottle Coffee is a passionate and growing team of hundreds around the
world, united by the simple purpose of connecting the world to delicious
coffee. We’re an impossibly eclectic group of coffee experts, artists,
writers, sensory scientists, bakers, designers, engineers, and all-around
dreamers, who also happen to be some of the most hard working and talented in
the business.

Apply here!
[https://jobs.lever.co/bluebottlecoffee/f2edc89c-f3ed-46a7-a1...](https://jobs.lever.co/bluebottlecoffee/f2edc89c-f3ed-46a7-a16e-b3de852e71b3)

~~~
bluebottlejobs
We have another opening!!

Blue Bottle Coffee | UX Software Engineer | Remote | Full time

Apply here!
[https://jobs.lever.co/bluebottlecoffee/12b01c58-4a82-460d-8e...](https://jobs.lever.co/bluebottlecoffee/12b01c58-4a82-460d-8e70-4cab4b2d3b4c)

------
kate-lane
Lane | Toronto | Onsite |
[https://www.joinlane.com/careers/](https://www.joinlane.com/careers/)

Want to join a fast growing enterprise SaaS company with a modern tech stack?
Join a team of diverse problem solvers making a lasting impact in an emerging
industry.

Open roles: * Senior Developer Node.Js * Senior Developer React * Intermediate
Developer Node.Js * Intermediate Developer React

Our tech stack: \- React \- React Native \- Node.js \- GraphQL \- PostgresQL
\- Koa.js

Check out more info @
[https://www.joinlane.com/careers/](https://www.joinlane.com/careers/)

------
thill_joinroot
Root Insurance Co| Columbus, OH / Chicago, IL | Full-time | Onsite preferable
/ limited remote possible (US only, select roles only)| $80k-$170k
[https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result. We're a startup — we're 700+ people
who have been working on this since March 2015. We've built an iOS and Android
app that gathers data on how well people drive. We use that to set insurance
prices. To build the best possible product and user experience, we went
through the arduous process of starting an insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 29
states.

We recently raised the largest VC round ever for an Ohio technology company
($523 million in funding to date.) We're planning on leveraging that momentum
to continue scaling rapidly and build something truly unique in the insurance
industry. To do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented
engineers. Whether you're just getting started out in software development or
someone who is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly
scaling engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in
the next year alone.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

We're actively hiring in Columbus, OH and are also building an Engineering
Team in Chicago, IL that will be working very closely with our telematics
data. This team will play a major part in where we're headed, and we're
searching for experienced Engineers who are looking to have a significant
impact by building and leading a team from scratch specifically in Chicago.

Email us at enghiring@joinroot.com to apply and either Tim or Chris will
respond to you promptly.

------
EthanSutin
Squad (YC W18) | Android / Backend Engineers | Full-Time | San Francisco |
REMOTE | [https://squadapp.io](https://squadapp.io)

Squad is a new way to hang out with your friends––sharing screens, watching
YouTube & TikTok while chatting live on video together. It’s the next best
thing to hanging out IRL. Our novel approach makes screen time more connective
and collaborative for Gen Z.

Our mission is to reduce loneliness by bringing people together to engage in
meaningful and fun experiences. We’ve raised a $5M seed led by First Round and
have a fast-growing userbase, mostly of teen girls.

We are a distributed team with a hub in San Francisco. You’ll be implementing
fun and engaging features to delight our growing user base. You will be deeply
involved in the design process, and own features from conception to roll out.

\- Android:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AAAAAAIAACCLc5CY7ZJjtl)

\- Full-stack:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AAAAAAIAACCAVrF0dzfIA2)

We’re also looking for a couple of contractors for specific projects -- on the
web and iOS. I recently wrote about our cap table and shared all of our
investors because I firmly believe early employees should know who they are
working to make richer and more powerful in the world. Read it here:
[https://medium.com/allraise/your-companys-cap-table-
matters-...](https://medium.com/allraise/your-companys-cap-table-matters-it-s-
who-you-re-making-wealthy-and-powerful-in-the-world-c63cca36ccfa)

We’re a creative, diverse and fast-moving team that’s passionate about
building the future of social communication. If you are driven by ownership
and impact, we’d love to hear from you! Feel free to ping me directly with any
questions at ethan@squadapp.io

------
capkutay
Striim | Design | San Francisco, CA | Full-time

At Striim, we believe in making data valuable the instant that it is born. We
are a comprehensive streaming analytics and ETL company enabling next-gen
analytics applications at some of the world's largest companies.

Our core technology is based on database change data capture, in-memory stream
processing, and real-time data visualization in react.

We're a well-funded, post-Series B company.

Striim was voted one of the best places to work in Silicon Valley by several
publications[0].

DESIGN ROLE - You will be in charge of design on the GROWTH team. This
includes the website, branding, content, and conversion systems.

If you're interested - contact me at john@striim.com

~~~
capkutay
Amendment: This is a UX role for the front-end.

------
dman7
WorkPatterns (www.workpatterns.com) | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco or
Los Angeles | ONSITE | Full Time

WorkPatterns is building a system for transparent work relationships, and our
mission is to empower teams to work more effectively, transparently, and
enjoyably by making best practices automatic.

Product-first company with VC backing and serial founders who don’t take
themselves too seriously :)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, GraphQL, PostgreSQL

[https://angel.co/company/workpatterns/jobs/599731-full-
stack](https://angel.co/company/workpatterns/jobs/599731-full-stack)

Email dmitri at workpatterns.com

------
openmosix
Coinbase (YC S12) | [https://coinbase.com/](https://coinbase.com/) | Software
Engineers and Product Managers | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite Coinbase
is a secure online platform for buying, selling, transferring, and storing
digital currency. Our mission is to create an open financial system for the
world and to be the leading global brand for helping people convert digital
currency into and out of their local currency.

What we are looking for: Senior Software Engineers - Backend (several teams
for Identity, Payments, and products) - You will be building and scaling the
bridge between the crypto and the physical economy. See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/765130](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/765130)
or
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1631556](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1631556)

Product Managers - Backend (several teams for Identity and products) - You
will be leading the product development of all our shared services to bridge
the crypto and the physical economy. See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1963985](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1963985)

(Android) Mobile Engineers - You will be building consumer applications for
the mobile crypto experience! See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1746745](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1746745)
Principal Engineers, Frontend Engineers and many more at
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions)

All roles require 3-5 years of professional experience (minimum). Feel free to
apply through any of the links, email me at luca.bonmassar(at)coinbase.com or
connect with me on LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucabonmassar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucabonmassar/)

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, [https://custom.sockclub.com](https://custom.sockclub.com) and
[https://www.sockclub.com](https://www.sockclub.com)

The retail landscape is shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile
to around the smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change by
building a DNVB (digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the
discovery problem for ecommerce. If you're interested in this opportunity
contact me at dane@sotmclub.com

------
marcojx
Groupe Faubourg | Nantes, France | Full-time | Junior and Senior Software
Engineer

Groupe Faubourg is a company changing the way companies manage their vehicles
and assets. We are building a very ambitious online platform (B2B) with very
nice engineering challenges. We are looking for front and back end software
engineers, with a strong computer science background. We are also building
devices for automatic car damage recognition amongst other things. The company
is already strong (more than 300 people) but the R&D team is to be build from
the ground up. If you are interested contact me at m.journeux at groupe-
faubourg.com

~~~
yelloweyes
remote ok?

~~~
marcojx
Remote ok if you are a good match

------
brockf
Strong Analytics | Chicago, IL | Full-time Data Scientists, Data Engineers |
[https://www.strong.io](https://www.strong.io)

We help companies integrate state-of-the-art machine learning into their
products, internal tools, and infrastructure. We've designed, built, and
deployed products in the automotive space, pharma, gaming, retail, tech, and
many other verticals.

Requires an advanced degree (M.S./Ph.D.) in a quantitative science and 1+
years applying machine learning to real-world problems.

To apply: [https://careers.strong.io/](https://careers.strong.io/)

------
AbstractAirways
Reddit | Backend and ML Engineers | Full-Time | New York, relocation offered

The Ad Relevance team is hiring backend and full-stack ML engineers in NYC!
Our team is applying machine learning to ad quality, targeting, and relevance
over our massive datasets. We're a new team, and there's lots of opportunity
for individuals to make a difference.

Our technologies include ML in Spark and TF, low latency serving in Java, and
lots and lots of python to fill the cracks. You'd be working on all stages of
the ML pipeline, from modeling data science and modeling to implementation and
infrastructure.

If you're interested shoot us an email at jobs+hn@reddit.com

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Software Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test Security Intern Business
Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email the following addresses:

• Security Researcher/Security Software Engineer/Security Intern: jobs-
researcher@redballoonsecurity.com • Software Engineer: jobs-
software@redballoonsecurity.com • Business Development Analyst/Intern: jobs-
business@redballoonsecurity.com • Software Engineer in Test: jobs-
sdet@redballoonsecurity.com

------
reddavis
Plum | London, UK / Athens, GR | FULL-TIME |
[https://withplum.com/](https://withplum.com/)

At Plum, we're on a mission to help everyone be financially better off. People
all over the world are making bad financial decisions every day, due to lack
of financial education, antiquated financial systems and temptation. In the UK
alone, 50% of people have less than £100 in savings. We believe we can change
that with great technology, data science and behavioural theory.

* iOS

* Android

* Python

* VP of eng

Apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/withplum/](https://apply.workable.com/withplum/)

------
tjohnell
Handy | New York, NY | Engineering Manager & Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE
| Full-time

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button. Started in 2012 by Oisin Hanrahan &
Umang Dua, Handy has scaled to offer cleaning, installation, and assembly
services across the entire US and has processed over 3 million transactions.
As of 2019, Handy is an independently operated subsidiary of ANGI Homeservices
(Nasdaq: ANGI), the world's largest home services marketplace including brands
like HomeAdvisor and Angie's List. This milestone gives us more leverage to
bring the Handy experience to millions of more customers.

Handy is also the assembly and installation partner for major retailers
including Wayfair, Walmart, eBay, Crate & Barrel, and Costco (see more detail
at [https://handy.com/retail](https://handy.com/retail)). Each partner
represents an opportunity to introduce Handy to more customers, and drive
growth for the company.

We're offering:

\- Competitive salary plus equity

\- Full medical, dental, vision package to fit your needs

\- Monthly Handy credits (Free weekly cleanings!)

\- Unlimited vacation policy; work hard and take time when you need it

\- A fun office in the heart of Manhattan, always stocked with coffee, snacks
and drinks; catered lunch and dinner, foosball, office events and team outings

\- Ground floor opportunity with a team building something great

\- The rare opportunity to work with sharp, motivated teammates solving some
of the most unique challenges and changing an industry

We're looking for talented engineers who love to work collaboratively and
solve challenging problems.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2Xz6zve](https://bit.ly/2Xz6zve)

Engineering Manager: [https://bit.ly/35aY3rf](https://bit.ly/35aY3rf)

------
rpenchina
Braze | Senior Engineers (Android / iOS / Back End / Front End / DevOps / SRE)
| New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze delivers customer experiences across email, mobile, SMS, and web.
Customers, including Seamless, HBO, Disney, Urban Outfitters, and Venmo, use
the Braze platform to facilitate real-time experiences between brands and
consumers in a more authentic and human way. And we do it at scale – each
month, tens of billions of messages are sent to a network of over 2 billion
active users through Braze.

Need more proof? Braze was named a Leader in the Gartner Magic Quadrant for
Mobile Marketing Platforms in 2019. The company has also been named on the
Forbes Cloud 100, Inc. Magazine’s 2019 Best Places to Work, and Crain's 2019
Best Places to Work in NYC lists. We are headquartered in New York with
offices in London, San Francisco and Singapore. And we have over 400 employees
and are growing!

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1](https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Director of IT/Security: [https://grnh.se/f6e106e71](https://grnh.se/f6e106e71)

To learn more about engineering at Braze, please check out our engineering
blog: [https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-
braze](https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-braze)

------
domh
ReadMe (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://readme.io](https://readme.io)

ReadMe provides every company the ability to easily create beautiful
documentation, and build loyal, productive developer communities. With ReadMe,
you can build developer portals that combine support, tutorials, topical
guides and API exploration. ReadMe makes it trivial to keep docs up-to-date
and has community oriented features that help drive adoption.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/readme](https://www.keyvalues.com/readme)

Here are our open roles:

\- Product-focused Node/React Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADKbSRLOxZHG4?trackingTag=keyValues)

\- Frontend Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC6FWEQBDKq42I?trackingTag=keyValues)

\- Developer Evangelist:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC6IXbk-
vVF5iK?trackingTag=keyValues)

\- Support Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC6Bk1mW8uW552?trackingTag=keyValues)

Tech Stack: Backend: Node.js, Express, MongoDB/Mongoose, Testing (Mocha, Jest,
Supertest, Nock), and Nginx (Caching server, SSL certificate generation
service). Frontend: Angular 1, React. Hosting/Infrastructure: Heroku, AWS,
MongoDB Atlas, GitHub, Codeclimate, CircleCI.

------
ingojoseph
PEXELS | REMOTE | REACT NATIVE

Pexels.com is among the 500 most visited websites in the world
([https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/pexels.com#card_rank](https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/pexels.com#card_rank)).
We're a platform to find free stock photos and look for a React Native Mobile
developer and Ruby on Rails developers to help us grow even bigger. Check out
our open positions and apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs](https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs)

------
mathilde55
Smartcar | Mountain View | Full-Time |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com) The connected car API for
developers.

Here are our open roles:

Account Executive:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/5b371c54-4b66-42ef-b423-5a330...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/5b371c54-4b66-42ef-b423-5a3309c36fa6)

Senior Back-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/846f178c-0739-4ff8-a69e-34062...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/846f178c-0739-4ff8-a69e-340621d736f2)

------
Paxos-NYC
Paxos |Software Engineers (All levels) Full-time | Onsite (remote flexibility)
| NYC Paxos is a post Series-B fintech start up that is focused on digitizing
the world's assets and democratizing access to capital.

This is the opportunity to be part of a fast-paced, small, and flat
organization responsible for developing our exciting cutting-edge products
from design to production.

Technologies: React, TypeScript, Go, Python, Kotlin, Kubernetes, Terraform,
AWS.

Apply here - [https://www.paxos.com/careers/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/)

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME | VISA

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 5,000 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
brendanmcd
Kite | Generalist Software Engineer + Machine Learning Engineer + Product
Marketing | Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at Series A-funded startup Kite
(kite.com) -- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts
of writing code. We recently launched new features:
[https://zd.net/2kNvJJj](https://zd.net/2kNvJJj).

Our stack: GO + Python + React

Open positions for full-stack software engineers, machine learning engineers,
and product marketers. Apply here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or send us a note at
flywithus@kite.com.

\-- Brendan

------
JodiePinkowski
Ably Real-time | [https://www.ably.io/|](https://www.ably.io/|) London, UK |
Full time

Ably builds developer tools and global cloud infrastructure for the realtime
internet. We power HubSpot’s products, provide live scores for millions of
Australian Open tennis fans, keep 3 million Chicagoans informed everyday with
live transit updates. Roles available:

\- Head of DevRel / Chief Evangelist

\- VP of Engineering

\- Distributed Systems Engineer

\- Technical Product Manager

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Technical Writer/Content Manager

Apply at [https://jobs.ably.io/](https://jobs.ably.io/)

------
irrelative
Unsupervised | Full-Time | Boulder, Colorado | On-site

Unsupervised is building a platform to ingest complex business data and use
unsupervised learning to find hidden patterns and insghts. We work with
customers across cloud platforms, across industries, and with disperate data
sources.

Our Python backend runs distributed ML jobs in k8s, and our frontend leverages
React, GraphQL, Elasticsearch, and Postgres.

Check out our openings at
[https://unsupervised.com/careers](https://unsupervised.com/careers) or email
me directly with questions via jd@unsupervised.com

------
chrisgarand
Roomerator | Web Developer | Mississauga, ON | ONSITE |
[https://roomerator.com](https://roomerator.com)

We're open to candidates in, and around Mississauga, Ontario for multi
function employees (emphasis on programming, MySQL, PHP, TypeScript, and minor
Python).

We're a bootstrapped company that specializes in sourcing, logistics, and
research for the construction industry. With customers ranging from developers
of major hotel projects, to HG TV stars renovation companies, our clients are
well known across North America.

or email me at chris@roomerator.com

~~~
srikanthsrnvs
Lol, I'm from Mississauga too - We were your competitors; www.blip.delivery
and worked with lots of construction companies in Toronto who wanted to do
same-day deliveries.

I ended up selling the company to a customer, but it's really cool to see
another company in the space, who's also in the same city as we were!

~~~
chrisgarand
That's cool, we should meet up and share our experiences! Send me an email at
chris@roomerator.com

------
amoore2273
Data Software Engineer III: Arlington, VA: Onsite, Full-Time:

Join a team of highly skilled engineers working to apply the latest
developments in AI and Machine Learning to solving real world problems for our
customers. Work in a collaborative, Agile environment, where every voice
matters, outside the box thinking is encouraged, and the best ideas always
win.

We are looking for a strong engineer with experience building applications
from the ground up. We need someone who can work independently but can
communicate clearly and knows when to ask questions and when to challenge
assumptions.

------
crossman
Digital Onboarding | Senior Full-stack Engineer | REMOTE (US based) | Full
time

Digital Onboarding is a marketing automation platform that helps banks and
credit unions modernize their onboarding process and develop mutually
beneficial, profitable relationships with their customers and members.

Current stack: Elixir + Phoenix, React + Redux, Lambda (Node), Postgres

Requirements:

\- 5+ years in front end and back end web development

\- Committed to building features you're proud of

\- Strong understanding of SQL databases

\- Strong understanding of functional programming

\- Strong communication skills

\- Previous Elixir experience

Nice-to-haves:

\- Machine learning experience

\- Experience working on a remote-first, distributed team

\- Love of nachos

Send me an email me at jonathan at digitalonboarding dot com.

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Woopra is a Customer Data & Analytics Platform that unifies all customer
centric data from data warehouses and 3rd party services to empower employees
across entire organizations to explore and visualize data without the reliance
on SQL or data scientists.

We are pre-funded and profitable with over 1000 customers and 8 team members.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, Apollo, GraphQL

See
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions.

------
chuhnk
Micro | Senior software engineer | London, UK | Full time onsite

Micro is a seed funded startup building a global serverless platform for
microservices in the cloud and beyond. Developers have spent too much time
reasoning about cloud native infrastructure, docker, kubernetes, etc. We want
to abstract all of this away and let you focus on what really matters.

We're a small team based in London looking for others who want to join in the
early stages of building a platform and company.

Competitive comp, great stock options, pension, work from home on Friday, and
take holidays as you need them.

Email me at asim@micro.mu

------
resputin
FireHydrant | NYC, Remote | Full-time | Frontend Engineer

At FireHydrant, we’re building tools that modern operations teams are using to
respond to incidents and resolve outages in their globally-distributed
applications. We bring order when our customers are experiencing chaos.

\- Software Engineer - Frontend (React):
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/firehydrantio/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/firehydrantio/view/P_AAAAAAHAAEgKcCeHkSg6RX?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
scanr
Reading UK| Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Full
Stack Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Permanent

Join us in building awesome fin-tech solutions for our customers.

We're using C# and .NET Core on the backend and React and TypeScript on the
front end. We’re also using AWS, Docker and Kubernetes.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch.

You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

------
aivosha
Gazelle.AI | Montreal, Canada | Full-time | Remote/On-Site

"The world's first and only AI-Powered Business Intelligence Platform built to
close more deals with growth companies"

We are hiring Front/Back/Fullstack Software Engineers to join our growing
team. The positions are hybrid - remote and/or on-site - you chose the style
that fits your personality the best.

The stack: AWS, RESTful API, Python, Mongodb, Elastic, Redis, ETL tooling,
ML/DL/AI, Javascript, React.js&Co.

Many interesting challenges across the stack, competitive salary.

Interested ? Contact us at jobs@gazelle.ai

------
tamentis
Kaiyo | Data Scientist | NYC | ONSITE Too many people buy furniture from low-
cost manufacturers, only to abandon them in a landfill a few years later. We
understand that good design has many lives and are building a platform to
promote sustainability and quality in the furniture industry.

Required:

* Not afraid of hard, real-world challenges

* 2+ years of experience building models or systems, open source or commercial

* Python experience

* SQL (we use PostgreSQL)

* Linux/Unix

Bonus:

* R

* AWS EC2, S3, RDS

* Worked with logistics or e-commerce data before

* BI tools (we use Redash)

Email Bertrand (CTO): bertrand@kaiyo.com

I am committed to teach you everything I know and will try my hardest to make
this a positive and life-changing experience for you.

------
osmihi
Kipsu | DevOps Engineering Manager | Minneapolis, MN | Onsite | Full-Time

[http://kipsu.co/2JHz](http://kipsu.co/2JHz)

The DevOps Manager position encompasses technical and people leadership duties
to ensure that Kipsu's technical teams are able to smoothly deliver work from
the development phase to a stable and secure production environment. The
DevOps Manager at Kipsu reports to the VP of Engineering and occupies a
"Player-Coach" role by coaching, mentoring, and guiding people and processes,
while also remaining hands-on with implementation.

We host our systems on AWS, running more than twenty microservices today and
expanding our use of containerization as we go. We practice immutable
infrastructure, infrastructure as code, and configuration as code. Our
talented team of Software Engineers believes in DevOps and has expertise with
our infrastructure and automation across the team. Team members also run
regular working groups in security, database, infrastructure, and front-end
technologies to continuously and proactively improve our practices in those
areas.

Key Responsibilities: • Guide the company's technical strategies and act as
primary owner and subject matter expert on cloud infrastructure, monitoring
and alerts, CI pipelines, containers & microservice architecture

• Implement changes to our systems as needed, particularly for larger, "step
function" changes to our systems and processes

• Act as a manager to a small team of software engineers (our squads are
typically three to four in size) and provide mentoring and technical
leadership in DevOps across the Engineering team

• Communicate technical concepts within Engineering and to the executive level
as needed

• Foster and promote a collaborative culture of learning on the Engineering
team

Our team members are given the trust and license to excel at their jobs, and
are supported along the way to continuously grow.

If you’re interested in learning more, email us at resume@kipsu.com, or view
our full job description at [http://kipsu.co/2JHz](http://kipsu.co/2JHz) and
apply. Either way, a human will get back to you!

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time / Full stack
Developer (mostly Python / Django) | ONSITE (some remote work possible)
Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) we would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health (hioscar.com) is a startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. We're currently
hiring for a variety of full-time onsite roles in Engineering, Product, and
Design.

hioscar.com/careers

NEW YORK CITY (HQ)

Engineering Manager: Data/Systems:
[https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1](https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1) Engineering Manager:
Web & Mobile: [https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1](https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1) Group
Product Manager, Concierge:
[https://grnh.se/2111ef521](https://grnh.se/2111ef521) Product Designer,
Onboarding Perks & Wellness:
[https://grnh.se/9b721c8c1](https://grnh.se/9b721c8c1) Product Manager, User
Experience: [https://grnh.se/680a818e1](https://grnh.se/680a818e1) Senior
Fullstack Engineer: [https://grnh.se/c37a43151](https://grnh.se/c37a43151)
Senior Product Designer, Internal Tools:
[https://grnh.se/253e49c91](https://grnh.se/253e49c91) Senior Product
Designer, Provider Experience:
[https://grnh.se/22b59c881](https://grnh.se/22b59c881) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11)
Senior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile:
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731)

LOS ANGELES (PLAYA VISTA) Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/0345c5d61](https://grnh.se/0345c5d61) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81)
Senior Software Engineer: Web:
[https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)

Happy applying! The Recruiting Team @ Oscar

------
mariopoeta
Vopak | Rotterdam,Netherlands | Full Time | Vista

Backend Engineer (Nodejs + MongoDB + AWS)

We are building an IoT Edge Platform for Industrial IoT initiatives.

About Vopak? Vopak is 400 years old company that storage vital products, which
is currently going through this massive digital transformation. p.s
Greenfield!

[https://vopak.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/CareersAtVopak/job...](https://vopak.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/CareersAtVopak/job/Rotterdam/Backend-Engineer-IT-OT_R0003762-1)

------
benjon
REE | Berlin, onsite | ree.technology

We are committed to redefine how people move (autonomously) in big urban areas
in a fast and sustainable way. Besides the customers of Ree all people in a
city will benefit from the positive impact of our solutions. For our approach
to autonomous mobility, which is very different compared to the other players
in that market, we are looking for people in:

Perception - Path Planning - Embedded - Backend - General SWE - Hardware -
Functional Safety - and others: please check our website!

------
DNSFilter
dnsfilter.com| remote, full-time |
[https://dnsfilter.breezy.hr/p/9cf550668503-devops-
engineer](https://dnsfilter.breezy.hr/p/9cf550668503-devops-engineer) | Are
you looking for a rocket to take a ride on as a DevOps Engineer?

If this is you, you might be interested in the opportunity to join DNSFilter!

DNSFilter (a TechStars 2018 company) is a fast-growing SaaS startup with over
1700+ customers and is cash-flow positive. We are a proven product in a proven
market.

Typical responsibilities will include:

\- Work closely with our CTO \- Perform OS/kernel upgrades on Ubuntu
16.04/18.04 and CoreOS virtual and dedicated instances. \- Maintain
Production, Development, Staging, QA environments, including some Windows
instances for debugging. \- Document DevOps processes and state - in
infrastructure as code, with commits to github where possible. \- Assist QA
and developers \- Increase the resiliency of services by developing
master/slave and load balanced solutions. \- Further enhance monitoring of
servers and services, the performance of services.

What we're looking for: \- 3+ Years of DevOps or Linux server administration
experience \- 1+ Years of Experience with Docker Containers and Ansible \- 3+
Years of Experience with Linux

Get more unique information about your rocket start rocket at DNSFilter !

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) -- San Francisco or remote (within North America) --
[https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Golang)- You’ll be solving hard algorithmic and distributed systems problems every day and building a first-of-its-kind, containerized, data infrastructure platform.

* Front-end Engineer (Javascript) - Your work will be focused on developing the UI, perfecting the user experience, and pioneering new products such as a hosted version of Pachyderm's data solution.

* DevOps -- Pachyderm is hiring a deployment and devops expert to own and lead our infrastructure, deployment, and testing processes. Experience with Kubernetes, CI/CD systems, testing infra, and running large-scale, data-heavy applications is important.

* Solutions Engineer/Architect -- Work with Pachyderm’s OSS and Enterprise customers to ensure their success. This is a customer facing role that bridges support, product, customer success, and engineering. About Pachyderm:

Love Docker, Golang, Kubernetes and distributed systems? Pachyderm is an
enterprise data science platform that offers Git-like version control
semantics for massive data sets and end-to-end data lineage tracking and
auditing. Teams that find themselves struggling to maintain a growing mess of
advance data science tasks such as machine learning or bioinformatics/genomics
research use Pachyderm to greatly simplify their system and reduce development
time. They rely on Pachyderm to do the heavy lifting so they can focus on the
business logic in their data pipelines.

Pachyderm raised our Series A led by Benchmark
([https://pachyderm.io/2018/11/15/Series-A.html](https://pachyderm.io/2018/11/15/Series-A.html)),
so you'd be getting in right at the ground floor and have an enormous impact
on the success and direction of the company as well as building the rest of
the engineering team.

Check us out at:

pachyderm.com

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#/.NET, TypeScript/React, Azure, K8s and many
more interesting and leading-edge technologies. Essential to us is a friendly
and collaborative working environment which fosters a constructive and open
discussion culture, while working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our
needs. Within smapiot everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our
experienced architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general
tech discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-
for-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-for-next-gen-
distributed-web-smapiot).

------
ShaneCurran
evervault ([https://evervault.com/](https://evervault.com/)) | Product
Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | ONSITE | €60k - €80k + meaningful equity stake

Passionate about data privacy?

Backed by Sequoia, Kleiner Perkins, SV Angel and other leading investors, at
evervault we're building the internet infrastructure for data privacy. Privacy
is no longer something that compliance teams look after alone — it's becoming
a core component of your product. We're building simple developer tools that
allow privacy to be integrated in the development stack from day one.

This is a unique opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a world-class
team, helping to fundamentally re-architect how companies handle personal
data.

You'll be responsible for building out our core tech infrastructure over the
coming months and for driving the design and build processes of our platform
and company.

Even if there isn't a role that seems like a good fit, we're always interested
in speaking to interesting people. If you, or anyone you know, would be
interested then please don't hesitate to get in touch.

[https://angel.co/company/evervault/jobs](https://angel.co/company/evervault/jobs)

You can reach me directly at shane@evervault.com

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, DevOps Engineer, QA Engineer,
Product Manager, Product Designer, Data Analyst | Charlotte, NC OR Santa
Clara, CA | Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
QA engineers, data scientists, data engineers, product managers, engineering
managers and more. Job openings can be filled in Santa Clara or Charlotte, NC.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom)

Everyone complains that our healthcare system is inefficient and costly. If
the idea of working with smart people to actually solve the problem and make
it significantly better for our future generations seems worth your time,
reach out to me directly at hireme@leantaas.com and I'll put you in touch with
the right hiring manager.

We're a Series C funded healthcare tech company based in Silicon Valley
obsessed about making our hospitals more efficient with data science and
machine learning. 65+ healthcare organizations including the likes of
Stanford, Duke, NYP, Dignity, Memorial Sloan Kettering, Tenet and more rely on
our products to lower patient wait times, improve staff satisfaction and
overall financial performance.

Our team includes successful entrepreneurs, engineers, product managers and
data scientists from Google, LinkedIn, Apple, Symantec MIT, Stanford, UC
Berkeley, Google, McKinsey, and more. We've raised $55 million to date from
top tier VCs in Silicon Valley. CBInsights recently named us among the top 100
AI companies in the world.

On the data engineering side, our stack is Airflow/Python. On the web services
side, our stack is Java/Play and Angular 2/Typescript. There's also
Python/Flask products. We're fully cloud hosted on AWS and leverage modern
tooling and automation to produce high quality code - and we ship every week!

Our vision is to build an "Air Traffic Control" for hospitals - a centralized
command and control center that routes the right information to the right
department as patients flow through the system - if we get that right, we'll
be able to significantly make our hospitals more efficient and eliminate
waiting and wastage and solve the problem once and for all.

------
stavrospap
TileDB, Inc. | Full-Time | REMOTE | USA | Greece |
[https://tiledb.com](https://tiledb.com)

TileDB, Inc. is a data management company spun out of Intel Labs and MIT to
help Data Science teams make faster discoveries, by giving them a more natural
way to store, analyze and share large sets of diverse data, so that they can
stop wasting time working around performance limitations, inadequate data
storage formats, and unfamiliar tooling. TileDB is comprised of a new multi-
dimensional array data format, a fast embeddable, open-source C++ storage
engine with numerous APIs and Data Science tooling integrations, and a cloud
service for easy data management and serverless computations, all architected
to solve common pain points faced by data scientists.

Website: [https://tiledb.com](https://tiledb.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/TileDB-Inc](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc)

Docs: [https://docs.tiledb.com](https://docs.tiledb.com)

Blog: [https://medium.com/tiledb](https://medium.com/tiledb)

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA and we have a subsidiary in
Athens, Greece. We offer the ability to work remotely, but the candidates must
reside either in the US or in Greece. US candidates must be US citizens,
whereas Greek candidates must be Greek or EU citizens.

We have several open positions aimed at increasing TileDB’s feature set,
growth and adoption. You will have the opportunity to work on innovative
technology that creates impact on challenging and exciting problems in
Genomics, Geospatial, Time Series, and more. A few features on the roadmap
include enhancing our TileDB Cloud offering by optimizing our serverless
framework, adding ML pipelines, and integrating with JupyterLab.

We are primarily seeking:

\- Developer Advocate

\- Head of Marketing

\- C++ Engineer

\- R Engineer

\- Backend Engineer

\- Python Engineer

Apply today at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com) !

------
sbruno
Toast | Software Engineer | Database Engineer | Chicago, Boston, Dublin |
[https://pos.toasttab.com/](https://pos.toasttab.com/)

Toast builds hardware and software for restaurants. We are expanding rapidly
and hiring a lot of engineers. We're working with Android, Web, iOS, Java,
.Net, Javascript, React, Redux, Kotlin, Apache, Kafka, SQL, Node, and more.

If you are interested, please email me your resume at sjbtoast@gmail.com

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Engineers | Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Our primary focus right now is finding a couple of full stack engineers with a
heavier focus on frontend development.

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications.

We see our high volume, large scale apps as an exciting opportunity for
innovation and revolution - both in technology and business. We welcome new
technologies, ideas, and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between.

If you’d like to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject
line beginning with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
avinashn
Tata Institute of Social Sciences | Mumbai, India | Contract | Onsite |
tiss.edu

We are a development team working on the internal web applications from
student management to admissions to all the other needs of the University.
Team members are given wide latitude on their technical decisions and we offer
good work-life balance. We have a good environment for mentoring too.

Technologies: Django, Python, PostgreSQL, Docker

Positions available:

● Software Developer

● Web and UI Designer

Drop a mail with the desired position as subject to recruit-itsmc@tiss.edu

------
recruiting_R2C
r2c | Infrastructure, Full Stack, Front End, Program Analysis, Security
Engineers | San Francisco | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://r2c.dev/](https://r2c.dev/)

We're a small San Francisco startup passionate about improving software
security and reliability. We make tools for developers, researchers, and
hackers that simplify program analysis and make it accessible in the
development workflow.

You'll be an early engineer working with our designers, security researchers,
and developers everyday to create a platform that brings together program
analysis authors with people who review and fix software security issues. Our
backend is primarily Python, our frontend is primarily TypeScript with React,
and we use modern web infrastructure (e.g AWS, Docker).

We take an empirical approach to product development, proposing experiments
and rigorously validating our ideas. We believe in building each other up and
'yes and...' conversations! You’ll have the opportunity to meet with users and
set the direction of the product here.

To find out more about r2c, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/returntocorp](https://jobs.lever.co/returntocorp)

------
nickwarren
inspectAR | Software Engineer (C# (Unity)) | ONSITE (Newfoundland, Canada) We
build Augmented Reality tools for circuit boards. It's fundamentally changing
the way electrical engineers operate in the lab, it improves throughput at
assembly houses, and enables smart evaluation boards like never before.

We are looking for eager, motivated people with a broad set of technical
skills who are ready to take on some of technology's challenges and work with
others to advance the rate of hardware development. We're a team of five
electrical/computer engineer founders, with four of us working deep on the
technology. We're looking for our first couple of new hires to join in primary
working on a Unity codebase, and improve/create new underlying plugins. We are
a remote company with an office in Newfoundland, Canada (GMT-3:30) where
product is built, and in San Francisco at the Autodesk Residency Center on
Pier 9 (GMT-8) where business operations happen.

I'm Nick, our COO, and I sit in our Newfoundland, CA office. Drop us a short
introductory email at info@inspectar.com. We're looking forward to hearing
from you!

[https://inspectar.com](https://inspectar.com)

------
subnivean
Eventbrite | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time

If you're interested in building the data infrastructure and services that
connects people with the events matching their interests we have a Senior
Search Engineer opening in San Francisco:

[https://www.eventbritecareers.com/jobs/senior-search-
enginee...](https://www.eventbritecareers.com/jobs/senior-search-engineer-san-
francisco-california-united-states)

------
cedricd
Narrator | Software Engineer, Designer | New York, NY | Full Time

Narrator provides data science as a service for startups. We've built a
platform to allow us to build data analyses extremely quickly and accurately.

We're a small team of 6 (all former data scientists or software engineers)
looking for another engineer and our first designer.

check us out: [https://narrator.ai](https://narrator.ai) email me:
cedric@narrator.ai

------
bogolea
Simbe | San Francisco, CA | On-site

At Simbe, we leverage robotics and AI to provide physical retail with
unparalleled insights into inventory and operations.

Current open positions include:

Senior Cloud Developer - Node.js Deep Learning Engineer Robotics Software
Engineer Senior DevOps Engineer

To learn more or apply:
[https://www.simberobotics.com/about/careers/apply](https://www.simberobotics.com/about/careers/apply)

------
ktina
ThousandEyes is a real-time map of the internet and provide companies that
rely on the internet instant visibility into what's breaking and where.

We are looking for Site Reliability Engineers of all levels in San Francisco,
Austin, London, and Dublin to join our elite team in our mission to defeat the
evil forces of IT performance degradation throughout the dark corners of the
universe. :)

If you want to chat more, email me at kserrano@thousandeyes.com

------
MichalPeleg
Tyk is looking for a Developer Advocate (Remote, EU timezones)

Tyk is an API Management platform, that is helping to drive the connected
world and power new products and services. We’re changing the way that
organisations connect any number of their systems and services.

To view the role and apply: [https://tyk.io/jobs/developer-
evangelist/](https://tyk.io/jobs/developer-evangelist/)

------
ceava
Samasource | San Francisco, Montreal, Costa Rica | Multiple engineering roles
including AI Lead, Senior Software Engineer, Engineering Interns| Samasource
is leading quality AI training data, with a social mission to provide
dignified work to people lacking opportunities, but not ability.

Apple here:
[https://samasource.applytojob.com/apply](https://samasource.applytojob.com/apply)

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin, Germany | Multiple
Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite | Logistics / Supply Chain

1) Senior Python Engineer

2) Senior Frontend Engineer

3) Senior Full Stack Engineer

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Frontend: Angular 8, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/](https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
silviaxbird
xbird | Senior Android Engineer - Mobile Sensors in Digital Health | Berlin,
Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are looking for a Senior Android Engineer to lead our effort on the Android
platform. You will work directly on our core product, which collects mobile
sensor data, stores it, and eventually uploads it to our cloud service for
interpretation. Some of the sensors we work with are accelerometer, gyroscope,
barometer, and magnetometer. You will be responsible for the SDK that gets
integrated into the products of our partners, as well as our own Android apps.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<silvia@xbird.io>)

------
sarvesh18
Based in Yangon, ZigWay is one of Myanmar’s leading social enterprise start-
ups. Our mission is to help low income families break free of poverty traps.
We have designed and built software to help people access cheap and flexible
loans when they need it.

We're looking to fill the following position:

-Technology lead: [https://angel.co/l/2iPUUr](https://angel.co/l/2iPUUr)

We can help with visas.

------
sproefke
TRUVERIS | Boston, MA (USA) | Flexible WFH

Senior DevOps Engineer: Supporting small team of python developers on software
releases and troubleshooting in AWS-hosted environment. Using tools like
Saltstack, Kubernetes, Docker, Helm, Jenkins, Git, Prometheus, Grafana and
more...

Senior Software Engineer: Developing backend systems and web APIs in Python
(with SQLalchemy, pylon, pyramid)

Tech stack highlights: Python, Linux, AWS, PostgreSQL

Please email Sarah at sproefke@truveris.com !

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Backend / Data Engineers | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Machine
Learning Engineers | Lead Product Designer | New York City, NY | ONSITE /
PARTIAL REMOTE, VISA

Kalepa is a New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform
and disrupt the $1T commercial insurance market.

Engineers and designers at Kalepa are solving interesting and challenging
problems at the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine
learning models, intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will
be working in a small team building technology from the ground up with the
latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa's team members have worked at Facebook, Google, Microsoft, ClassPass,
APT (acquired by Mastercard for $600M in 2015), Wonder, the Israel Defense
Forces, MIT, Berkeley, and UPenn. We are backed by IA Ventures.

More details here: Backend:
[https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/460333-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/460333-software-engineer)
Full Stack: [https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/658130-full-stack-
softw...](https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/658130-full-stack-software-
engineer-python-react-js) Machine Learning:
[https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/566836-data-
scientist-m...](https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/566836-data-scientist-
machine-learning-engineer) Lead Product Designer:
[https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/659673-lead-product-
des...](https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/659673-lead-product-designer)

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
rishirishi
Briza | Backend Software Developer | Toronto, Canada | Full-time, ONSITE

Insurance technology startup focused on US small business insurance. Node.js,
Typescript, ES7+.

For information and on how to apply, please visit:
[https://angel.co/company/briza/jobs/674250-backend-
software-...](https://angel.co/company/briza/jobs/674250-backend-software-
developer-briza-io)

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer,
Designer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
SignalRecruit1
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

-Distributed Systems (Rust) Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b842d9)

-Security Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/96f391f5-9840-409b-ac5e-e1f3007...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/96f391f5-9840-409b-ac5e-e1f30075cf63)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, devops.
Distributed Systems: Rust

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

~~~
dwayneanderson
Hi,

Are you still hiring contractors? Happy to help here at Digitalogy.co, if you
are still looking.

------
cpmurphy1980
Indeed|Austin|Full Time, Onsite|indeedjobs.com

Indeed is the number one job search engine on the planet. We are seeking very
Sr level engineers to help with our Search Quality team.

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Staff-Software-
Engi...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Staff-Software-Engineer-
Search-Quality/19085)

The Role:

If you are an engineer who's passionate about building innovative products
that scale to tens of millions of page views a day, Indeed is looking for you.
Indeed offers smart developers like you a complex development ecosystem with
short release cycles. Every week sees the new release of multiple products
that meet the growing needs of millions of jobseekers worldwide. When you come
to work at Indeed, you'll be working with a smart and diverse team of problem
solvers who exhibit high energy, deep technical skills and a drive to get
things done. We speak multiple languages working on multiple platforms -
Python, Java, Javascript, PHP, Lucene, MySQL, MongoDB and many more.

As part of our cross-functional Moderation Engineering team, you’ll work on
solutions with data scientists, engineers, operations analysts, and product
managers to keep fraudulent and illegal activity off of the Indeed platform
and enforce a high bar for content posted on indeed.com. Your team will
collaborate with product teams across the company to identify opportunities
for improvement and points of integration with our moderation platform and
tools. Day to day, you will find yourself working across product code bases
and helping us to integrate machine learning models into our quality
enforcement solutions. You’ll collaborate with our Operations team to identify
new areas that require moderation and develop a path to simple content review.
You will get exposure to new products as they mature on our platform, and have
an opportunity for impact that extends well beyond the confines of your team.

Responsibilities

* Design, develop, and maintain systems that integrate fraud and content quality moderation into our products.

* Work side by side with our data scientists to invent and deploy new solutions to uncover fraud and maintain quality.

* Collaborate with our Operations team to identify opportunities where moderation can have impact and design new integrations.

------
cargo_one
cargo.one | Air Freight Marketplace | Berlin, Germany | Full time, Onsite,
Visa Support | [https://www.cargo.one/careers](https://www.cargo.one/careers)

We are an early-stage startup in Berlin building a marketplace in the air
freight industry. In today's globalized world, air freight impacts every
aspect of daily life. From new technologies, exotic foods and spices, to the
latest fashion trends, air freight makes it all possible. However, the air
cargo market is far behind the passenger booking experience. Cargo capacity is
still sold and booked via email and telephone. It's our mission to bring the
air cargo industry into the 21st century.

We are looking for multiple (Sr.) Backend Engineers
([https://www.cargo.one/careers/backend-
engineer](https://www.cargo.one/careers/backend-engineer)) to complement our
existing engineering team and push our digitization efforts in the industry
forward.

If interested, drop me an email at hackernews@cargo.one

------
cobalternate
zeroheight (YC S19) | London, UK | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://zeroheight.com](https://zeroheight.com)

We started zeroheight to work on collaboration between designers and
developers. This led us to notice that there was no good solution for design
documentation...so we built one! Our goal is to give companies all the tools
they need to build a full "design system" and maintain design consistency as
their products scale.

We think design systems have the potential to change how companies build
products. Creating a shared language between design and development opens up
some exciting possibilities. We're still hiring our first few engineers so
this is a great opportunity to have a large impact on the future product
building process.

Role: Product Engineer (Full-stack) | £45 - 65k + equity

Tech: JavaScript (React), Ruby (Rails), AWS (RDS, EC2, Lambda)

More: [https://zeroheight.com/careers](https://zeroheight.com/careers) or
email me (Robin, founder / CTO) on robin /at/ zeroheight . com

------
dstola
corrux | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Full Time, Intern|
[https://corrux.io/](https://corrux.io/)
[https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers)

Work and grow in an environment driven by ownership, execution and innovation!
corrux is a young startup serving the complex digitalization needs of users in
the civil construction space. We specialize in analytics and failure
prediction for heavy civil equipment, from excavators to tunnel borers. We
connect custom hardware to construction assets and ingest data in real-time,
displaying it alongside data from OEM-provided APIs to give the site manager a
fleet-wide OEM-agnostic overview of their fleet.

We're currently hiring the following positions:

* Backend engineer: [https://corrux.io/careers/backend-engineer](https://corrux.io/careers/backend-engineer)

* Devops engineer: [https://corrux.io/careers/devops-engineer](https://corrux.io/careers/devops-engineer)

* Frontend developer: [https://corrux.io/careers/frontend-developer](https://corrux.io/careers/frontend-developer)

* Data scientist: [https://corrux.io/careers/data-scientist](https://corrux.io/careers/data-scientist)

* Interns (Backend/Hardware): [https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers)

* Senior Product Manager (not listed yet, but reach out to me at danil at corrux.io if you think you might be interested)

~~~
kyawzazaw
Is the intern position possible for visa sponsorship or similar work
authorization for non-EU citizen?

------
aleksandra_
Bidroom.com|Software Engineer (Golang)|Cracow,Poland|ONSITE|Full-time

Bidroom is a hospitality industry start-up located in Cracow, Poland. Looking
for SE: strong design, algorithms, architecture basics, able to switch
languages to create own solutions. Currently we work with Golang, PHP, Java,
Vue.js, AWS, Terraform. To apply or ask questions pls contact me:
aleksandra@bidroom.com

------
ashtynn
Crunchbase. Onsite (2 days/week remote). San Francisco. Engineering manager
(fullstack) Frontend engineer (all levels) Scala engineers (all levels) Python
engineers Data Scientists Data analysts & more

[https://about.crunchbase.com/about-
us/careers/](https://about.crunchbase.com/about-us/careers/)

------
defmethodkathy
Def Method |[https://www.defmethod.com/](https://www.defmethod.com/) | New
York City, NY | Full Time | Onsite -Senior software engineer -Mid level
software engineer Apply here:
[https://www.defmethod.com/careers](https://www.defmethod.com/careers)

------
mspiron
Billtrust | Lawrenceville and Woodbridge (NJ), Denver and Boulder (CO) |
Onsite/Some Remote | [https://www.billtrust.com](https://www.billtrust.com)

Billtrust helps businesses accelerate invoice-to-cash. We provide a flexible,
automated, cloud-based product portfolio that speeds cash application through
tailored invoice delivery, secure multi-channel payment enablement, and
intelligent matching and payment posting. Backed by Goldman Sachs, Riverwood
Capital & Bain Capital, our platforms process $30B+ annually and help
companies like Kraft Foods, New Balance Athletics, and Ferguson Enterprises
get paid faster and more efficiently.

To learn more about our engineering culture & values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust](https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust)

Current openings:

* MySQL Database Administrator (Remote): [http://bit.ly/2Rc5n1n](http://bit.ly/2Rc5n1n)

* Lead Quality Engineer: [http://bit.ly/BT_QA_Boulder](http://bit.ly/BT_QA_Boulder)

* Senior Business Analyst: [http://bit.ly/35Va182](http://bit.ly/35Va182)

* Senior Quality Engineer: [http://bit.ly/BT_SeniorQE](http://bit.ly/BT_SeniorQE)

* Test Automation Engineer: [http://bit.ly/BT_testauto](http://bit.ly/BT_testauto)

Tech Stack: Across our product portfolio we leverage a variety of languages,
frameworks and tooling though much of code is written in C#/.NET Core 2.x and
Angular 7+ for the frontend on the newer products. Many databases to store our
250TB+ of production data including MySQL, SQL Server, MongoDB, Snowflake,
DynamoDB & RDS. We have some monolithic applications though new products &
platforms are built using microservices running Docker containers on AWS ECS
with some footprint in Azure. We leverage many AWS services – Lambda,
CloudWatch, S3, EC2, Route53, IAM, SQS, SNS and more. We also use Terraform
for configuring infrastructure, Jenkins for CI, and Git/GitLab for source
code.

Apply at billtrust.com/careers or reach out directly to Marc Spiron (Lead
Talent Sourcer) at mspiron@billtrust.com.

------
dhxt
I've built [https://findwork.dev/?source=hn](https://findwork.dev/?source=hn)
to index the postings here so that they're searchable. I also enrich the jobs
with data from Glassdoor (reviews) and Crunchbase (funding). I use it for my
own job hunt, but it might be useful for others too...

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers, Security Engineers, System Administrators |
London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations.

We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at the beginning of
2018, to now being in over 3,000 practices that send over 60,000 messages a
day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half an hour each day.

Over the next 12 months we’re growing our practice base in the UK and rolling
out exciting new products to enable the future of primary care.

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
kenshotech19
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

At Kensho, you have the opportunity to benefit from the collaboration and
innovation of a startup environment while also leveraging the resources of one
of the world’s largest and most successful financial institutions, S&P Global.

Kensho acts as S&P’s innovation and transformation hub, enabling it and its
clients to use information more intelligently and effectively. Here you will
have the opportunity to create impactful, scalable contributions that have the
potential to transform the way the world thinks about data.

You will get to work with a diverse and inclusive group of curious, highly
accomplished engineers and business professionals who value collaboration,
curiosity, and mentorship at all levels. Here at Kensho, swinging for the
fences is considered a team sport, and every Kenshin’s unique perspective and
experiences are valued.

Positions that are currently open: • Data Infrastructure Engineer - (NY) •
Infrastructure Engineer - (DC) • Machine Learning Engineer (Boston) •
Technical Project Manager (Boston) • Software Engineer - Back End (Boston) •
Software Engineer - Front End (Boston)

To find a full list visit www.kensho.com/careers

------
soumyadeb
Rudder Labs (Open source Segment - [https://github.com/rudderlabs/rudder-
server/](https://github.com/rudderlabs/rudder-server/))

Looking for a developer evangelist to help manage and grow our community.
Location not an issue for a strong candidate.

Please email soumyadeb at rudderlabs.com

------
cbenneh
Alacrity Law | REMOTE | Full-Time | Senior Backend Engineer |
[https://alacritylaw.com](https://alacritylaw.com)

Alacrity is a well funded early-stage startup founded by seasoned legal,
finance and procurement professionals. Our mission is to create technologies
which enhance the relationship between corporates and law firms to improve
service delivery, reduce costs and manage relationships more efficiently. The
legal industry is changing rapidly and we’re excited to help.

Alacrity is looking to hire a senior, self-motivated engineer to join our team
of 5 engineers. Although you will be surrounded by great engineers, you must
be able to work independently and take initiative. We're looking for strong
architectural and service-design skills as well as full appreciation of code
quality standards.

Things you will get to do:

    
    
      * Further develop our Node.js API.
      * Create technical specifications for new product features.
      * Review product security (security is taken very seriously here).
      * Improve our AWS infrastructure.
      * Mentor your team mates.
      * Constantly learn from other engineers.
    

Your Ideal Skill Set:

    
    
      * Deep knowledge of Javascript and Node.js.
      * GraphQL experience (we use Apollo).
      * Experience with devops (AWS, Docker and Terraform).
      * Team leading experience.
    

This is a remote-first opportunity for people residing within 3 hours of GMT.

You can see full job spec as well as apply on
[https://workable.com/j/C1AE31050F](https://workable.com/j/C1AE31050F).

~~~
andrew_
Doesn't appear as if this link is functional any longer.

------
nsamuell
Degreed | [https://degreed.com](https://degreed.com) \- US-BASED REMOTE - New
York, NY (NYC) - Salt Lake City, UT (SLC) - San Francisco, CA (SF) - Leiden,
Netherlands

Degreed is an enterprise SaaS learning platform that connects all the
resources people use to learn and grow, including corporate learning systems
and millions of courses, videos, books, articles, podcasts, and subject
experts from thousands of sources. Then we add a layer of machine intelligence
to provide people and businesses with the tools, analytics and feedback they
need to stay ready for whatever’s next. We’re already used by millions of
employees worldwide at some of the largest companies in the world. We’re a
well-funded startup with over $150M+ raised and have a fast growing, 350+
person team working remotely from across the US and abroad.

We’re looking for talented senior developers and testers to join our
engineering team across a variety of positions: frontend, backend, database,
testing, etc. We’re a US-based, fully remote company, but aren’t able to
sponsor visas at this time. We offer an incredible set of benefits including
flexible hours, parental leave, childcare, and vacation. If this sounds
interesting, check out the open positions below or visit
[https://degreed.com/about/jobs](https://degreed.com/about/jobs) for more
info!

* BACKEND DEVELOPER: [https://jobs.lever.co/degreed/a4dbaabe-82c6-4894-96b9-61e989...](https://jobs.lever.co/degreed/a4dbaabe-82c6-4894-96b9-61e989f59cf0?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

* FRONTEND DEVELOPER: [https://jobs.lever.co/degreed/081d0d65-29a4-4767-ab50-fe009f...](https://jobs.lever.co/degreed/081d0d65-29a4-4767-ab50-fe009f311ca5?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

* DATABASE DEVELOPER: [https://jobs.lever.co/degreed/2ff82390-d539-44d6-8a08-ad5f26...](https://jobs.lever.co/degreed/2ff82390-d539-44d6-8a08-ad5f26ee06c0?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

* DEVELOPER IN TEST: [https://jobs.lever.co/degreed/2eda9704-841c-495f-9405-02b402...](https://jobs.lever.co/degreed/2eda9704-841c-495f-9405-02b4029c5733?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

------
EmielMols
Crisp | Software engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Amsterdam, the Netherlands

Crisp is building a new online supermarket in the Netherlands. We believe real
fresh grocery shopping should be better and easier. We launched a year ago,
and have since raised a successful Series A. You are a software engineer
willing to join our small team working from Amsterdam. You're eager to learn
and work with colleagues from different disciplines such as warehouse
operations, category management or product design.

Our stack is no-nonsense (using sophisticated technologies such as grep,
strace and make), with backend code in golang/php and frontends around react
(native). We prefer generalists over specialists, and willingness to learn
over a long CV.

Reach me directly at emiel%crisp.nl. Please include a CV or linkedin profile.
All messages will be answered. Our recruitment process includes a 30 minute
tech test we ask you to do at home.

Vacancy page:
[https://crisp.jobs/developer/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer/en)

(intern positions available as well: [https://crisp.jobs/developer-
stage/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer-stage/en))

------
jgrahamc
Cloudflare | Onsite | Lisbon

I am starting a small machine learning and data science team in Lisbon.
Looking for a handful of people to help untangle our data using a combination
of data science and machine learning techniques to detect new attacks, block
bots, optimize traffic delivery, browser and API performance.

Email is jgc AT cloudflare DOT com.

------
sunelton
viagogo - Software Engineering | Software Engineer | New York City, NY |
ONSITE | VISA

We're the world's largest secondary ticket marketplace - you may have heard of
StubHub, a company that we recently acquired from eBay. We're a team of 40
engineers (80 employees total in NYC) and looking to expand our junior
workforce. Application link is here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/viagogo/jobs/4090886002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/viagogo/jobs/4090886002)

We're hiring across every team (Website, Platform, Payments, Database, Fraud,
Paid Search). We use .NET and C# here but are agnostic to the technologies
that entry-level engineers need to know.

If you're 4-8 years of experience we also have a few full-stack engineering
positions. Please shoot a message over!

------
ibarrajo
Jobscan.co | Seattle | Full time / Onsite | Senior Software Engineer, Software
Engineer

Jobscan is a fast-growing start-up in the heart of historic Pioneer Square,
Seattle, WA. Jobscan is web service that helps job seekers land more
interviews by using AI to analyze one’s resume or LinkedIn profile against any
job description. We're building the next generation of job search tools to
make job search easier. We’re user-funded, profitable, and growing
exponentially.

We are looking for a Full-Stack Engineer to help build the next generation of
job search tools. Our agile development team develops and supports our
products top-to-bottom and ship software on a regular basis. A successful
candidate will thrive in a fast paced, start-up team environment and is
passionate about building software the right way. You’ll be working alongside
our engineers, CEO and CTO collaborating on the various layers of the
infrastructure to help scale and grow the company.

[https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/70306af6-7f25-428c-8635-a3ff...](https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/70306af6-7f25-428c-8635-a3ff6f181f0e?lever-
via=ljtPbezMuO)

------
oolongtea
Lumicks | C++ Developers | Amsterdam, NL | FULL-TIME, ONSITE, VISA |
lumicks.com Lumicks is bringing novel tools for single-molecule biophysics and
cell avidity to market, enabling scientific researchers across biology and
medicine to unlock new types of experiments.

Our primary technology, C-Trap, can be used to "grab" a single molecule, and
apply precise mechanical forces to it. At the same time, one can visualize the
molecule using highly-sensitive fluorescence microscopy. Our customers use it
to watch DNA being copied by the molecular machinery of the cell, or observe
molecular "engines" walking across the scaffolding structures of a human cell.
Lumicks systems are currently in use in opinion-leading labs across the globe,
including Stanford, Johns Hopkins University, Tsinghua University, NIH, Max
Planck Institute, TU Delft, and Imperial College London.

We also produce z-Movi, the only instrument that can directly measure the
overall strength of interaction between cells ("avidity"). This new
technology, based on acoustic waves, could have an enormous impact on research
in immunology, paving the way for new therapies for cancer.

We're an academic spin-off from a research group at VU University Amsterdam.
We care deeply about providing our users with easy-to-use, reliable software
that actively supports Open Data and Reproducible Science. To make this
happen, we're looking to expand our software engineering team with additional:

C++ developers -- [https://lumicks.com/vacancies/c-software-
developer/](https://lumicks.com/vacancies/c-software-developer/)

Our technology stack (familiarity with all of these is not required): C++17
(soon 20) for the core code, Qt5 for the UI and Python 3 for bindings. CMake
builds everything. Libraries we use include abseil, asio, caf (c++ actor
framework), catch2, cereal, fmt, hdf5/highfive, opencv, ranges-v3 and spdlog.
Our GUIs are a mix of Qt widgets and QML (we are migrating torwards the
latter). Our Python bindings are implemented using pybind11. On the hardware
side, we have lasers. Lots and lots of lasers.

Read the full job descriptions, and apply directly, at:
[https://lumicks.com/careers/](https://lumicks.com/careers/)

Application notes and introductory videos about our technologies at
[https://lumicks.com](https://lumicks.com)

------
jbaviat
Sqreen | Java agent software engineer | Paris | Full-Time | Remote (Paris
timezone) |

Sqreen | Backend engineer | Paris | Full-Time | Onsite |

Sqreen | Cross agent engineer | Paris | Full-Time | Onsite |

Sqreen (YC W18) is an application security platform made for both engineering
and security teams. We use dynamic instrumentation libraries that monitor web
applications internals to detect security anomalies and block triggered
vulnerabilities at runtime. Pretty much what an Application Performance
Management tool (like New Relic) is doing, but for security.

We are currently looking for Java agent engineers (e.g. you need to love byte
code instrumentation [1]) and C/C++ [3] [4] [5] (remote anywhere in European
timezone) to help us expand the capability of our agents, as well as a senior
level Backend developer (knowledgeable or willing to learn Python) to build
new functionality on our backend (based in our Paris HQ).

Also, we're looking to hire a Cross Agent Engineer in Paris too!

You can find more details on our careers site [5]

[1] [[https://blog.sqreen.com/building-a-dynamic-
instrumentation-a...](https://blog.sqreen.com/building-a-dynamic-
instrumentation-agent-for-java/\]\(https://blog.sqreen.com/building-a-dynamic-
instrumentation-agent-for-java/\))

[2] [[https://blog.sqreen.com/how-to-build-a-waf-at-the-
applicatio...](https://blog.sqreen.com/how-to-build-a-waf-at-the-application-
layer/\]\(https://blog.sqreen.com/how-to-build-a-waf-at-the-application-
layer/\))

[3] [[https://blog.sqreen.com/how-we-built-v8-natively-on-
arm/](ht...](https://blog.sqreen.com/how-we-built-v8-natively-on-
arm/\]\(https://blog.sqreen.com/how-we-built-v8-natively-on-arm/\))

[4] [[https://blog.sqreen.com/building-a-native-add-on-for-node-
js...](https://blog.sqreen.com/building-a-native-add-on-for-node-js-
in-2019/\]\(https://blog.sqreen.com/building-a-native-add-on-for-node-js-
in-2019/\))

[5]
[[https://www.sqreen.com/company#jobs](https://www.sqreen.com/...](https://www.sqreen.com/company#jobs\]\(https://www.sqreen.com/company#jobs\))

------
meltemz
causaLens |Python Engineer | Data Scientist (Commercial) | Data Scientist
(Research) | Full-time | London | www.causalens.com We are looking for a
motivated and high-achieving Data Scientists, and Python Engineers based in
London to join a team commercialising the next-generation machine learning
technology.

This is a full-time placement with significant opportunities for personal
development. We offer an intellectually stimulating environment, work within
an interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture. We are a high-calibre,
mission-driven team building a technology that improves our World.

Core requirements are:

-Strong academic record (PhD & PostDoc preferred)

-Very advanced quantitative skills in machine learning/statistics/mathematics or similar fields

-Ability to translate advanced machine learning algorithms into code (Python preferred)

------
lmejia-santana
LightStep | San Francisco or Remote |
[https://lightstep.com](https://lightstep.com)

LightStep builds observability tools for proactively monitoring software in
today's microservices-driven world. We write for other engineering teams, and
are the only company that develops observability tools at the scale and
complexity that enterprises need them. We're especially looking for people-
minded engineers who are excited about shipping useful, meaningful products
for the developer community.

To learn more about our diverse, thoughtful team; our engineering culture; and
whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep](https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep)

You can also check out some recent blog posts, tech talks, and demo: * Play
with our product for free!
[https://lightstep.com/play/](https://lightstep.com/play/)

* "How we write code at LightStep" [https://lightstep.com/blog/how-we-write-code-at-lightstep-la...](https://lightstep.com/blog/how-we-write-code-at-lightstep-lab-notebooks/)

* "Trace driven development" [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-fTr-udZg&t=4s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-fTr-udZg&t=4s)

* "How GCS processes cloud functions 4x faster than AWS" [https://research.lightstep.com/reports/google-cloud-storage](https://research.lightstep.com/reports/google-cloud-storage)

Our open positions (Hiring multiple roles but actively seeking EM):

* All Roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781)

* Engineering Manager (SF) - high priority: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/924680?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/924680?t=8d0d8b781)

We are not able to sponsor new H1B visas at this time.

Tech Stack: d3.js/React/Redux single page webapp, Go backend

Email Luis[at]lightstep[dot]com for inquiries.

------
monilylees
ONSITE. Software Developer. CISSP Security. c/c++. Raleigh, NC. $110K salary.
US Citizen Only. Bachelors. This position is for a start-up company that works
with embedded software to connect and secure different kinds of devices.

Please send resume to: beverlycrane@vivaldi.net

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 8th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Director of PR

-Senior PHP Developers

-UI/UX Designers

-SQA Analyst

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, Android, Platform/DevOps, Data
| H1B Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, Android,
Platform/DevOps and Data engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management)) and more
recently, depression and anxiety (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-
expanding-to-serve-individuals-with-depression-and-anxiety)).

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Senior Platform (DevOps) Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470)

Senior Android Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368)

Senior Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1835168](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1835168)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

We built an open-sourced self driving car
([https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot))

It does this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). We're looking for:

An openpilot Engineer to develop openpilot through new features, code
optimization and car ports.

A Machine Learning Engineer to build tools to track, analyze and fix failures
of the driving system as well as work on our automatic ground truthing and ML
pipeline.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
adait
Data61, CSIRO | Sydney, Australia | Onsite | Full-time |> Senior Software
Engineer (Java, Python, Microservices, Event-Driven Systems)(Req. PR):
[http://bit.ly/2OHZ5ol](http://bit.ly/2OHZ5ol)

------
sushant91265
Athenahealth(Watertown, MA) has multiple onsite openings
[https://athenahealth.com/careers](https://athenahealth.com/careers) If
interested , please connect with me bsushant@athenahealth.com

------
hsnmhmud
UAE Home Wifi hiring outdoor sales agents. Check out
[https://www.uaehomewifi.com](https://www.uaehomewifi.com) & click on contact
us. Mention your name and type your qualification on comments.

------
mystride
Co-Founders | 20% Equity | Remote

mystride.com | mystride is a product and service marketplace for the
equestrian industry.

Backend Engineer - Node.js w/ AWS Neptune, Dynamo, Lambda, Cognito, S3.

iOS & Android Engineer - Swift/Kotlin, Coded UI,

Clean code. Simplicity rules. Kindness trumps all.

------
philipbotha
Stateless | Boulder, CO | Onsite | stateless.net

At Stateless we are building something special. Not just in terms of a
disruptive technology but also in terms of culture. A culture were people
authentically personify our organizational values. Supportive. Sincere.
Studious. Striving. Stateless.

Stateless is on a mission to reinvent network connectivity. Central to that
was our initial innovation, where we demonstrated an ability to efficiently
decouple state from processing in network functions—a task deemed infeasible
in high-performance networking systems, but in doing so, we have opened the
door for fundamentally changing how networks are built. Now, we are building
the product around that vision. VCs have backed us, and early adopters have
validated the business opportunity.

We are hiring for a variety of roles: from C++, Python, and Kotlin developers
to DevOps, sales and support engineers.

Open positions:

* High Performance Network Programmer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002)

* Mid-Level High Performance Network Programmer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4349420002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4349420002)

* C/C++ Programmer - Networking Programmer (Mid to Senior Level) - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375649002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375649002)

* Software Engineer, Cloud Native Applications - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4425517002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4425517002)

* Sales Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002)

* QA Automation Architect (Network) - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4490991002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4490991002)

* DevOps Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4505060002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4505060002)

------
bitfish
stakefish + f2pool | DevOps and Full-stack | Seoul or Remote | Full-Time

Hi! We secure most of the cryptocurrency networks that you care about. Our
projects include f2pool - one of the most comprehensive mining pools for PoW
networks, and stakefish - one of the most reputable validators for PoS
networks.

We are looking for DevOps, Full-stack Developers, and more to join our
journey.

Please apply directly at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fish](https://jobs.lever.co/fish)

You can also reach us at jobs@bit.fish

------
Mave83
croit.io| remote | part time or full time

croit develops the most advanced software defined storage management solution
with a world wide customer base. We love smart technology and we search people
that do so as well.

Our software is mainly written in Kotlin. Some knowledge about SQL, time
series database, Networking, Storage, and servers won't hurt. However we do
train and enable all of our coworkers to evolve further.

Reach out to us if you want a great opportunity and a good work life balance
at jobs@croit.io.

------
scarlac
Tesla | Software Engineer | Fremont, CA, USA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.tesla.com](https://www.tesla.com)

The Digital Experience team at Tesla is building the next generation products
and supporting infrastructure which allows our customers, living in 60+
countries, to understand, interact and purchase our amazing vehicles and
energy products. You should be proficient with React Native and Redux.
Familiar with Objective-C, Java, and/or TypeScript. Minimum 2 years of
experience with mobile development in some form.

If you are interested please email sesoliman (at) tesla (dot) com

------
cloudtpass
www.cloudtpass.com

REMOTE OR INTERN

There’s all about our company and social media rewards project. Tech Start-up
already working internationally.

Looking for individuals with experience in developing a mobile OS.

Looking for individuals with experience in digital video making and website
design.

It’s your opportunity to work on a very simple, large scale, project with a
high media visibility corporation.

Send all inquiries to mail@dxtxbxnk.com

------
sammons
Skytap | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/](https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/)
Skytap Cloud modernizes the infrastructure, processes, and architecture of
traditional enterprise applications. Our service enables enterprises to
migrate their core applications to the cloud unchanged—from the operating
system to unique networking topologies. The only cloud where you can run x86,
Power, AIX, Linux, IBM i and Windows applications together.

Stack: JavaScript, Node.js, Linux, Puppet, Python, Ruby

We are looking for engineers to join our onsite team in Seattle. We offer
competitive salary and benefits. Open positions below:

Senior Infrastructure Network Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/74b309b0-9286-44fe-b12a-43f99e0...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/74b309b0-9286-44fe-b12a-43f99e03893b)

Senior Infrastructure Systems Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/846ef639-0c48-4667-9645-2986d90...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/846ef639-0c48-4667-9645-2986d909a103)

Senior Software Engineer - Web Frontend –
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/eef3ad89-62af-44b7-b4c7-40f16df...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/eef3ad89-62af-44b7-b4c7-40f16df20d17)

Software Development Engineer - Web Frontend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/a763c436-135b-49b3-a0e9-dd02186...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/a763c436-135b-49b3-a0e9-dd02186ee48c)

Software Engineer – Web Backend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/f9edd8bb-1f9d-487b-87cf-745bdfb...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/f9edd8bb-1f9d-487b-87cf-745bdfbc233a)

MySQL Software Development Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/068aa5ea-8fdb-4a1c-ae14-57d12e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/068aa5ea-8fdb-4a1c-ae14-57d12e964bd4)

Information Security Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/04da2c92-2923-4a89-899d-9103a2a...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/04da2c92-2923-4a89-899d-9103a2a687c5)

Support Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/5cea7c1e-ae9b-434f-84f9-f4df497...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/5cea7c1e-ae9b-434f-84f9-f4df4977854c)

------
mwilkison
NuCypher (YC S16) | Engineering Lead | San Francisco, CA & REMOTE | FULL-TIME
| VISA

NuCypher is hiring an engineering lead to help build a new open-source
cryptosystem leveraging post-quantum cryptography. A successful candidate does
not need to have prior experience in cryptography as they will work very
closely with a cryptographer to build out the system. However, they should be
a quick learner and comfortable around math (e.g. linear algebra, probability,
number theory).

A successful candidate will lead engineering for the new open-source
cryptographic product from the ground up. They will work on problems at the
forefront of cryptography and have a leadership role in design decisions of
the system. As such, competency in algorithms and low-level design is a must.
An interest in compilers and/or optimization would be nice to have. Given the
nature of an early stage product, a successful candidate should work in a fast
and iterative style when it comes to prototyping. They will be be motivated by
solving tough open-ended problems. Additionally, they should be highly
comfortable working in a system programming language such as C or Rust
(whether through work experience or side projects).

We offer competitive compensation and a highly flexible working environment.

Responsibilities:

    
    
      * Design and build the core infrastructure of a new cryptographic system (alongside a cryptographer);
      * Lead the engineering side of the product;
      * Implement cryptographic primitives (including zero-knowledge proofs and fully homomorphic encryption) and write robust, security-first code that will run in high-risk, adversarial environments;
      * Contribute to research;
      * Improve engineering standards, tooling, and processes.
    

Competencies:

    
    
      * Proficient in a system programming language such as C or Rust (also open to those proficient in a functional programming language);
      * Competency in algorithms and low-level design;
      * Confidence working with multiple programming languages;
      * Comfortable around math;
      * Excellent communication skills and the ability to explain complex technical issues to a non-technical audience.
    

Bonus Points:

    
    
      * Math background and/or strong interest in math;
      * Background in compilers and/or optimization;
      * Familiarity with applied cryptography and advanced cryptographic concepts like lattice-based cryptography and zero-knowledge proofs;
      * Experience with designing and/or implementing large-scale distributed systems;
      * Any experience, professional or amateur, working in security engineering, appsec, or other information security roles is a plus (hackers are welcome!).
    

Please send your CV and a code sample you’re proud of to careers@nucypher.com

------
jrevels
Beacon Biosignals | Lead Operations Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite Available,
Remote Friendly | Full Time

Our super early-stage startup is seeking an individual to lead the
development/operations of our AWS infrastructure, and along the way teach us
all how to deliver more robust software.

About Us:

Despite its significant potential for improving patient outcomes, brain
monitoring is still not easily accessible or interpretable in clinical
settings. We're going to fix that, and we'd like you to help.

We're a semi-stealth-mode startup founded by numerical programmers,
neuroscientists, and practicing neurologists who are committed to translating
our best-of-breed clinical research from the lab into the ICU and ED. We're
well-funded, well-connected, and own a well-labeled set of brain data amassed
over the past decade at some of the most prestigious medical institutions in
the world. This dataset is, as far as we know, the largest of its kind in
existence. We intend to put it to good use.

Our team is composed of neuro-experts, open-source enthusiasts, audio/DSP
engineers, programming language nerds, and generally easy-going (but
dedicated!) folks.

About You:

\- You're excited to design a service architecture that orthogonalizes the
critical feedback loops that entangle our code, data, models, and products.

\- You're tired of organizations treating DevOps like an individual role
instead of a company-wide practice.

\- You're a networks/containers nerd who will turn us into networks/containers
nerds.

\- You've witnessed the pains that result from fitting square AWS-provided-
solution pegs into round in-house-problem holes. Conversely, you've also seen
how NIH syndrome can drive teams down a rabbit hole whose endpoint is a
shallow reproduction of an existing AWS solution that could've just been
employed in the first place.

\- You are familiar with the many idiosyncrasies of storing, streaming, and
analyzing large volumes of dense signal data in the cloud (e.g. audio, video,
domain-specific sensor data, etc.).

\- You believe that diversity is an integral part of strong engineering
culture, and that lack of diversity contributes to stagnation.

Our data science team makes heavy use of the Julia language. This quarter,
we're tackling model evaluation as a CI process, pushing >70TB of signal data
(and our processes for manipulating it) into AWS, and developing a browser-
based viewing/analysis application for our signal data. Come help us make the
right decisions!

Contact jarrett@beacon.bio if interested.

------
serkanpaystack
Paystack (YC W16) | Engineering Managers, Senior Backend Engineers | Full-time
| Onsite or Remote (UTC+1 ± 4) |
[https://paystack.com/engineering](https://paystack.com/engineering)

Paystack helps businesses in Africa get paid by anyone, anywhere in the world.
We raised a Series A from Stripe and Visa and are a growing team of 102
friends (30 engineers) with a mission to accelerate digital commerce in one of
the fastest-growing economies in the world.

We're expanding across Africa with HQ in Nigeria - where we have our fun
offsite gatherings ([https://bit.ly/2GkPcZx](https://bit.ly/2GkPcZx)) - and
have remote people from as far as France, Greece, and Turkey.

We enjoy a close relationship with some of the most interesting technology
companies in the world. GitHub CEO Nat Friedman recently swung by our Lagos
office ([https://bit.ly/2xLmGLy](https://bit.ly/2xLmGLy)) and we also hosted
teams from Stripe ([https://bit.ly/2XGxK7m](https://bit.ly/2XGxK7m))

We have autonomous product teams with dedicated engineers. We deploy
JavaScript/TypeScript on AWS, data on MySQL, maintain some legacy PHP
alongside small Java services.

We're making great efforts to modularize and improve the quality of our
codebases on a quest to embrace distributed event-driven microservices on
cloud-agnostic infrastructure.

We're very proud of our product, and we made a promise to ourselves to make
our codebase a thing of envy.

So here's what we need; people better than us in every way.

We're a tight bunch of curious people hungry for experienced colleagues to
take us to the next level. We crave highly skilled, kind teammates who hold
themselves to high standards, and care as fiercely as we do about pursuing
collective growth and learning.

A challenge to build a payments growth engine for an entire continent does not
come often. It's an especially interesting time to join Paystack.

Our hiring is not very conventional and we try to personalize it. We mainly
rely on collaborating on a small project. We'll recognize experience,
insatiable curiosity, and an immense passion for sharing.

My name is Serkan. I myself have joined Paystack a little over a year ago when
we were less than 35 people and have been leading engineering for the past 8
months. Now it is your turn to become a part of this leadership.

Please don't hesitate to reach me at serkan@paystack.com and let's begin
chatting.

------
siwatanejo
[still-unnamed startup in stealth mode] | REMOTE or ONSITE(around HK:
Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week, freelancers/full-
timers/part-timers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1.5+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or githubActions is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out
of stealth mode as well; with Pulumi and RedShift.)

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required. F# is a plus.

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
and more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more
decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone
willing to switch)

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages such as Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to
learn this technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs
or zero knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin, ethereum,
mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write (being
paid of course) will be opensource, at least for the first 2-3months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

PS II: In case you're only interested in joining part-time, note: I wouldn't
find it acceptable if you join us to work remotely part-time while keeping
your full-time job. Part-time only works with your own side-projects, or other
additional part-time job (because resting is important).

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers | San Francisco, Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or
REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
At the beginning of the year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribers/))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality, communication, and hacking skills than what languages and
technologies you’ve used so far.

We are hiring software engineers across the board (see
[https://www.scribd.com/careers](https://www.scribd.com/careers)), including:

* The Content Engineering team is in need of both software engineers and senior software engineers, onsite in our new San Francisco office, onsite in our Toronto office, or remote within the United States. The Content Engineering team was newly formed with the dual mission to own and update Scribd's existing content metadata pipeline and build new metadata that can be used by the search, recommendations, data science, and frontend teams to build more useful and intelligent features. Experience with Rails, Spark, and SQL databases are a plus but not required. Excitement for the opportunity to scale our many data pipelines in support of Scribd's growth is required.

* The Search team is constantly striving to improve Search at Scribd in various dimensions - Quality, Relevance, Speed, Costs, Real-time indexing, Uptime, etc. We are looking for software engineers with experience working with Search systems. Experience with Elastic Search is a strong plus. (More details at [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0de0db4b-971a-4d1d-ac90-9681f97...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0de0db4b-971a-4d1d-ac90-9681f97583bd))

We have hired many people from these HN threads, including myself (back in
2012!). If you have specific questions you can reach out to me directly at
adrian at scribd.com (I'm the Head of Technology and happy to answer questions
related to our roles - recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $100M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in
2019 (17 engineers, doubling team in next 6 months).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

* Backend Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1895327?gh_jid=189532...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1895327?gh_jid=1895327&gh_src=90216bc61)

* Data Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1744718?gh_jid=174471...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1744718?gh_jid=1744718&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

* Frontend Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1905985?gh_jid=190598...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1905985?gh_jid=1905985&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

* Lead Product Designer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=158121...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=1581210&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Product Analyst: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1744711?gh_jid=174471...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1744711?gh_jid=1744711&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

* Product Manager: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/744789?gh_jid=744789&...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/744789?gh_jid=744789&gh_src=e6c446df1)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
mahmoudimus
Very Good Security, Inc. | San Francisco/Phoenix/Ukraine | ONSITE | Full-time
|
[https://www.verygoodsecurity.com/jobs/](https://www.verygoodsecurity.com/jobs/)

Very Good Security (VGS) is building a developer-friendly way to embed data
security and privacy into both existing and new applications today. As data is
increasingly becoming a liability and less of an asset, VGS's "Zero Data"
concept allows any application to operate on its data without the actual
possession of the data. The result is the easiest platform to collect,
protect, and exchange sensitive data. Your applications instantly have the
benefit of pass-through compliances such as PCI DSS, SOC2, GDPR, CCPA, etc.

We are accepting applications for individuals who are interested in:

    
    
      - reverse engineering
      - cryptography
      - data security & privacy
      - application security
      - developer experience
    

If you're interested on working to making best practices accessible to
developers everywhere, come join us. We have a very ambitious roadmap, well
funded (>$45MM raised from world class investors,
[https://www.verygoodsecurity.com/about-
us](https://www.verygoodsecurity.com/about-us)), and growing at a very fast
pace!

When applying, please let us know why you think you'd make a great candidate.
You can find open jobs here:
[https://www.verygoodsecurity.com/jobs/](https://www.verygoodsecurity.com/jobs/).
If you do not see a role that you're interested in, but are interested in
learning more, please apply anyway!

Feel free to email me directly
([https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mahmoudimus](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mahmoudimus))
with any question about what we are building.

P.S. Here's a puzzle that will avoid recruiters to speak directly to me
([https://puzzle.becomeverygood.com](https://puzzle.becomeverygood.com)).

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | Research Engineer | Onsite San Francisco, CA | Fulltime

[https://jobs.lever.co/sigopt/bdff1bd1-ed90-468b-a1b2-020c803...](https://jobs.lever.co/sigopt/bdff1bd1-ed90-468b-a1b2-020c80341107)

SigOpt provides an enterprise, hosted service for model development and black
box optimization. We're looking for brilliant and enthusiastic researchers to
learn, grow, and build with us!

Research at SigOpt

SigOpt is a service that helps customers efficiently develop effective models
in an efficient and data-secure fashion. As customers report the relationship
between our recommended model designs and the associated performance, we
implement algorithms internally to interpret this relationship and suggest new
model designs that may reach higher performance. Our algorithms must be able
to perform under various customer circumstances and computational
restrictions, and they must yield robust performance for our customers to
trust their model development to SigOpt.

Project Ownership: Research engineers are entrusted to own much of the
development process for many of our most important and differentiating
features. These critical elements of our product require the passion and rigor
which defines a research mentality, and research engineers are expected to
design and execute (in conjunction with other engineers) the strategies for
designing and executing these key projects.

Working at the Cutting Edge: The tools that we provide for our customers must
be based on the latest research developments from throughout the mathematics,
statistics and machine learning communities. We invest time in reading
articles and participating in conferences to know the current state of the
community so that we can bring the best tools to bear on our customer’s
problems. Research engineers have the important job of developing and/or
adapting these strategies to fit in the constraints of an enterprise SaaS
black-box solution.

Teamwork: Everyone on the research team has their own expertise and
perspective on the research community: statistics, mathematics, operations
research and machine learning all contribute to the core of our product. We
want all researcher engineers to be both humble teachers and active learners
to build the best and most comprehensive team possible. The research team also
regularly hosts interns, and interested team members have the opportunity to
mentor the next generation of researchers.

Communicating to the World: One of the key ways the research team contributes
at SigOpt is by being effective communicators. This can be by documenting our
work internally, developing feature/product documentation which speaks to
advanced users, developing educational material to bolster SigOpt’s conference
presence, writing blog content to present ideas/methodologies to the broad
community, or writing articles for conferences/workshops to the research
community. We also regularly collaborate with external partners on projects
ranging from materials science to artwork.

User Engagement: An important part of SigOpt’s effectiveness lies in
understanding our customer’s needs and values. Research engineers are
encouraged to spend time with the customer success team during customer
meetings to better empathize with customer goals and devise better strategies
for serving their needs. This opportunity is unique to life at a small
company, and, when successfully executed, this can be the most important
element of product discovery/development.

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, Cloud | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | ONSITE | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer.html)

Cloud/ML Systems/Data engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-
engineer-machine-le...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-engineer-
machine-learning-infrastructure-engineer.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-
robotics-develope...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-robotics-
developer-computer-vision.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-machine-
learning-...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-machine-learning-
engineer-developer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

------
angelinedrc
DrChrono (YC SW11) | iOS, Full-Stack, Backend, Product Manager | Sunnyvale,
CA; Los Angeles, CA; Hunt Valley, MD | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME, VISA

If revolutionizing healthcare excites you, join our growing team and help us
achieve our mission to build better software for doctors and patients and
improve healthcare for all. DrChrono was founded and is led by two software
engineers, Michael Nusimow and Daniel Kivatinos. Unlike other healthcare
companies, our company is built from the ground up to address modern
healthcare through technology and innovation. We believe in open APIs and
being part of an open ecosystem.

QA Lead - Sunnyvale, CA: [https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/77b0b8d8-d913-47dc-
abed-1bfdd...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/77b0b8d8-d913-47dc-
abed-1bfdd999f09f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=December%202019)

Director of Software Engineering- Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/a83259b8-5c90-4995-bdb4-4a9e3...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/a83259b8-5c90-4995-bdb4-4a9e365f8657?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=December%202019)

Director of Software Engineering- Hunt Valley, MD:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/5e6ddbb2-d226-463d-b9a6-c2887...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/5e6ddbb2-d226-463d-b9a6-c2887bd76b05?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=December%202019)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) All Locations (Remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/8f0e9a1e-8681-42d7-aa98-c23e6...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/8f0e9a1e-8681-42d7-aa98-c23e6ea1b0ac?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=December%202019)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) Los Angeles, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/f32194c6-071e-4e1c-a8d5-17c4a...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/f32194c6-071e-4e1c-a8d5-17c4aaedb26c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=December%202019)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) Hunt Valley, MD:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/fd5eaa49-9dab-4ba3-b711-cb6db...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/fd5eaa49-9dab-4ba3-b711-cb6db5043053?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=December%202019)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/46df156d-71cb-48d0-8172-01327...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/46df156d-71cb-48d0-8172-013270f3a418?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=December%202019)

Software Engineer (Python Django) Hunt Valley, MD:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/2416b594-e44e-48fb-8b04-51915...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/2416b594-e44e-48fb-8b04-51915c47cd7b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=December%202019)

Software Engineer (Python Django) Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/66ed00f3-dd51-449d-b31c-61b38...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/66ed00f3-dd51-449d-b31c-61b38a820089?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=December%202019)

Software Engineer (Python Django)All Locations (Remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/9b403665-a50f-4e4a-ac2c-1458a...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/9b403665-a50f-4e4a-ac2c-1458ad3d908a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=December%202019)

------
duncan-donuts
Greenhouse Software | New York, NY | Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | Onsite
| [https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)

Greenhouse is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our Engineering
team! At Greenhouse, our team offers stability, product development best
practices, and an environment where every single engineer has a direct impact
on the success of our software. You will be given the reigns to continuously
iterate on our Recruiting platform, improve the long-term quality of our
codebase, and empower the team to develop and grow.

Our primary tech stack is Ruby on Rails with a React frontend, and a mix of
polyglot services that allow us to scale and iterate quickly. We’re open to
other preferences, though, if you’re willing to learn in return!

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/e3d708811](https://grnh.se/e3d708811)

Greenhouse Software | Software Engineer - Tools | United States | Full Time |
REMOTE |
[https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)

Greenhouse is looking for a Software Engineer - Tools to join our Engineering
team! Our Tools and Operations team is responsible for building tools that are
essential across the engineering organization. On this small but experienced
team, you will be given the opportunity to develop and maintain features to
improve the productivity of our developers while also working closely with our
SRE team to build abstractions on top our Kubernetes infrastructure.

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/86300e4d1](https://grnh.se/86300e4d1)

Greenhouse Software | Data Migration Specialist | New York, NY | Full-time |
Onsite |
[https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)

Greenhouse is looking for a Data Migration Specialist to join our team in NYC!
Working in tandem with our Customer Success Managers, you will be a key
component in giving our clients access to valuable data.

This role is focused on delivering a fluid and dynamic specialized service.
Data Migration at Greenhouse means cross-functional work, translating complex
data and processes for our largest customers to ensure they have a super
smooth on-boarding experience. You'll also collaborate with the rest of the
Professional Services team to execute on customer migrations and build new
tools to enable quicker and more accurate data management.

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/6b951d621](https://grnh.se/6b951d621)

Greenhouse Software | IT Support Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite
| [https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)

Greenhouse is looking for an IT Support Engineer to join our team in NYC! As
our company continues to grow, there is an increased need for IT support and
processes. Reporting to our Director of IT, you will have the opportunity to
work autonomously, run technical procurement, implement creative tools and
work on projects that will drive scalable changes.

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/04c356131](https://grnh.se/04c356131)

We offer a full slate of benefits, including competitive salaries, stock
options, medical, dental, vision, life and disability coverages, FSA, HSA,
flexible vacation, commuter benefits, a 401K plan, and a parental leave
program. And... we offer some not-so-standard, extra-fun benefits, including
learning & development stipends, adoption and fertility benefits, an employee
discount platform, and of course, fully stocked fridges and cold brew on tap.
To learn more about our engineering
team([https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)),
check out our engineering blog([https://medium.com/in-the-
weeds](https://medium.com/in-the-weeds))!

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Product Manager |
$100,000-$200,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll work on products that impact millions
of students worldwide.

You’ll be responsible for all aspects that feed into that product’s P&L
including: optimizing marketing, product, sales, and continuing technical
improvements. You'll oversee growth of the entire product, including opening
up new marketing channels, developing lifetime customer value, expanding our
range of product variations, and improving the program itself.

You will determine which ongoing projects have highest returns (ROI), expand
those, and propose creative new projects. You will translate these projects
into budgets for your product line, and be responsible for implementing the
projects. The implementation includes making hires and managing teams, as well
as working with engineers, marketing experts and test content creators.

Responsibilities

* Build and manage a product roadmap for product launch and iterations

* Interface with engineers and test content developers to create the product

* Develop effective marketing materials for all our online channels

* Manage P&L and develop a strategic business plan to grow your product to a dominant position

Our ideal candidate has:

* Experience being responsible for P&L (e.g. running a department, running a startup or side-project with positive cashflow)

* Understanding of a broad array of marketing channels, including researching whether a channel is appropriate for a product, starting up new channels, and using tracking/metrics to prove positive ROI of a marketing channel

* Experience with SEO, content marketing, and Adwords

* Distinctive problem solving, organizational, and analytical skills with the ability to evolve product strategy based on research, data and industry trends

Please send your resume and cover letter to job.pm+hn@prepscholar.com, and
read more at [http://www.prepscholar.com](http://www.prepscholar.com)

------
ylem
NIST | Postdoc in AI/Quantum Materials| Gaithersburg, Maryland, USA| ONSITE I
am advertising two postdoctoral opportunities available through the National
Research Council (NRC) program at the NIST Center for Neutron Research (NCNR).
The program is described at [https://www.nist.gov/iaao/academic-affairs-
office/nist-nrc-p...](https://www.nist.gov/iaao/academic-affairs-office/nist-
nrc-postdoctoral-research-associateships-program). The neutron scattering
group at the NCNR is strongly collaborative and the successful candidate will
have a great deal of independence and intellectual freedom as well as a
generous stipend ($72,000). Online applications for the NRC are open December
1st and end February 1st. US Citizenship required. Interested applicants
should contact william.ratcliff@nist.gov. There are two projects that are of
primary interest:

1) Applications of machine learning to neutron scattering with an emphasis on
experimental optimization and reinforcement learning. You can think of this as
modern experimental design. Where do we measure to obtain the most
information? Other applications could include Bayesian model selection
approaches to diffraction and inelastic data. For example, can we
automatically detect the space group from powder diffraction data? Where do we
measure to distinguish between two magnetic Hamiltonians? The ideal applicant
would have a background in science and interest/experience with ML/AI. For
example, suppose you are in condensed matter (experiment or theory) and are
thinking of getting into ML. I’m also open to those with more of a CS/ML
background who want to apply their skills to a problem in physics.
[http://nrc58.nas.edu/RAPLab10/Opportunity/Opportunity.aspx?L...](http://nrc58.nas.edu/RAPLab10/Opportunity/Opportunity.aspx?LabCode=50&ROPCD=506101&RONum=C0300)

Minimum Skills Programming skills: Experience with using Python, IDL, or
Matlab to plot/analyze data Either: Experience with science at a PhD level or
experience with ML/AI

Ideal Skills Programming skills: Experience with tensorflow, pytorch, scikit-
learn Science: Expertise in a neutron scattering technique used to study hard
condensed matter systems. This could be time-of-flight, triple-axis-
spectometry, or magnetic diffraction applied. Expertise with synchrotron x-ray
diffraction techniques would be just as welcome.

2) Study of Quantum Materials, Topological Insulators, Skyrmions, Spin
Liquids, or Multiferroics using neutron scattering as a probe. Recently, we
have collaborated with a number of groups to study materials ranging from
magnetic topological insulators to multiferroic skyrmions. In addition to
performing neutron scattering opportunities, the successful applicant will
have the opportunity to grow high quality thin films or single crystals via
existing collaborations in the area..
[http://nrc58.nas.edu/RAPLab10/Opportunity/Opportunity.aspx?L...](http://nrc58.nas.edu/RAPLab10/Opportunity/Opportunity.aspx?LabCode=50&ROPCD=506101&RONum=B6278)

[http://nrc58.nas.edu/RAPLab10/Opportunity/Opportunity.aspx?L...](http://nrc58.nas.edu/RAPLab10/Opportunity/Opportunity.aspx?LabCode=50&ROPCD=506101&RONum=B5445)

Minimum Skills Programming skills: Experience with using Python, IDL, or
Matlab to plot/analyze data Scientific experience: Experience with hard
condensed matter physics. Even if you have not done neutron scattering before
it’s fine as long as you have a good knowledge of hard condensed matter (for
example, you might have done some synthesis/growth and susceptibility
measurements).

Ideal Skills Scientific experience: Expertise in a neutron scattering
technique used to study hard condensed matter systems. This could be time-of-
flight, triple-axis-spectometry, or magnetic diffraction applied. Expertise
with synchrotron x-ray diffraction techniques would be just as welcome.

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript/Node/React, CSS3/SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
nderjung
Lancaster University | Chair in Computer Networking | Lancaster, UK | Onsite |
Full-time | Salary minimum £66,285 + benefits | A2588-R[0]

The School of Computing and Communications is seeking a new Chair in Computer
Networking to join our team. The appointment will be at professorial (full or
tenured) level. We particularly welcome applications from strong and
collegiate individuals with an excellent track record in areas of network
research (including but not limited to): Software-defined Networking and
Network Functions Virtualisation, Network aspects of IoT and Cyberphysical
Systems (CPS), Network Security and Resilience, Quality of Service/Quality of
Experience and Future Network Architectures.

Lancaster University has been a leader in Computer Networks research and
practice for over 25 years. From original work on ATM, Quality of Service and
Programmable Networks in the 1990’s, through multimedia systems, IPv6 and
Wireless Mesh Networking in the 2000’s, to the very latest research on SDN,
NFV and resilient networked systems – an underlying theme of our research is
around experimental, testbed-based activities having real-world impact.

We invite applications from candidates with appropriate networking domain
knowledge from academia, government and industry. The Chair must be able to
address academic and external audiences, have an established international
reputation for excellence and impact in their field; a proven ability to
support and direct a team, and secure external research funding. You will help
maintain and build excellent research, and education delivery; positioning the
School as a leading source of expertise in the area of networking. We expect
candidates to be committed educators and to contribute to the development of
our educational portfolio, including our international partnerships.

The position will have the unique opportunity to contribute to the growth and
future direction of our multidisciplinary research institutes at Lancaster in
Cyber Security, Data Science, Social Futures, Material Science, and the new
£41m Digital Health campus.

The School offers an open and collaborative environment that is both highly
inclusive and stimulating for career development. The University aims to
promote work-life balance for all employees and the School will consider a
range of possible flexible working arrangements in order to recruit the best
candidate. The University is a member of the Athena SWAN Charter, which
recognises and celebrates good employment practice undertaken to address
gender inequality in higher education and research. Learn more about what
staff think about living and working at Lancaster[1], and supporting equality,
diversity, inclusivity and family online.

Initial enquiries can be directed to Distinguished Professor David Hutchison
(d.hutchison@lancs.ac.uk) or Professor Nick Race (n.race@lancs.ac.uk) for an
informal discussion (scc-hr-enquiries@lancs.ac.uk); +44 (0)1524 510331.

[0]: [https://hr-jobs.lancs.ac.uk/Vacancy.aspx?ref=A2588-R](https://hr-
jobs.lancs.ac.uk/Vacancy.aspx?ref=A2588-R) [1]:
[https://www.lancaster.ac.uk/new-
staff/welcome/](https://www.lancaster.ac.uk/new-staff/welcome/)

We welcome applications from people in all diversity groups.

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source DevOps & Developer on Open edX -
OpenStack/AWS, Python, Django (OpenCraft - Fully remote company)

DevOps operations and development of related automation software on the free
software project Open edX. The project is used by and in part developed by
organizations like MIT, Harvard, McKinsey, and others, so you’ll have the
opportunity to contribute to projects that are widely used and to be part of a
thriving open source educational community. See edx.org, stanford.edu or fun-
mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances.

We are looking for experienced DevOps specialists, to help improve and scale
our infrastructure. We host many instances of Open edX, and have developed
open source automation software based on OpenStack and Python/Django to scale
it, and allow users to spin their own instance by themselves. We are looking
to refactor some of its components, including moving to Terraform and Packer,
as well as supporting additional platforms such as AWS.

We are a team of twenty developers, all working remotely from Europe, North &
South America, Asia & Australia. You would arrive at a critical moment, as we
scale up to handle increasing demand from clients on the edX platform. The
company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and working with them on
various projects. This is a full time position, were you would be able to work
remotely from anywhere you want, as long as you have a good internet
connexion. : )

The Open edX platform itself is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture. You would also work on different clients contracts
using the platform, which can include both DevOps operations and fullstack
Python/Django/JS development. The clients list/references include Harvard,
MIT, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

We welcome applicants of all genders and ethnicities.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[https://handbook.opencraft.com/](https://handbook.opencraft.com/)

Basic requirements: \- DevOps experience, especially on Debian/Ubuntu servers,
Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker. We are building a modern
infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on top of core software
engineering skills is a big plus with us. \- Cloud computing, like AWS or
OpenStack \- Databases: MySQL, MongoDB, PostgreSQL \- Configuration management
tools such as Ansible \- 3+ years working with Python \- Experience with unit
testing \- You feel comfortable working in a Linux environment, specifically
Debian or Ubuntu \- Experience with contributing to free software projects,
and communicating within a free software community

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

~~~
arjinium
Hello Xavier, I had applied and had one round of interview with the team back
in April. But I did not hear back. Can I apply again?

~~~
antoviaque
Sorry that you didn't get an answer on this. You can reapply yes - we consider
applications independently in each round.

~~~
arjinium
Thanks, will do it.

------
vehiclesoftware
Tesla | Various | Palo Alto; Bellevue | Intern/Full Time Tesla has many open
positions for interns and full time candidates. Please apply online send an
email with your resume to vehiclesoftwarerecruiting@. Please make your subject
line: HN <req_id> so we can filter appropriately. Any post with a * is
considered high priority to fill.

\---

Distributed Systems

\- Full Stack (Javascript, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2ksmrC6](https://bit.ly/2ksmrC6)

\- Site Reliability (Linux, networking, storage/virtualization) -
[https://bit.ly/2jXRXI2](https://bit.ly/2jXRXI2) *

\- Backend (Go, network programming) -
[https://bit.ly/2k24U3I](https://bit.ly/2k24U3I)

\---

Security Engineering

\- Embedded Systems Security -
[https://bit.ly/2lPSyMq](https://bit.ly/2lPSyMq)

\---

User Interface

\- User Interface - Embedded Linux (C/C++, Linux) -
[https://bit.ly/2Y9ymUZ](https://bit.ly/2Y9ymUZ)

\- Infotainment UI (C++) - [https://bit.ly/2lA89j2](https://bit.ly/2lA89j2)

\- Rendering Engineer (C, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2kpHeGz](https://bit.ly/2kpHeGz) *

\- Video Games (C++) - [https://bit.ly/2lzIibi](https://bit.ly/2lzIibi)
(Bellevue) [https://bit.ly/2kgejF2](https://bit.ly/2kgejF2) (Palo Alto)

\- Software Engineer, Mobile (Objective C, Android) -
[https://bit.ly/2lApaJU](https://bit.ly/2lApaJU) *

\- Software Platforms - Graphics (C, Linux) -
[https://bit.ly/37Yg1Pd](https://bit.ly/37Yg1Pd)

\---

Vehicle Development

\- Offboard Charging (C, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2Y9YLBV](https://bit.ly/2Y9YLBV)

\- Software Engineer, Charging & Power Conversion (Embedded C) -
[https://bit.ly/2lWDKfc](https://bit.ly/2lWDKfc)

\- Build Infrastructure (Python, C/C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2raL5um](https://bit.ly/2raL5um)

\- Data Tools (Haskell, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2jT0Nqq](https://bit.ly/2jT0Nqq)

\- Thermal Systems (Mechanical Design) -
[https://bit.ly/34M8cdi](https://bit.ly/34M8cdi) *

\---

Validation

\- System Validation, Powertrain Thermals (Python, EE/ME background) -
[https://bit.ly/2lWDQn4](https://bit.ly/2lWDQn4)

\- System Validation, High Voltage Systems (Python, EE background) -
[https://bit.ly/2jWCUOL](https://bit.ly/2jWCUOL)

\- Product Support Engineer (EE/ME background) -
[https://bit.ly/2kdBzDz](https://bit.ly/2kdBzDz)

\---

Integration

\- Vehicle Integration (C, EE/ME background) -
[https://bit.ly/2lYBYdx](https://bit.ly/2lYBYdx)

\- Autopilot Systems Design/Functional Safety Engineer (C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2lQBFBh](https://bit.ly/2lQBFBh)

\---

Autopilot

\- Deep Learning (Python) - [https://bit.ly/2kg6hvQ](https://bit.ly/2kg6hvQ)

\- Autopilot Software, Robotics (C++, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2lsCRe1](https://bit.ly/2lsCRe1) *

\- Backend, AI Tooling (Python, Scala, Spark) -
[https://bit.ly/2jXeW61](https://bit.ly/2jXeW61)

\- Front End Autopilot Data Infrastructure (Javascript, CSS, HTML) -
[https://bit.ly/2R96JtP](https://bit.ly/2R96JtP) *

\- Back End Autopilot (Python, Linux, Docker) -
[https://bit.ly/35UJRlS](https://bit.ly/35UJRlS) *

\- Machine Learning Scientist (Python, ML Frameworks) -
[https://bit.ly/2YediwK](https://bit.ly/2YediwK) *

\- Autopilot Simulation (C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2Ro6YBt](https://bit.ly/2Ro6YBt) *

\- Motion Planning (C++) - [https://bit.ly/2Liajhn](https://bit.ly/2Liajhn) *

\- Systems Software, Autopilot (C, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2lYC2Kj](https://bit.ly/2lYC2Kj)

\- Machine Learning Infr, Autopilot (Python, C, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2lxuttJ](https://bit.ly/2lxuttJ) *

\---

Internships

Winter/Spring 2020

\- Embedded - [https://bit.ly/2oOu7kA](https://bit.ly/2oOu7kA)

\- Integration - [https://bit.ly/2qmEJY1](https://bit.ly/2qmEJY1)

\- Full Stack - [https://bit.ly/3297NiZ](https://bit.ly/3297NiZ)

\- Software QA - [https://bit.ly/2JL0CXS](https://bit.ly/2JL0CXS)

Summer 2020

\- Embedded - [https://bit.ly/2C7lynJ](https://bit.ly/2C7lynJ)

\- Full Stack - [https://bit.ly/2PIVBD9](https://bit.ly/2PIVBD9)

\- Integration - [https://bit.ly/2PGL7nE](https://bit.ly/2PGL7nE)

\- Software QA - [https://bit.ly/2JOc7Ox](https://bit.ly/2JOc7Ox)

------
STJason
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite | Minsk, Belarus | Full-
Time, Remote | [https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Mobile app revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B)[0]
- and we’re excited to continue in our mission: to be the trusted source of
mobile insights.

Learn more about who we are and what life is like at Sensor Tower by reading
our Key Values profile: [https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower)

Our open positions: * Software Engineer, Infrastructure SF:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/89f581f0-ef3f-4f1b-b28b-e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/89f581f0-ef3f-4f1b-b28b-e9e562ab8ec9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Product Manager - Mobile App Growth: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7b7a1a8c-2893-414c-878c-cf...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7b7a1a8c-2893-414c-878c-cff07fc6cdd4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full-Stack Engineer SF: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full-Stack Engineer MINSK: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-96...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-9668906402a4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

*Software Engineer, Infrastructure MINSK: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41b37c9f5e49?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, JavaScript, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: recruiting [at] sensortower
[dot] com

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/03/app-revenue-
tops-39-billio...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/03/app-revenue-
tops-39-billion-in-first-half-of-2019-up-15-from-first-half-of-last-year/)

------
hipcamphiring
Hipcamp | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.hipcamp.com](https://www.hipcamp.com)

Hipcamp makes it easy to list, discover, and book campgrounds and
accommodations on private and public land. Whether you’re looking for a scenic
spot to pitch your tent or planning a nature-filled getaway, Hipcamp is your
go-to guide to getting outside. We believe that spending time in nature is
essential to a happy and healthy life, and we’re deeply proud that we’re
making nature more accessible, providing income to support the protection of
private land, and creating community across the urban-rural divide.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp](https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp)

Check-out this video podcast featuring our Founder & CEO, Alyssa Ravasio:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf6oI0j_zpk&t=66s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf6oI0j_zpk&t=66s)

Our open positions:

* React Native Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/541611f2-88b2-4ae3-bedd-ae05f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/541611f2-88b2-4ae3-bedd-ae05f980d972?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/584e582b-ade6-4840-a44d-8c23f5...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/584e582b-ade6-4840-a44d-8c23f5e8d717?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e3ccbe7?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer - Growth: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/58b3ca87-4023-4e2b-8262-ae23cd...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/58b3ca87-4023-4e2b-8262-ae23cd97f999?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer - Payments: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/9d7c8b7d-1f71-4d59-8de2-553c22...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/9d7c8b7d-1f71-4d59-8de2-553c22b66613?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Lead Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/5a102348-1c5d-4970-ac86-70f7f1...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/5a102348-1c5d-4970-ac86-70f7f1615d13?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, React Native, Backbone, Apollo,
GraphQL, Redis, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Heroku, Airflow, Python 3

------
ghilston
Madwire | Software Engineer | Fort Collins, Colorado | ONSITE |
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/](https://madwire-1.workable.com/)

We provides world-class digital marketing software and highly skilled
professional marketing services through a single, powerful platform. We're
currently building out version three of our flagship product, Marketing 360®
and with that, looking to expand our software team.

We're a small software department broken up into many teams, each of which are
hiring. For that reason, individual position details are provided respective
links below. In general our department is focused on rapidly developing and
deploying software. We strive to focus on failing quickly and iterating, while
writing maintainable and testable code and additionally used CiCd.

Additionally, Madwire will be hosting The Uncle Bob this November 19th, to
give a talk on Software Architecture.

PHP Backend position utilizes primarily PHP 7 but also has some Python scripts
for some assistance. The storage is primarily MySQL with some Document DB
stores and Redis used for caching. All of this is deployed to Linux machines
on EC2, using Docker containers.

The mobile department strives to write clean code. We are currently looking to
hire someone to take our existing iOS application, written in Swift, and own
the process of converting it to Android with feature parity. We have designers
to assist with UI/UX, perform code reviews for all code changes and expect
tests for your work.

A Security Analyst position has been opened, where you'll work between the
DevOps/Infrastructure team and the Software Engineering teams to ensure that
customer data is protected and security best practices are being utilized.

An exceptional Frontend JavaScript developer proficient in React.js. Your
primary focus will be on developing and implementing user interface
components, following well-known React.js workflows.

We're hiring for a lot of positions, four specific roles are:

\- Software Engineer (Backend/PHP):
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/A2DBF3ACB4](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/A2DBF3ACB4)

\- Mobile Software Engineer - Android:
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/F033823F3F](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/F033823F3F)

\- Web Application Security Analyst:
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/903CF82BC5](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/903CF82BC5)

\- React Front End Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/madwire-1/j/310DCF269B](https://apply.workable.com/madwire-1/j/310DCF269B)

~~~
Implicated
Those links at the end seem to be dead ;)

------
brookegroesbeck
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series E/435 employee company with major growth plans for 2019. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Senior Engineer, IAM Sessions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/eeafe921-750e-4238-b1ae-7b0a57f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/eeafe921-750e-4238-b1ae-7b0a57f4bbcb?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Engineer, Protocols:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d212fe96-4568-4a59-bb5b-4c9200ec...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d212fe96-4568-4a59-bb5b-4c9200ec4742?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Software Engineer, Extensibility:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5b1087bc-7c36-4d1a-9057-5bcb1ca1...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5b1087bc-7c36-4d1a-9057-5bcb1ca19daf?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineering Manager (IAM):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ac65b5d3-e4cc-4039-8362-f211c895...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ac65b5d3-e4cc-4039-8362-f211c8953417?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Software Engineer, Release:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/36b8cf91-3706-4261-b069-fb80848a...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/36b8cf91-3706-4261-b069-fb80848a3528?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Software Engineer, IAM Continuous Authentication:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/7397988c-e09b-4bfe-8dae-b8934486...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/7397988c-e09b-4bfe-8dae-b8934486efa7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-friendly company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:

[https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872](https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872)

------
madburke
Cameo | Los Angeles, CA and Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.cameo.com](https://www.cameo.com)

Cameo’s mission is to create the most personalized and authentic fan
experiences in the world. We're a marketplace where users can book
personalized video shoutouts from their favorite people. We currently partner
with thousands of talent across all verticals to make our users cry, scream,
and laugh hundreds of times per day. We’re breaking down the exclusivity myth
of celebrity by building personal relationships between fans and talent.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo](https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo) or reach
out to us at madb@cameo.com

Our open positions:

* Full Stack Software Engineer (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/515218fb918c-full-stack-software-e...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/515218fb918c-full-stack-software-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Full Stack Software Engineer (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2f822ca233ae-full-stack-software-e...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2f822ca233ae-full-stack-software-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Lead Data Engineer (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/f8f83693576a-lead-data-engineer?so...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/f8f83693576a-lead-data-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Growth (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/1b3055cac1fc-senior-software-engin...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/1b3055cac1fc-senior-software-engineer-growth?source=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Growth (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/87e706a8a6f2-senior-software-engin...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/87e706a8a6f2-senior-software-engineer-growth?source=keyvalues)

* Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2cb15f7cf710-site-reliability-engi...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2cb15f7cf710-site-reliability-engineer-sre?source=keyvalues)

* Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/245b9b175be4-site-reliability-engi...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/245b9b175be4-site-reliability-engineer-sre?source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: React, React Native, Node.js, Elasticsearch, Redis, Heroku, AWS

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

\- Your voice will carry weight on day one. \- Your responsibilities will
increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management
structure to constrain your growth. \- You will work on every part of the
codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform. \- You
will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.
\- You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team
domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids
welcome (and paid for). \- You will be provided the best equipment, a personal
mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life
balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and
inspiring. \- You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender,
orientation, or other affiliation.

Some of the cool things we're working on:

\- Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform \-
BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite \-
SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service \- Next day ACH
processing many millions of dollars daily \- Scaling realtime search across 30
days (16TB) of system logs \- Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much
more!

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

[1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not? [2] Tell
us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.),
when you started, and what you've done between then and now. [3] What do you
want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your
long-term goals? [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a
sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
KnownSubset
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. It's orders of magnitude faster than most
competition, and customers love it. Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of
cyber­security" [1], and Forbes put us at #4 on the Cloud 100 list [2].

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3] The USAF used Tanium to patch
all of their systems for WannaCry in 41 minutes and consider any system
without our software as "high risk". [4]

Fortune ranked us as one of the best medium-sized places to work [5] [6].

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, self-directed/unlimited vacation time
(most folks take 4-5 weeks), paid time off for volunteering, parental leave,
fertility/adoption benefits, and more.

Compensation is near FAANG levels with strong base pay, large annual bonuses,
and equity in the form of RSUs. The recruiting team can share more details
there.

We get everyone together 2-3 times a year, and most teams do zoom calls for
standup 2-3 times a week.

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email nathan.dauber@[company
site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - The core is mostly C++, and then JavaScript for the
modules and admin interface (AngularJS/React/Node.js, with work in progress to
switch to React). There's also growing amounts of Python, particularly for
endpoint scripting, and a tiny bit of Rust. On site or US Remote (pick the
closest one) - RTP: [https://grnh.se/bf83f3ab1](https://grnh.se/bf83f3ab1) |
SF: [https://grnh.se/31f653fb1](https://grnh.se/31f653fb1)

\--

Enterprise Services Engineer - This is a new role in response to customer
demand, where we're managing Tanium software directly for customers instead of
only training and advising their employees.

Additional roles open in US Remote or on site in Fort Belvoir, Quantico,
Washington D.C., or Reston:

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20Services&gh_src=fb638b3f1#openings)

\--

Associate/Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization is
central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware of.
As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of machines
(or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for advising
2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all kinds of
backgrounds including sysadmin, devops, or security, and really work together
as a team to support each other and meet the needs of each customer.

Remote or on site worldwide
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=3790b4711#jobs)
Other Roles: Security Engineer (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/54bf71f91](https://grnh.se/54bf71f91) Lots more:
[https://grnh.se/92be1afc1](https://grnh.se/92be1afc1)

[1]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[2]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]: [https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-
jared-...](https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-jared-
serbu/2018/12/air-force-to-release-new-fast-track-cyber-approval-process/)

[5]: [https://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/2019/tanium/](https://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/2019/tanium/)

[6]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

~~~
crazypython
Hi, I'm a High School Student with a long history of working on Software. I
helped make a game faster for 50,000 players. Is it possible for me to get a
summer internship?

Here is my Stack Overflow profile.
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1459669/no%c9%a5%ca%87%ca%8e...](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1459669/no%c9%a5%ca%87%ca%8e%d4%80%ca%8ez%c9%90%c9%b9%c6%86)

------
aslo
Imagine | Software Engineer, Core Systems and Applications | Full-Time |
ONSITE | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.gotimagine.com](https://www.gotimagine.com)

Imagine | Software Engineer, Frontend | Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA
| [https://www.gotimagine.com](https://www.gotimagine.com)

Engineering at Imagine is currently a small team. As one of the first 5
employees, you will have the chance to shape culture, norms, and technical
decisions. Above all, we are looking for engineers who are interested in
building a company, comfortable contributing to architectural implementation,
and able to work in a fast-paced and collaborative environment.

If you are interested, and the description below resonates with you, please
email us at:

careers [at] gotimagine [dot] com

Who Are We? Founded in September 2019, Imagine is building next generation
payment infrastructure in the US to eliminate reliance on existing networks
and banks that encumber merchants with excessive acceptance fees. Our tools
enable merchants to target its most trusted, loyal customers with an ultra low
cost payment rail at the same time as allowing each merchant to tailor bespoke
proprietary marketing programs to lower churn. Imagine is a merchant centric
payment network where all merchants on the network benefit from the network
effects of others without the need to pay for third party loyalty programs or
cash back schemes that are prevalent with existing card programs.

What is the Position? We are focused on hiring engineers who have the
experience to execute quickly and with foresight. This often means you have
learned from implementing large scale projects, and you understand the
successes to repeat and the various failures to plan against. We want people
who have practical experience, and who can clearly articulate and implement a
complex system from scratch.

If you join, you will:

    
    
        * Design a funds flow which is robust to failure, secure, and creative without restraint from the current card network rules.
        * Have deep involvement in day-to-day technical and operational decisions which will impact the future of the company for years to come.
        * Be heavily involved in recruiting and building a team of teammates you’ll be working closely with.
    

You should reach out if you feel you have:

    
    
        * Good API design sense and understands what makes an API a pleasure to work with instead of "just okay"
        * Experience with highly-available, low-latency applications performing under heavy load
        * The ability to thrive and grow with a high level of autonomy and responsibility
        * A love for getting deep into technical details and the experience needed to avoid getting bogged down in those details
        * Designed non-trivial applications and/or distributed systems, and can articulate common pitfalls, patterns, and tradeoffs required during varying levels of an application's lifecycle
        * Understanding of networking concepts and can fluently talk through a networking stack
        * Knowledge of standard security practices, protocols, and principles

------
neiljohnson
New Vector (Matrix.org & Riot.im) | London, UK, Rennes, Fr | ONSITE/REMOTE |
Full-time | Team of 30 growing rapidly

New Vector is the startup which employs the core team behind Matrix
([https://matrix.org](https://matrix.org)) - the leading project for secure,
open decentralised communication.

Matrix’s mission is to make messaging as open as email -allowing everyone to
choose where their data is hosted, enjoy private conversations thanks to
multi-device end-to-end encryption, and ultimately be in control of their own
communication. We use Matrix to power our flagship apps for the web, iOS &
Android ([https://riot.im](https://riot.im)) and our SaaS platform
([https://modular.im](https://modular.im)).

We’re a small mission-led team with early adopters including organic users in
the tens of millions, The French Government and others we can’t talk about
yet(!). Almost all of the work we do is open source
([https://github.com/matrix-org](https://github.com/matrix-org)
[https://github.com/vector-im](https://github.com/vector-im)) and our server
stack includes Python/Twisted & Go backed by Postgres and managed by
Kubernetes/Ansible. Our client stack includes React, Kotlin, Objective-C and
Swift.

We’re currently hiring for:

\- Senior Operations Engineer: [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/E87A97E42D/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/E87A97E42D/)

\- Senior Backend Developer: [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/2EAF559ED8/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/2EAF559ED8/)

\- iOS Developer: [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/C1DCC3DEF9/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/C1DCC3DEF9/)

\- Android Developer: [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/809E49454C/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/809E49454C/)

\- Support Engineer: [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/980C4B0EAF/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/980C4B0EAF/)

\- Designer: [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/6CB817C79E/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/6CB817C79E/)

If you would like to know more, either apply via the links or reach out on
[https://riot.im](https://riot.im) to @neilj:matrix.org for the engineering
roles or @nadonomy:matrix.org for the designer role.

Even if you are not a perfect match for the above get in touch anyway, we’re
always keen to talk to people interested in Matrix.

------
colleenfinnegan
Instacart (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA and Toronto, ON |
[https://www.instacart.com](https://www.instacart.com)

Since 2012, Instacart has been focused on making grocery delivery convenient,
affordable, and accessible to everyone. We bring fresh groceries and everyday
essentials to customers across the US and Canada from nearly 25,000 stores
across 5,500 markets. Instacart is available to more than 80% of us households
in all 50 states, and more than 70% of Canadian households.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart](https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart)

To see all of our positions:
[https://grnh.se/25760b6d1](https://grnh.se/25760b6d1)

Some of the key roles we're hiring for include:

* Android Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/41840?t=25760b6d...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/41840?t=25760b6d1)

* iOS Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/271441?t=25760b6...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/271441?t=25760b6d1)

* Security Engineer (TOR): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1855611?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1855611?t=25760b6d1)

* Software Engineer (TOR): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1583536?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1583536?t=25760b6d1)

* Software Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1570153?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1570153?t=25760b6d1)

* Manager, Data Science (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1890869?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1890869?t=25760b6d1)

* Senior Data Scientist (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1863911?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1863911?t=25760b6d1)

* Solutions Architect (TOR): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1925941?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1925941?t=25760b6d1)

Tech Stack: Rails 5.2, Ruby 2.3.7, Python, R, PostgreSQL 9.6, React 0.17, AWS,
Docker, RabbitMQ, Sidekiq, Snowflake

------
masonhensley
Vivante Health | Onsite and Remote | Full Time | Full-time |
[https://www.vivantehealth.com](https://www.vivantehealth.com)

====

Vivante Health is a US-based and capitalized start-up healthcare company that
has a core team in Athens that addresses the healthcare needs of large US
companies. We are looking for teammates that are passionate about changing
people’s lives, by providing these people and their families with the support
and tools and to make significant impact on the quality of their lives. We are
harnessing the talent and passion of our team in Greece by “Made in Greece.”
Management of the company has years of experience in developing successful
healthcare companies, including the most recent company Livongo Health, the
leader in digital health in diabetes, which IPO'd earlier this yeat. We offer
competitive salaries, equity participation in the company, and competitive
benefits in a working environment which is hard driving but flexible. Vivante
Health’s mission is to fill the unmet need of those people living with chronic
diseases that are invisible, neglected, or stigmatized. We provide a health
management ecosystem that is powered by personal data intelligence so that
people are empowered to spend less time managing their disease and more time
living life with the mission of improving their quality of life.

====

\- Member Engagement Director - US Based Remote -
[https://vivantehealth.com/2019/11/06/member-engagement-
direc...](https://vivantehealth.com/2019/11/06/member-engagement-director/)

\- Manager – Business Intelligence (Data Analytics) - US Based Remote -
[https://vivantehealth.com/2019/11/06/manager-business-
intell...](https://vivantehealth.com/2019/11/06/manager-business-intelligence-
data-analytics/)

\- Implementation Manager, Nashville, TN / Remote -
[https://vivantehealth.com/2019/11/06/implementation-
manager/](https://vivantehealth.com/2019/11/06/implementation-manager/)

\- Backend - Athens, GR onsite - [https://vivantehealth.com/2019/10/22/back-
end-software-engin...](https://vivantehealth.com/2019/10/22/back-end-software-
engineer/)

\- Android Developer - Athens, GR onsite -
[https://vivantehealth.com/2019/10/22/android-senior-
mobile-d...](https://vivantehealth.com/2019/10/22/android-senior-mobile-
developer/)

====

Technologies we use: Node / Angular / PHP / Golang / TypeScript / Docker /
Kubernetes / Google Cloud Platform / Terraform / Python / PostgreSQL / Swift /
Kotlin

~~~
antonios
The Backend - Athens, GR link is not working.

~~~
masonhensley
Apologies, updated.

------
troyastorino
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://picnichealth.com](https://picnichealth.com)

PicnicHealth works with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their
medical records, empowering them to monitor and control their care via a
personal health timeline. Through partnerships with biotech, genomics, and
pharma companies, we also aggregate and organize data from big groups of
volunteers, which helps power some of today’s most cutting-edge medical
research.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth](https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth)

You can see all of our open roles here:
[https://grnh.se/3b566ba92](https://grnh.se/3b566ba92)

* Engineering Manager: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728600...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377286002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Front-End Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429755900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297559002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429692900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4296929002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429760100...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297601002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429762800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297628002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Product Designer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429763300...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297633002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Product Manager, Patient Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377288002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

Tech Stack: Our main web service is in Node.js, and most other services are in
Python (mostly machine learning services, using Keras, Tensorflow, etc). Our
frontend is React + Redux, database is PostgreSQL, and services run in a
Kubernetes cluster hosted on Google Cloud Platform (Google Kubernetes Engine).

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | Oakland, CA / London, UK | Onsite |
[https://launchdarkly.com](https://launchdarkly.com)

LaunchDarkly is a Feature Management Platform that serves hundreds of billions
feature flags daily to help software teams build better software, faster.
Feature flagging is an industry best practice of wrapping a new or risky
section of code or infrastructure change with a flag. Each flag can easily be
turned off independent of code deployment (aka ”dark launching”).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly](https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly)

Our open positions:

* DevOps Engineer (OAK): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-79be5aec0114?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* DevOps Engineer (LON)): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-45646fb43834?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Distributed Systems Engineer (OAK): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-af1568cd6595?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Fullstack Engineer (OAK): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/e7a9adde-3738-4c87-a775-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/e7a9adde-3738-4c87-a775-47f24b69ee9b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Internal Systems Developer (OAK): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b67ca88a-54c9-4ffb-bdbf-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b67ca88a-54c9-4ffb-bdbf-96610e4bfa6d?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Mobile SDK Developer (OAK): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-260534d7c61f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* SDK Engineer (OAK): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-bcd7548138c1?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Site Reliability Engineer (OAK): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6d38cfb7-b149-4e78-80e0-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6d38cfb7-b149-4e78-80e0-b5950aea5f90?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Backend (OAK): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1098aba5a113?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Frontend (OAK): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4d7bb4684c69?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Technical Support Engineer (LON): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/9314ec1a-605d-42da-8aae-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/9314ec1a-605d-42da-8aae-b962263efce2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

------
vgrocha
Arena Analytics | Multiple positions | New York City, NY | Baltimore, MD |
Remote (US) possible for experienced candidates |
[https://www.arena.io/](https://www.arena.io/)

We apply large amounts of data and cutting-edge data science to transform the
way people are identified and hired. We are deployed in over 500 healthcare
facilities, including Mt. Sinai Health System, Adventist HealthCare and
Sunrise Senior Living. Our clients have experienced a median of 38% reduction
in employee turnover and generated millions in cost savings.

We might be focused on the healthcare industry today, but that is only the
beginning!

Below are our job openings. We are remote friendly and are open to remote work
for the right candidates. Use any link if applying as remote.

Our stack: OCaml, Python, C#. Platform: AWS. Monitoring and alerting: Datadog,
Sentry and VictorOps. CI/CD: Github, CircleCI, Coveralls, Bash and Ansible

\------------------------------------------------------------

Developer - New York, NY -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/YIzQaJmHRx/Developer?refe...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/YIzQaJmHRx/Developer?referrer=201912011406426ASDTX91PBWMCTGT)

Developer - Baltimore, MD -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/kfVeBtrG4n/Developer?refe...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/kfVeBtrG4n/Developer?referrer=20191201140748JDNNQ1X0PPHJUGGN)

Client Success Manager - New York, NY -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/g6n6oIsWPC/Client-
Success...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/g6n6oIsWPC/Client-Success-
Manager?referrer=20191201140342LMP2DJD80JSLP9B8)

Implementation Director - New York, NY; Baltimore, MD -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/IWMFWRY5mq/Implementation...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/IWMFWRY5mq/Implementation-
Director?referrer=201912011409564IVF9RN5NVDZTLCC)

Senior Data Scientist - New York, NY -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/QPFc5SHltL/Senior-Data-
Sc...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/QPFc5SHltL/Senior-Data-
Scientist?referrer=20191201141323OKFM0IO3ZQ7TQIP3)

Senior Data Scientist - Baltimore, MD -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/6Xj66tOJoU/Senior-Data-
Sc...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/6Xj66tOJoU/Senior-Data-
Scientist?referrer=20191201141407GZTS8BPEQ7A5SEXE)

Senior Sales Executive, Healthcare Practice - Multiple states -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/Q3h1IuLnbW/Senior-
Sales-E...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/Q3h1IuLnbW/Senior-Sales-
Executive-Healthcare-Practice?referrer=20191201141609LCU0RUGGVKY794HG)

PS: No recruiters, please; reach out to me if you have any questions (vinicius
at arena)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

Relayr is the fastest growing and one of the most successful industrial
internet of things organizations. With 250+ employees and 5 years of company
history we are successfully helping companies in industrial markets to
navigate disruption and stay relevant. Our unique combination of applying
world-class technology, powerful financial and insurance offerings, with
dedicated professional services allows us to deliver guaranteed business
outcomes to customers.

Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams in Berlin, Munich or
Chicago. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a
look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions:

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Release Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=145](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=145)

Python Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=119](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=119)

Data Scientist (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Backend Developer/Data Engineer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Solution Engineer – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Full Stack Solution Engineer – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=171](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=171)

Data Scientist – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/about/join-us/](https://relayr.io/about/join-us/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | Engineer Manager / Backend Engineer (Scala) / Product
Manager / Program Manager | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming tool for APIs. It’s a low-code user experience
that allows anyone* to precisely instrument the data flow between their SaaS
tools. *No dev resources required.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 80+ in our London
Engineering HQ. We have secured a huge Series C in November this year, at over
8.5x the valuation of our Series A in March 2018; we’ve worked hard on
creating a fantastic support layer for our technical teams and now we’re
expanding. We’re small (approaching medium sized) and dynamic, very open to
new ideas and the work you do now will have a big impact on shaping how we
grow our team and our product.

There’s an app out there for everything but most cloud software services are
difficult to use together and doing so is very labour intensive. With our
cutting-edge platform, our users can freely hack & strategise automations that
leverage conditional logic and enterprise-class architecture.

Customers like Reddit, GitHub, Lyft & IBM are already reinventing how they
work through Tray. Help us usher in the era of automation.

Current open roles:

\- Technical Support Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4501133002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4501133002)

\- Product Manager
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4489473002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4489473002)

\- Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363902002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363902002)

\- Implementation Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4368572002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4368572002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002)

\- Manual Test Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363907002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363907002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
joe@tray.io or solana@tray.io

------
elkynator
Remotesome ([https://remotesome.com](https://remotesome.com) | Remote | Full
Time, Remote Remotesome is a company that connects remote developers with
companies that hire remotely. We are in early beta and have multiple open
positions with salaries ranging from $50k-$120k/year

* Backend Developer (Node.js, Java, Python)

* Frontend Developer (Angular, Vue.js)

* Fullstack Developer (Fullstack JS Developer, Node.js + React.js/Vue.js/Angular 4)

Why should you sign up:

* One application, access to multiple companies

* Once you pass the test, you are always in the pool being seen by remote companies

* Companies reach out to you, no need to write cover letters

* Compensation agreement upfront, salary expectations are transparent from the start

Apply through www.remotesome.com

Happy to answer any question, you can reach out to andrej {at} remotesome {.}
com

------
amcleod
Verkada | [https://verkada.com](https://verkada.com) | San Mateo, CA | Full-
Time Onsite | Visa sponsorship available

Verkada makes enterprise grade physical security systems for the Internet of
Things (IoT) era. Our platform combines plug-and-play security cameras with
intelligent, cloud-based software — all in a scalable, user-friendly system.
Hundreds of organizations, schools, hospitals and government departments use
Verkada to improve the security of their buildings and the people in them. We
raised a $40 million Series B from Sequoia and Meritech earlier this year.

Following the success of our security cameras, we are building out a New
Products team to rapidly develop and scale new hardware and software products
for our customers. This is a great team to join if you’re interested in a
startup within a startup type of environment (lots of autonomy, building
products from the ground up and so on). The New Products team is hiring for a
number of roles, including:

* MacOS / iOS Software Engineer — Swift and 2+ years of experience preferred.

* Front-end Software Engineer — React and 2+ years of experience preferred.

* Backend Engineer — Python / Golang and 2+ years of experience preferred.

We offer very competitive salary and equity packages, plus great healthcare,
fitness and travel benefits.

Please send your resume to alex.mcleod@verkada.com.

Press about Verkada:

* Next Billion Dollar Startups 2019 — [https://forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2019/07/16/next-billion-...](https://forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2019/07/16/next-billion-dollar-startups-2019)

* This Startup Making Cloud-Connected Security Camera Systems Reached A $540 Million Valuation In 3 Year — [https://forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2019/04/25/this-startup-...](https://forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2019/04/25/this-startup-making-security-camera-systems-for-schools-reached-a-540-million-valuation-in-3-years/)

* Fastest Growing Startups 2019 — [https://venturebeat.com/2019/05/15/fastest-growing-companies...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/05/15/fastest-growing-companies-startups-in-san-francisco-los-angeles-san-diego-silicon-valley-etc-awarded-by-growjo/)

------
100-xyz
Applied

~~~
dang
Would you please stop posting these? They're off topic and you've done it 15
times in the last two hiring threads.

~~~
100-xyz
Sorry. Didnt know it was against the rules.

------
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we’re building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens. We make smart contracts easier to
develop at scale, with production level security. Our developer tools do the
heavy lifting to add a flexible second layer to decentralized application
architecture so our clients can focus on business logic and user experience.
We're looking for Senior Software Engineers that are excited to learn and
develop blockchain technology and possess production experience with Backend
Engineering (C/C++, Go, or Rust). Experience with compiler construction and
architecture, and security engineering on large-scale systems is a plus.

Click here to apply!

[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c7a2d78636b5)

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
I'd suggest updating your post to comply with the guidelines at the top of
this story:

> Please state the job location and include the keywords REMOTE, INTERNS
> and/or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. When remote
> work is not an option, include ONSITE.

------
houqp
Scribd | Engineer (all levels), core platform | Anywhere in US timezone |
VISA, ONSITE or REMOTE
[https://www.scribd.com/careers](https://www.scribd.com/careers)

We are looking for passionate engineers to help build the next generation of
data platform and pipeline in the Cloud for the biggest library in the world.

If you are interested in working remotely, or onsite, full time on data
platform related open-source projects please feel free to apply through
[https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/ee84d062-19e8-47aa-9403-1935daa...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/ee84d062-19e8-47aa-9403-1935daae70ff)
or reach out to qph@scribd.com.

Our package is very competitive compared to other big tech companies. We are
hiring at all levels across teams. You can check out
[https://tech.scribd.com/blog/2019/building-the-
library.html](https://tech.scribd.com/blog/2019/building-the-library.html) for
more details. The company is growing rapidly. The culture and work-life
balance is great. we also just raised another round of funding last week.

~~~
dang
One post per company, please. This is in the rules at the top.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21685983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21685983)

